# Kris Kardashian Jenner



## Swanky

New thread.  Reminders that there should always be respect of other members in this thread.
If you want to discuss her on her show please visit that thread in our TV Forum.


Previous thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-news-and-gossip/kris-and-bruce-jenner-thread-587338.html


----------



## ByeKitty

Yayyyy Kris! Your own thread after all! Now all you have to do is keep finding ways to stay in the news!!


----------



## YSoLovely

Thread title should be PMK


----------



## LavenderIce

YSoLovely said:


> Thread title should be PMK



Yeah, that way no matter what last name she takes on, no need to re-name.


----------



## Lounorada

ysolovely said:


> thread title should be pmk




+1


----------



## Eva1991

What's her last name now by the way?


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Eva1991 said:


> What's her last name now by the way?



Demons don't have last names &#128513;


----------



## ByeKitty

Eva1991 said:


> What's her last name now by the way?



Kris!
First name Pimp,
Second Mama,
Last name is Kris!


----------



## Oryx816

ysolovely said:


> thread title should be pmk




+1


----------



## charmesh

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Demons don't have last names &#128513;


True


----------



## chareen

The woman who took all of Bruce Jenner's manhood.


----------



## Eva1991

ByeKitty said:


> Kris!
> First name Pimp,
> Second Mama,
> Last name is Kris!





Chloe_chick999 said:


> Demons don't have last names &#128513;





I was referring to her official last name. Is she still a Jenner? She can't continue to use Bruce's surname anymore, right?


----------



## charmesh

Eva1991 said:


> I was referring to her official last name. Is she still a Jenner? She can't continue to use Bruce's surname anymore, right?



Yes she can. She wanted to be a Kardashian when that name was popping. So now that Bruce & her Jenner daughters are on the rise & the K girls on the decline. She will want to stay a Jenner.


----------



## Eva1991

charmesh said:


> Yes she can. She wanted to be a Kardashian when that name was popping. So now that Bruce & her Jenner daughters are on the rise & the K girls on the decline. She will want to stay a Jenner.



Can she though? Legally?


----------



## ByeKitty

Eva1991 said:


> Can she though? Legally?


Of course she can!


----------



## chareen

Tina Turner kept her married name.  Her ex- husband sued her to have his last name removed from her name (yes, he was crazy) and she was legally able to keep his last name as her legal name.  

I think legally her name is Kris Mary Jenner though, not Kris Kardashian Jenner.  She can change it back to her maiden name, Houghton, but I doubt it.

PMK does sound better!  If it was up to her, I bet "Kris" would be just fine...like Oprah and Madonna lol


----------



## Swanky

Of course she can and should continue to use her legal last name she's carried for years!


----------



## jenniferelaine

I know that after I got divorced, I kept my married name. If I'd wanted to change it back, I would've had to petition the courts.


----------



## Swanky

It's normal, it's the most common thing to do.


----------



## pukasonqo

i went back to my maiden name, just change it by deed poll


----------



## ByeKitty

I've never divorced, but I don't plan on changing my name if I get married either...


----------



## poopsie

ByeKitty said:


> I've never divorced, but I don't plan on changing my name if I get married either...




I never changed my name when I got married. Made it easy when the divorce came through. I never understood why women still change their name. I am going out with the one I came in with.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Its optional these days (in society's view) and no big deal either way IMO.


----------



## Bentley1

YSoLovely said:


> Thread title should be PMK




Lol, agree


----------



## Bentley1

Most of the younger women that I know who changed their last names did so in order to have the same last name as their children, not necessarily to have the same name as their husbands. 
PMK wanted to change her last name back to Kardashian a few years back, wonder if she goes through with it now.


----------



## Jikena

I think if I get married I'll keep my name and add my husband's name to it. And if I divorce, I'll go back to my current name.


----------



## Swanky

I want my kids last name, if I were to divorce I won't be changing mine ever.


----------



## ByeKitty

I want my kids to have my last name!


----------



## Swanky

lol!  To each their own! 

My parents divorced and my mom remarried, she took my step-dads last name.  When he passed away she went back to her first married name so she'd have the same last name as my sister and I.


----------



## charmesh

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> lol!  To each their own!
> 
> My parents divorced and my mom remarried, she took my step-dads last name.  When he passed away she went back to her first married name so she'd have the same last name as my sister and I.


But that's not her motivation. Her motivation is to be associated with whatever daughters are hot at the moment.


----------



## Swanky

I know, we were talking about ourselves though 

I put both her last names in the title purposefully


----------



## lizmil

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I know, we were talking about ourselves though
> 
> I put both her last names in the title purposefully


What is her story before she was a Kardasian or a Jenner?


----------



## Jikena

Can't your children keep the father's name even if you change it ? I don't know if it's different in the US, but in France we can. I have my father's name even though my mother divorced him, went back to her name, and then remarried so new name again for her lol.

EDIT : OK I read the comments a little fast lol. Nevermind my comment.


----------



## Swanky

I don't know much about her, I certainly don't know about her before


----------



## Swanky

Jikena said:


> Can't your children keep the father's name even if you change it ? I don't know if it's different in the US, but in France we can. I have my father's name even though my mother divorced him, went back to her name, and then remarried so new name again for her lol.



People can do whatever they want here 
Children traditionally keep their names unless parents legally change it.


----------



## labelwhore04

I'll be changing my last name when i get married, i'm traditional that way, also my fiance just has a way cooler last name than me I'd feel weird keeping an ex-husbands last name though, i'd definitely change it back in the case of a divorce. Kris is at the point of no return though. She's changed her name twice and people know her by either "Jenner" or "Kardashian" so it'd be weird for her to go by Houghton now. She's too much of a famewhore anyway to change her name back to something unknown.


----------



## Jikena

In one of KUWTK episodes, Kris was thinking about changing her name back to Kardashian. She was still married to Bruce and not (publicly at least) talking about a divorce. She said that people would always call her "Kris Kardashian" instead of Jenner and that it would be better for her fame. All the girls told her "no way" so she didn't go through with it.


----------



## ByeKitty

labelwhore04 said:


> I'll be changing my last name when i get married, i'm traditional that way, also my fiance just has a way cooler last name than me I'd feel weird keeping an ex-husbands last name though, i'd definitely change it back in the case of a divorce. Kris is at the point of no return though. She's changed her name twice and people know her by either "Jenner" or "Kardashian" so it'd be weird for her to go by Houghton now. She's too much of a famewhore anyway to change her name back to something unknown.



Haha yeah TBH I will probably decide whether I keep my own name or change it or maybe go for the double name thingy, if I know what my future husband's last name is!

My mother kept her maiden name after marriage but at the time I was born, they legally had to name me after my father. When my brother was born, 1.5 years later, naming the child after the mother was permitted, but there was a law that said that siblings had to have the same last name. I think it's much more free now though, our country has become more secular.


----------



## ByeKitty

Jikena said:


> In one of KUWTK episodes, Kris was thinking about changing her name back to Kardashian. She was still married to Bruce and not (publicly at least) talking about a divorce. She said that people would always call her "Kris Kardashian" instead of Jenner and that it would be better for her fame. All the girls told her "no way" so she didn't go through with it.



Yeah that kind of struck me as a stupid story line though! I do think "Kris Kardashian" has a lovely ring to it, moreso than Kris Jenner


----------



## Sassys

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I want my kids last name, if I were to divorce I won't be changing mine ever.


 
What happens if you remarry and your husband wants you to take his last name and you have a child with the new husband?


----------



## Sasha2012

She is the force of nature behind the meteoric rise of the Kardashian and Jenner girls.

And while fans of her show are used to seeing her preened, polished and without a hair out of place, onlookers would have been hard pushed to recognise Kris Jenner as she prepared to head to New York.

The millionaire momager arrived for her flight to the Big Apple on Sunday alongside her supermodel daughter Kendall, who is set to be one of the A-list guests at the annual Met Gala on Monday night.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ally-arrives-NYC-make-free.html#ixzz3ZC5bUFz1


----------



## Encore Hermes

She is wearing makeup in the top pics, She just doesn't have on her kohl eyes. She is done in a lighter shadow.


----------



## poopsie

Now she is 'channeling' Kunty Karl again!


----------



## pixiejenna

Kris's last name is Jenner but she said she'll use whatever name gets her better accommodations so often she'll use Kardashian. Now that she's pimping out her younger girls more so i feel like she'll be using Jenner more often. She won't go back to her maiden name because no one knows it and if she tried using it she wouldn't be let in anywhere lol.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Jikena said:


> In one of KUWTK episodes, Kris was thinking about changing her name back to Kardashian. She was still married to Bruce and not (publicly at least) talking about a divorce. She said that people would always call her "Kris Kardashian" instead of Jenner and that it would be better for her fame. All the girls told her "no way" so she didn't go through with it.



I think that was a plot for the show, not actually true. They have to fill that hour somehow. 

Like hiring a nanny from a porn agency,  or the homeless guy that was also in a Seinfeld episode, or the stray dog that Kim found but actually  was owned by one of the producers.


----------



## Cocolo

lizmil said:


> What is her story before she was a Kardasian or a Jenner?



She was your garden variety gold digger.  Air* Ho*stess for a commercial airline while she trolled for a wealthy husband.  "Coffee, tea,  Quickie in the bathroom?"  I read somewhere she met Robert on a flight.  Could be wrong though. I'm pretty sure she wasn't doing missionary for the Peace Corps or anything.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Cocolo said:


> She was your garden variety gold digger.  Air* Ho*stess for a commercial airline while she trolled for a wealthy husband.  "Coffee, tea,  Quickie in the bathroom?"  I read somewhere she met Robert on a flight.  Could be wrong though. I'm pretty sure she wasn't doing missionary for the Peace Corps or anything.


 
missionary....  LOL - is that the style or service


----------



## Lounorada

Cocolo said:


> She was your garden variety gold digger.  Air* Ho*stess for a commercial airline while she trolled for a wealthy husband.  "Coffee, tea,  Quickie in the bathroom?"  I read somewhere she met Robert on a flight.  Could be wrong though. I'm pretty sure she wasn't doing missionary for the Peace Corps or anything.


----------



## lizmil

I remember reading she added ectra spice to Kardashian,'s  flights too, but I don't know where I read that.  Seems to make sense when you see her daughters.


----------



## Eva1991

ByeKitty said:


> Of course she can!



I didn't know it. In my country if you get a divorce you go back to your maiden name. Personally, I would like to keep my maiden name even after I get married; it saves a lot of paperwork.


----------



## Eva1991

Cocolo said:


> She was your garden variety gold digger.  Air* Ho*stess for a commercial airline while she trolled for a wealthy husband.  "Coffee, tea,  Quickie in the bathroom?"  I read somewhere she met Robert on a flight.  Could be wrong though. I'm pretty sure she wasn't doing missionary for the Peace Corps or anything.



:lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots:

Had no idea she used to have a real job!


----------



## bag-mania

Aw, Satan's minion is sad!



> *Kris Jenner Cries About Bruce Jenner's Transition in Upcoming SpecialWatch Now!*
> 
> Now that Bruce Jenner has admitted that he is transgender to Diane Sawyer, viewers will also get to see how his family took the news in an upcoming E! special, Keeping Up With the Kardashians: About Bruce. But in a clip that premiered on NBC's Today show, it looks like ex-wife Kris Jenner struggled to handle his admission.
> 
> (At this time, Bruce Jenner is choosing to not live publicly in the media as a woman and will be referred to as Bruce Jenner and with male pronouns until he specifies otherwise.)
> 
> The footage shows Kris, who is crying, talking to daughter Kim Kardashian about the Olympian's transition. "I have these memories of this life, and I feel sometimes like it didn't exist," she says while shedding tears.
> 
> But Kim tries to explain to her mom that it isn't like that. "He has to deal with this for his entire life of waking up and feeling like 'whoa, this isn't my body. This doesn't feel comfortable,'" she tells her mom.
> 
> "You really have to like let go."
> 
> http://www.eonline.com/news/653071/...er-s-transition-in-upcoming-special-watch-now


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The lies will catch up to this battle axe one day.


----------



## charmesh

BagOuttaHell said:


> The lies will catch up to this battle axe one day.



People have been calling them out on lies forever. It's just that the tabloids ignore it. You don't really see them in the mainstream press. I watch the International news and they are never mentioned. And if the tabloids were to print the truth the Ks would just say tabloids lie.


----------



## Swanky

Sassys said:


> What happens if you remarry and your husband wants you to take his last name and you have a child with the new husband?


IMO you do whatever you want  In my case that would never happen, I'm not having anymore kids no matter what.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Krying about bruce


In bed, in PJs, with full makeup and hair done.  Sure
After his special I bet they ran to culver city to film, re edit, anything  tomake her appear more sympathetic





Daily mail


----------



## blackkitty4378

I would have so much more respect for her if she were just honest and said that she knew about Bruce being transgender and married him anyway because she had children, was codependent and had become accustomed to the certain lifestyle of being married to a wealthy man and didn't want to give that up or whatever. Instead she's going to pretend that she didn't know and feign that she actually cares about Bruce or her marriage when all she's ever cared about is money.


----------



## AEGIS

Jikena said:


> In one of KUWTK episodes, Kris was thinking about changing her name back to Kardashian. She was still married to Bruce and not (publicly at least) talking about a divorce. She said that people would always call her "Kris Kardashian" instead of Jenner and that it would be better for her fame. All the girls told her "no way" so she didn't go through with it.



well here's her shot!

she once said she really regreted divorcing her first and that she was the cause of the divorce.....i mean i would regret it too if i ended up married to a transgendered man


----------



## CobaltBlu

> But Kim tries to explain to her mom that it isn't like that. "He has to deal with this for his entire life of waking up and feeling like* 'whoa, this isn't my body. This doesn't feel comfortable,'" *she tells her mom.
> 
> "You really have to like let go."



Kim so deep. No comment on the bolded, the jokes just write themselves.


----------



## Sassys

blackkitty4378 said:


> I would have so much more respect for her if she were just honest and said that she knew about Bruce being transgender and married him anyway because she had children, was codependent and had become accustomed to the certain lifestyle of being married to a wealthy man and didn't want to give that up or whatever. Instead she's going to pretend that she didn't know and feign that she actually cares about Bruce or her marriage when all she's ever cared about is money.



It has been stated numerous times by Bruce and Kris, Bruce was not rich when she married him. They were comfortable but not millionaires. He had a lot of debt when they married.


----------



## blackkitty4378

Didn't she marry him months after getting divorced, though? Call me cynical, but I think there were ulterior motives. She didn't get any money from Robert Kardashian when she divorced him because she cheated. I remember Bruce said in an interview that he went up to Robert and basically told him that he would "take over" financially.


----------



## Sassys

She actually got an invite


----------



## buzzytoes

She looks like an idiot.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The guest list went down years ago. I expected her to be the first to arrive.


----------



## Lounorada

FFS  She's wearing Balmain, so she obviously got an invite through Olivier R., why am I not surprised... and I saw a pic of Beiber on his way and her little man friend [del]boyfriend[/del] is in the picture, he's going too by the looks of it.


The guest-list to the met gala is a joke since this family have started getting invites. SMH.


----------



## redney

Hell hath frozen over and pigs now fly.


----------



## Sassys

blackkitty4378 said:


> Didn't she marry him months after getting divorced, though? Call me cynical, but I think there were ulterior motives. She didn't get any money from Robert Kardashian when she divorced him because she cheated. I remember Bruce said in an interview that he went up to Robert and basically told him that he would "take over" financially.



Yea he did, but he said he spent all of his money and she actually helped him build it back by producing workout infomercials and speaking engagements. He was nowhere near rich like people thought


----------



## Sasha2012

I like the look. She got the memo for the theme.

via twitter


----------



## redney

Lounorada said:


> The guest-list to the met gala is a joke since this family have started getting invites. SMH.



ITA. Have seen Selena Gomez, Hailey Baldwin, Gabrielle Union on the red carpet. I mean...


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## Oryx816

ByeKitty said:


> I want my kids to have my last name!




That is what I did.  I gave my daughter my last name.  Some people commented that it was weird, others that it was disrespectful to her birth father.  In my mind, I carried her for nine months....she gets my last name.

When I got divorced it was not an issue, and the naysayers praised the wisdom of my "weird" and "disrespectful" ways.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Sasha2012 said:


> I like the look. She got the memo for the theme.
> 
> via twitter



Me too.


----------



## Midge S

She's looked worse.  I see she is doing the Kardashian skirt hike...


----------



## littlerock

Sasha2012 said:


> I like the look. She got the memo for the theme.
> 
> via twitter



The funny thing, is that this isn't very far off from her style in the 80s. I thought I was looking at an old pic.


----------



## pukasonqo

Oryx816 said:


> That is what I did.  I gave my daughter my last name.  Some people commented that it was weird, others that it was disrespectful to her birth father.  In my mind, I carried her for nine months....she gets my last name.
> 
> When I got divorced it was not an issue, and the naysayers praised the wisdom of my "weird" and "disrespectful" ways.




my kids have my last name and their father's as a combine with my first ( we weren't trying to be pretentious, my embassy mucked my paperwork when i got married and all my official documents to inmigrate to australia had my new surname); when we split i dropped his surname but the kids kept both


----------



## buzzytoes

littlerock said:


> The funny thing, is that this isn't very far off from her style in the 80s. I thought I was looking at an old pic.



I was thinking she pulled something out of the closet from the 70's!


----------



## blackkitty4378

Sassys said:


> Yea he did, but he said he spent all of his money and she actually helped him build it back by producing workout infomercials and speaking engagements. He was nowhere near rich like people thought



Yeah don't get me wrong, she seems like a very smart business woman. I don't think she is capable of caring about anything besides herself though as time and time again she has put the dollar above everything else. She was definitely in charge of Bruce and I think that also appealed to her.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> .


 


Well, like a good little minion she's wearing the colour of her master- Satan. And she looks demonic like him so in her eyes, she's slaying.


In reality though, she looks like an eccentric madame.


----------



## Oryx816

Kung Pao Kardashian


----------



## redney

oryx816 said:


> kung pao kardashian




LOL


----------



## charmesh

Lounorada said:


> FFS  She's wearing Balmain, so she obviously got an invite through Olivier R., why am I not surprised... and I saw a pic of Beiber on his way and her little man friend [del]boyfriend[/del] is in the picture, he's going too by the looks of it.
> 
> 
> The guest-list to the met gala is a joke since this family have started getting invites. SMH.



I wonder why they don't get rid of Anna. She seems dead set on ruining Vogue's image. It is all about her having all the celebrities and designers kissing her behind.


----------



## Lounorada

WARNING... PMKs true, un-photoshopped face...
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Lounorada

charmesh said:


> *I wonder why they don't get rid of Anna.* She seems dead set on ruining Vogue's image. It is all about her having all the celebrities and designers kissing her behind.




That is a damn good question... something I've wondered myself.


----------



## charmesh

Lounorada said:


> WARNING... PMKs true, un-photoshopped face...
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .



Those aren't normal human wrinkles under her eyes, not even for 100yo. I thought fillers were supposed to prevent that


----------



## ByeKitty

Whaaaaaa- the stuff of nightmares!


----------



## saira1214

She looks like something out of "Big Trouble in Little China."


----------



## lulu212121

OMG! The gifs!!!!!! I need to breathe! You ladies are too funny! Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Bruce's face looks better. She has been telling lies non stop for the last two weeks and it written all over her face. Get some sleep lady.


----------



## charmesh

Those earrings are going to rip her ears before the night is over


----------



## Jayne1

labelwhore04 said:


> I'll be changing my last name when i get married, i'm traditional that way, *also my fiance just has a way cooler last name than me*



I've often thought that some women keep the last name that sounds better.  lol

Demi Guynes anyone?  Doesn't Moore sound better?  Donna Faske or Donna Karan? Pat Benatar or Patricia Andrzejewski? Diane von Furstenberg or Diane Halfin? Susan Sarandon or Susan Tomalin (actually that one's not bad, it's just that Sarandon was a more famous name in the acting world when she married the first time.)


----------



## michie

Somebody on Twitter called her Adam Lambert!!!


----------



## Jayne1

Fillers gone wrong but in general, the Ks do use one of the best derms in the business.  Is he on vacation, or something?


----------



## sisu9

Horrible. Definitely the worst look of the night. She's trying way too hard.


----------



## ByeKitty

michie said:


> Somebody on Twitter called her Adam Lambert!!!



Adam Lambert in 50 years that is 

Seriously, she looks like she told the surgeon: "I don't want to look tired, use something under my eyes...more please, more! Moooorrrrre!"


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I guess someone burnt that Dorian Gray-esque painting she has of herself in the attic.



....yikes


----------



## labelwhore04

Jayne1 said:


> Fillers gone wrong but in general, the Ks do use one of the best derms in the business.  Is he on vacation, or something?



Omfg. What is that??


----------



## charmesh

Saw this


----------



## redney

charmesh said:


> Saw this



Twinsies!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Lounorada said:


> WARNING... PMKs true, un-photoshopped face...
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .



Twitter is comparing her to Yzma  Such a mess.


----------



## Bzemom

She is looks thrilled with herself, nicest thing I can say.

There presence always tell me standards have declined.


----------



## Bentley1

Lounorada said:


> WARNING... PMKs true, un-photoshopped face...
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .




WTF.
IT doesn't even look human. IT looks like it's out to feed on the young tonight. [emoji88]


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> WARNING... PMKs true, un-photoshopped face...
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .




Sweet Yeezus!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

she looks like Dynasty meets Satan.


----------



## chowlover2

It's amazing how much heavier and unattractive they are when their pics are not photoshopped...


----------



## wildblood

Who's watching over the pits of he!l while the Devil attends this gala?


----------



## Jikena

Holy frying frack. Her face. 

This hairstyle is really not helping. She looks like a "monster". 

I like the dress and I think it suits her. But those earrings are way too heavy. 

On KUWTK, she has a weird thing under her eyes. Like, where there could be dark rings, there is a weird line... I'm going to screenshot an episode to show you guys. I'm guessing they're using special lights and all that on the show because she has a real smooth skin on TV. But even that cannot hide some stuff.

EDIT : http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2015/19/1430832191-wmplayer-2015-05-05-15-22-33-09.png
http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2015/19/1430832206-wmplayer-2015-05-05-15-21-21-80.png
http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2015/19/1430832219-wmplayer-2015-05-05-15-21-42-27.png


----------



## ByeKitty

wildblood said:


> Who's watching over the pits of he!l while the Devil attends this gala?



Another minion, Satan probably put her on leave for 1 night


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

michie said:


> Somebody on Twitter called her Adam Lambert!!!



You mean this?   

Bruce is transitioning into a woman, Kris into a man


----------



## NovemberRain

If half of her hair was white she would be a dead ringer for Cruella DeVille!


----------



## yajaira

im watching E! right now  and kris is on a show where she says "no none of my children have had nose jobs " then she claims she hasnt had one either. The host then asks her where did the big butts come from she says its genetic from herself .....   yeah right since when did irish women grow asses like that?


----------



## chowlover2

yajaira said:


> im watching E! right now  and kris is on a show where she says "no none of my children have had nose jobs " then she claims she hasnt had one either. The host then asks her where did the big butts come from she says its genetic from herself .....   yeah right since when did irish women grow asses like that?



I'm watching that right now and was thinking WTF?


----------



## blackkitty4378

Lol I saw that too. She said she has the same nose she was born with.


----------



## ByeKitty

She must genuinely believe we're all blind...


----------



## pukasonqo

blackkitty4378 said:


> Lol I saw that too. She said she has the same nose she was born with.




probably what she meant was that it is the same nose she was born again with as the PS or her pact with the devil took some years away from her face


----------



## blackkitty4378

pukasonqo said:


> probably what she meant was that it is the same nose she was born again with as the PS or her pact with the devil took some years away from her face


----------



## blackkitty4378

Seriously her caved in nose can't just be because of the koko right?


----------



## Jikena

It's so sad that some people believe that they have to do surgery to  look good... Why did Kris butch her nose like that ? It was beautiful  before. Makes me think of a girl on French reality tv who everyone  mocked on the internet because she has a weird face because of surgery  (huge fake lips, very high eyebrows). Then she came on TV months after  the show and her face was normal again (guess she stopped the  injections) and she was beautiful !


----------



## NovemberRain

Her face looks like silly putty now. Her original nose was perfect. How ironic that people pay money to have a nose like she had to start with.


----------



## ByeKitty

Ok, trying to give her the benefit of the doubt... her and her crew were avid coke users in the 80s right? What that does over time is that it creates a hole in the septum, and if the hole is big enough the nose collapses. Think Donatella Versace, Tara Palmer-Tomkinson... Kris' nose looks similar. It's apparently hard to reconstruct a nose after it caved in.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

^ It's not only her nose, it's her entire face. How many noses ago did she have that face above?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She's trying to tell us that these Cabbage Patch kid noses are the same they were born with?


----------



## ByeKitty

Babydoll Chanel said:


> ^ It's not only her nose, it's her entire face. How many noses ago did she have that face above?



Yeah I was specifically talking about the nose though - because she said "I never had a nose job"! When you look at pictures from say 2007, she already has that caved in thing going on.


----------



## zippie

I don't think her nose has changed drastically but she has had it tweaked.  I think the cave in part of her nose is from snorting coke


----------



## yajaira

wow then she must have been a drug attic!


----------



## ChanelMommy

Babydoll Chanel said:


> She's trying to tell us that these Cabbage Patch kid noses are the same they were born with?


----------



## Jikena

zippie said:


> I don't think her nose has changed drastically but she has had it tweaked.  I think the cave in part of her nose is from snorting coke



Wow, it's Kris on this picture ? Doesn't look like her at all. :o


----------



## blackkitty4378

What are these people's definition of a "nose job"? Is a "nose job" to them significantly changing the shape of your nose? IMO it looks like she's definitely tweaked it, like others have said, which is still a "nose job" to me because you had plastic surgery on your nose. I think coke definitely had something to do with it, and it looks like her left nostril is completely caved in.

The doctor from the show Botched came on the show almost immediately after her, though, and was talking about how the nose caving in can be caused by too many surgeries, which is what I think she has going on because in general it seems like the whole area near the tip is caved in and looks sliced and diced to death.

I think she first got her nose worked on when she was with Robert Sr., probably when she got her breasts done in the 80's.


----------



## pixiejenna

It has been confirmed that the kuwtk footage of Kris & Kim talking about Bruces transition was filmed after his special aired to make her look more sympathetic towards him. Not that we didn't already call it here eons ago lol.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

^^^Yup.....that was after her sojourn to the cave on the hill...stirring her pot...figuring out the spin.


----------



## Bentley1

FreeSpirit71 said:


> ^^^Yup.....that was after her sojourn to the cave on the hill...stirring her pot...figuring out the spin.




Lmao [emoji1]


----------



## Sasha2012

Kris Jenner was still beaming after making her first appearance at the storied Met Gala as she caught a flight out of town.

The 59-year-old momager squeezed into skintight leather trousers as she headed to her departure gate at New York's JFK airport on Wednesday morning.

Just two days before the reality star made her debut at Anna Wintour's annual costume ball, where she joined her two daughters Kim Kardashian and Kendall Jenner.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...k-following-Met-Gala-debut.html#ixzz3ZQEJtOuy


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Looks like somebody's having a meltdown!

http://radaronline.com/celebrity-ne...m_medium=social&utm_campaign=KrisTurnsToBooze


----------



## B. Jara

Coach Lover Too said:


> Looks like somebody's having a meltdown!
> 
> http://radaronline.com/celebrity-ne...m_medium=social&utm_campaign=KrisTurnsToBooze




Awwwww.


----------



## poopsie

OMG is that big man carrying her itty little clutch for her?


----------



## ByeKitty

poopsie said:


> OMG is that big man carrying her itty little clutch for her?



LOL yes! I can't!!!!


----------



## Jayne1

blackkitty4378 said:


> What are these people's definition of a "nose job"? Is a "nose job" to them significantly changing the shape of your nose? IMO it looks like she's definitely tweaked it, like others have said, which is still a "nose job" to me because you had plastic surgery on your nose. I think coke definitely had something to do with it, and it looks like her left nostril is completely caved in.
> 
> *The doctor from the show Botched came on the show almost immediately after her, though, and was talking about how the nose caving in can be caused by too many surgeries,* which is what I think she has going on because in general it seems like the whole area near the tip is caved in and looks sliced and diced to death.
> 
> I think she first got her nose worked on when she was with Robert Sr., probably when she got her breasts done in the 80's.


Best example is Michael Jackson -- too many surgeries and his nose caved in.  But his dermatologist was injecting it, near the end of his life, with lots of filler and it was a little more built up.  I wonder if Kris is having filler injections in her nose, because it isn't as wonky/decimated as it once was.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Coach Lover Too said:


> Looks like somebody's having a meltdown!
> 
> http://radaronline.com/celebrity-ne...m_medium=social&utm_campaign=KrisTurnsToBooze



And of course, the K cameras will be there to capture it all and showcase it in a new episode called 'Kris' Struggle.'


----------



## Sasha2012

Kanye West was well supported when he headlined the star-studded Wango Tango concert in Carson, California on Saturday. 

The 37-year-old hip hop artist's mother-in-law Kris Jenner and sister-in-law Kendall Jenner cheered him on from the audience at the KIIS FM event.

The Stronger hitmaker appeared larger than life as he gestured dramatically on stage, sporting a baggy white jacket and matching trousers.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...is-Kendall-Jenner-cheer-on.html#ixzz3Zm1gM8Qp


----------



## Encore Hermes

and hello Corey
'Sup?


----------



## Lounorada

^ 

PMKs face looks like it's melting.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

The guy in the 3rd picture (on the left) is how I look when I see another one of these articles about them! lol


----------



## CobaltBlu

Her boyfriend, hahaha. So funny.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Lounorada said:


> ^
> 
> PMKs face looks like it's melting.



My thoughts.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kanye West's mum Donda passed away tragically in November 2007.

But Kris Jenner made sure her son-in-law felt the love on Mother's Day.

The 59-year-old reality star took to her Instagram to share a throwback selfie of herself and the 37-year-old rapper together along with a touching caption dedicated to him.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...touching-note-Mother-s-Day.html#ixzz3ZoTg75tx


----------



## michie

She said the same thing about Lamar, tho...*buffs nails*


----------



## charmesh

She really loves to get her clutches into motherless men.


----------



## Kansashalo

Jikena said:


> Wow, it's Kris on this picture ? Doesn't look like her at all. :o



This was my exact reaction when I saw that pic too. WTH?


----------



## Jayne1

Sasha2012 said:


> The 59-year-old reality star took to her Instagram to share a throwback selfie of herself and the 37-year-old rapper together along with a touching caption dedicated to him.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...touching-note-Mother-s-Day.html#ixzz3ZoTg75tx



"Love him like my own son."  Uh-oh.


----------



## bag-mania

There are so many terms that could be used to describe Kanye before anyone would get around to "love bug".


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Has she ever showed that kind of love towards her stepchildren? 

Ugh.


----------



## michie

I've never even seen that kind of love toward Bruce!


----------



## AEGIS

Cinamonn_girl said:


> Has she ever showed that kind of love towards her stepchildren?
> 
> Ugh.



their mothers are thankfully alive.  men w/mothers do not interest Kardashians.


----------



## Sassys

AEGIS said:


> their mothers are thankfully alive.  men w/mothers do not interest Kardashians.


 
Kris H. has a mother and so does Reggie. Scott also had a mother when he met Kourt.


----------



## gillianna

Every time I see a picture of maybe paid escort Corey I always think of Robin Williams character in the movie Birdcage.  Corey has that Miami fashion on spot and his poses just remind me of the movie so much.  Wonder how long his contract is for?  french Toast lasted more than one season.


----------



## redney

Jayne1 said:


> "Love him like my own son."  Uh-oh.



Poor Socks. Overlooked by his own mother again.


----------



## charmesh

redney said:


> Poor Socks. Overlooked by his own mother again.


She did do a post to Rob, but I don't remember it being so dramatic.


----------



## chowlover2

Cinamonn_girl said:


> Has she ever showed that kind of love towards her stepchildren?
> 
> Ugh.



Has she ever showed this kind of love towards Rob?


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Khloe, Kendall and Kris at the HD Buttercup furniture store in Culver City before heading to The Ivy in West Hollywood. (May 11)


----------



## blackkitty4378

She looks good here. Did she lighten her hair? She looks younger.


----------



## pixiejenna

She loves yeaz like her own son?!? Well if yeazys career wasn't already dying that would have been the kiss of death. At least socks will have a friend to keep him company at whatever compound he's been hiding out at.


----------



## gail13

I was shopping this weekend at Neiman's alongside Kris' personal assistants.  Kris does sometimes shop for herself, but this day, her 20 something assistant sporting a maxi dress with sneakers was looking for yellow Rockstud flats and a Chanel phone case.  They appeared to have quite a long list of must haves.  I wondered if this was a fun job or a nightmare?


----------



## pukasonqo

chowlover2 said:


> Has she ever showed this kind of love towards Rob?




rob who?
kris reminds me of the joker...shudder


----------



## Sassys

gail13 said:


> I was shopping this weekend at Neiman's alongside Kris' personal assistants.  Kris does sometimes shop for herself, but this day, her 20 something assistant sporting a maxi dress with sneakers was looking for yellow Rockstud flats and a Chanel phone case.  They appeared to have quite a long list of must haves.  I wondered if this was a fun job or a nightmare?


 
How do you know it was stuff for Kris?


----------



## guccimamma

pixiejenna said:


> *She loves yeaz like her own son*?!? Well if yeazys career wasn't already dying that would have been the kiss of death. At least socks will have a friend to keep him company at whatever compound he's been hiding out at.



but that's not saying much.....


----------



## gail13

Sassys said:


> How do you know it was stuff for Kris?



Because I heard them talking to the SA's in the shoe dept -they were next to me, and then I started talking to them. They came into the Chanel boutique when I was in there as well and were talking to my SA.  It was just kind of interesting.  They were very young, and I'm sure the job is very exciting for them.


----------



## Eva1991

Say whatever you want about Kris, but she does have an amazing wardrobe. Love her last outfit. Is her blazer Balmain?


----------



## Lounorada

Eva1991 said:


> Say whatever you want about Kris, but she does have an amazing wardrobe. Love her last outfit. *Is her blazer Balmain?*


 
Yep, it's this one
https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/...iliate&utm_campaign=generic&utm_term=10569670


----------



## Eva1991

Lounorada said:


> Yep, it's this one
> https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/...iliate&utm_campaign=generic&utm_term=10569670



Thanks *Lounorada*!


----------



## Lounorada

Eva1991 said:


> Thanks *Lounorada*!




You're welcome Eva!


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

2015 NBCUniversal Cable Upfront Presentation in NYC. (May 14)


----------



## redney

Gawd when will we have only 1 K thread for the whole mess of 'em so the same pix can be posted in only one place?


----------



## Lounorada

redney said:


> gawd when will we have only 1 k thread for the whole mess of 'em so the same pix can be posted in only one place?



This.


----------



## Lounorada

PMK is looking like she's aged drastically.
And for once, one of the women in this family is wearing something that is too big. That suit is huge on her.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

redney said:


> Gawd when will we have only 1 K thread for the whole mess of 'em so the same pix can be posted in only one place?



It's like Groundhog Day on these threads!


----------



## chowlover2

Lounorada said:


> PMK is looking like she's aged drastically.
> And for once, one of the women in this family is wearing something that is too big. That suit is huge on her.



I feel like she aged since the whole Bruce saga. Kris is not used to not being in charge of the situation.


----------



## blackkitty4378

It's hard to tell if it's age or unphotoshopped pics. Remember the unphotoshopped pics of her at the Met Gala? Her skin is usually smoothed out so much it can be hard to tell. But overall she looks pretty good lately.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Lounorada said:


> This.



This.


----------



## Eva1991

Kris's suit is ill fitting; looks at least 2 sizes bigger. Khloe's hair color washes her out.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Wonder if there's any truth to this?

*Kris Jenner&#8217;*s five daughters have ganged up on their mom and want to hire new managers! RadarOnline.com has a gallery showing the reasons *Kim Kardashian* and her sisters want to let their momager go.

http://radaronline.com/photos/kim-k...ashian-sisters-get-rid-momager/photo/1051105/


----------



## pixiejenna

That rumor has been going around for a while. We all know Kimbo dropped her when she hooked up with yeaz and Kendull signed with someone else when she started modeling. So her only klients left are Kourt, Khloe, and Kylie. Kourt dose the least out of the 3 older sisters other than popping out kids and doing her occasional pap stroll. Khloe spends her time doing her daily pap stroll to the gym and IG photo shoots so she's not bringing in any money. The only prize pony kris has left is Kimbo 2.0 Kylie she is doing whatever it takes to bring in the money. Sadly for Kris with her lack of parenting Kylie is pretty far out there and seems to be under the influence of tyga so I don't see her really having the same level of control over her as she did with kim.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Thanks for the info. That's the first I'd heard of that. Sounds like Kris's golden gooses are drying up!


----------



## Oryx816

Coach Lover Too said:


> Thanks for the info. That's the first I'd heard of that. Sounds like Kris's golden gooses are drying up!




Just like her eggs.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

oryx816 said:


> just like her eggs.



:d


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Kris is pimpin' Bruce's show on Twitter. Whadda you wanna bet she's gettin' a piece of the action?  cha-ching! $$$$$


----------



## charmesh

More likely Kris realizes that the ship is sinking & has no interest in managing low earners, Khloe and Kourtney. Maybe this her way of letting them save face.


----------



## pixiejenna

Na she's still doing damage control pimping Bruce's show. She lied about her excuse for not being in Bruce's special and got outed for it by the network. Bruce's other ex wives were very supportive of him. So she's trying to play that card after everyone has seen her true colors. It's too little too late PR.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

This is hard for me to admit to, but I honestly felt empathy towards Kris last night while I was watching the second episode. I've been married a lot longer than she has, and so I was trying to put myself in her place and I can't imagine the loss she must have felt, knowing all those years was a farce. Bruce has been SO dishonest about everything. He even told Khloe *I didn't consider it a lie if I didn't tell you.* REALLY??!?!!? It's called *LYING BY OMISSION!* Who does he think he's kidding!?!?

Trust me, I'm as surprised as y'all are that I felt that way though!


----------



## ophousewife

Coach Lover Too said:


> This is hard for me to admit to, but I honestly felt empathy towards Kris last night while I was watching the second episode. I've been married a lot longer than she has, and so I was trying to put myself in her place and I can't imagine the loss she must have felt, knowing all those years was a farce. Bruce has been SO dishonest about everything. He even told Khloe *I didn't consider it a lie if I didn't tell you.* REALLY??!?!!? It's called *LYING BY OMISSION!* Who does he think he's kidding!?!?
> 
> Trust me, I'm as surprised as y'all are that I felt that way though!



I felt similarly.  I don't doubt she's a greedy manipulative person, but putting that aside, I could see that she was hurt by the situation.


----------



## Sassys

Coach Lover Too said:


> This is hard for me to admit to, but I honestly felt empathy towards Kris last night while I was watching the second episode. I've been married a lot longer than she has, and so I was trying to put myself in her place and I can't imagine the loss she must have felt, knowing all those years was a farce. Bruce has been SO dishonest about everything. He even told Khloe *I didn't consider it a lie if I didn't tell you.* REALLY??!?!!? It's called *LYING BY OMISSION!* Who does he think he's kidding!?!?
> 
> Trust me, I'm as surprised as y'all are that I felt that way though!


 
He said, during the Diane Sawyer interview, when he met Kris he had 36B breast and told her he was on hormones. If she was stupid enough to think he only took hormones for one day, one week or one month, she is an idiot. 

If a man tells me, he has been taking female hormones, that tells me you want to become a woman and I am bouncing. When Kris met Bruce he did have some money, but that money was gone very quickly. They were broke (both have admitted they were not rich like people think Bruce Jenner should have been). She then was able to bring money back in with producing exercise infomercials and his public speaking. Kris stayed for the money. She had 4 kids from her first marriage and two from Bruce. No rich man was going to take her, so she stayed. 

I have no sympathy for Kris, even if I knew nothing about her evil ways. You don't get 36B breast by trying hormone shots for a week.

I did cry for Bruce. I can't imagine being so depressed an unhappy for so long. To not be able to explain to others; because they look at you and think you have it all (beautiful kids, money from the show, big mansion) WTF do you have to be unhappy about. But inside you are so unhappy and dying inside. Yes, you are grateful for what you have, but you know in your heart, that what you have is not truly what will make you happy inside. That has to be the worst feeling in the world.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Well after watching him last night and seeing how nonchalant he was with his daughters when talking to them, I have no doubt that even if she had pressured him on the subject he would have still sugar coated things. He's even admitted that he wasn't as honest with her as he should have been so although I'm not a fan of hers, he's not a victim either.

I saw his floppy boobs when he was playing in the pool with one of the girls, and honestly, they just looked like typical man boobs to me. Someone who was used to working out and then has let themselves go. I can see if she overlooked that.

I shed no tears for him. If he were that unhappy all those years, he has no one to blame but himself. I sure don't remember hearing him tell her he wanted to become a woman. Doesn't mean it didn't say it, I just didn't hear it. Kris even said she had no idea it'd gotten as far as it did. She said she was working 18 hours a day so I have no doubt he was benefiting from the paychecks too. Maybe that's his reason for sticking around for as long as he did. I sure don't believe his reason for not telling them is because he didn't want to hurt them. What does he think he's doing now?? At least they would have had time to adjust to the idea. I just don't think he's the victim he wants everyone to think he is. 

In the meantime, my heart literally broke for Kendall (and I don't envy Kourtney when she has to explain to Mason either).


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Kim is turning into Kris. She's inserting herself right in the middle of all of it!
I wonder if she'll be as understanding if/when Kayne decides to share his journey??


----------



## ophousewife

I think knowing he's transitioning is different than seeing him transition.  It still has to be a huge adjustment whether Kris knew long ago or not.  
I'm sure she's taking full advantage now though.  Kris has to make the money while she can.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Coach Lover Too said:


> Kris is pimpin' Bruce's show on Twitter. Whadda you wanna bet she's gettin' a piece of the action?  cha-ching! $$$$$


 
I have a feeling her name will be in the credits as a producer


----------



## guccimamma

Coach Lover Too said:


> Kim is turning into Kris. She's inserting herself right in the middle of all of it!
> I wonder if she'll be as understanding if/when Kayne decides to share his journey??



then kanye will become a hero.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

guccimamma said:


> then kanye will become a hero.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kris wants to return to the Kardashian surname so bad...


----------



## Sassys

Coach Lover Too said:


> Kim is turning into Kris. She's inserting herself right in the middle of all of it!
> I wonder if she'll be as understanding if/when Kayne decides to share his journey??


 
Kim already knows Kanye is gay. It is not a secret at his label or the people he hangs with. In the music world, the code is, you keep my secrets and I'll keep yours. My friend has worked for Def Jam for YEARS and it is not a secret. Trust, she knows.


----------



## TC1

I'm sure, by the looks of the wardrobe...he's had women's clothing and shoes for quite some time. I'm sure Kris knew..if the kids had seen him at different times dressed as a woman..and dismissed it as "cross dressing"..You can bet Kris knew. This is just her opportunity to look like a victim. hence "I'm the one you lied to the longest". I side eye that.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Sassys said:


> Kim already knows Kanye is gay. It is not a secret at his label or the people he hangs with. In the music world, the code is, you keep my secrets and I'll keep yours. My friend has worked for Def Jam for YEARS and it is not a secret. Trust, she knows.



So they're pretending to be something they're not?!?! Say it isn't so!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Wrong thread but since k is gay came up


----------



## poopsie

bwahahahahahaha!

She looks good as -----er........_.in _a beard!


----------



## labelwhore04

Sassys said:


> Kim already knows Kanye is gay. It is not a secret at his label or the people he hangs with. In the music world, the code is, you keep my secrets and I'll keep yours. My friend has worked for Def Jam for YEARS and it is not a secret. Trust, she knows.



That's so pathetic. She must be miserable being married to a gay man. I can't imagine living such a sham life. She really subjects herself to that just for some free clothes and fashion show invites once in a while? Just sad.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

labelwhore04 said:


> That's so pathetic. She must be miserable being married to a gay man. I can't imagine living such a sham life.



That makes two of us!


----------



## blackkitty4378

You know Kris was behind that decision 100%&#8230; I think she also encouraged her to get pregnant with him. Is he the most relevant/famous person any of them have been with?


----------



## chowlover2

coach lover too said:


> that makes two of us!



+3!


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Sassys said:


> Kim already knows Kanye is gay. It is not a secret at his label or the people he hangs with. In the music world, the code is, you keep my secrets and I'll keep yours. My friend has worked for Def Jam for YEARS and it is not a secret. Trust, she knows.


That is just so pathetic, I know rumours about him being gay have always been around, but you think surely no one would knowingly marry a gay man just to get on the cover of Vogue and sit front row at a fashion show. It's just hard to imagine anyone is that tragic, even Kimbo, no wonder her eyes have looked dead for years now.


----------



## Oruka

Sassys said:


> He said, during the Diane Sawyer interview, when he met Kris he had 36B breast and told her he was on hormones. If she was stupid enough to think he only took hormones for one day, one week or one month, she is an idiot.
> 
> *If a man tells me, he has been taking female hormones, that tells me you want to become a woman and I am bouncing*. When Kris met Bruce he did have some money, but that money was gone very quickly. They were broke (both have admitted they were not rich like people think Bruce Jenner should have been). She then was able to bring money back in with producing exercise infomercials and his public speaking. Kris stayed for the money. She had 4 kids from her first marriage and two from Bruce. No rich man was going to take her, so she stayed.
> 
> I have no sympathy for Kris, even if I knew nothing about her evil ways. You don't get 36B breast by trying hormone shots for a week.
> 
> I did cry for Bruce. I can't imagine being so depressed an unhappy for so long. To not be able to explain to others; because they look at you and think you have it all (beautiful kids, money from the show, big mansion) WTF do you have to be unhappy about. But inside you are so unhappy and dying inside. Yes, you are grateful for what you have, but you know in your heart, that what you have is not truly what will make you happy inside. That has to be the worst feeling in the world.



I would have to agree. If I was dating a man and he told me that he had 'taken female hormones' and also has the urge to dress like a female ever so often, I would dig deeper for more information. But it appears that Kris was caught up in the lust, celebrity and money with Bruce and never really wanted to know the full truth. Bruce also probably didn't want to tell her all of it since that was caused the breakup of his second marriage. Either way, I do feel for Kris Jenner especially when she said that she has to mourn Bruce Jenner. Her tears seem real and of course Kylie and Kendall must be devastated that they will not have their father to give them away at their weddings.


----------



## lizmil

^ do weddings have any meaning to these people, Kylie, "workin" it at 17 and the rest of them. Im still trying to fathom the baptism of North, why? The families clearly are not religious beyond money and plastic surgery.


----------



## Sassys

Prima Ballerina said:


> That is just so pathetic, I know rumours about him being gay have always been around, but you think surely no one would knowingly marry a gay man just to get on the cover of Vogue and sit front row at a fashion show. It's just hard to imagine anyone is that tragic, even Kimbo, no wonder her eyes have looked dead for years now.






Clearly you never heard about Rock Hudson and his wife Phyliss Gates. He was gay and people in Hollywoof knew AND she was his lesbian assistant.


----------



## AEGIS

Sassys said:


> Kris H. has a mother and so does Reggie. Scott also had a mother when he met Kourt.



and Reggie & Kris H. are no longer w/them.


----------



## AEGIS

sassys said:


> he said, during the diane sawyer interview, when he met kris he had 36b breast and told her he was on hormones. If she was stupid enough to think he only took hormones for one day, one week or one month, she is an idiot.
> 
> If a man tells me, he has been taking female hormones, that tells me you want to become a woman and i am bouncing. When kris met bruce he did have some money, but that money was gone very quickly. They were broke (both have admitted they were not rich like people think bruce jenner should have been). She then was able to bring money back in with producing exercise infomercials and his public speaking. Kris stayed for the money. She had 4 kids from her first marriage and two from bruce. No rich man was going to take her, so she stayed.
> 
> I have no sympathy for kris, even if i knew nothing about her evil ways. You don't get 36b breast by trying hormone shots for a week.
> 
> I did cry for bruce. I can't imagine being so depressed an unhappy for so long. To not be able to explain to others; because they look at you and think you have it all (beautiful kids, money from the show, big mansion) wtf do you have to be unhappy about. But inside you are so unhappy and dying inside. Yes, you are grateful for what you have, but you know in your heart, that what you have is not truly what will make you happy inside. That has to be the worst feeling in the world.



all of this!!!!!


----------



## Lounorada

Saw this truly terrifying picture on tumblr...


WARNING
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
2nd WARNING













Don't look her directly in the eye... Her eyes look evil.


----------



## CobaltBlu

I feel like I should delete that for the good of the Forum......


----------



## Lounorada

CobaltBlu said:


> I feel like I should delete that for the good of the Forum......


 





:ninja:


----------



## poopsie

Lounorada said:


> Saw this truly terrifying picture on tumblr...
> 
> 
> WARNING
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 2nd WARNING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't look her directly in the eye... Her eyes look evil.


----------



## poopsie




----------



## ByeKitty

Seriously she and the look in her eyes are getting more terrifying each day!


----------



## Encore Hermes




----------



## chowlover2

Lounorada said:


> Saw this truly terrifying picture on tumblr...
> 
> 
> WARNING
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 2nd WARNING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't look her directly in the eye... Her eyes look evil.



Maybe the devil is finally getting his due...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Burning sage around my computer as we speak.


----------



## Jayne1

Sassys said:


> Clearly you never heard about Rock Hudson and his wife Phyliss Gates. *He was gay and people in Hollywoof knew *AND she was his lesbian assistant.


I knew and I wasn't in Hollywood. lol


----------



## twinkle.tink

CobaltBlu said:


> I feel like I should delete that for the good of the Forum......



Oh! My! Goodness! Yes!

Geez! I don't know if I can sleep now!


----------



## CobaltBlu

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Burning sage around my computer as we speak.



Better add Palo Santo and clutch some crystals, doll.


----------



## chowlover2

I bleached my eyeballs...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

CobaltBlu said:


> Better add Palo Santo and clutch some crystals, doll.



Lol. &#128522;


----------



## Eva1991

Wow! 
That pic was terrifying indeed.


----------



## ByeKitty

CobaltBlu said:


> Better add Palo Santo and clutch some crystals, doll.



I just realized Kris is a succubus!


----------



## Lounorada

Apologies for the nightmares ladies, but I felt it was my duty to share a picture of satans minion- PMK, in her true, non-photoshopped form. 

We all deserve the truth.


----------



## lizmil

She looks like the Grinch, someone put up a pic for me!


----------



## bag-mania

lizmil said:


> She looks like the Grinch, someone put up a pic for me!



Yeah, I can see that.


----------



## DC-Cutie

this is too much before noon!!!!


----------



## ByeKitty

I don't understand this appreciation of plastic faces in Beverly Hills...


----------



## Coach Lover Too

ByeKitty said:


> I don't understand this appreciation of plastic faces in Beverly Hills...



+1 
I totally agree. Whatever happened to aging gracefully?


----------



## chowlover2

coach lover too said:


> +1
> i totally agree. Whatever happened to aging gracefully?



+2!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Coach Lover Too said:


> +1
> I totally agree. Whatever happened to aging gracefully?


 
no such thing there!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Chopsticks, anyone?


----------



## Eva1991

Coach Lover Too said:


> +1
> I totally agree. Whatever happened to aging gracefully?



The Kardashians aren't renowned for their grace to be honest!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

You guys are searing that nasty image into my brain! LOL. Pass the bleach - stat!


----------



## chowlover2

I'm going to re-bleach my eyeballs and read the Bible after seeing those pics again!


----------



## pixiejenna

PMK must be sad her thread is so far down she had to make some news for herself. PMK is trying to trademark Momager so she can be the only mom manager in town. Seriously this is as comical as her trying to trademark her girls names.


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Los Angeles. (May 28)


----------



## lizmil

Kris can't put the girls away either.


----------



## littlerock

Oh look, she loves Kanye so much she borrowed his pants for the day.


----------



## blackkitty4378

I love how Kris is always smiling at the paps.


----------



## Sassys

blackkitty4378 said:


> I love how Kris is always smiling at the paps.



I was just getting ready to say that lol


----------



## Encore Hermes

Seems the paps were waiting for her.  like they knew..........


----------



## blackkitty4378

I love how that coat is draped on her. Very flattering. Details?


----------



## ByeKitty

Encore Hermes said:


> Seems the paps were waiting for her.  like they knew..........



How could they have possibly known she was there!!!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

ByeKitty said:


> How could they have possibly known she was there!!!



What a co-inky-dink!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Between her and Kylie, was this stylists day off?


----------



## chowlover2

Encore Hermes said:


> Between her and Kylie, was this stylists day off?




Doll, why do they need a stylist when they have Kanye?


----------



## EnglishBulldogB

... I get that Kris has *ahem* help... But... She really is a very pretty woman.


----------



## lh211

Sasha2012 said:


> Zimbio
> 
> Los Angeles. (May 28)



It looks strange to have such a plastic, pulled back face with the hands of a 80 year old.


----------



## Encore Hermes

EnglishBulldogB said:


> ... I get that Kris has *ahem* help... But... She really is a very pretty woman.



Oh very
Wonder what she looks like without makeup, lashes. Or what she would look like if she didn't have professional makeup application 
*runs to find pic*


----------



## EnglishBulldogB

Encore Hermes said:


> Oh very
> 
> Wonder what she looks like without makeup, lashes. Or what she would look like if she didn't have professional makeup application
> 
> *runs to find pic*




[emoji23]lol'!


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> Oh very
> Wonder what she looks like without makeup, lashes. Or what she would look like if she didn't have professional makeup application
> *runs to find pic*


 
 That pic will never get old!


----------



## charmesh

Her mother looks better and only a tiny bit older than she does


----------



## Jikena

I love Kris' last outfit. She should wear more jackets like these. It looks nice on her body. It doesn't look right when she wears tight stuff because of her body (the "H" body). Whereas this jacket flared so it makes her body look good. I also like the slim straight pants.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think Kris WAS actually very pretty when she was younger. But fillers, PS etc...no hope of ageing gracefully now. It all shows.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think Kris WAS actually very pretty when she was younger. But fillers, PS etc...no hope of ageing gracefully now. It all shows.



Completely agree.


----------



## Sassys

6/1/15

Probably on the phone with screaming/crying Kim :lolots::lolots:


----------



## prettyprincess

Cant believe these words are going to come out of my mouth, but I actually feel sorry for Kris. He really threw her under the bus in that VF article.


----------



## charmesh

Sassys said:


> 6/1/15
> 
> Probably on the phone with screaming/crying Kim :lolots::lolots:



Have none of them learned from Bruce's accident? Do they not get the hands free devices on their cars?


----------



## minigingerbread




----------



## blackkitty4378

They DO have hands free devices in their cars for their phones and have for a while. I've seen it on their show. Kim had pictures of her the other day on her phone while driving as well. I'm not sure what they're trying to accomplish with these staged pap pics.


----------



## Encore Hermes

blackkitty4378 said:


> They DO have hands free devices in their cars for their phones and have for a while. I've seen it on their show. Kim had pictures of her the other day on her phone while driving as well. I'm not sure what they're trying to accomplish with these staged pap pics.



 more interesting pap pics from which they can profit.


----------



## blackkitty4378

But, are they trying to make themselves look like careless (at least Kim texting while seemingly driving) drivers?? For what purpose? This has me stumped.


----------



## lizmil

blackkitty4378 said:


> But, are they trying to make themselves look like careless (at least Kim texting while seemingly driving) drivers?? For what purpose? This has me stumped.



I think they WANT to be seen (and photographed) driving and talking on the phone.  Ohhh ahh!  Who is Kris talking to and what about?  If she is just talking, without a phone in hand, it doesn't give that sensation, she could be singing to the radio.  Then who cares?  And for these people someone MUST care.  If no one cares there is no money.  It doesn't matter that it breaks any laws or is foolish.  Those rules don't apply to them.


----------



## NicolesCloset

prettyprincess said:


> Cant believe these words are going to come out of my mouth, but I actually feel sorry for Kris. He really threw her under the bus in that VF article.



How'd he throw her under the bus? I haven't read article


----------



## Jikena

NicolesCloset said:


> How'd he throw her under the bus? I haven't read article



Yes I would like to know as well.


----------



## Jayne1

minigingerbread said:


> View attachment 3016565


I'm all for making fun of evilKris, but it annoys me when they use a filtered, retouched and blurred photo and compare it to one that is not.  lol


----------



## charmesh

lizmil said:


> I think they WANT to be seen (and photographed) driving and talking on the phone.  Ohhh ahh!  Who is Kris talking to and what about?  If she is just talking, without a phone in hand, it doesn't give that sensation, she could be singing to the radio.  Then who cares?  And for these people someone MUST care.  If no one cares there is no money.  It doesn't matter that it breaks any laws or is foolish.  Those rules don't apply to them.



I think a photo of them in the car singing would get more press than talking on the phone. It's such a happy fun thing to do. And the headlines would be like "How Kris got her groove back"


----------



## blackkitty4378

lizmil said:


> I think they WANT to be seen (and photographed) driving and talking on the phone.  Ohhh ahh!  Who is Kris talking to and what about?  If she is just talking, without a phone in hand, it doesn't give that sensation, she could be singing to the radio.  Then who cares?  And for these people someone MUST care.  If no one cares there is no money.  It doesn't matter that it breaks any laws or is foolish.  Those rules don't apply to them.



Ahh that makes sense. You're good!


----------



## Staci_W

I feel bad for Kris too. That article was kind of a slap in the face. 80% her fault huh? Only 20% a Transgender issue? 
He lied to her, for their entire marriage.


----------



## Sassys

Staci_W said:


> I feel bad for Kris too. That article was kind of a slap in the face. 80% her fault huh? Only 20% a Transgender issue?
> He lied to her, for their entire marriage.



No he didn't. He told her from day one he was once on hormones and he crossed dressed. She also admitted she knew. How is that lying???

If a man tells you they were on hormones and they crossed dress, what exactly do you think is going on inside them? Nobody is that stupid

It boggles my mind how anyone can feel sorry for Kris. She knew Bruce was once on hormones and dressed like a woman. This crap about how she didn't know how long he was on them is just that; crap. No sane person thinks a man would take hormones for a day or a week for giggles and laughs.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

staci_w said:


> i feel bad for kris too. That article was kind of a slap in the face. 80% her fault huh? Only 20% a transgender issue?
> He lied to her, for their entire marriage.



+1


----------



## ByeKitty

Um, I just read the entire thing and I don't feel like Kris was thrown under the bus at all. The article was well written and included insights from both Kris and Bruce/Caitlyn.


----------



## AEGIS

Staci_W said:


> I feel bad for Kris too. That article was kind of a slap in the face. 80% her fault huh? Only 20% a Transgender issue?
> He lied to her, for their entire marriage.




I mean if ever watched the show you might agree?  I also don't understand why they'd have episodes about Bruce's apperance if she knew he was a crossdresser...that wasn't acting...she was taking off her frustrations on tv

she claims he just had "man boobs"....girl if u dont stop your LIIIIESSS


----------



## blackkitty4378

It is possible she just thought he wanted to cross dress. A lot of people who do that aren't transgender. Think of drag queens.

She probably never cared enough to explore it or ask questions.


----------



## Sassys

blackkitty4378 said:


> It is possible she just thought he wanted to cross dress. A lot of people who do that aren't transgender. Think of drag queens.
> 
> She probably never cared enough to explore it or ask questions.



But she knew he took hormones. Lets say she was stupid and didn''t understand what that meant when he told her (it feels weird to even type that, because what woman is that stupid). A person would common sense would have said "Why did you take hormones, did you get high off of it, etc".

I can't feel sorry for a woman who was told her husband (by him) use to take hormones. If he was just cross dressing then fin (I would still bounce, but each their own), but that was not the case. Kris knew having four kids, was not going to get her another rich husband, so she took the first man with money that came along, who would take her and her 4 kids. She married him after 5 months and decided, I'll cheat on him (makes no difference). She didn't realize he didn't have the money that everyone thought he did, but still stayed because he probably let her be unfaithful.


----------



## blackkitty4378

Sassys said:


> But she knew he took hormones. Lets say she was stupid and didn''t understand what that meant when he told her (it feels weird to even type that, because what woman is that stupid). A person would common sense would have said "Why did you take hormones, did you get high off of it, etc".
> 
> I can't feel sorry for a woman who was told her husband (by him) use to take hormones. If he was just cross dressing then fin (I would still bounce, but each their own), but that was not the case. Kris knew having four kids, was not going to get her another rich husband, so she took the first man with money that came along, who would take her and her 4 kids. She married him after 5 months and decided, I'll cheat on him (makes no difference). She didn't realize he didn't have the money that everyone thought he did, but still stayed because he probably let her be unfaithful.



Yeah. As someone said here earlier, I think she heard the name Bruce Jenner, saw an opportunity to capitalize on it, and went with it. Marriages in this family (and a lot of marriages in general) seem more like a business transaction or arrangement than any legitimate relationship.

She probably feels obligated to act surprised/upset because, well, that's what people would expect out of her or anyone who went through something similar.


----------



## prettyprincess

Sassys said:


> No he didn't. He told her from day one he was once on hormones and he crossed dressed. She also admitted she knew. How is that lying???
> 
> If a man tells you they were on hormones and they crossed dress, what exactly do you think is going on inside them? Nobody is that stupid
> 
> It boggles my mind how anyone can feel sorry for Kris. She knew Bruce was once on hormones and dressed like a woman. This crap about how she didn't know how long he was on them is just that; crap. No sane person thinks a man would take hormones for a day or a week for giggles and laughs.




He led her to believe that he liked to cross dress on occasion. theres a big difference between liking to wear womens clothes once in a while and wanting to be a woman. He himself even admitted he wasn't totally honest with her, and all his kids have said he has a problem telling the truth. 
I dont get the bashing spree hes going on. even if shes a devil, that devil is still the momager of his kids


----------



## Encore Hermes

He had boobies........she knew about those as well


----------



## Jayne1

In terms of Kris knowing and allowing stuff -- Didn't he tell Diane that Kris would let him dress up and when it was time to go out or people were coming over, she'd tell him dress up was over and to get changed. (Something like that.)

In the Vanity Fair piece, didn't he say she let him dress up when he was on the road, implying he didn't dress when around the house.

Is he changing his story?


----------



## charmesh

Jayne1 said:


> In terms of Kris knowing and allowing stuff -- Didn't he tell Diane that Kris would let him dress up and when it was time to go out or people were coming over, she'd tell him dress up was over and to get changed. (Something like that.)
> 
> In the Vanity Fair piece, didn't he say she let him dress up when he was on the road, implying he didn't dress when around the house.
> 
> Is he changing his story?


Probably, you know that family is all about lying to throw exes under the bus. And Caitlyn is no different.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

prettyprincess said:


> He led her to believe that he liked to cross dress on occasion. theres a big difference between liking to wear womens clothes once in a while and wanting to be a woman. He himself even admitted he wasn't totally honest with her, and all his kids have said he has a problem telling the truth.
> I dont get the bashing spree hes going on. even if shes a devil, that devil is still the momager of his kids



I agree. She had EVERY opportunity to throw him under the bus, for YEARS and didn't. She could have sold him out for HUGE bucks but kept her mouth shut.
Now it seems after the transformation he/she's out for revenge. Right down to the picture of Caitlyn in the car that Kris purchased for him/her.


----------



## Sassys

prettyprincess said:


> He led her to believe that he liked to cross dress on occasion. theres a big difference between liking to wear womens clothes once in a while and wanting to be a woman. He himself even admitted he wasn't totally honest with her, and all his kids have said he has a problem telling the truth.
> I dont get the bashing spree hes going on. even if shes a devil, that devil is still the momager of his kids


 
The man had size B breast when they met and he told her he was on hormones. What exactly would you think if your man told you he was on hormone???. People don't get high on hormones...


----------



## GaitreeS

Coach Lover Too said:


> I agree. She had EVERY opportunity to throw him under the bus, for YEARS and didn't. She could have sold him out for HUGE bucks but kept her mouth shut.
> Now it seems after the transformation he/she's out for revenge. Right down to the picture of Caitlyn in the car that Kris purchased for him/her.


 
But I've been reading blind items for this for about 2 years now...somebody was talking


----------



## Sassys

Jayne1 said:


> In terms of Kris knowing and allowing stuff -- Didn't he tell Diane that Kris would let him dress up and when it was time to go out or people were coming over, she'd tell him dress up was over and to get changed. (Something like that.)
> 
> In the Vanity Fair piece, didn't he say she let him dress up when he was on the road, implying he didn't dress when around the house.
> 
> Is he changing his story?


 
No, he again stated that in the Vanity Fair issue. He said a few years into the marriage she told him, not to do it at the house, only do it when he was traveling. I guess she was fine with it in the beginning, but later he was not allowed to do it at home.


----------



## GaitreeS

I think Kris would have done anything to make it look like they are the perfect family, even now all this support seems to fake to me. Who knows what they're really thinking? Maybe they are so out of touch with reality they don't even know how to be normal anymore.


----------



## too through

Coach Lover Too said:


> I agree. She had EVERY opportunity to throw him under the bus, for YEARS and didn't. She could have sold him out for HUGE bucks but kept her mouth shut.
> Now it seems after the transformation he/she's out for revenge. Right down to the picture of Caitlyn in the car that Kris purchased for him/her.


I think Kris was selling Bruce out for quite awhile.  Why else would paps be following him to the doctor's office and then out on coffee runs?  Bruce was not interesting unless there is a scandal - the paps were tipped off.  TMZ was tipped off.  

Note:  I am using "Bruce" and "him" because these incidents occurred prior to the reveal of the transition.


----------



## Sassys

too through said:


> I think Kris was selling Bruce out for quite awhile.  Why else would paps be following him to the doctor's office and then out on coffee runs?  Bruce was not interesting unless there is a scandal - the paps were tipped off.  TMZ was tipped off.
> 
> Note:  I am using "Bruce" and "him" because these incidents occurred prior to the reveal of the transition.


 
Exactly!! 
I also find it very interesting that everything that had todo with KUWTK was put under her name only. He stated in the Vanity Fairarticle, the reason the divorce was so quick and easy, was all the money wasunder her name and he basically got a paycheck for the show. He only got money,if it was an endorsement solely for him.


----------



## tweegy

Even tho she knew. I do still feel for Kris. It still can't be easy for her. She did have some points on the show. Yes, I believe she knew but it really still can't be easy.


----------



## ByeKitty

tweegy said:


> Even tho she knew. I do still feel for Kris. It still can't be easy for her. She did have some points on the show. Yes, I believe she knew but it really still can't be easy.



People are often very bad at catching hints along the way, and then afterwards everything seems so obvious. Add to that that Kris strikes me as the type that would block ignore or things out that don't really "fit" the image she created for herself. She also strikes me as the type that thinks she can change her man.


----------



## tweegy

ByeKitty said:


> People are often very bad at catching hints along the way, and then afterwards everything seems so obvious. Add to that that Kris strikes me as the type that would block ignore or things out that don't really "fit" the image she created for herself. She also strikes me as the type that thinks she can change her man.




Yeh I agree. I mean she knew.. The guy told her what he was doing when they met so she can't be totally blindsided. 

But putting myself in her shoes.. Yeah that still can't be easy. Folks knock her for her lack of reaction but honestly what would they do being in that situation? Pat your husband on the back of 20+ yrs? 

I make jokes about her too, but in seriousness it can't be easy.


----------



## charmesh

Sassys said:


> The man had size B breast when they met and he told her he was on hormones. What exactly would you think if your man told you he was on hormone???. People don't get high on hormones...


Breasts the same size as he has now.


----------



## bag-mania

Coach Lover Too said:


> I agree. She had EVERY opportunity to throw him under the bus, for YEARS and didn't. She could have sold him out for HUGE bucks but kept her mouth shut.



Kris is ever mindful of how she and her family are perceived. Protecting the K brand is everything. If she could have sold out Bruce and not have it reflect badly on HER then it's possible she would have done it. 

She has been the ringmaster of their extremely dysfunctional family circus. I'm sure she is more than annoyed that she had no control over this.


----------



## charmesh

Sassys said:


> Exactly!!
> I also find it very interesting that everything that had todo with KUWTK was put under her name only. He stated in the Vanity Fairarticle, the reason the divorce was so quick and easy, was all the money wasunder her name and he basically got a paycheck for the show. He only got money,if it was an endorsement solely for him.


She was the one doing all the work. Bruce was doing the same amount of work as Scott, and I'm sure everything is in Kourtney's name. She should get the money, she was the one out there selling her soul to the devil.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Coach Lover Too said:


> I agree. She had EVERY opportunity to throw him under the bus, for YEARS and didn't. She could have sold him out for HUGE bucks but kept her mouth shut.
> Now it seems after the transformation he/she's out for revenge. Right down to the picture of Caitlyn in the car that Kris purchased for him/her.



The pic of her in the car is open to intereptation. When I saw that pic I thought damn that's a nice car, an extremely expensive  car and nice of her to buy that for him. I didn't look at it as ooo shade or revenge. 

Caitlyn didn't say anything that wasn't on the show that's  exec produce by Kris. Kris might not have said anything negative  after the divorce but she had no problem belittling and controlling everything Bruce did in front of the world. Even in red carpet interviews she mocked his appearance right in front of him. Nothing that Caitlyn said in the interview was really brand new information regarding their marriage. She should take more responsibility but did she really throw Kris under the bus ...no. In the Bruce/Caitlyn thread some even accused Kris of leaking the "Bruce wants to be a woman" rumor.


----------



## Sassys

I don't think the pic in the car is a slap in the face to Kris. People are reading way to much into it. It just shows, Caitlyn still likes her toys.

I also don't think Kris was thrown under the bus. Caitlyn acknowledged Kris is the reason her finances were back in order, because when they first met his money was a mess. She gave Kris credit for that.

Bruce was a very weak man mentally. He appeared physically strong, but he was very weak. We all saw that on their show. Caitlyn said, "she has no secrets and no lies", so the Vanity article is her truth. Some may not like it, or feel bad for Kris, but at the end of the day it is HER truth.

Again, Kris admitted on national television that she knew he had taken hormones and cross dressed. No lies were told to her. She could have bounced the moment he told her I was on hormones for 5yrs and I like to cross dress. But she stayed. She and Bruce were married for 5yrs before she had Kendall, and the other 4 kids were financially taken care of by Rob Sr. Kris could have easily bounced, but she saw that she could control Bruce and use his fame to get that money back and that is exactly what she did. Kris is not a stupid woman.


----------



## prettyprincess

Sassys said:


> The man had size B breast when they met and he told her he was on hormones. What exactly would you think if your man told you he was on hormone???. People don't get high on hormones...



Its possible she didn't fully understand, and he didn't fully explain. I'm going to give her the benefit of the doubt about the man boobs things bc I haven't seen any pics of him in the 80s where it looks like hes a b cup.


----------



## prettyprincess

charmesh said:


> She was the one doing all the work. Bruce was doing the same amount of work as Scott, and I'm sure everything is in Kourtney's name. She should get the money, she was the one out there selling her soul to the devil.




Yep, exactly. I hate how this article is making me defend the she-devil lol.


----------



## Sassys

prettyprincess said:


> Its possible she didn't fully understand, and he didn't fully explain. I'm going to give her the benefit of the doubt about the man boobs things bc I haven't seen any pics of him in the 80s where it looks like hes a b cup.


 
No way a woman that smart did not understand. Not buying it. I refuse to drink her poor me koolaid.


----------



## tweegy

prettyprincess said:


> Yep, exactly. I hate how this article is making me defend the she-devil lol.




Caitlyn seems to be a tactful, shade master. The article was laced with it. 

I'm predicting her to out diva and out shade them all... No joke.. She was wronged and she's not having it. 

Kris set herself up. Caitlyn spoke from her controlling money to putting him down.. All of that was showcased on that show that we all know is to be taken lightly. 

Kris is gonna learn and Caitlyn is gonna school all of them I think.


----------



## Sassys

tweegy said:


> Caitlyn seems to be a tactful, shade master. The article was laced with it.
> 
> I'm predicting her to out diva and out shade them all... No joke.. She was wronged and she's not having it.
> 
> Kris set herself up. Caitlyn spoke from her controlling money to putting him down.. All of that was showcased on that show that we all know is to be taken lightly.
> 
> *Kris is gonna learn and Caitlyn is gonna school all of them I think*.


 
Well, she did say there will be no lies from her. She doesn't have sh$t to lose, so let it all out honey.


----------



## slang

Brody said when he was 5 y/o he saw his Father coming out of the shower & saw he had boobs - he even asked his Mum why Dad had boobs. So a 5 y/o child questions breasts on a man but Kris couldn't figure it out even though she was told about the hormones?


----------



## Sassys

slang said:


> Brody said when he was 5 y/o he saw his Father coming out of the shower & saw he had boobs - he even asked his Mum why Dad had boobs. So a 5 y/o child questions breasts on a man but Kris couldn't figure it out even though she was told about the hormones?


 
Brandon also said in the article, he knew when his Dad was getting hormones in the 80's, his face was changing into a woman.


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> Well, she did say there will be no lies from her. She doesn't have sh$t to lose, so let it all out honey.




We have hope for that tell all book after all [emoji126]


----------



## gracekelly

He was taking female hormone and still fathering children?  Don't think so.  A man can have gynecomastia for other reasons.  Alcoholism for one.  Men used to be given progesterone for prostate cancer and I don't think Jenner qualifies for that either.


----------



## junqueprincess

gracekelly said:


> He was taking female hormone and still fathering children?  Don't think so.  A man can have gynecomastia for other reasons.  Alcoholism for one.  Men used to be given progesterone for prostate cancer and I don't think Jenner qualifies for that either.




You also get it from steroid use- this answer makes sense to me as an explanation to Kris as to why he had them.


----------



## prettyprincess

tweegy said:


> Caitlyn seems to be a tactful, shade master. The article was laced with it.
> 
> I'm predicting her to out diva and out shade them all... No joke.. She was wronged and she's not having it.
> 
> Kris set herself up. Caitlyn spoke from her controlling money to putting him down.. All of that was showcased on that show that we all know is to be taken lightly.
> 
> Kris is gonna learn and Caitlyn is gonna school all of them I think.



He shouldn't, Kris is still the mother of his spawn. Its damaging to them and lord knows they're already f-ed up as it is. Plus, he should lay low, he just killed someone. This media blitz is bordering on tasteless.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

tweegy said:


> yeh i agree. I mean she knew.. The guy told her what he was doing when they met so she can't be totally blindsided.
> 
> But putting myself in her shoes.. Yeah that still can't be easy. Folks knock her for her lack of reaction but honestly what would they do being in that situation? Pat your husband on the back of 20+ yrs?
> 
> I make jokes about her too, but in seriousness it can't be easy.



+1


----------



## Coach Lover Too

prettyprincess said:


> Its possible she didn't fully understand, and he didn't fully explain. I'm going to give her the benefit of the doubt about the man boobs things bc I haven't seen any pics of him in the 80s where it looks like hes a b cup.




Agree. Bruce and Kris's very best friend Kathi Lee stated on the Kathi Lee & Hoda show this morning that her and Frank Gifford have know them (Kris and Bruce) for YEARS (way back then) and never, ever saw boobs or anything of that nature. She said there were many times that they all went swimming together/etc.
She also said in her opinion God doesn't make mistakes and she's talked to Bruce/Caitlyn once since all this has taken place and she still loves her friend's *soul* although she doesn't agree with some of the choices.


----------



## Eva1991

I don't think that a b cup breast on a man who was as tall and muscular as Bruce was at the time would show that much. The fact that Bruce told Kris he was taking hormones was something that should have got her thinking though.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Eva1991 said:


> I don't think that a b cup breast on a man who was as tall and muscular as Bruce was at the time would show that much. The fact that Bruce told Kris he was taking hormones was something that should have got her thinking though.




Maybe instead of hormones, she assumed he was talking about steroids. That would make more sense.


----------



## Sassys

Coach Lover Too said:


> Maybe instead of hormones, she assumed he was talking about steroids. That would make more sense.


 
You are making way to many excuses for Kris and who fabricated I didn't know tales


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Sassys said:


> You are making way to many excuses for Kris and who fabricated I didn't know tales



Not any more excuses than some are making for Bruce and why he sucked as a parent. Fair's fair.


----------



## Eva1991

Coach Lover Too said:


> Maybe instead of hormones, she assumed he was talking about steroids. That would make more sense.



The article said hormones but I guess we'll never know what actually happened between the two and how that conversation went. I think that she was in denial to be honest. Having your husband tell you he's on female hormones and likes to cross-dress is a lot to take in, IMHO.


----------



## tweegy

Eva1991 said:


> The article said hormones but I guess we'll never know what actually happened between the two and how that conversation went. I think that she was in denial to be honest. Having your husband tell you he's on female hormones and likes to cross-dress is a lot to take in, IMHO.




Agreed


----------



## pukasonqo

Eva1991 said:


> The article said hormones but I guess we'll never know what actually happened between the two and how that conversation went. I think that she was in denial to be honest. Having your husband tell you he's on female hormones and likes to cross-dress is a lot to take in, IMHO.




agree, as much as i don't like PMK it would be devastating to be told that your husband of 20+ years feels like a woman and wants to transition
this is a difficult time for the family, wish all of this was happenning privately so they can come to terms with bruce's decision without all eyes on then
and because i am evil, maybe PMK should have known, after all bruce was in a film with the village people! ("can't stop the music")


----------



## AshTx.1

Coach Lover Too said:


> Not any more excuses than some are making for Bruce and why he sucked as a parent. Fair's fair.



Hahahahaha right


----------



## Jayne1

Where's the picture of Bruce and one of his kids, about to jump in the pool, wearing trunks and having boobs?


----------



## Sassys

Coach Lover Too said:


> Not any more excuses than some are making for Bruce and why he sucked as a parent. Fair's fair.


 
He never lied about being a bad father; Kris is lying on the other hand that she didn't know. He has owned being a bad father. She admitted on tv she knew, but now wants to play victim like she didn't know.


----------



## Sassys

Eva1991 said:


> The article said hormones but I guess we'll never know what actually happened between the two and how that conversation went. I think that she was in denial to be honest. Having your husband tell you he's on female hormones and likes to cross-dress is a lot to take in, IMHO.


 
Kris is a smart woman, she could have bounced and gotten herself a job to support herself and her 4 kids. No, she wanted to maintain her Beverly Hills housewife status. First thing Bruce was told about Kris, when they were set up on a blind date was "Kris is a Beverly Hills Shopper".


----------



## Eva1991

Sassys said:


> Kris is a smart woman, she could have bounced and gotten herself a job to support herself and her 4 kids. No, she wanted to maintain her Beverly Hills housewife status. First thing Bruce was told about Kris, when they were set up on a blind date was *"Kris is a Beverly Hills Shopper"*.



I read it too. Such a shallow way to portray herself. At least she was being honest! lol


----------



## gracekelly

Really, all of these people are going to reinvent history to suit their own stories.  They will all be full of ****e too.


----------



## charmesh

gracekelly said:


> Really, all of these people are going to reinvent history to suit their own stories.  They will all be full of ****e too.



Caitlyn learned lying and spin to make yourself look good from the best...PMK.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

She said.
He said.
She said.


----------



## Katel

blackkitty4378 said:


> Yeah. *As someone said here earlier, I think she heard the name Bruce Jenner, saw an opportunity to capitalize on it, and went with it. Marriages in this family (and a lot of marriages in general) seem more like a business transaction or arrangement than any legitimate relationship. *
> 
> She probably feels obligated to act surprised/upset&#8230; because, well, that's what people would expect out of her or anyone who went through something similar.



Yes!



Sassys said:


> I don't think the pic in the car is a slap in the face to Kris. People are reading way to much into it. It just shows, Caitlyn still likes her toys.
> 
> I also don't think Kris was thrown under the bus. Caitlyn acknowledged Kris is the reason her finances were back in order, because when they first met his money was a mess. She gave Kris credit for that.
> 
> Bruce was a very weak man mentally. He appeared physically strong, but he was very weak. We all saw that on their show. Caitlyn said, "she has no secrets and no lies", so the Vanity article is her truth. Some may not like it, or feel bad for Kris, but at the end of the day it is HER truth.
> 
> Again, Kris admitted on national television that she knew he had taken hormones and cross dressed. No lies were told to her. She could have bounced the moment he told her I was on hormones for 5yrs and I like to cross dress. But she stayed. She and Bruce were married for 5yrs before she had Kendall, and the other 4 kids were financially taken care of by Rob Sr. Kris could have easily bounced, *but she saw that she could control Bruce and use his fame to get that money back and that is exactly what she did. Kris is not a stupid woman.*



Yes to all of this, esp the bolded. Kris saw that opportunity to build his brand and make some cash...she had to be in charge - and he let her - maybe he liked the money and all that went with it - poof he's in it up to his neck and trapped. 

But it's ultimately his choice. He could've gotten out of it earlier...he's no victim (in the marriage) IMO.

It's bad form to talk trash about Kris IMO but maybe Caitlyn wants to get everything off her chest (no pun intended ) now and have a fresh start.

Also, Kris is no saint in my book by not talking bad about him because, like the poster commented earlier, she is ALWAYS about protecting the K brand.


----------



## Katel

D@mn these pronouns are throwing me!


----------



## Katel

gracekelly said:


> Kate, sometimes I use one I made up a long time ago...himher.



^^ lolz GK :roflmao:


----------



## Sarni

I would never ever feel sorry for PMK. In everything she does she is a nasty lying piece of work and deserves all that she gets. Karma is a batch!!!


----------



## chowlover2

Sarni said:


> I would never ever feel sorry for PMK. In everything she does she is a nasty lying piece of work and deserves all that she gets. Karma is a batch!!!




Agreed!


----------



## Florasun

Encore Hermes said:


> Oh very
> Wonder what she looks like without makeup, lashes. Or what she would look like if she didn't have professional makeup application
> *runs to find pic*



Damn, girl! You should have posted a warning.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Eva1991 said:


> The article said hormones but I guess we'll never know what actually happened between the two and how that conversation went. I think that she was in denial to be honest. *Having your husband tell you he's on female hormones and likes to cross-dress is a lot to take in, IMHO*.




Right. It sure wouldn't take me long to be out the door!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

> *Defamatory: "tranny," "she-male," "he/she," "it," "shim"
> These words dehumanize transgender people and should not be used*.
> 
> The criteria for using these derogatory terms should be the same as those applied to vulgar epithets used to target other groups: they should not be used except in a direct quote that reveals the bias of the person quoted.
> 
> Please note that while some transgender people may use "tranny" to describe themselves, others find it profoundly offensive


.

Source:http://www.glaad.org/reference/transgender


----------



## MJDaisy

Sarni said:


> I would never ever feel sorry for PMK. In everything she does she is a nasty lying piece of work and deserves all that she gets. Karma is a batch!!!



agree. anyone who has ever watched the show can see that she mistreated her husband...it's not a secret.


----------



## AEGIS

shim is deragatory? lol...i am laughing bc i haven't used that word past like middle school

i have read articles that said use zhim, zhe, zhey or something which imo is dumb bc nobody is gonna start using new nouns....but while watching CNN or MSNBC they had on a character from Transparent who might be the most successful FM transition I have ever seen and he said use "they" when you are unsure.  

i type (s)he or he/she on here bc sometimes i am referring to Bruce and/or Caitlyn......i still think it's weird he calls Caitlyn "her."


----------



## AEGIS

Coach Lover Too said:


> Not any more excuses than some are making for Bruce and why he sucked as a parent. Fair's fair.



He sucked and Kris sucked as a step mom.  I side eye step parents who do not include step-children into things.  Apparently she did at first and then stopped.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Coach Lover Too said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know you have a bee in your bonnet about Caitlyn, but can you not use defamatory/derogatory names? Thanks.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Source:http://www.glaad.org/reference/transgender
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno if you're talking to me, the other poster or both, but for whatever it's worth, I've SEEN the word used, but I've not used it. Not that I need permission. Just saying.
Click to expand...


----------



## Coach Lover Too

AEGIS said:


> shim is deragatory? lol...i am laughing bc i haven't used that word past like middle school
> 
> i have read articles that said use zhim, zhe, zhey or something which imo is dumb bc nobody is gonna start using new nouns....but while watching CNN or MSNBC they had on a character from Transparent who might be the most successful FM transition I have ever seen and he said use "they" when you are unsure.
> 
> *i type (s)he or he/she on here bc sometimes i am referring to Bruce and/or Caitlyn......i still think it's weird he calls Caitlyn "her."*




Me too.
I've noticed it's impossible to please everyone on this forum, so I do whatever works best for me. To each their own.


----------



## Eva1991

AEGIS said:


> He sucked and Kris sucked as a step mom.  I side eye step parents who do not include step-children into things.  Apparently she did at first and then stopped.



In her defence, she did try and said the kids' mothers didn't agree with it. I'm not sure whether I should believe her or not though. 

In general it isn't easy to merge pre-existing families. It takes a lot of patience from both sides and it has to be done out of love. I don't know how hard she tried.


----------



## ByeKitty

Eva1991 said:


> In her defence, she did try and said the kids' mothers didn't agree with it. I'm not sure whether I should believe her or not though.
> 
> In general it isn't easy to merge pre-existing families. It takes a lot of patience from both sides and it has to be done out of love. I don't know how hard she tried.



If we go by the VF article, she pressed for the reality show to be "Kardashian". But judging from the Jenner kids - I'm not sure if they would've wanted to be part of it, fame ho Brody excluded.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Might not be true, but I remember reading years ago that the show was originally going to use the Jenner name vs Kardashian but that was changed when after the sex tape.

Especially since this came after the princes of Malibu (Jenner).


----------



## junqueprincess

At first I was in awe of the pictures, now I'm a bit annoyed. How brave is it to marry 3 times under false pretenses and father children. Brave would have been owning this and living it out years ago, as opposed to lying your face off to loved ones.

Even in the Diane Sawyer interview he said he's doing it now because he has the financial means. 

Very annoyed that he has left a path of destruction in his hypocritical wake.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

junqueprincess said:


> at first i was in awe of the pictures, now i'm a bit annoyed. How brave is it to marry 3 times under false pretenses and father children. Brave would have been owning this and living it out years ago, as opposed to lying your face off to loved ones.
> 
> Even in the diane sawyer interview he said he's doing it now because he has the financial means.
> 
> Very annoyed that he has left a path of destruction in his hypocritical wake.



+1


----------



## momtok

junqueprincess said:


> At first I was in awe of the pictures, now I'm a bit annoyed. How brave is it to marry 3 times under false pretenses and father children. Brave would have been owning this and living it out years ago, as opposed to lying your face off to loved ones.
> 
> Even in the Diane Sawyer interview he said he's doing it now because he has the financial means.
> 
> *Very annoyed that he has left a path of destruction in his hypocritical wake*.



Agree.  Especially with the bolded.


----------



## Eva1991

Encore Hermes said:


> Might not be true, but I remember reading years ago that the show was originally going to use the Jenner name vs Kardashian but that was changed when after the sex tape.
> 
> Especially since this came after the princes of Malibu (Jenner).



The Jenner kids didn't really participate in that show; it was 99% Kim, Kourtney and Khloe who participated (and Bruce, Kris and their daughters of course) but the show's focus was the three Kardashian sisters.


----------



## B. Jara

FreeSpirit71 said:


> .
> 
> OT- I'm confused by the edited by name on this post below. I thought only the OP can edit their own posts? See below-


----------



## FreeSpirit71

JetSetGo is a Mod.


----------



## B. Jara

FreeSpirit71 said:


> JetSetGo is a Mod.




Gotcha. Thanks


----------



## JetSetGo!

FreeSpirit71 said:


> JetSetGo is a Mod.





B. Jara said:


> Gotcha. Thanks



  just edited some quoted text.


----------



## lh211

Coach Lover Too said:


> Me too.
> I've noticed it's impossible to please everyone on this forum, so I do whatever works best for me. To each their own.



Quite right. Some people on here just go looking to pick at something. 




junqueprincess said:


> At first I was in awe of the pictures, now I'm a bit annoyed. How brave is it to marry 3 times under false pretenses and father children. Brave would have been owning this and living it out years ago, as opposed to lying your face off to loved ones.
> 
> Even in the Diane Sawyer interview he said he's doing it now because he has the financial means.
> 
> Very annoyed that he has left a path of destruction in his hypocritical wake.



Totally agree. I can't stand PMK, but people seem to be forgetting that Caitlyn/Bruce has failed to parent the youngest daughter who is currently running around the streets looking like a stripper at aged 17.


----------



## punkin pie

Coach Lover Too said:


> +1




I totally agree!!!  This is just my opinion and I certainly don't know the family dynamics personally, but Bruce never seemed to be there for his kids (although he kept having them).  This is by his own admission - he wasn't a good father.

Now Caitlin is super self-focusing.  I am thinking she also might not have any time for her children.  

Very sad for the kids....very sad.  I wish Caitlin well but at this late stage of her life I think developing any kind of deep relationship with his kids is a lost cause.


----------



## AEGIS

i still like transjenner....i think it's so witty lol


----------



## Encore Hermes

AEGIS said:


> i still like transjenner....i think it's so witty lol



Careful doll


----------



## tweegy

Encore Hermes said:


> Careful doll
> 
> stream1.gifsoup.com/view/91860/spanish-inquisition-o.gif




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## chowlover2

junqueprincess said:


> At first I was in awe of the pictures, now I'm a bit annoyed. How brave is it to marry 3 times under false pretenses and father children. Brave would have been owning this and living it out years ago, as opposed to lying your face off to loved ones.
> 
> Even in the Diane Sawyer interview he said he's doing it now because he has the financial means.
> 
> Very annoyed that he has left a path of destruction in his hypocritical wake.



Agreed! One marriage, I understand, it's the second and especially third I have a problem with ( the third because he had done hormones for 5 yrs and had boobs ), not to mention having more and more kids.


----------



## lizmil

I wonder if marrying and having kids was his equivalent of trying anew each time to "make it work?" Similarly to how couples sometimes have children or buy a new house in a bid to save a marriage. It gives you a challenge, a new goal.  As an athlete, I would think that would work with Bruce's  mindset, and with the best of intentions, but ultimately it didn't address the underlying issue, the desire to be Caitlyn.


----------



## michie

lizmil said:


> I wonder if marrying and having kids was his equivalent of trying anew each time to "make it work?" *Similarly to how couples sometimes have children or buy a new house in a bid to save a marriage. It gives you a challenge, a new goal. * As an athlete, I would think that would work with Bruce's  mindset, and with the best of intentions, but ultimately it didn't address the underlying issue, the desire to be Caitlyn.



People do things like this?!?!  

I just couldn't! That would be my cue to say I'm not 100% invested in "that" life, but I guess that's just me. People get married while being less invested everyday, so of course they're not batting an eyelash at bringing kids into their sh!tshow. SMH.


----------



## blackkitty4378

lizmil said:


> I wonder if marrying and having kids was his equivalent of trying anew each time to "make it work?" Similarly to how couples sometimes have children or buy a new house in a bid to save a marriage. It gives you a challenge, a new goal.  As an athlete, I would think that would work with Bruce's  mindset, and with the best of intentions, but ultimately it didn't address the underlying issue, the desire to be Caitlyn.



I think you're on to something. He probably had kids to affirm his masculinity.

A lot of people believe that having kids is just a part of life, and some people really should not have children. I mean it's great that people are born regardless and have a chance at life, but still.


----------



## lizmil

michie said:


> People do things like this?!?!
> 
> I just couldn't! That would be my cue to say I'm not 100% invested in "that" life, but I guess that's just me. People get married while being less invested everyday, so of course they're not batting an eyelash at bringing kids into their sh!tshow. SMH.



(Don't know how to multi quote)... Yeah, michie, they do actually have kids or buy a new house ..or take a vacation.. To try to infuse new life into a marriage. I'm not saying everyone does it, obviously, but it is common, gives the couple a common goal. I could see where someone in Bruce's shoes could see a new marriage and family as a fresh start, and truly hope and believe it.  Then the newness wears off and it doesn't work out.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

lizmil said:


> I wonder if marrying and having kids was his equivalent of trying anew each time to "make it work?" Similarly to how couples sometimes have children or buy a new house in a bid to save a marriage. It gives you a challenge, a new goal.  As an athlete, I would think that would work with Bruce's  mindset, and with the best of intentions, but ultimately it didn't address the underlying issue, the desire to be Caitlyn.




I don't agree with everything that Bruce has done at all but I've always thought this from the beginning. Like he was trying to run from the screams but they never went away. People do things like this all the time. Although, some get puppies instead of make babies lol. Doesn't make it right but I can see it happening ESPECIALLY when you have the words of an overly masculine stuck father in your head.


----------



## Jayne1

lizmil said:


> I wonder if marrying and having kids was his equivalent of trying anew each time to "make it work?" Similarly to how couples sometimes have children or buy a new house in a bid to save a marriage. It gives you a challenge, a new goal.  As an athlete, I would think that would work with Bruce's  mindset, and with the best of intentions, but ultimately it didn't address the underlying issue, the desire to be Caitlyn.


Yes, it takes your mind off things  avoiding the real problem.  I hear that all the time.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

*off topic sorta*
 Kris posted on her Twitter last night but it was just a birthday wish to one of  her best friends. Nothing mentioned about Bruce/Caitlyn. She's probably waiting to sell her story to the highest bidder too.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Coach Lover Too said:


> *off topic sorta*
> Kris posted on her Twitter last night but it was just a birthday wish to one of  her best friends. Nothing mentioned about Bruce/Caitlyn. She's probably waiting to sell her story to the highest bidder too.



Oh my gosh I agree with you 100%


----------



## Jayne1

Coach Lover Too said:


> *off topic sorta*
> Kris posted on her Twitter last night but it was just a birthday wish to one of  her best friends. Nothing mentioned about Bruce/Caitlyn. She's probably waiting to sell her story to the highest bidder too.


She must have something planned! lol


----------



## charmesh

Coach Lover Too said:


> *off topic sorta*
> Kris posted on her Twitter last night but it was just a birthday wish to one of  her best friends. Nothing mentioned about Bruce/Caitlyn. She's probably waiting to sell her story to the highest bidder too.


Maybe she's just waiting for the attention to die down. I think that the general public will loose interest in Cait once the newness wears down.


----------



## michie

Meh...I think it's all propaganda. For some reason or another, the media is focusing WAYYYY TOO MUCH on Bruce's transition when he's not even the first person to do this. There's a special, another 2 part special and a mini-doc. Why? Is this really _that_ interesting? And, what the hell is up with ISIS right now? It's like no 2 events can happen at the same time. 

This is definitely going to be unpopular but, whatever...I find it so interesting that a lot of people are getting so bent out of shape because Caitlyn is being disrespected and torn apart on the internet when there are people who live this life everyday. But, that's the world we live in, where certain people will always be crucified by the media while others are placed on a pedestal. So, yeah, let's practice tolerance for EVERYONE.


----------



## tweegy

michie said:


> Meh...I think it's all propaganda. For some reason or another, the media is focusing WAYYYY TOO MUCH on Bruce's transition when he's not even the first person to do this. There's a special, another 2 part special and a mini-doc. Why? Is this really _that_ interesting? And, what the hell is up with ISIS right now? It's like no 2 events can happen at the same time.
> 
> This is definitely going to be unpopular but, whatever...I find it so interesting that a lot of people are getting so bent out of shape because Caitlyn is being disrespected and torn apart on the internet when there are people who live this life everyday. But, that's the world we live in, where certain people will always be crucified by the media while others are placed on a pedestal. So, yeah, let's practice tolerance for EVERYONE.




This is a very good point.


----------



## Jayne1

michie said:


> Meh...I think it's all propaganda. For some reason or another, the media is focusing WAYYYY TOO MUCH on Bruce's transition when he's not even the first person to do this. There's a special, another 2 part special and a mini-doc. Why? Is this really _that_ interesting? And, what the hell is up with ISIS right now? It's like no 2 events can happen at the same time.
> 
> This is definitely going to be unpopular but, whatever...I find it so interesting that a lot of people are getting so bent out of shape because Caitlyn is being disrespected and torn apart on the internet when there are people who live this life everyday. But, that's the world we live in, where certain people will always be crucified by the media while others are placed on a pedestal. So, yeah, let's practice tolerance for EVERYONE.


Good points!


----------



## Lounorada

michie said:


> Meh...I think it's all propaganda. For some reason or another, the media is focusing WAYYYY TOO MUCH on Bruce's transition when he's not even the first person to do this. There's a special, another 2 part special and a mini-doc. Why? Is this really _that_ interesting? And, what the hell is up with ISIS right now? It's like no 2 events can happen at the same time.
> 
> This is definitely going to be unpopular but, whatever...I find it so interesting that a lot of people are getting so bent out of shape because Caitlyn is being disrespected and torn apart on the internet when there are people who live this life everyday. But, that's the world we live in, where certain people will always be crucified by the media while others are placed on a pedestal. So, yeah, let's practice tolerance for EVERYONE.




Good post, I 100% agree with everything you said.


----------



## pukasonqo

michie said:


> Meh...I think it's all propaganda. For some reason or another, the media is focusing WAYYYY TOO MUCH on Bruce's transition when he's not even the first person to do this. There's a special, another 2 part special and a mini-doc. Why? Is this really _that_ interesting? And, what the hell is up with ISIS right now? It's like no 2 events can happen at the same time.
> 
> This is definitely going to be unpopular but, whatever...I find it so interesting that a lot of people are getting so bent out of shape because Caitlyn is being disrespected and torn apart on the internet when there are people who live this life everyday. But, that's the world we live in, where certain people will always be crucified by the media while others are placed on a pedestal. So, yeah, let's practice tolerance for EVERYONE.




yup, especially the last part


----------



## LuxePRW

michie said:


> Meh...I think it's all propaganda. For some reason or another, the media is focusing WAYYYY TOO MUCH on Bruce's transition when he's not even the first person to do this. There's a special, another 2 part special and a mini-doc. Why? Is this really _that_ interesting? And, what the hell is up with ISIS right now? It's like no 2 events can happen at the same time.
> 
> This is definitely going to be unpopular but, whatever...I find it so interesting that a lot of people are getting so bent out of shape because Caitlyn is being disrespected and torn apart on the internet when there are people who live this life everyday. But, that's the world we live in, where certain people will always be crucified by the media while others are placed on a pedestal. So, yeah, let's practice tolerance for EVERYONE.


 
I agree with all you've said!


----------



## Eva1991

blackkitty4378 said:


> I think you're on to something. *He probably had kids to affirm his masculinity.*
> 
> A lot of people believe that having kids is just a part of life, and some people really should not have children. I mean it's great that people are born regardless and have a chance at life, but still.



I think you're right. In the VF interview she said she thought that by preparing for the Olympics and winning the gold medal would make her forget the whole gender issue. Though having kids is obviously not the right way to take your mind off of things, it could work, _for a short period of time_, until the real problems resurface.


----------



## Sasha2012

It's been a difficult week for Kris Jenner.

Her ex husband Bruce Jenner unveiled his female identity, Caitlyn, on the cover of Vanity Fair and accused her of mistreatment in the accompanying profile. 

The former Olympian, 65, branded her 'controlling', while the 59-year-old fired back with a barb about 'passive-agressive' behaviour. 

The pair both delivered conflicting accounts about what Kris new about Jenner's gender identity struggle during their 25-year marriage. 

But on Wednesday night, Kris opted to take her mind off the public drama with a night of fun with two of her daughters. 

Kris joined Kourtney Kardashian and Kendall Jenner at a U2 concert in Inglewood, California,  

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ge-split-gender-transition.html#ixzz3c7tsu6H8


----------



## junqueprincess

Really masculine look she has going on hmmm.... The irony had me giggling.


----------



## charmesh

PMK controlling? As if the whole world didn't already know that. The reason Bruce isn't a broke has been is because of controlling Kris. I'm no fan of PMK but she made stars out of a bunch of boring gold diggers & put that man's finances back in order.


----------



## SouthTampa

junqueprincess said:


> Really masculine look she has going on hmmm.... The irony had me giggling.


Funny, I was thinking the exact same thing!


----------



## ophousewife

^^^^ what's up with her side burns in the pic above?  They're practically mutton chops.


----------



## labelwhore04

She looks so much like Kendall in that 2nd pic.


----------



## poopsie

I'm tellin ya she looks like Kunty Karl more and more all the time


----------



## B. Jara

Looking a little washed out and puny I'd say...


----------



## Jujuma

Upfront I will say I have not read every post on this forum so if this has been covered I'm sorry. I really feel one should live and let live. Love the show Transparent, don't trust anything with the Kardashian name, notice didn't say Jenner. My one question is this, wasn't there an episode of the Kardashian's where Kris was mad at Bruce because he wasn't spending enough time with Kendell and Kylie and he said he couldn't relate to their "girlie ways" and all the makeup so he tried to take them golfing? Also what happened to all his atv's and golf (not that women don't like those things, Caitlin just seems removed from those things)and didn't Kris use to get mad at Bruce because he had no fashion sense and he said he couldn't be bothered? Cuz Caitlin has a ton of fashion vibe goin on. I'm just confused because as one stated 3 marriages and a ton of children is a lot of denial. But my main question is does anyone remember an episode like that? It only sticks with me cuz I really didn't watch that much of the show but I could swear I saw one with that storyline.


----------



## tweegy

Jujuma said:


> Upfront I will say I have not read every post on this forum so if this has been covered I'm sorry. I really feel one should live and let live. Love the show Transparent, don't trust anything with the Kardashian name, notice didn't say Jenner. My one question is this, wasn't there an episode of the Kardashian's where Kris was mad at Bruce because he wasn't spending enough time with Kendell and Kylie and he said he couldn't relate to their "girlie ways" and all the makeup so he tried to take them golfing? Also what happened to all his atv's and golf (not that women don't like those things, Caitlin just seems removed from those things)and didn't Kris use to get mad at Bruce because he had no fashion sense and he said he couldn't be bothered? Cuz Caitlin has a ton of fashion vibe goin on. I'm just confused because as one stated 3 marriages and a ton of children is a lot of denial. But my main question is does anyone remember an episode like that? It only sticks with me cuz I really didn't watch that much of the show but I could swear I saw one with that storyline.




Yes, you are correct. I recall those epis (sadly)

The questions you raise are why I'm somewhat skeptical of Bruce/Caitlyn. I know everyone is different. But given the family associated with this I'm skeptical. I hope I'm wrong because of the subject and the lives it could affect. The lives not associated with them, but people could class trans community with this and the perception because of them.

But some of the things Caitlyn and Bruce have said just raises my eyebrow...


----------



## Lounorada

poopsie said:


> I'm tellin ya she looks like Kunty Karl more and more all the time


Yep.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Encore Hermes said:


> Careful doll
> stream1.gifsoup.com/view/91860/spanish-inquisition-o.gif







lizmil said:


> (Don't know how to multi quote)... Yeah, michie, they do actually have kids or buy a new house ..or take a vacation.. To try to infuse new life into a marriage. I'm not saying everyone does it, obviously, but it is common, gives the couple a common goal. I could see where someone in Bruce's shoes could see a new marriage and family as a fresh start, and truly hope and believe it.  Then the newness wears off and it doesn't work out.



Yep, I've seen this happen to people I know.



michie said:


> Meh...I think it's all propaganda. For some reason or another, the media is focusing WAYYYY TOO MUCH on Bruce's transition when he's not even the first person to do this. There's a special, another 2 part special and a mini-doc. Why? Is this really _that_ interesting? And, what the hell is up with ISIS right now? It's like no 2 events can happen at the same time.
> 
> This is definitely going to be unpopular but, whatever...I find it so interesting that a lot of people are getting so bent out of shape because Caitlyn is being disrespected and torn apart on the internet when there are people who live this life everyday. But, that's the world we live in, where certain people will always be crucified by the media while others are placed on a pedestal. So, yeah, let's practice tolerance for EVERYONE.



QFT!


----------



## littlerock

Jujuma said:


> Upfront I will say I have not read every post on this forum so if this has been covered I'm sorry. I really feel one should live and let live. Love the show Transparent, don't trust anything with the Kardashian name, notice didn't say Jenner. *My one question is this, wasn't there an episode of the Kardashian's where Kris was mad at Bruce because he wasn't spending enough time with Kendell and Kylie and he said he couldn't relate to their "girlie ways" and all the makeup so he tried to take them golfing? *Also what happened to all his atv's and golf (not that women don't like those things, Caitlin just seems removed from those things)*and didn't Kris use to get mad at Bruce because he had no fashion sense and he said he couldn't be bothered?* Cuz Caitlin has a ton of fashion vibe goin on. I'm just confused because as one stated 3 marriages and a ton of children is a lot of denial. But my main question is does anyone remember an episode like that? It only sticks with me cuz I really didn't watch that much of the show but I could swear I saw one with that storyline.



The producers write the storylines for each ep. If you saw it on the K show, it is not a reflection of who they are so much as what the producers wanted to produce that day. 

And just because Caitlyn is into fashion and makeup as a woman, doesn't mean that Bruce knew the first thing about Men's fashion. It actually makes sense to me that he was never into being trendy and hip in men's clothes. He was probably not too invested in his manly image towards the end.


----------



## tweegy

Yes, but Caitlyn is referencing the show as if it was reality. We all know it's a crap show. But they state it's fact so yeh.. The stuff jujuma said was on the show. Just as we saw kris control the money.


----------



## ByeKitty

Ok so please don't take this as me defending Bruce, I know KUWTK is majorly scripted. But if there was some truth to that, you know, him somehow not liking Kendall and Kylie's girly ways. Could it be that he actually tried hard to divert from anything that would make him seem too feminine? And not even for other peoples perceptions, but also for himself?


----------



## ChanelMommy

junqueprincess said:


> Really masculine look she has going on hmmm.... The irony had me giggling.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Jujuma said:


> Upfront I will say I have not read every post on this forum so if this has been covered I'm sorry. I really feel one should live and let live. Love the show Transparent, don't trust anything with the Kardashian name, notice didn't say Jenner. My one question is this, wasn't there an episode of the Kardashian's where Kris was mad at Bruce because he wasn't spending enough time with Kendell and Kylie and he said he couldn't relate to their "girlie ways" and all the makeup so he tried to take them golfing? Also what happened to all his atv's and golf (not that women don't like those things, Caitlin just seems removed from those things)and didn't Kris use to get mad at Bruce because he had no fashion sense and he said he couldn't be bothered? Cuz Caitlin has a ton of fashion vibe goin on. I'm just confused because as one stated 3 marriages and a ton of children is a lot of denial. But my main question is does anyone remember an episode like that? It only sticks with me cuz I really didn't watch that much of the show but I could swear I saw one with that storyline.



I do remember that! I think it was the same episode where he had the girls throw the finger to the paparazzi!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

junqueprincess said:


> Really masculine look she has going on hmmm.... The irony had me giggling.



Wouldn't it be funny if....


----------



## guccimamma

charmesh said:


> PMK controlling? As if the whole world didn't already know that. The reason Bruce isn't a broke has been is because of controlling Kris. I'm no fan of PMK but she made stars out of a bunch of boring gold diggers & put that man's finances back in order.



yes she did. she's masterful, and definitely the brains behind all of them.


----------



## poopsie

junqueprincess said:


> Really masculine look she has going on hmmm.... The irony had me giggling.





Babydoll Chanel said:


> Wouldn't it be funny if....







NO! There is _nothing_ funny about that......................or _ anything_ any more for that matter. You really ought to be ashamed of  yourselves for even _thinking_ such a thing


----------



## Lounorada

poopsie said:


> NO! There is _nothing_ funny about that......................or _ anything_ any more for that matter. You really ought to be ashamed of  yourselves for even _thinking_ such a thing


----------



## junqueprincess

poopsie said:


> NO! There is _nothing_ funny about that......................or _ anything_ any more for that matter. You really ought to be ashamed of  yourselves for even _thinking_ such a thing




Omg! The gif didn't move on my iPhone and I thought you were serious!!! Lololol.
Xo


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

poopsie said:


> NO! There is _nothing_ funny about that......................or _ anything_ any more for that matter. You really ought to be ashamed of  yourselves for even _thinking_ such a thing



This gif!


----------



## Sasha2012

She has kept a low profile ever since her ex-husband revealed himself as Caitlyn Jenner on the cover of Vanity Fair last week.

But Kris Jenner, 59, stepped out of the shadows on Tuesday and headed out into West Hollywood for dinner accompanied by her toyboy lover Corey Gamble, 34. 

The Kardashian matriarch flashed a smile as the duo enjoyed their cozy evening date at Craig's restaurant, with Corey offering a supportive hand as they entered the celebrity hot spot.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ent-Caitlyn-Jenner-s-debut.html#ixzz3ceN75Hd7


----------



## lh211

Sasha2012 said:


> She has kept a low profile ever since her ex-husband revealed himself as Caitlyn Jenner on the cover of Vanity Fair last week.
> 
> But Kris Jenner, 59, stepped out of the shadows on Tuesday and headed out into West Hollywood for dinner accompanied by her toyboy lover Corey Gamble, 34.
> 
> The Kardashian matriarch flashed a smile as the duo enjoyed their cozy evening date at Craig's restaurant, with Corey offering a supportive hand as they entered the celebrity hot spot.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ent-Caitlyn-Jenner-s-debut.html#ixzz3ceN75Hd7




Corey is pretty. I think it's nice that he helps the elderly get out and about.


----------



## blackkitty4378

I need to start putting sunscreen on my hands. She looks great but then her hands look so much older than the rest of her (not that there's anything wrong with looking older, I'm just a huge fan of skin care)


----------



## Sassys

I swear the women in this family love to pretend relationships with Gay men.


----------



## Eva1991

Her hands look like they belong to an 80 year old women. I'm surprised how someone so obsessed with plastic surgery as Kris is hasn't done something about it.


----------



## salmaash

lh211 said:


> Corey is pretty. I think it's nice that he helps the elderly get out and about.


hahahaahahaha


----------



## DC-Cutie

lh211 said:


> Corey is pretty. I think it's nice that he helps the elderly get out and about.


 
there you go being messy!!!!    I love it!!!!


I don't know how Kris breathes with that pinched nose.  Looks painful


----------



## Encore Hermes

That was my first thought, Corey is pretty. 

Those shoes and sox with the leather pants? Nope


----------



## redney

Encore Hermes said:


> That was my first thought, Corey is pretty.
> 
> Those shoes and sox with the leather pants? Nope



And a TURTLENECK in LA now? It's been in the 70s!!!


----------



## bag-mania

redney said:


> And a TURTLENECK in LA now? It's been in the 70s!!!



When you have ice in your veins you always feel cold.


----------



## redney

bag-mania said:


> When you have ice in your veins you always feel cold.



 TRUTH!


----------



## Lounorada

She looks more and more like Dracula by the day.


----------



## poopsie

&#9834; I wear my sunglasses at night &#9834;

So humid-------how are they not melting?


----------



## pumpkiim

lh211 said:


> Corey is pretty. I think it's nice that he helps the elderly get out and about.




Lol!! This cracked me up too much [emoji23]


----------



## Sasha2012

Kris Jenner increasingly appears to be taking after her famous daughters when it comes to her wardrobe choices.

The 59-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star didn't hold back with her revealing ensemble as she stepped out for the evening in Paris, France on Thursday, where she is currently enjoying a holiday.

Although nearly 60, she certainly looked incredible in the dangerously low-cut and thigh-skimming black and white mini-dress.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-leisurely-getaway-France.html#ixzz3coyma56o


----------



## stylemepretty

That needed to come with a warning!!! 

I had to do a double take on the group photo. The lady on the right looks a lot like Caitlyn.


----------



## lala1

Big NO to the lady in orange sweatpants and Himalaya Birkin!!!


----------



## aleksandras

lala1 said:


> Big NO to the lady in orange sweatpants and Himalaya Birkin!!!



She's the perfect example of money doesn't buy style or class.


----------



## lala1

aleksandras said:


> She's the perfect example of money doesn't buy style or class.




I know!! Its scary!


----------



## SouthTampa

Sasha2012 said:


> Kris Jenner increasingly appears to be taking after her famous daughters when it comes to her wardrobe choices.
> 
> The 59-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star didn't hold back with her revealing ensemble as she stepped out for the evening in Paris, France on Thursday, where she is currently enjoying a holiday.
> 
> Although nearly 60, she certainly looked incredible in the dangerously low-cut and thigh-skimming black and white mini-dress.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-leisurely-getaway-France.html#ixzz3coyma56o


Photo number 1 and 2.   Is it the angle or is her "chest" quite lopsided,   Also, in photo 2, what is up,with the clear tape?p


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> Kris Jenner increasingly appears to be taking after her famous daughters when it comes to her wardrobe choices.
> 
> 
> 
> The 59-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star didn't hold back with her revealing ensemble as she stepped out for the evening in Paris, France on Thursday, where she is currently enjoying a holiday.
> 
> 
> 
> Although nearly 60, she certainly looked incredible in the dangerously low-cut and thigh-skimming black and white mini-dress.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-leisurely-getaway-France.html#ixzz3coyma56o




No she doesn't look incredible. She looks botched.


----------



## ByeKitty

I can't with that cleavage... "Look at meeeee"


----------



## Oryx816

dangerouscurves said:


> No she doesn't look incredible. She looks botched.




I think they mean incredible as in defies belief.  It most certainly does.  

One would think there was a mirror involved as she got ready for her pap stroll, and yet she thought this old candy would pass for eye candy.  Put the wrapper back on!


----------



## Jayne1

Made me think of Caitlyn and her new set of GFs. Now, here's Kris!


----------



## lizmil

The pants pictures look so much better than the "lead with the chest" pictures. Can't they see that?  "Lead with the chest"  reminded me of the comedy skits Tim Conway used to do on the Carol Burnett show. Kris would remember those too.


----------



## LavenderIce

lala1 said:


> Big NO to the lady in orange sweatpants and Himalaya Birkin!!!





aleksandras said:


> She's the perfect example of money doesn't buy style or class.



That lady with the sweats and Himalaya Birkin makes me weep. That's the UHG of Birkins and she wears it with that?  You're in Paris!  Being papped at that.  Now is the time to pull out all the stops in taste, style and sophistication.  Oh, wait.  She's a friend of PMK.  She's tacky and trashy by association.



SouthTampa said:


> Photo number 1 and 2.   Is it the angle or is her "chest" quite lopsided,   Also, in photo 2, what is up,with the clear tape?p



I think the clear tape is double sided tape meant to protect her lopsided boobage.  Clearly it's all a fail.


----------



## lh211

Jayne1 said:


> Made me think of Caitlyn and her new set of GFs. Now, here's Kris!



Yes but Caitlin looks more feminine than PMK.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Bleach meet eyes. Put the tits away. 

it looks like she wore that dress off the plane and changed when she went out for the pap stroll. 
probably found a mirror at the hotel 

And time to give up the skinny pose, crossing a leg in front is lookiing like you need to find a toilet. 



Back at home........she let Corey drive her Bentley


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Oh dear jeezus.


----------



## AshTx.1

Encore Hermes said:


> Bleach meet eyes. Put the tits away.
> 
> it looks like she wore that dress off the plane and changed when she went out for the pap stroll.
> probably found a mirror at the hotel
> 
> And time to give up the skinny pose, crossing a leg in front is lookiing like you need to find a toilet.
> View attachment 3029522
> 
> 
> Back at home........she let Corey drive her Bentley
> View attachment 3029524



Hmmm I don't walk around linking arms with my friends....unless I've had a few too many drinks. Just looks weird to me.


----------



## lh211

AshTx.1 said:


> Hmmm I don't walk around linking arms with my friends....unless I've had a few too many drinks. Just looks weird to me.



Senior citizens are often unsteady on their feet.


----------



## Encore Hermes

lh211 said:


> *Senior citizens are often unsteady on their feet*.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Encore Hermes said:


> www1.pictures.zimbio.com/pc/Kim+Kardashian+Kris+Jenner+Kim+Kardashian+skMtUwiJW2bl.jpg




I know just how that feels.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Forgot to soften the lighting on this pic


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kris is THE original THOT pocket!!!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I'm not saying she needs to dress like an Amish person, but we're the same age and I would never consider dressing like she does. Not even if I had the fake boobs. lol
Someone needs to teach her the difference between classy and trashy.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

The two friends on the left didn't try at all. They just left the house, huh? Wow. If Kris were my friend and I knew how much she was photographed I'd never not be on point when around her. Wtf they are old enough to know better.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Crap on a cracker! WTF is she wearing? It's time to call in Tim Gunn for an in depth analysis and therapy plan for Kris and her wayward breasts and desperation to be her daughters.


----------



## japanesedong

Caitlyn still looks better than her lol


----------



## Lounorada

Satan needs to tell his minion to put some clothes on


----------



## Eva1991

OMG!  She can't be serious!!!! ullhair:


----------



## ByeKitty

Encore Hermes said:


> www1.pictures.zimbio.com/pc/Kim+Kardashian+Kris+Jenner+Kim+Kardashian+skMtUwiJW2bl.jpg


Sigh... remember the days before Kris forgot how to dress?


----------



## Oryx816

When I saw that pic I thought--who is Kris walking with?  And then I realized it was Kim!  She has had so many faces that I must have forgotten this one!


----------



## Sasha2012

She may spend a lot of time managing the Kardashian-Jenner clan, but during her down time Kris Jenner is just one big kid at heart.

The 59-year-old enjoyed a mini reunion with Balmains Olivier Rousteing, where she jumped on a merry-go-round at the Eiffel Tower in Paris on Thursday evening.

Looking stylish as ever, the Queen of reality TV looked sensational in a dangerously low-cut and thigh-skimming black and white mini-dress, which was teamed with a tailored blazer.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...er-Olivier-Rousteing-Paris.html#ixzz3ctmKqoxW


----------



## Coach Lover Too

That's probably the first thing she's had between her legs in a year. lol


----------



## AEGIS

oh olivier..where is ur mommy?


----------



## charmesh

Olivier needs to stop acting so thirsty for attention. And the woman in the orange sweats looks like she has new boobs with old arms. I know because I'm getting old arms. I would wear Kris's black jeans outfit though.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's not afraid to step outside the mould when it comes to fashion, but Kris Jenner stuck to something a little more conservative on Friday. 

The 59-year-old enjoyed a shopping trip in Paris wearing a black oversized woolly jacket over a high-neck black top.

She teamed the look with a pair of slim-fitting black trousers and wore a pair of matching court shoes while taking in the sights on her holiday. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...jacket-Paris-shopping-trip.html#ixzz3ctolDlFj


----------



## anitalilac

Sasha2012 said:


> She's not afraid to step outside the mould when it comes to fashion, but Kris Jenner stuck to something a little more conservative on Friday.
> 
> The 59-year-old enjoyed a shopping trip in Paris wearing a black oversized woolly jacket over a high-neck black top.
> 
> She teamed the look with a pair of slim-fitting black trousers and wore a pair of matching court shoes while taking in the sights on her holiday.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...jacket-Paris-shopping-trip.html#ixzz3ctolDlFj



I like the 'Woolly Coat' Can somebody ID it?


----------



## zen1965

She looks fine in that last set of pictures - just seasonally challenged as usual since it's been very summery recently.
Her sweatpant-himalaya-birkin friend however...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

She looks like Big Bird's evil twin.


----------



## lh211

Encore Hermes said:


> www1.pictures.zimbio.com/pc/Kim+Kardashian+Kris+Jenner+Kim+Kardashian+skMtUwiJW2bl.jpg


----------



## Lounorada

anitalilac said:


> I like the 'Woolly Coat' Can somebody ID it?


 
Givenchy


----------



## junqueprincess

Her whole boob is out!!
She needs a stylist she is a mess, that fluffy jacket she's wearing later in the day is wintery and ugly.


----------



## Sasha2012

Recently, she has been seen in her raciest-ever outfits.

But it seems that Kris Jenner has reverted back to her signature chic style - and has proved she's on form by wearing three different looks in one day.

The famous 'momager' was spotted in Paris on Friday, where she stepped out in a hat-trick of flattering wardrobe choices.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...EE-winning-outfits-one-day.html#ixzz3cz2qpiMD


----------



## Oryx816

The black and white striped coat looks like she has been tented for termites.


----------



## pixiejenna

She has really made it a point to have her daily pap shot this week. It must be her way of letting us know she's ok about Caitlin lol. Too bad she only has her rent a friends with her.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Daily mail


----------



## labelwhore04

wtf?


----------



## Eva1991

Is this a joke?:weird:


----------



## SouthTampa

Encore Hermes said:


> View attachment 3031963
> View attachment 3031964
> 
> Daily mail


Okay, there are actual aliens on her clothes!!!!!   What is the message she is trying to "send out" to her alternate planet?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Why has she started wearing pj's all the time?!?


----------



## Encore Hermes

Vote.......vote
Who pulled the Stella McCarthy Alien off better? And no neither 
1 for Cara


----------



## lizmil

Oh I was thinking it was a kanye design.


----------



## Wildflower22

On Kris it looks like sloppy PJs, on Cara it looks like a quirky jumpsuit. Cara is unique and can pull it off. Kris looks so desperate.


----------



## CobaltBlu

I think she is touched in the head.


----------



## blackkitty4378

Pajamas and heels? Okay that just makes it look stupider. I don't care if you're a model.

My vote is for PMK.

ETA: They are pajamas&#8230; right?


----------



## lh211

Wildflower22 said:


> On Kris it looks like sloppy PJs, on Cara it looks like a quirky jumpsuit. Cara is unique and can pull it off. Kris looks so desperate.



I do not like Cara nor her look, but this is so true.


----------



## knasarae

CobaltBlu said:


> I think she is touched in the head.



"Touched"  You sound like my grandmother!!


----------



## Sasha2012

It has been a case of Kris Jenner Takes Paris over the past few days.

And the 59-year-old ensured her final day in the French capital was spent in style as she dined at the Louvre musuem with her group of girl friends.

The Kardashian matriarch looked chic as ever in an all-black ensemble as she was seen buying mini Eiffel tower statues from a street seller.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...es-Lourve-Parisian-getaway.html#ixzz3d9IhMCL5


----------



## Encore Hermes

How long was she in France? 2-3 days?


----------



## anitalilac

Lounorada said:


> Givenchy



Thanks girl!


----------



## Lounorada

anitalilac said:


> Thanks girl!


 
You're welcome!


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> She's not afraid to step outside the mould when it comes to fashion, but Kris Jenner stuck to something a little more conservative on Friday.
> 
> The 59-year-old enjoyed a shopping trip in Paris wearing a black oversized woolly jacket over a high-neck black top.
> 
> She teamed the look with a pair of slim-fitting black trousers and wore a pair of matching court shoes while taking in the sights on her holiday.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...jacket-Paris-shopping-trip.html#ixzz3ctolDlFj



Why is kris dressed for winter? One of her pals is in shorts!


----------



## Jayne1

Only those Real Housewives teeter around on heels when playing tourist. Vanderpump can barely walk to her car.  When I see heels, I know they're filming, or perhaps in this case, posing for pap pictures and not really moving around.


----------



## charmesh

Didn't she go to her grandbaby's birthday party?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Wow! Makeup artist transforms into Kris, Caitlyn and Khloe! I've seen pictures of his makeup artistry before. Impressive!

http://www.eonline.com/news/666978/...h-caitlyn-and-kris-jenner-see-the-insane-pics


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Coach Lover Too said:


> Wow! Makeup artist transforms into Kris, Caitlyn and Khloe! I've seen pictures of his makeup artistry before. Impressive!
> 
> http://www.eonline.com/news/666978/...h-caitlyn-and-kris-jenner-see-the-insane-pics



Hey! He overlines his lips just like Khloe! &#128515;


----------



## junqueprincess

Not only is she seasonally confused, she seems confused about daytime and nighttime wear too!


----------



## Lounorada

She looks like a madame presenting her most profitable 'asset' to some new customers...




Tumblr


----------



## ByeKitty

LMAO that second picture!!!


----------



## redney

Lounorada said:


> She looks like a madame presenting her most profitable 'asset' to some new customers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblr



Exactly!


----------



## Eva1991

I think she looks good in the white dress. The color of the dress suits her complexion and it's not too short for a change!


----------



## Encore Hermes

So Corey gets to carry her clutch  or is it his??? 
Not fond of the valance on the dress. 
But two Blaine and Antoine snaps for getting your boyfriend to wear white pants so you match 





Kim the hobbit


----------



## poopsie

Encore Hermes said:


> So Corey gets to carry her clutch  or is it his???
> Not fond of the valance on the dress.
> *But two Blaine and Antoine snaps for getting your boyfriend to wear white pants so you match *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim the hobbit


----------



## Sasha2012

She has a wardrobe with plenty of wow factor and Kris Jenner certainly pulled out all the stops as she hit the MailOnline yacht party at the Cannes Lions festival.

The 59-year-old momager looked stunning as she boarded the yacht on Wednesday evening, choosing a plunging dove grey gown for the star-studded party.

Kris arrived at the party with her boyfriend Corey Gamble, 34, her daughter Kylie Jenner, 17 and musician Tyga.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...val-boyfriend-Corey-Gamble.html#ixzz3e1IeBMge


----------



## veyda

Kris's hair looks awful like this.


----------



## Sasha2012

They've been happily dating since last year and Kris Jenner is currently enjoying a break in Cannes with her boyfriend Corey Gamble.

The 59-year-old momager was spotted with Corey, 34, at the Cannes Lions 2015, International Advertising Festival on Wednesday, where they sat together in the audience as Kris' daughter Kim Kardashian, 34, gave a speech.

They will also be joining Kris's youngest child Kylie Jenner, 17, at a bash on the MailOnline yacht where they will party with a whole host of stars including Chrissy Teigen. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-partying-MailOnline-yacht.html#ixzz3e1Mij3qB


----------



## Bentley1

Encore Hermes said:


> So Corey gets to carry her clutch  or is it his???
> 
> Not fond of the valance on the dress.
> 
> But two Blaine and Antoine snaps for getting your boyfriend to wear white pants so you match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim the hobbit




Lol why is this guy forever Kris's purse maid. 
I would love if it were actually his. [emoji28]

Kim's outfits in Cannes are hideous. Who dresses like this in the south of France, especially in the summer.
Dark, heavy, ill fitting fabrics.
Why not wear pretty, breezy dresses that complement a pregnant woman's body. Especially one that is already short, squat and wide.


----------



## redney

Daily Fail is on her payroll, of course they will let her and her spawn on their yacht party.


----------



## Oryx816

Lounorada said:


> She looks like a madame presenting her most profitable 'asset' to some new customers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblr




You nailed it Lou! Roflmao!


----------



## Oryx816

Bentley1 said:


> Lol why is this guy forever Kris's purse maid.
> I would love if it were actually his. [emoji28]
> 
> Kim's outfits in Cannes are hideous. Who dresses like this in the south of France, especially in the summer.
> Dark, heavy, ill fitting fabrics.
> Why not wear pretty, breezy dresses that complement a pregnant woman's body. Especially one that is already short, squat and wide.




All of this!  "Purse maid"!  Love it!


----------



## Lounorada

Oryx816 said:


> You nailed it Lou! Roflmao!


----------



## Midge S

I like the white outfit.  Kim, of course, looks stupid. 

I don;t hate the grey dress, slimmer sleeves and stitched up a little in the front I would probably like it.


----------



## shoegal

The pompadour is not a good look for Kris. And on a double date with your kid and her molester - how sweet....


----------



## Lounorada

Eww to PMKs saggy, wonky, corpse looking cleavage  
Whoever clearly told her she has a great cleavage and should show it off more, needs to be punished for their lies and throwing of shade.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

poopsie said:


>



Perfect!


----------



## Encore Hermes

shoegal said:


> The pompadour is not a good look for Kris. And on a double date with your kid and her molester - how sweet....



Makes one wonder if they have hotel rooms next to each other. Night mom.........


----------



## blackkitty4378

Nope. Not a good hairstyle when you have the jawline she has or has created for herself.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Lounorada said:


> Eww to PMKs saggy, wonky, corpse looking cleavage
> Whoever clearly told her she has a great cleavage and should show it off more, needs to be punished for their lies and throwing of shade.


----------



## Eva1991

Did she cut her hair?


----------



## knasarae

So what does this Corey Gamble do for a living?


----------



## Jikena

knasarae said:


> So what does this Corey Gamble do for a living?



Escort apparently.


----------



## michie

knasarae said:


> So what does this Corey Gamble do for a living?



*in my Blanche Devereaux voice* Men...many, many men...


----------



## clevercat

michie said:


> *in my Blanche Devereaux voice* Men...many, many men...




Bwahahaha! michie...brilliant!


----------



## Lounorada

michie said:


> *in my Blanche Devereaux voice* Men...many, many men...


----------



## Encore Hermes

michie said:


> *in my Blanche Devereaux voice* Men...many, many men...





Post of the day!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I swear to gawd, y'all are hilarious! 
(and you've saved me lots of money because I'm usually here scoutin' for purses!):lolots:


----------



## storeberry

knasarae said:


> So what does this Corey Gamble do for a living?




Gambling?


----------



## shoegal

knasarae said:


> So what does this Corey Gamble do for a living?




Kris?


----------



## redney

shoegal said:


> Kris?



Probably not. He seems to like the gentlemen. 

So maybe Kanye?


----------



## knasarae

:lolots: OMG, y'all are killing me!


----------



## sr1856

:lolots: my my you gals/guys are killing it. with witty answers and comebacks. you are one of a kind.


----------



## ByeKitty

knasarae said:


> So what does this Corey Gamble do for a living?



I think he's Justin Bieber's road manager or something like that...


----------



## michie

ByeKitty said:


> I think he's Justin Bieber's road manager or something like that...



Hahaha...meanwhile, Bieber is salivating behind IG pics of Drake. It's all full circle lol


----------



## Sasha2012

They spent Wednesday night partying on board the MailOnline yacht in Cannes but on Thursday Kris Jenner and Corey Gamble spent some quality time together in Paris. 

The 59-year-old showbiz matriarch wowed in a pair of jeans with thigh-high open toed boots and a plunging top with criss-cross detail. 

Kris wore a pair of sunglasses and a huge smile as she held hands with her handsome 34-year-old toyboy. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-toyboy-Corey-Gamble-Paris.html#ixzz3e7RO7a69


----------



## redney

Why isn't he carrying her [del]make up bag[/del] purse?


----------



## Lounorada

redney said:


> Why isn't he carrying her [del]make up bag[/del] purse?



Because it would take the attention way from his snazzy cardigan and shiny new boots.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's known for her love of retail therapy.

So it's without surprise that Kris Jenner spent her day in Paris visiting the shops and treating herself to some new items.

The 59-year-old looked relaxed as she was joined by her toyboy boyfriend Corey Gamble, 34, for a saunter through the streets of the French capital on Thursday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...acht-Cannes-Lions-festival.html#ixzz3e7VWr700


----------



## ByeKitty

I just can't with this "couple"  It's so obvious this is a business deal. He swings the other way and she's just trying to come off as "I just got divorced but hey look I got a hot young boyfriend".


----------



## guccimamma

michie said:


> *in my Blanche Devereaux voice* Men...many, many men...



can't beat that.


----------



## tr1plesix

Not sure if this was stated (didn't search). Is Kris revamping aka wearing Kim's ensembles over?




Kim wore that outfit during PFW.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Ladies first
ring alert******


----------



## pixiejenna

Lol I'm guessing the ring is from his boyfriend. I half wonder if the other guy in the pics that Kris is hold his arm is Corys boyfriend.


----------



## redney

Kris' jumpsuit makes her look wide and stumpy.


----------



## PrincessGina

Why on earth is she dating a gay guy??


----------



## Sasha2012

via instagram


----------



## DiorT

Why is Joyce tagging along like a third wheel with them?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

redney said:


> Kris' jumpsuit makes her look wide and stumpy.





PrincessGina said:


> Why on earth is she dating a gay guy??



I thought that too!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Sasha2012 said:


> via instagram



They may be in love for all I know but the only thing I'm seeing in these pics is Liza Minelli/David Gest vibes.


----------



## knasarae

ByeKitty said:


> I think he's Justin Bieber's road manager or something like that...



Poor thing, lol


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Givenchy show


----------



## Sasha2012

They enjoyed a glam couple of days in Cannes and it doesn't look like Kris Jenner and her boyfriend Corey Gamble are ready to end their trip to France just yet.

The couple were spotted enjoying lunch together in Paris before hitting the chic city's designer boutiques on Friday.

Kris, 59, looked sensational in a figure-hugging leather pencil dress as she dressed up for another day in the City of Love with her hunky toyboy boyfriend.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...yfriend-Corey-Gamble-Paris.html#ixzz3eCRAxfi6


----------



## ChanelMommy

I can't.


----------



## redney

Scorecard.

Wear all black - check.
Fail to put arms in jacket sleeves - check.
Call DailyFail's paps and Splash to inform them of today's itinerary - check.
Call fake boyfriend's hotel room to arrange meeting time in hotel lobby to walk out together - check.
Do I look at the paps or not - check.
Pap stroll from car to same designer store I always go to - check.
Yeah, I love this. Little hint of a smile for the paps! - check.
Buy a little something so I can flash the orange bag at the peasants - check.
Pap stroll from same designer store to next designer store - check.

Up next:
Pap stroll from car to hotel
Tell my fake boyfriend he's dismissed for the day/evening
Go back to room and call paps to discuss photoshopping requirements for all pics
Approve pics before Daily Fail runs them
Go to bed. It's going to be another day of the same tomorrow!


----------



## Jayne1

All the boutiques are pretty much the same throughout the world and she has all those stores, at home in LA -- so what's the point of shopping while on vacation?


----------



## Lounorada

redney said:


> Scorecard.
> 
> Wear all black - check.
> Fail to put arms in jacket sleeves - check.
> Call DailyFail's paps and Splash to inform them of today's itinerary - check.
> Call fake boyfriend's hotel room to arrange meeting time in hotel lobby to walk out together - check.
> Do I look at the paps or not - check.
> Pap stroll from car to same designer store I always go to - check.
> Yeah, I love this. Little hint of a smile for the paps! - check.
> Buy a little something so I can flash the orange bag at the peasants - check.
> Pap stroll from same designer store to next designer store - check.
> 
> Up next:
> Pap stroll from car to hotel
> Tell my fake boyfriend he's dismissed for the day/evening
> Go back to room and call paps to discuss photoshopping requirements for all pics
> Approve pics before Daily Fail runs them
> Go to bed. It's going to be another day of the same tomorrow!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Shopping vs going to get her youngest. The show must go on as they say.


----------



## Bentley1

ChanelMommy said:


> I can't.



 

Me either.


----------



## Eva1991

redney said:


> Scorecard.
> 
> Wear all black - check.
> Fail to put arms in jacket sleeves - check.
> Call DailyFail's paps and Splash to inform them of today's itinerary - check.
> Call fake boyfriend's hotel room to arrange meeting time in hotel lobby to walk out together - check.
> Do I look at the paps or not - check.
> Pap stroll from car to same designer store I always go to - check.
> Yeah, I love this. Little hint of a smile for the paps! - check.
> Buy a little something so I can flash the orange bag at the peasants - check.
> Pap stroll from same designer store to next designer store - check.
> 
> Up next:
> Pap stroll from car to hotel
> Tell my fake boyfriend he's dismissed for the day/evening
> Go back to room and call paps to discuss photoshopping requirements for all pics
> Approve pics before Daily Fail runs them
> Go to bed. It's going to be another day of the same tomorrow!


----------



## batfish

Sasha2012 said:


> via instagram




These don't look at all awkward do they?!


----------



## Freckles1

She looks like a vampire. She's going to steal his youth!!


----------



## batfish

redney said:


> Scorecard.
> 
> Wear all black - check.
> Fail to put arms in jacket sleeves - check.
> Call DailyFail's paps and Splash to inform them of today's itinerary - check.
> Call fake boyfriend's hotel room to arrange meeting time in hotel lobby to walk out together - check.
> Do I look at the paps or not - check.
> Pap stroll from car to same designer store I always go to - check.
> Yeah, I love this. Little hint of a smile for the paps! - check.
> Buy a little something so I can flash the orange bag at the peasants - check.
> Pap stroll from same designer store to next designer store - check.
> 
> Up next:
> Pap stroll from car to hotel
> Tell my fake boyfriend he's dismissed for the day/evening
> Go back to room and call paps to discuss photoshopping requirements for all pics
> Approve pics before Daily Fail runs them
> Go to bed. It's going to be another day of the same tomorrow!




Brilliant.  But you missed step 3: dark sunnies on- check


----------



## redney

batfish said:


> Brilliant.  But you missed step 3: dark sunnies on- check



Good catch, doll!


----------



## Sasha2012

Kris Jenner's moment in the Parisian spotlight isn't over.

The 59-year-old momager went for the plunge again in a sexy and cleavage-revealing black dress while out to dinner in Paris with much younger boyfriend Corey Gamble and her daughter Kendall.

All three had one thing in common - they all arrived wearing the same dark hue.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ey-Gamble-daughter-Kendall.html#ixzz3eF3fE600


----------



## AEGIS

ByeKitty said:


> I just can't with this "couple"  It's so obvious this is a business deal. He swings the other way and she's just trying to come off as "I just got divorced but hey look I got a hot young boyfriend".



she missed the "hot" part


----------



## Sasha2012

She's been supporting her daughter Kendall as she models on the runways for Men's Fashion Week in Paris.

And Kris Jenner made a style statement of her own on Saturday as she stepped out in the French capital in an ornate black and gold baroque-style blazer.

Eagle-eyed fans will notice the reality star's Balmain jacket with dragon embroidery is almost identical to the one Justin Bieber, 21, rocked at the Met Gala in May.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...toy-boy-Corey-Gamble-Paris.html#ixzz3eIurmP2M


----------



## Nathalya

No kris... no


----------



## labelwhore04

Terrifying


----------



## Lounorada

She looks hilariously bad


----------



## Bentley1

Are we actually supposed
To believe that these 2 do the dirty? 
His eyebrows are neater than PMK's.


----------



## Oryx816

Give Corey a break.  He is being patient and supportive as Kris transitions into a man.


----------



## Lounorada

Oryx816 said:


> Give Corey a break.  He is being patient and supportive as Kris transitions into a man.


----------



## Bentley1

Oryx816 said:


> Give Corey a break.  He is being patient and supportive as Kris transitions into a man.




LOL. [emoji28]
She's more then half way there, he doesn't have much longer to wait!


----------



## pukasonqo

aunque la mona se vista de seda, mona se queda should be this family's motto, maybe they could carve it into "lord" di(si)ck coat of arms...
(you can dress the monkey in silk but it will always remain a monkey, apologies to monkeys for dumping them with the kartrash family)


----------



## poopsie

Oryx816 said:


> Give Corey a break.  He is being patient and supportive as Kris transitions into a man.


----------



## expensive shoes

Does anyone know who makes her sunnies?!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Oryx816 said:


> Give Corey a break.  He is being patient and supportive as Kris transitions into a man.


----------



## Lounorada

expensive shoes said:


> Does anyone know who makes her sunnies?!



Linda Farrow
http://us.lindafarrow.com/shop/shop-women/sunglasses/linda-farrow-14441


----------



## terebina786

This woman has like no sex appeal.


----------



## expensive shoes

lounorada said:


> linda farrow
> http://us.lindafarrow.com/shop/shop-women/sunglasses/linda-farrow-14441



thanks!:d


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Oryx816 said:


> Give Corey a break.  He is being patient and supportive as Kris transitions into a man.



Nothing would surprise me at this point!! There may be more truth to this than we know!


----------



## Lounorada

expensive shoes said:


> thanks!:d


You're welcome!


----------



## Sassys

Bentley1 said:


> Are we actually supposed
> To believe that these 2 do the dirty?
> His eyebrows are neater than PMK's.



Like mother and daughter. Both with gay men.


----------



## AEGIS

Bentley1 said:


> Are we actually supposed
> To believe that these 2 do the dirty?
> His eyebrows are neater than PMK's.



lol maybe he's Puerto Rican.  when I went there I noticed many of the young men had very "done" eyebrows


----------



## dangerouscurves

AEGIS said:


> lol maybe he's Puerto Rican.  when I went there I noticed many of the young men had very "done" eyebrows




Lol!!! It was how he carried Kris's shopping bags that conformed it.


----------



## blackkitty4378

I hate when people think it's "manly" or sexy or even standard for men to ignore basic hygiene things or grooming, and that any man that partakes in that is automatically effeminate. Not saying that anyone said that but it reminded me of this.

I get what people are saying though because he does look gay. Maybe he's bi.


----------



## Sasha2012

At first they seemed to be an unlikely twosome that was together for just a brief, fun fling.

But seven months into the relationship, Kris Jenner and Corey Gamble appear to be getting so serious they are even dressing alike.

The 59-year-old momager and her 34-year-old music executive boyfriend also don't mind a little public display of affection now and then. While strolling the grounds of The Palace Of Versailles on Sunday, he was seen putting his arm around the raven-haired beauty.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...puts-arm-Palace-Versailles.html#ixzz3ePTDetR7


----------



## mrsinsyder

What the hell are those short pants she's wearing?!


----------



## pukasonqo

"raven haired beauty"... wonder how whomever writes the celeb pages for the daily fail does not choke when he/she comes with gems like that
and putting a hand on said raven haired beauty to take a selfie is now considered a display of affection?


----------



## pursecrzy

Jayne1 said:


> All the boutiques are pretty much the same throughout the world and she has all those stores, at home in LA -- so what's the point of shopping while on vacation?



Fall items have started to show up in the boutiques and the ones in Paris may have more of a selection. Store managers buy for their local clientele, different selection. California has restrictions about what can be sold in the state- no Python for example. Items may sell out fast in LA but can be found in other countries.


----------



## Bentley1

At least she gave korey the afternoon off from purse duty and gave the honors to her security guy.


----------



## poopsie

Her hands certainly don't lie.

It is high summer-------she must have no blood. I broke out in a sweat just looking at that outfit


----------



## ChanelMommy

Her hands tho. Look a lot older then even someone at age 59...


----------



## chowlover2

poopsie said:


> Her hands certainly don't lie.
> 
> It is high summer-------she must have no blood. I broke out in a sweat just looking at that outfit




Agreed! I don't understand why their " dentist " doesn't put some Juvederm in the backs of her hands. Would make a world of difference.


----------



## guccimamma

PrincessGina said:


> Why on earth is she dating a gay guy??



sounds like it has been her preference all along....


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

Craigs restaurant on Tuesday (July 7) in West Hollywood, Calif.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> Just Jared
> 
> 
> 
> Craigs restaurant on Tuesday (July 7) in West Hollywood, Calif.




The outfit is nice but not on her.


----------



## redney

They didn't adhere to Kanye's directive today to wear all white.

How does PMK look at Kylie and not think she looks completely ridiculous?


----------



## poopsie

Are those wax lips or a baboons butt on Kylies face?


----------



## SouthTampa

redney said:


> They didn't adhere to Kanye's directive today to wear all white.
> 
> How does PMK look at Kylie and not think she looks completely ridiculous?


Exactly.    I wonder if she could ever go back to "normal"?    What PS would have done that type if work to a minor?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Kris does have nice legs, I'll give her that much, but someone needs to tell her that women our age should never wear their hair in such a severe way. She looks much better with side swept bangs instead of the slicked back look. She needs to tell her friend Kathie Lee that too!


----------



## NicolesCloset

Coach Lover Too said:


> Kris does have nice legs, I'll give her that much, but someone needs to tell her that women our age should never wear their hair in such a severe way. She looks much better with side swept bangs instead of the slicked back look. She needs to tell her friend Kathie Lee that too!



Yes her legs are great!


----------



## VickyB

Faster than a bullet from a gun, Kylie went from being a cute looking teen to looking like a soon to be used up adult entertainment b list star. Kris is either blind to it or sees her as a money maker. Correction, kris is blind as evidenced by her inappropriate dress etc she's wearing.


----------



## Lounorada

I see the photoshoppers are back to making Kris' legs look decent again because they didn't look like that when she was in Paris not too long ago...


----------



## Encore Hermes

Lounorada said:


> I see the* photoshoppers are back to making Kris' legs look decent again *because they didn't look like that when she was in Paris not too long ago...



 I noticed that


----------



## SpeedyJC

poopsie said:


> Her hands certainly don't lie.
> 
> It is high summer-------she must have no blood. I broke out in a sweat just looking at that outfit


 
She also has no heart or soul either.


----------



## pukasonqo

redney said:


> They didn't adhere to Kanye's directive today to wear all white.
> 
> How does PMK look at Kylie and not think she looks completely ridiculous?




easy, the same way she looks at herself in a mirror and sees a 20 yr old not a 50+ woman
the muttin dressed as lamb memo wasn't delivered to PMK at all!


----------



## Sasha2012

They've been dating for about seven months, and it seems Kris Jenner and Corey Gamble's relationship just keeps going from strength to strength.

The pair showed how serious they're getting on Wednesday, as Corey, 34, joined Kris, 59, to celebrate her granddaughter Penelope's third birthday at California's Disneyland.

Corey appeared to be the only male along for the day of family fun, surely a sign that the two are more than just a fling.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-time-grandkids-Disneyland.html#ixzz3fMUt5GHJ


----------



## michie

Sasha2012 said:


> They've been dating for about seven months, and *it seems Kris Jenner and Corey Gamble's relationship just keeps going from strength to strength.*



Whet? 

Is that a common term?


----------



## blackkitty4378

Can anyone ID her lip color?


----------



## Bentley1

Lmao, "going from strength to strength?" What an odd saying.


----------



## Tivo

Corey looks like he's under a damn spell. Similar to the one Bruce is under.


----------



## Wildflower22

Tivo said:


> Corey looks like he's under a damn spell. Similar to the one Bruce is under.



That's a good assessment. Corey looks like a robot incapable of emotion. When I go out with my husband, he holds my hand, opens my doors and kisses my checks, and he actually looks at me. Sometimes he grabs my butt lol. I can't see these two actually liking each other.


----------



## michie

Bentley1 said:


> Lmao, "going from strength to strength?" What an odd saying.



Right. I looked it up and it, in no way, describes ANY Kardashian relationship lol. Corey looks like nothing more than an assistant.


----------



## Ms.parker123

Why is she wearing all black, long sleeve leather top in the middle of summer at a amusement park. WTH


----------



## mrsinsyder

Ms.parker123 said:


> Why is she wearing all black, long sleeve leather top in the middle of summer at a amusement park. WTH



Duh.


----------



## ElectronicBeats

mrsinsyder said:


> Duh.




W-what in the world is that? My eyes just went blind! [emoji32]


----------



## Lounorada

mrsinsyder said:


> Duh.


----------



## Lounorada

michie said:


> Right. I looked it up and it, in no way, describes ANY Kardashian relationship lol. *Corey looks like nothing more than an assistant*.


 
I wouldnt even give him that, he looks like some random guy just following her around.


----------



## guccimamma

Kris has taken a pile of crud and spun it into $$$$$$

shes fascinating, evil, and probably smarter than all of them combined

I can't stand her, but I am awed by what she has done. It's all her.


----------



## Sassys

guccimamma said:


> Kris has taken a pile of crud and spun it into $$$$$$
> 
> shes fascinating, evil, and probably smarter than all of them combined
> 
> *I can't stand her, but I am awed by what she has done. It's all her*.


 
This all day


----------



## VickyB

guccimamma said:


> Kris has taken a pile of crud and spun it into $$$$$$
> 
> shes fascinating, evil, and probably smarter than all of them combined
> 
> I can't stand her, but I am awed by what she has done. It's all her.



Ita. I find all of them despicable. Kris is particularly reprehensible yet it boggles the mind that she was able to find the diamond in the krap pile and use it to all of their advantages .


----------



## guccimamma

VickyB said:


> Ita. I find all of them despicable. Kris is particularly reprehensible yet it boggles the mind that she was able to find the diamond in the krap pile and use it to all of their advantages .





Sassys said:


> This all day



she's an absolute genius, and has been able to extract money from each of them..by whatever means necessary. all will be well provided for, forever.

except rob, who will probably be able to sell his story at some point...or become a jenny craig spokesperson.

the caitlyn thing, i don't think anyone saw it coming at this degree...not even kris.  it turns out that all along old bruce was taking notes at how to be the biggest diva- fame-whore of all.


----------



## Sassys

guccimamma said:


> she's an absolute genius, and has been able to extract money from each of them..by whatever means necessary. all will be well provided for, forever.
> 
> except rob, who will probably be able to sell his story at some point...or become a jenny craig spokesperson.
> 
> the caitlyn thing, i don't think anyone saw it coming at this degree...not even kris.  it turns out that all along old bruce was taking notes at how to be the biggest diva- fame-whore of all.


 
It boggles my mind why she can't do for Rob like the girls.

She hangs out with Diddy and she should be able to get info out of him to learn about men's clothing, and get Rob a line like the girls. Before Rob gained weight, she should have made him dress a certain way, so Men's fashion distributors would take notice of him and ask for him to be the face of their line like the girls. All the girls do is say yay or nay to clothing others have designed and get a piece of the sales.


----------



## Jayne1

Sassys said:


> It boggles my mind why she can't do for Rob like the girls.
> 
> She hangs out with Diddy and she should be able to get info out of him to learn about men's clothing, and get Rob a line like the girls. Before Rob gained weight, she should have made him dress a certain way, so Men's fashion distributors would take notice of him and ask for him to be the face of their line like the girls. All the girls do is say yay or nay to clothing others have designed and get a piece of the sales.


Kris may be the brains behind the Ks, but her female spawn have her genes and are more than willing to do what it takes to be in front of the camera. Did Kris make Khloe and Kylie get boobs, butts and lips? Did she make everyone in the family get nose jobs, veneers, lipo and implants?  Doubt it. 

Rob, on the other hand seems to have no interest in being someone he is not. You know the old saying, "You can lead a horse to water&#8230; " 

Well, Rob won't play&#8230; unlike the girls who are in competition to have the biggest a$ses and the most followers on instagram.


----------



## guccimamma

Jayne1 said:


> Kris may be the brains behind the Ks, but her female spawn have her genes and are more than willing to do what it takes to be in front of the camera. Did Kris make Khloe and Kylie get boobs, butts and lips? Did she make everyone in the family get nose jobs, veneers, lipo and implants?  Doubt it.
> 
> Rob, on the other hand seems to have no interest in being someone he is not. You know the old saying, "You can lead a horse to water "
> 
> Well, Rob won't play unlike the girls who are in competition to have the biggest a$ses and the most followers on instagram.



Boobs and butts are the family business. Robs the black sheep who can't follow suit.  Kris should teach him her pimping skills.


----------



## tweegy

Jayne1 said:


> Kris may be the brains behind the Ks, but her female spawn have her genes and are more than willing to do what it takes to be in front of the camera. Did Kris make Khloe and Kylie get boobs, butts and lips? Did she make everyone in the family get nose jobs, veneers, lipo and implants?  Doubt it.
> 
> Rob, on the other hand seems to have no interest in being someone he is not. You know the old saying, "You can lead a horse to water "
> 
> Well, Rob won't play unlike the girls who are in competition to have the biggest a$ses and the most followers on instagram.




"You can lead a horse to water " but you can't make it sell socks???


----------



## Jayne1

tweegy said:


> "You can lead a horse to water " but you can't make it sell socks???


----------



## whimsic

guccimamma said:


> she's an absolute genius, and has been able to extract money from each of them..by whatever means necessary. all will be well provided for, forever.
> 
> except rob, who will probably be able to sell his story at some point...or become a jenny craig spokesperson.
> 
> the caitlyn thing, i don't think anyone saw it coming at this degree...not even kris. * it turns out that all along old bruce was taking notes at how to be the biggest diva- fame-whore of all.*



He learned from the best


----------



## Encore Hermes

PMK knows that sex sells and unfortunately Rob isn't marketable the way the girls are.


----------



## Cocolicious

Encore Hermes said:


> PMK knows that sex sells and unfortunately Rob isn't marketable the way the girls are.



This is very true.


----------



## Bentley1

mrsinsyder said:


> Duh.




Omg, I can't. Lol


----------



## Bentley1

guccimamma said:


> Kris has taken a pile of crud and spun it into $$$$$$
> 
> shes fascinating, evil, and probably smarter than all of them combined
> 
> I can't stand her, but I am awed by what she has done. It's all her.




This is all true, imo.
Given the basic, dull, talentless, below average crap she had to work with, It really is fascinating what she's managed to accomplish. 

She basically figured out how to make sh@t shine.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

They showed a repeat of the episode the other day where the girls, Kris and Rob went to counseling and he got upset and walked out. I felt bad for him. It's SO obvious who Kris's favorite is and we all know why. I swear, if that were my family, I'd do just what Rob did (alienate myself) and tell the whole bunch to eff themselves, especially the mother. I hope Rob finds his niche and ends up making more money than all of them together!


----------



## ByeKitty

tweegy said:


> "You can lead a horse to water " but you can't make it sell socks???


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> "You can lead a horse to water " but you can't make it sell socks???




" dead " I am so glad you're back Doll!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I swear, I love reading the comments more than the articles!

http://www.eonline.com/news/674687/...s-about-kendall-jenner-s-latest-gig-watch-now


----------



## mrsinsyder

Hefty brand couture


----------



## Encore Hermes

I don't know why but that pic my first thought was she would be better suited in a storm drain that Pennywise. her expression is scary


----------



## Sasha2012

Camouflage is meant to help you blend into the background. 

But that's something that may not be second nature for Kris Jenner, 59, who stood out from the crowd at LAX in a brightly coloured version of army fatigues on Saturday.

The Kardashian's matriarch glammed up in the two-piece as she escorted her model daughter Kendall on a flight to London, UK. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...model-daughter-Kendall-tow.html#ixzz3fi44IfMu


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Jeezus Joseph and Mary!


----------



## Lounorada

That outfit... 

It is probably the worst thing the house of Valentino have ever designed/produced. Multicoloured camouflage... SMH.


----------



## poopsie

Coach Lover Too said:


> Jeezus Joseph and Mary!










You know if she would have just worn one piece at a time it wouldn't be so bad----the top with plain black pants I can see. Sans the stupid scarf of course.


----------



## ByeKitty

poopsie said:


> You know if she would have just worn one piece at a time it wouldn't be so bad----the top with plain black pants I can see. Sans the stupid scarf of course.



That gif!!!! 

Klown kamouflage, bin liners... Her fashion choices have been atrocious.


----------



## VickyB

Who pays for all these airline tickets????


----------



## mrsinsyder

poopsie said:


> You know if she would have just worn one piece at a time it wouldn't be so bad----the top with plain black pants I can see. Sans the stupid scarf of course.


Yeah, I think the pattern *could* be fun in like, a little biker jacket with an all black outfit or something. But what she's doing is a crime against nature.


----------



## SouthTampa

Sasha2012 said:


> Camouflage is meant to help you blend into the background.
> 
> But that's something that may not be second nature for Kris Jenner, 59, who stood out from the crowd at LAX in a brightly coloured version of army fatigues on Saturday.
> 
> The Kardashian's matriarch glammed up in the two-piece as she escorted her model daughter Kendall on a flight to London, UK.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...model-daughter-Kendall-tow.html#ixzz3fi44IfMu


Oh no!   I just had a manicure this weekend and my nails match with Kris.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

When Kendall moves, Kris moves....like a damn shadow.

Kris used to have decent personal style but now she's become Kim. As long as it has designer label, she'll wear it  She looks a mess.


----------



## redney

Kanye punked PMK!!


----------



## sr1856

redney said:


> Kanye punked PMK!!


:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## lizmil

Oh dear lord no!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

poopsie said:


> You know if she would have just worn one piece at a time it wouldn't be so bad----the top with plain black pants I can see. Sans the stupid scarf of course.



Maybe she thought since it was camo that we wouldn't be able to see her!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

redney said:


> Kanye punked PMK!!



hahahhahahaha


----------



## pixiejenna

LMAO she is so damn thirsty she'll even resort to rainbow camouflage to steal the attention away from her own dang kids.


----------



## blackkitty4378




----------



## Babydoll Chanel

blackkitty4378 said:


>



Exactly!!


----------



## lizmil

That picture of the two of them together looks like they are saying to each other, can you believe we get away with looking and acting like this and make obscene amounts of money off it?


----------



## Jayne1

lizmil said:


> That picture of the two of them together looks like they are saying to each other, can you believe we get away with looking and acting like this and make obscene amounts of money off it?



Exactly!


----------



## guccimamma

she looks like a camouflage clown


----------



## dangerouscurves

Coach Lover Too said:


> Jeezus Joseph and Mary!




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Florasun

Coach Lover Too said:


> Jeezus Joseph and Mary!





She looks like she was playing paintball - and lost.


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> .




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> .




Twins!


----------



## whimsic

Sassys said:


> .


----------



## Florasun

Sassys said:


> .



LOL! OMG dead!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

That has got to make the segment of *Who wore it better?*


----------



## Sasha2012

You normally find grapes at a vineyard - but this one had at least two gooseberries.

Kris Jenner and boyfriend Corey Gamble went on a romantic Malibu Wine Safari on Friday... and so did her daughters Khloe and Kourtney Kardashian.

There was no sign of Khloe's rumoured beau James Harden after a fortnight of being spotted in each other's company several times.
Scroll down for video 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hian-sister-Khloe-come-too.html#ixzz3fpxk04nc


----------



## Jayne1

^ Forever filming.


----------



## Sasha2012

She is the matriarch of America's most famous family.

But 'momager' Kris Jenner was clearly off-duty when she enjoyed some alone time in London's Chelsea on Monday evening.

The 59 year-old was seen without her famous children as she dined out in the city's affluent district, where she cut a typically glamorous figure at Duke's bar and restaurant. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...els-steps-London-s-Chelsea.html#ixzz3fqRdC6CW


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Much better than the Zoolander look.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

That maniacal look in her eye in the first pic....PMK lurrrves that camera attention.

PS: This post brought to you today by Stating the Bleedin' Obvious.


----------



## batfish

Sasha2012 said:


> You normally find grapes at a vineyard - but this one had at least two gooseberries.
> 
> 
> 
> Kris Jenner and boyfriend Corey Gamble went on a romantic Malibu Wine Safari on Friday... and so did her daughters Khloe and Kourtney Kardashian.
> 
> 
> 
> There was no sign of Khloe's rumoured beau James Harden after a fortnight of being spotted in each other's company several times.
> 
> Scroll down for video
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hian-sister-Khloe-come-too.html#ixzz3fpxk04nc




Another day, another hideous camouflage outfit for PMK.


----------



## lizmil

Coach Lover Too said:


> That has got to make the segment of *Who wore it better?*



I was JUST going to say the same thing. Stiller wins!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Wine safari Malibu?  they are really scraping the bottom of the barrel for ideas for the show. 
How many 'seasons' do they film in a year anyway?


----------



## Jayne1

Encore Hermes said:


> Wine safari Malibu?  they are really scraping the bottom of the barrel for ideas for the show.
> How many 'seasons' do they film in a year anyway?



They seem to film most of the year and I have a theory about that&#8230;

Their show doesn't have long scenes. It's not like the NY housewives, who can carry on a conversation.  Even some of those Rich Kids of BHs can carry on a conversation that lasts a full minute. So the scenes also last a few minutes.

The Ks scenes are edited so precisely, with loud background mood music and reaction shots, because the editors are only able to get perhaps 2 sentences for a full segment.

Then, it's on to another choppy montage, upbeat music and another 20 second scene, with reaction shots and not much else.

In other words, the Ks don't give the editors much to work with and so, they need months and months of filming to have something to use.


----------



## lizmil

^ Makes, sense, I've never watched the show, think I saw about 10 minutes once. You are right that they can't seem to string two sentences together, so it does make sense that they need a lot of footage.

I saw a blog, website...whatever... that I think someone here listed. At that site, someone keeps track of all the episodes, continuity etc. They found a lot of mistakes.


----------



## ByeKitty

Corey strikes me as the type to moisturize really well. He always looks...moist. He'll never be ashy like Kanye.


----------



## tweegy

ByeKitty said:


> Corey strikes me as the type to moisturize really well. He always looks...moist. He'll never be ashy like Kanye.




Or Reggie [emoji445]meeeemmmmooorrriiieeesss[emoji445]


----------



## ByeKitty

tweegy said:


> Or Reggie [emoji445]meeeemmmmooorrriiieeesss[emoji445]



Memoriiesssss :cry:

And maybe Ray J? He strikes me as the type to use a lot of lube, but I'm not sure if that cures ashiness!


----------



## knasarae

ByeKitty said:


> Corey strikes me as the type to moisturize really well. He always looks...moist. He'll never be ashy like Kanye.



I don't know why this made me laugh so hard!!!!


----------



## Jikena

lizmil said:


> ^ Makes, sense, I've never watched the show, think I saw about 10 minutes once. You are right that they can't seem to string two sentences together, so it does make sense that they need a lot of footage.
> 
> I saw a blog, website...whatever... that I think someone here listed. At that site, someone keeps track of all the episodes, continuity etc. They found a lot of mistakes.



It was me who posted the blog eheh!


----------



## pittcat

Her bodyguard in the last pic looks like he came straight from sons of anarchy!


----------



## poopsie

Sassys said:


> .






B!tch stole my look!


How did PMK miss out on those shoes?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

pittcat said:


> Her bodyguard in the last pic looks like he came straight from sons of anarchy!



He does!  I still think Caitlyn's bodyguard is hotter though.


----------



## pittcat

Coach Lover Too said:


> He does!  I still think Caitlyn's bodyguard is hotter though.




Haha I'll give you that one,  but have you seen Jennifer Lawrence's bodyguard?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

pittcat said:


> Haha I'll give you that one,  but have you seen Jennifer Lawrence's bodyguard?



I hadn't but you made me look! He's pretty easy on the eyes too.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's been enjoying a whirlwind visit to London with her mother Kris Jenner in tow.

But the fun was over for Kendall Jenner as she jetted out of Heathrow airport in the capital bright and early on Tuesday morning.

The 19-year-old model looked stylish as ever in a simple outfit comprising black leggings, a white T-shirt and a smart coat.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-leaves-London-Kris-Jenner.html#ixzz3fvoQYLn8


----------



## Jayne1

Will these shoes be popular if they make your feet look like huge flippers?


----------



## poopsie

Are they trying to make this The Year of the Coat?



With all due apologies to Al Stewart


----------



## Jikena

Why is the whole family wearing those shoes lately ? They look horrible.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

What the h*ll is it with this family and their lab coats?!!?!?


----------



## redney

Coach Lover Too said:


> What the h*ll is it with this family and their *lab coats?!!?!*?



right?!


----------



## charmesh

Remember when Kris used to follow Kim around. This woman has to make sure the main publicity generator in the family stays brainwashed. She's like a cult leader making sure a cult member doesn't say the wrong thing to the press


----------



## chowlover2

Coach Lover Too said:


> What the h*ll is it with this family and their lab coats?!!?!?




Edict from Kanye!


----------



## ChanelMommy

Ugh Kris's hair, style everything.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

charmesh said:


> Remember when Kris used to follow Kim around. This woman has to make sure the main publicity generator in the family stays brainwashed. She's like a cult leader making sure a cult member doesn't say the wrong thing to the press




She's the handler. Every time Kendall opens her mouth she makes a fool of herself. It's probably a good thing if Kris follows her around and tells her what to say LOL


----------



## Encore Hermes

I saw this on LSA  
Corey, Kris' boyfriend out in BH 14th
Crème de la Crème.


----------



## Jayne1

Encore Hermes said:


> I saw this on LSA
> Corey, Kris' boyfriend out in BH 14th
> Crème de la Crème.


----------



## tweegy

Jayne1 said:


> Will these shoes be popular if they make your feet look like huge flippers?



I want Kris's bags......I want them now....


----------



## labelwhore04

Who is she really trying to fool with this gay boyfriend nonsense? There can't be anyone who actually believes this Corey guy is straight.


----------



## DC-Cutie

next to a flavor of the week sign...  lordt the jokes just write themselves - LOL




Encore Hermes said:


> I saw this on LSA
> Corey, Kris' boyfriend out in BH 14th
> Crème de la Crème.


----------



## Sassys

labelwhore04 said:


> Who is she really trying to fool with this gay boyfriend nonsense? There can't be anyone who actually believes this Corey guy is straight.


 
Well, I guess Kris figured, if Kim can have a gay husband, she can have a gay boyfriend. You know Kris likes to copy Kim.


----------



## pittcat

Encore Hermes said:


> I saw this on LSA
> Corey, Kris' boyfriend out in BH 14th
> Crème de la Crème.
> farm4.staticflickr.com/3814/19149738414_3fd701d446_h.jpg




Didn't even recognize him with the gray coming through!


----------



## Sasha2012

The Jenner family united over transgender patriarch Caitlyn's ESPYs speech on Wednesday night - and speaking for the first time since, former wife Kris has finally praised her ex's bravery.

Naturally, the momager ensured that she stole the limelight as she attended the Amazon Prime Summer Soiree, held at the fancy Sunset Towers in West Hollywood, California, before breaking her silence about the speech that everyone's talking about.

Keeping Up With The Kardasians' Kris said: I think it was amazing and very brave. I think she looked beautiful. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lyn-s-bravery-ESPYs-speech.html#ixzz3gBBCRuOx


----------



## Jayne1

Sasha2012 said:


> Keeping Up With The Kardasians' Kris said: I think it was amazing and very brave. I think she looked beautiful.



I wish people would stop using the word "amazing' and try to find a word that is more descriptive.  It was amazing.  What does that even mean.


----------



## lizmil

^ Amazing... yes, everything Kardashian/Jenner is "amazing". With you Jayne1 on that!


----------



## Midge S

I actually don't hate the black outfit.


----------



## Encore Hermes

What's this? Extra boob?


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> What's this? Extra boob?


 
One baby ab?


----------



## Jayne1

Is she miced for filming?  Do the Ks do anything that isn't filmed?


----------



## AEGIS

DC-Cutie said:


> next to a flavor of the week sign...  lordt the jokes just write themselves - LOL



i saw that too


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jayne1 said:


> I wish people would stop using the word "amazing' and try to find a word that is more descriptive.  It was amazing.  What does that even mean.


 
Katie Holmes and Beyoncé use that word as if it's the only adjective available


----------



## blackkitty4378

I had a dream about PMK. I was with her and she was literally addicted to cocaine to the point where she was using it at multiple times throughout the day. She was snorting lines and I asked her "Isn't it hard to maintain that addiction?" and she said "Yeah," and just seemed really hopeless. It was actually a really sad dream and I felt bad for her.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Katie Holmes and Beyoncé use that word as if it's the only adjective available



Beyoncé also loves to use surreal. Drives me nuts!!!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

lounorada said:


> one baby ab?



:d


----------



## guccimamma

Sassys said:


> Well, I guess Kris figured, if Kim can have a gay husband, she can have a gay boyfriend. You know Kris likes to copy Kim.



ah, but Kris was married to Caitlyn for all that time...

now if Kanye decided to flip the switch, that would be a very interesting reality show


----------



## ByeKitty

blackkitty4378 said:


> I had a dream about PMK. I was with her and she was literally addicted to cocaine to the point where she was using it at multiple times throughout the day. She was snorting lines and I asked her "Isn't it hard to maintain that addiction?" and she said "Yeah," and just seemed really hopeless. It was actually a really sad dream and I felt bad for her.



Ah yes, she was into that at least in the 80s right? I wouldn't be surprised if she still used cocaine, at least once in a while. There have also been stories out there about her being a heavy drinker... I don't think this family is as sober as they like to come across. Her daughters also look dazed in a prescription pills kind of way a lot of the time, especially Kim.


----------



## Sasha2012

No lines, baggage claim or the always tedious TSA security clearance for this couple.

Instead of traveling like most of the world, Kris Jenner and her boyfriend Corey Gamble were spotted on Saturday as they boarded a private jet alongside Kris's daughter Kim Kardashian.

The couple - who are 25 years apart in age - were dropped off at Burbank airport in a black Cadillac Escalade before they ascended the stairs to the lavish aircraft.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...orey-Gamble-Kim-Kardashian.html#ixzz3gInrdDTk


----------



## blackkitty4378

ByeKitty said:


> Ah yes, she was into that at least in the 80s right? I wouldn't be surprised if she still used cocaine, at least once in a while. There have also been stories out there about her being a heavy drinker... I don't think this family is as sober as they like to come across. Her daughters also look dazed in a prescription pills kind of way a lot of the time, especially Kim.



Agree entirely.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Cute Mansur Gavriel tote Corey. Dolly (pink) interior? 




Zimbio


----------



## Bentley1

Back to purse maid status for old Korey. Lmao. I mean the bish isn't even holding anything, she can't hold onto her own dang bag? [emoji28]


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Bentley1 said:


> Back to purse maid status for old Korey. Lmao. I mean the bish isn't even holding anything, she can't hold onto her own dang bag? [emoji28]



I know, right? I feel almost second-hand humiiliation for the guy.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Encore Hermes said:


> Cute Mansur Gavriel tote Corey. Dolly (pink) interior?
> View attachment 3069356
> 
> View attachment 3069357
> 
> Zimbio




Nah freebie from Fendi. That's the gray Fendi monster tote with Karlito attached.


----------



## Bentley1

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I know, right? I feel almost second-hand humiiliation for the guy.




It's ridiculous. He's lower on the totem
Pole than a PA.


----------



## Encore Hermes

ThisVNchick said:


> Nah freebie from Fendi. That's the gray Fendi monster tote with Karlito attached.



This bag? With the monster face on the other side  poor Korey


----------



## DC-Cutie

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I know, right? I feel almost second-hand humiiliation for the guy.



I don't because at this point getting involved with a Kardashian means your balls and manhood will be snatched away - IMMEDIATELY


----------



## dangerouscurves

Bentley1 said:


> Back to purse maid status for old Korey. Lmao. I mean the bish isn't even holding anything, she can't hold onto her own dang bag? [emoji28]







FreeSpirit71 said:


> I know, right? I feel almost second-hand humiiliation for the guy.







Bentley1 said:


> It's ridiculous. He's lower on the totem
> Pole than a PA.




I've seen some couples in the street with the guy carrying the bag for the girl. I'm all for men-should-carry-things-for-women but not my handbag! Not my feminine-looking handbag! It's one thing to ask your guy to carry your bag for a second so you can tie your shoes or something like that, but to actually tell him to carry your bag all day!!! That's just disrespectful and I feel sorry for the guy for being a doormat.


----------



## guccimamma

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't because at this point getting involved with a Kardashian means your balls and manhood will be snatched away - IMMEDIATELY



or surgically removed....


----------



## Hobbsy

guccimamma said:


> or surgically removed....



Willingly......&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## sdkitty

That dress is too young for her IMO.....looks like something for a young girl.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

sdkitty said:


> That dress is too young for her IMO.....looks like something for a young girl.



It looks like a night gown! Gawd, when they need to wear a robe they don't!


----------



## Hobbsy

Encore Hermes said:


> Cute Mansur Gavriel tote Corey. Dolly (pink) interior?
> View attachment 3069356
> 
> View attachment 3069357
> 
> Zimbio



I wonder how much he gets paid ?


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

Not sure if this was mentioned in another K thread, but there's a KUWTK marathon on from season 2 and literally not one of them have the same face. Kylie and Kendall I get, but the others look like totally different people. Crazy!


----------



## Jayne1

MrsTeacherMrCop said:


> Not sure if this was mentioned in another K thread, but there's a KUWTK marathon on from season 2 and literally not one of them have the same face. Kylie and Kendall I get, but the others look like totally different people. Crazy!



I know! Khloe, who many think is the most down to earth had a completely different face!  Kourt's nose was big and teeth were smaller. Kris' face was kinda broken looking.


----------



## tweegy

MrsTeacherMrCop said:


> Not sure if this was mentioned in another K thread, but there's a KUWTK marathon on from season 2 and literally not one of them have the same face. Kylie and Kendall I get, but the others look like totally different people. Crazy!




Yeh, I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Jayne1

I'll put this here because I think she did Kris the best.  She got the self satisfied smirk just right.


----------



## poopsie

Kris was spot on!


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Jinky's Cafe in Sherman Oaks, California. (July 21)


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Kris, if you're reading this, you look so much better with your bangs down and to the side instead of back like Elvis! Trust me!


----------



## Jikena

Coach Lover Too said:


> Kris, if you're reading this, you look so much better with your bangs down and to the side instead of back like Elvis! Trust me!




Yes. I think everyone agrees on this. That hairstyle really looks bad on her. Why aren't her children telling her ?


----------



## ByeKitty

Jikena said:


> Yes. I think everyone agrees on this. That hairstyle really looks bad on her. Why aren't her children telling her ?



IDK, maybe it's more "modern"? I remember a few years ago many people had bangs hanging over their foreheads, and now all those people are combing it back. Look at Justin Bieber for instance!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Yesterday the user 'TheFatJewish" on IG posted a photo of Kris saying "When i saw Kim's sex tape I wanted to kill her"..."But as her manager..."

and SO many young and old girls posted "Goals" "This is how I want to be when I'm a mom" "She's the best mom" etc..etc...

Our world is screwed.


----------



## shoegal

I love the fat Jewish! But that makes me sad


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

The Pantages Theatre in Hollywood, California to watch 'The Phantom of the Opera' on July 26, 2015.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Well at least little Mason looks comfortable. I love that kid.


----------



## Lounorada

PMK looks like Edward Scissorhands with that outfit and hair.


----------



## Wildflower22

Kris' collar reminds me of one of those Elizabethan collars, and not in a good way.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

They must play a game called *Let's see how tacky we can look today.*


----------



## Freckles1

Lounorada said:


> PMK looks like Edward Scissorhands with that outfit and hair.







Wildflower22 said:


> Kris' collar reminds me of one of those Elizabethan collars, and not in a good way.




Wtf is wrong with that broad?


----------



## Sassys

I am burning up from heat just looking at them.


----------



## VickyB

Well, all but Kendull inherited kris unfortunate behind, thighs and legs.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Sassys said:


> I am burning up from heat just looking at them.


  Me too! It's 100+ degrees where I am and seeing their pics causes me to hot flash!
They need to get their thyroids checked if they're that chilly.


----------



## Tivo

They are some miserable people.


----------



## cesca

​


Coach Lover Too said:


> They must play a game called *Let's see how tacky we can look today.*



LOL 

your comment just made my night


----------



## Bentley1

VickyB said:


> Well, all but Kendull inherited kris unfortunate behind, thighs and legs.



Yeah, I'm not trying to body shame or anything, but these photos (and the ones in the other K threads from this event) really highlight how thick, short & wide they are (except Kendull).  These are obviously the un-shopped photos, b/c dang.


----------



## blackkitty4378

Nothing unfortunate about it at all IMO.  I personally prefer the pear shape over the apple shape (chest and stomach heavy)


----------



## Crystalina

Why does Kris insist on everything black and white all the time?!?!? Wear some real color!!!!!


----------



## Crystalina

And Kim looks like she's wearing a flesh-colored condom!


----------



## V0N1B2

I love how they're always getting papped next to dumpsters.
Ironic, isn't it?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

V0N1B2 said:


> I love how they're always getting papped next to dumpsters.
> Ironic, isn't it?


 Instead of Keeping up with the Kardashians it could be called Taking Out the Trash!


----------



## ByeKitty

Grandma MJ is usually the best dressed out of the bunch.


----------



## Docjeun

I'm not really interested in anything celebrity and mostly checked out the jewelery forums so I usually just visit here every so often to get a good laugh and today you are giving it to me!  Thanks I need it!

The dumpster comment got me!:lolots: (i've always wanted to use that smiley)


----------



## Docjeun

My husband calls them "The Kartrashians" which Is very suitable I think.


----------



## tweegy

Sasha2012 said:


> Zimbio
> 
> 
> 
> The Pantages Theatre in Hollywood, California to watch 'The Phantom of the Opera' on July 26, 2015.




They're walking like they're in a action movie and there's an massive explosion behind them...

'Bad Kardashians don't look at explosions'


----------



## guccimamma

Crystalina said:


> Why does Kris insist on everything black and white all the time?!?!? Wear some real color!!!!!



she's a vampire.


----------



## Bentley1

tweegy said:


> They're walking like they're in a action movie and there's an massive explosion behind them...
> 
> 'Bad Kardashians don't look at explosions'




[emoji28]lol, dead on. 

And Corey's strut is just on another level. It's like he's thinking about every step, "toe, heel, toe, heel, shoulders back, lips puckered, look forward, back straight." He looks ridiculous.


----------



## V0N1B2

Bentley1 said:


> [emoji28]lol, dead on.
> 
> And Corey's strut is just on another level. It's like he's thinking about every step, "toe, heel, toe, heel, shoulders back, lips puckered, look forward, back straight." He looks ridiculous.


Don't you mean Korey? 
He's one of them now. :devil:


----------



## Bentley1

V0N1B2 said:


> Don't you mean Korey?
> 
> He's one of them now. :devil:




Hah, what was I thinking? Yes, Korey!!! [emoji1][emoji106]


----------



## blackkitty4378

Bentley1 said:


> [emoji28]lol, dead on.
> 
> And Corey's strut is just on another level. *It's like he's thinking about every step, "toe, heel, toe, heel, shoulders back, lips puckered, look forward, back straight."* He looks ridiculous.


----------



## Docjeun

I wonder why Kris isn't smiling so much anymore...:giggles:


----------



## Encore Hermes

Bentley1 said:


> [emoji28]lol, dead on.
> 
> And Corey's strut is just on another level. It's like he's thinking about every step, "toe, heel, toe, heel, KICK, shoulders back, lips puckered, look forward, back straight." He looks ridiculous.



Fixed it for you doll........


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> Fixed it for you doll........
> saltlakemagazine.com/site_media/uploads/2010/08/Rockettes-011.v51.jpg


----------



## morgan20

tweegy said:


> They're walking like they're in a action movie and there's an massive explosion behind them...
> 
> 'Bad Kardashians don't look at explosions'




Faint


----------



## Bentley1

Encore Hermes said:


> Fixed it for you doll........
> 
> saltlakemagazine.com/site_media/uploads/2010/08/Rockettes-011.v51.jpg




LOLL [emoji23]thanks! I forgot the most crucial step[emoji28]


----------



## VickyB

Encore Hermes said:


> Fixed it for you doll........
> saltlakemagazine.com/site_media/uploads/2010/08/Rockettes-011.v51.jpg


----------



## charmesh

Bentley1 said:


> [emoji28]lol, dead on.
> 
> And Corey's strut is just on another level. It's like he's thinking about every step, "toe, heel, toe, heel, shoulders back, lips puckered, look forward, back straight." He looks ridiculous.



Like I said in Kim's thread, a strong hint of SWISH.


----------



## michie

^More like a gallon of Stevia shoved up his @$$


----------



## charmesh

michie said:


> ^more like a gallon of stevia shoved up his @$$



&#128557;&#128557;&#128557;


----------



## Bentley1

charmesh said:


> Like I said in Kim's thread, a strong hint of SWISH.







michie said:


> ^More like a gallon of Stevia shoved up his @$$




[emoji23][emoji106]No words


----------



## lp640

She thinks she's too fabulous to hold her own bags now...

LA 07/28


----------



## VickyB

2 bags??? Really. A baby B and a Chanel???? Beyond.


----------



## charmesh

VickyB said:


> 2 bags??? Really. A baby B and a Chanel???? Beyond.


I carry and love tiny bags, but if you need to carry two small bags why not size up to a medium or larger bag. If you have to carry two bags they clearly aren't big enough.

And I would never ask an employee to carry my handbag when my hands are free. But I carry very little, so handbags are mainly decorative. That said, I remember how everyone was outraged when I said I make the men in my life carry my card case and keys so that I don't have to carry a purse at all. So in the end, I'm barely better than Kris I guess.


----------



## Sassys

charmesh said:


> I carry and love tiny bags, but if you need to carry two small bags why not size up to a medium or larger bag. If you have to carry two bags they clearly aren't big enough.
> 
> And I would never ask an employee to carry my handbag when my hands are free. But I carry very little, so handbags are mainly decorative. That said,* I remember how everyone was outraged when I said I make the men in my life carry my card case and keys so that I don't have to carry a purse at all.* So in the end, I'm barely better than Kris I guess.


  You were wrong for that


----------



## terebina786

charmesh said:


> I carry and love tiny bags, but if you need to carry two small bags why not size up to a medium or larger bag. If you have to carry two bags they clearly aren't big enough.
> 
> And I would never ask an employee to carry my handbag when my hands are free. But I carry very little, so handbags are mainly decorative. That said,* I remember how everyone was outraged when I said I make the men in my life carry my card case and keys so that I don't have to carry a purse at all*. So in the end, I'm barely better than Kris I guess.



Outraged? Really? I don't even make my bf carry my stuff, he voluntarily holds onto it so I don't have to carry a bag but I like carrying my bags.


----------



## Sassys

terebina786 said:


> Outraged? Really? I don't even make my bf carry my stuff, he voluntarily holds onto it so I don't have to carry a bag but I like carrying my bags.


 
Big difference between someone volunteering to carry stuff and expecting someone to do it.


----------



## dangerouscurves

I'd never let my SO carry my bag. I don't trust men when it comes to my bags. They're my babies!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

dangerouscurves said:


> I'd never let my SO carry my bag. I don't trust men when it comes to my bags. They're my babies!



Me too! I'm pretty possessive when it comes to my bags.


----------



## ByeKitty

Do you carry designer bags? I would be super cautious... Now I just carry quality leather bags, but no big label - I travel a lot and I don't want to have to worry about damaging my bag! I don't let men carry my stuff unless it's a lot, and heavy. A regular purse I can handle just fine... I have arms too, you know!


----------



## charmesh

ByeKitty said:


> Do you carry designer bags? I would be super cautious... Now I just carry quality leather bags, but no big label - I travel a lot and I don't want to have to worry about damaging my bag! I don't let men carry my stuff unless it's a lot, and heavy. A regular purse I can handle just fine... I have arms too, you know!


Yes, I carry designer bags. But they don't carry my bags, they carry the stuff I would carry inside the bag. Card case, keys, maybe a lipstick. They usually have pockets.

I would tell them that everyone thinks it's odd that I use them as pack mules, but I don't want them getting pesky ideas about freedom and liberation.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Coach Lover Too said:


> Me too! I'm pretty possessive when it comes to my bags.




[emoji4]


----------



## dangerouscurves

ByeKitty said:


> Do you carry designer bags? I would be super cautious... Now I just carry quality leather bags, but no big label - I travel a lot and I don't want to have to worry about damaging my bag! I don't let men carry my stuff unless it's a lot, and heavy. A regular purse I can handle just fine... I have arms too, you know!




I do too. That's why my man keeps his hands off my bags [emoji18]


----------



## bisousx

charmesh said:


> Yes, I carry designer bags. But they don't carry my bags, they carry the stuff I would carry inside the bag. Card case, keys, maybe a lipstick. They usually have pockets.
> 
> I would tell them that everyone thinks it's odd that I use them as pack mules, but I don't want them getting pesky ideas about freedom and liberation.



Lol!!


----------



## Bentley1

charmesh said:


> Yes, I carry designer bags. But they don't carry my bags, they carry the stuff I would carry inside the bag. Card case, keys, maybe a lipstick. They usually have pockets.
> 
> I would tell them that everyone thinks it's odd that I use them as pack mules, but I don't want them getting pesky ideas about freedom and liberation.




That's too funny! Do you have them carry these items when you don't feel like carrying a bag or is this routine? 

I also have my husband carry some of my smaller items in his pocket(s) when we're out somewhere that I don't care to bring a bag. I never have him carry my bag. He carries everything else for me, but why on earth would any woman have her man carry her purse? Lmao so bizarre.


----------



## Jikena

Haha this conversation. It's the opposite for me. I wouldn't let my boyfriend carry my bag, except if he asks to if it's heavy for some reason. But sometimes he asks me to put his stuff in my bag because he doesn't space in his pockets.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

charmesh said:


> And I would never ask an employee to carry my handbag when my hands are free. But I carry very little, so handbags are mainly decorative. That said, I remember how everyone was outraged when I said I make the men in my life carry my card case and keys so that I don't have to carry a purse at all. So in the end, I'm barely better than Kris I guess.



I remember that and found it so odd as well, lol. 



Sassys said:


> Big difference between someone volunteering to carry stuff and expecting someone to do it.



+1



Bentley1 said:


> I also have my husband carry some of my smaller items in his pocket(s) when we're out somewhere that I don't care to bring a bag. I never have him carry my bag. He carries everything else for me, but why on earth would any woman have her man carry her purse? Lmao so bizarre.



Agreed! 



Jikena said:


> Haha this conversation. It's the opposite for me. I wouldn't let my boyfriend carry my bag, except if he asks to if it's heavy for some reason. But sometimes he asks me to put his stuff in my bag because he doesn't space in his pockets.



Ditto.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Jikena said:


> Haha this conversation. It's the opposite for me. I wouldn't let my boyfriend carry my bag, except if he asks to if it's heavy for some reason. But sometimes he asks me to put his stuff in my bag because he doesn't space in his pockets.




+ 1. Haha. "Can I put this in your bag? I don't use one." I tell him to guard the bag if I have to leave the car for a moment to pick up food or buy ice cream.


----------



## knasarae

Jikena said:


> Haha this conversation. It's the opposite for me. I wouldn't let my boyfriend carry my bag, except if he asks to if it's heavy for some reason. But sometimes he asks me to put his stuff in my bag because he doesn't space in his pockets.



Lol this is me!  My intended maybe _holds_ my bag for a few minutes to assist me with something but that's as far as it goes.  But gosh, he is always putting his keys and stuff in my bag.  His keychain has like 50 keys on it ugh.


----------



## Deco

charmesh said:


> I carry and love tiny bags, but if you need to carry two small bags why not size up to a medium or larger bag. If you have to carry two bags they clearly aren't big enough.
> 
> And I would never ask an employee to carry my handbag when my hands are free. But I carry very little, so handbags are mainly decorative. *That said, I remember how everyone was outraged when I said I make the men in my life carry my card case and keys so that I don't have to carry a purse at all.* So in the end, I'm barely better than Kris I guess.


 I make my boyfriend carry his own card case and keys to my house so I don't have to carry anything


----------



## Deco

knasarae said:


> Lol this is me!  My intended maybe _holds_ my bag for a few minutes to assist me with something but that's as far as it goes.  But gosh, he is always putting his keys and stuff in my bag.  His keychain has like 50 keys on it ugh.


 same here.  If I'm carrying a roomy bag, I end up having to haul their keys, iphone and wallet.  If I ever asked my ex to hold my bag for a second while I did something, he'd hold it far away from him, like it was a dirty diaper, and throw it back at me quickly, like it was a live grenade.  My current boyfriend will carry my bag for as long as I ask him, without acting like he's in mortal danger of growing a vagina.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Decophile said:


> same here.  If I'm carrying a roomy bag, I end up having to haul their keys, iphone and wallet.  If I ever asked my ex to hold my bag for a second while I did something, he'd hold it far away from him, like it was a dirty diaper, and throw it back at me quickly, like it was a live grenade.  My current boyfriend will carry my bag for as long as I ask him, without acting like he's in mortal danger of growing a vagina.




That's why he's an ex [emoji6]


----------



## Coach Lover Too

That cracked me up!


----------



## sally.m

I will often give my hubs my phone, lipstick, car keys if if dont want to carry a purse. i thought it was a normal thing to do!


----------



## dangerouscurves

sally.m said:


> I will often give my hubs my phone, lipstick, car keys if if dont want to carry a purse. i thought it was a normal thing to do!




That's pretty much normal, what's not normal is when women give the partners their bags to carry. My man would carry my bag for a few minutes when I need my hands free but telling him to carry my bag the whole time is almost like an insult and I would not let anyone carry my designer bag. I don't trust them to carry it the way I do. 
I asked an ex to carry mine once and he told me to just put it in the floor. Needless to say it was sayonara.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kris Jenner has found her latest fashion fix.

The stylish reality TV matriarch, 59, appears to have indulged in a shopping spree, snapping up two Hermes 'Baby Birkin' handbags. The highly-sought after handbags typically retail from $8000 each.

The excited momager showed off her new luxury finds to Instagram on Saturday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-bags-cost-cool-8000-EACH.html#ixzz3hbw1Cklm


----------



## FreeSpirit71

No wonder Jane Birkin is done with having a bag named after her.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Spending money like it's going out of style.


----------



## Encore Hermes

I wonder what her discount was for advertising the reseller on social media.


----------



## ByeKitty

I don't see the point in having a Birkin in every color and every size... If I owned one I would wear the hell out of it. But this is PMK, who lets Korey carry multiple small ones at the same time. "Today we're going to take this pastel one, AND the black one!"


----------



## chowlover2

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Spending money like it's going out of style.




Conspicuous consumption, thy name is Kardashians/ Jenner!


----------



## poopsie

How does the song go? That don't impress me much


----------



## dangerouscurves

Her face looks more and more evil. I don't know whether because of all the procedures or she's an evil her self.


----------



## Docjeun

Hasn't she been 59 forever AND why are these bags SO ridiculously expensive?


----------



## Jayne1

Encore Hermes said:


> I wonder what her discount was for advertising the reseller on social media.



Good point.



chowlover2 said:


> Conspicuous consumption, thy name is Kardashians/ Jenner!



Agree.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Trulyadiva said:


> Hasn't she been 59 forever AND why are these bags SO ridiculously expensive?




There's no way she's 59.


----------



## Lounorada

Trulyadiva said:


> *Hasn't she been 59 forever* AND why are these bags SO ridiculously expensive?




Yeah, I swear she's been 59 for the last two years...


----------



## guccimamma

i've never had the nerve to go into hermes


----------



## cheermom09

guccimamma said:


> i've never had the nerve to go into hermes




My daughter and I went in one when we were in Manhattan. Beautiful things, but... not really my style, even if it was in my budget!


----------



## Hobbsy

Vlad said:


> I mean shoot, her head is almost as wide as her waist.



Maybe one is a gift for her ex husband?  Errrr....ex wife?!! &#128533;


----------



## hobogirl77

Coach Lover Too said:


> Instead of Keeping up with the Kardashians it could be called Taking Out the Trash!


I don't know if u heard,but people say the kartrashians


----------



## gail13

I am so tired of her black and white life-clothing, decor, accessories it's so boring.


----------



## Bentley1

Lounorada said:


> Yeah, I swear she's been 59 for the last two years...




I've been seeing  59 for what feels like years now.


----------



## ByeKitty

Nah, PMK was always one year younger than my mom... And she's now 60 so nobody decided to skip birthdays for a year!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

hobogirl77 said:


> I don't know if u heard,but people say the kartrashians



I have heard that. It's perfect!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

ByeKitty said:


> Nah, PMK was always one year younger than my mom... And she's now 60 so nobody decided to skip birthdays for a year!



Me and your mom are the same age!


----------



## redney

PMK must be at the "dentist." She's been outta sight for a while it seems.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Kris's face is a sure sign karma may be slow but it's unavoidable


----------



## DC-Cutie

Trulyadiva said:


> Hasn't she been 59 forever AND why are these bags SO ridiculously expensive?



Handmade, exotic and exceptional leathers, people also used to pay for the exclusivity (now, they aren't that exclusive, IMO)


----------



## Thingofbeauty

DC-Cutie said:


> Handmade, exotic and exceptional leathers, people also used to pay for the exclusivity (now, they aren't that exclusive, IMO)


I doubt Hermes is happy about them voluntarily shilling their wares online. Their angle is exclusivity. The Lardasshians have done nothing but tarnished their brand


----------



## Freckles1

Thingofbeauty said:


> I doubt Hermes is happy about them voluntarily shilling their wares online. Their angle is exclusivity. The Lardasshians have done nothing but tarnished their brand




You nailed it!


----------



## guccimamma

cheermom09 said:


> My daughter and I went in one when we were in Manhattan. Beautiful things, but... not really my style, even if it was in my budget!



I've bought a couple scarves for my mom online, but have never stepped in the store.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Good gawd, this shirt really exists!


----------



## labelwhore04

Coach Lover Too said:


> Good gawd, this shirt really exists!



Poor Rob, the forgotten child..


----------



## Thingofbeauty

labelwhore04 said:


> Poor Rob, the forgotten child..


Oh cr@p!

That's awful!


----------



## SouthTampa

guccimamma said:


> I've bought a couple scarves for my mom online, but have never stepped in the store.


You should go!   They have truly beautiful things   You just have to remind yourself not to get too carried away!    I just love their scarves.   I remember watching a movie years ago and there was a character (French woman of course) who had so many Hermes scarves that she hired a young lady to catalogue them all.   I thought how cool would that be.   Since I have a total of three, no assistant required


----------



## pixiejenna

dangerouscurves said:


> There's no way she's 59.



She's "59" like some women are "29" lmao.



guccimamma said:


> i've never had the nerve to go into hermes



We had one open near me and I went there a week or two after they opened it was overwhelming I didn't buy anything but everyone was very nice too me and I was dressed pretty casual. I went into one in Vegas and they SA's were pretty snotty I wanted to buy a couple bracelets but couldn't because I didn't want such lousy people earn commission on it.


----------



## V0N1B2

guccimamma said:


> i've never had the nerve to go into hermes


It's a store, just like any other store that sells $hit you don't really need. Angels don't fly down from the heavens when you walk through the doors. You pick out your scarf, hand over your choice of payment and walk out the door. Bam!  No different really than buying tampons at Walgreens, you know?
Your $425 is worth the exact same as my $425 or anyone else's $425 - including PMK, Victoria Beckham, or some famous-in-their-own-mind Instagram "celebrity".

Back to PMK: Am I the only one who finds it rather humourous that she has to buy her Birkins from a reseller? And in, where? Aspen?


----------



## tweegy

Coach Lover Too said:


> Good gawd, this shirt really exists!



Aww... There yah go socks...poor fella...


----------



## pukasonqo

maybe we should call him "krobs"
they either decided that only names with "k" were making into the tee or is the pimping list of PMK, all the sisters are on it! ( yeezy made it to the sis list!)


----------



## ByeKitty

The t-shirt konfuses me... If Kanye made the list, then why not...y'know, Tyga? Or should we say Kyga? And Kick Jonas? And why is Kris at the top? Is that because she's the supreme leader? And why is Kourtney in the middle? So many kuestions.


----------



## Freckles1

ByeKitty said:


> The t-shirt konfuses me... If Kanye made the list, then why not...y'know, Tyga? Or should we say Kyga? And Kick Jonas? And why is Kris at the top? Is that because she's the supreme leader? And why is Kourtney in the middle? So many kuestions.




[emoji57]


----------



## ByeKitty

Freckles1 said:


> [emoji57]


----------



## pukasonqo

ByeKitty said:


> The t-shirt konfuses me... If Kanye made the list, then why not...y'know, Tyga? Or should we say Kyga? And Kick Jonas? And why is Kris at the top? Is that because she's the supreme leader? And why is Kourtney in the middle? So many kuestions.




and skott
they also forgot kaitlyn and korey (PMK's eskort)


----------



## ByeKitty

pukasonqo said:


> and skott
> they also forgot kaitlyn and korey (PMK's eskort)



That's just like ridic.


----------



## pukasonqo

ByeKitty said:


> That's just like ridic.




you mean just like ridik?


----------



## berrydiva

V0N1B2 said:


> It's a store, just like any other store that sells $hit you don't really need. Angels don't fly down from the heavens when you walk through the doors. You pick out your scarf, hand over your choice of payment and walk out the door. Bam!  No different really than buying tampons at Walgreens, you know?
> Your $425 is worth the exact same as my $425 or anyone else's $425 - including PMK, Victoria Beckham, or some famous-in-their-own-mind Instagram "celebrity".
> 
> Back to PMK: Am I the only one who finds it rather humourous that she has to buy her Birkins from a reseller? And in, where? Aspen?


Are you sure? Last time I was in Hermes there was a little magical red dude sitting right on my shoulder commanding people to show me things...he seems to open the door for me at all these type stores.


----------



## labelwhore04

tweegy said:


> Aww... There yah go socks...poor fella...


----------



## ByeKitty

pukasonqo said:


> you mean just like ridik?



Like, ya!!! Just like.. literally!


----------



## Sasha2012

Shes the head matriarch of Hollywoods most famed family, but that didn't stop her from taking fashion advice from her style icon daughter.

Kris Jenner, 59, was spotted exiting Totois restaurant in Los Angeles on Thursday wearing a bright curve-hugging number with racy black tie-up stilettos.

This comes after 34-year-old Kim Kardashian told her to move on from her pilgrim addams family outfits to chic tight dresses.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-dress-Kim-told-wear-tight-chic-dresses.html


----------



## katiel00




----------



## michie

Well...she definitely looks 59 here (JMO)...


----------



## starsandbucks

I actually really like the dress. Maybe not necessarily on Kris, though it's definitely not the worst thing she's ever worn. It reminds me of a Pucci print - I have no idea if it is or not (I haven't clicked through to the article). I'd wear it, but I'm always looking for long-sleeve options!


----------



## V0N1B2

In the words of my BFF Nigel Lythgoe: "It's a no from me."
For the love of Dio, what does this woman have against the Italians?  
First she ruined Bottega Veneta for me with her stupid cosmetic case that she thinks is a clutch - which.it.clearly.is.not! 
....and now Pucci.
Is she going to ruin Missoni now too? 
Also? I love her shoes but the style is so played out now.  
#justkeepinitreal


----------



## ChanelMommy

Oh my..no to the dress and her nose is so jacked up from surgery. She looks awful..


----------



## lvmk

Sasha2012 said:


> Kris Jenner has found her latest fashion fix.
> 
> The stylish reality TV matriarch, 59, appears to have indulged in a shopping spree, snapping up two Hermes 'Baby Birkin' handbags. The highly-sought after handbags typically retail from $8000 each.
> 
> The excited momager showed off her new luxury finds to Instagram on Saturday.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-bags-cost-cool-8000-EACH.html#ixzz3hbw1Cklm


Doesn't she already have like 8 not including these two?


----------



## pukasonqo

style icon daughter? is there a kartrashian we never heard about somewhere?


----------



## tangowithme

The shoes are to kill for. But the knees? No, no, no. One should not draw attention to old wrinkled knees. And I am Kris's age.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Jaysus! No! 

No. No. No. No!!! It is NOT that hard to dress well. That dress in a block colour without the split would have been fine.

Or with a black panel on either side for a slimming effect.

And that hair and shoes....blurgh.

OK. I don't like any of it...lol


----------



## bagsforme

The dress is Pucci.  Hate the hairstyle.   Looks better laying flat.  

Looks like she's gain a lot of weight.


----------



## ByeKitty

That dress is not flattering, it makes her look really wide.


----------



## guccimamma

i thought she looked nice, until i saw the side-slit.

if it was 2 inches longer, i'd give her a thumbs up. i like pucci, and am so tired of her military-inspired ensembles.


----------



## PekeLuva

Maybe she should wear long hair? I thought she was adam lambert in the pic with hillary *******.


----------



## pukasonqo

PekeLuva said:


> Maybe she should wear long hair? I thought she was adam lambert in the pic with hillary *******.




adam lambert won't like being konfused for PMK!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

katiel00 said:


> View attachment 3090654



Exactly!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

tangowithme said:


> The shoes are to kill for. But the knees? No, no, no. One should not draw attention to old wrinkled knees. And I am Kris's age.



I think I am too if I knew for sure her real age!


----------



## berrydiva

She looks good for pushing out 6 kids. I see women who've had one and look tragic. Regardless of boobs job or whatever she's done to her face, her body looks good for her age as a mom of 6.


----------



## Bentley1

berrydiva said:


> She looks good for pushing out 6 kids. I see women who've had one and look tragic. Regardless of boobs job or whatever she's done to her face, her body looks good for her age as a mom of 6.




Very true


----------



## Sasha2012

Kris Jenner recently just met Caitlyn Jenner, over two months after the transgender reality star revealed her transition from male to female.

And on Friday, the friendly exes gathered once again - for their first publicized photo together - at their youngest daughter Kylie's celebratory dinner at Nobu Restaurant in Malibu, California ahead of the teen's 18th birthday on August 10.

Kim Kardashian snapped a selfie with the 59-year-old momager and 65-year-old former Olympian captioning the snap: 'The parent trap.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...illed-18th-birthday-dinner.html#ixzz3iDJsN6lV


----------



## pukasonqo

kris seems to be wearing a picnic rug with tassels


----------



## Lounorada

pukasonqo said:


> kris seems to be wearing a picnic rug with tassels


----------



## ByeKitty

Kris and Caitlyn both have the same frozen joker smirk


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I will be nice....I will be nice...I will be nice.....


----------



## bisousx

Ahh, show biz!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Kim's face is TRAGIC!!!


----------



## ByeKitty

PekeLuva said:


> Maybe she should wear long hair? I thought she was adam lambert in the pic with hillary *******.



Ah yes, Adam Lambert and PMK are secretly the same person! Who doesn't like cross dressing?


----------



## Encore Hermes

Which show are they filming for? Are they still filming for Cait's?


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Yikes! Kris is in desperate need of a stylist! Her clothing choices are truly tragic! All that $$ and she still looks like she bargain shopped for her outfits!

She was "competing" with her kids before and now she's doing it with her ex-husband. Quel nightmare!


----------



## Jayne1

pukasonqo said:


> kris seems to be wearing a picnic rug with tassels







Encore Hermes said:


> Which show are they filming for? Are they still filming for Cait's?



That's what I was wondering.  Who gets the footage.


----------



## ByeKitty

Kathie Lee has been known to play along with PMK's story lines though, they're good friends.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie Jenner's parents both made fashion statements as they arrived to celebrate their daughter's 18th birthday at LA hotspot The Nice Guy on Sunday night.

Kris, 59, opted to flaunt her cleavage in a black bustier which she paired with skintight leggings and pointed toe pumps as she arrived at the venue with boyfriend Corey Gamble.

Caitlyn, 65, chose a high-necked dark blue mini dress with a black leather jacket and accentuated her legs even further with a pair of gladiator-style sandals.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hter-Kylie-s-18th-birthday.html#ixzz3iOZzTER3


----------



## aleksandras

Why kris why...


----------



## kirsten

The freaks come out at night.


----------



## Docjeun

That bustier looks like it's going to bust


----------



## bisousx

Is it really wrong that I think she looks good?


----------



## blackkitty4378

Her eyes are scary wide.


----------



## ByeKitty

Haha that's creepy looking... Looks like an effect from the flash light to me though! Not that she doesn't have creepy eyes.


----------



## blackkitty4378

How does flash make your eyes look like that?


----------



## Lounorada

Satan in a satin bustier.
There's something I never thought I'd see.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Lounorada said:


> Satan in a satin bustier.
> There's something I never thought I'd see.


Dead! DEAD!


----------



## ByeKitty

blackkitty4378 said:


> How does flash make your eyes look like that?



It's her left eye (right side for us) where the flash hits the sunglasses right where her iris would end.


----------



## blackkitty4378

ByeKitty said:


> It's her left eye (right side for us) where the flash hits the sunglasses right where her iris would end.



I can see that. I still think they look especially bug eyed. It makes you wonder why she's wearing the sunglasses at night. My first thought was that she's trying to hide how drugged she looks.


----------



## ByeKitty

blackkitty4378 said:


> I can see that. I still think they look especially bug eyed. It makes you wonder why she's wearing the sunglasses at night. My first thought was that she's trying to hide how drugged she looks.



Oh definitely... She doesn't strike me as the sober type.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

ByeKitty said:


> Oh definitely... She doesn't strike me as the sober type.


She looks like she hasn't been sober since 1993


----------



## dangerouscurves

bisousx said:


> Is it really wrong that I think she looks good?




Veeeery wrong!!!


----------



## guccimamma

can you imagine going out and being photographed with the man you were married to for 20 years...who is wearing a dress and looking better than you??

i'd be wearing sunglasses, too.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/08/09...r-reuniting-with-caitlyn-for-kylies-birthday/

Kris Jenner keeps it chic in a patterned dress while making her way to dinner at Mastros Steakhouse on Saturday evening (August 8) in Thousand Oaks, Calif.

The 59-year-old reality star and businesswoman was joined for the meal by her boyfriend Corey Gamble, as well as her good friend Lance Bass and his hubby Michael Turchin.

The night before, Kris met up with her ex Caitlyn and the rest of the Jenner-Kardashian family for their daughter Kylies 18th birthday dinner at Nobu in Malibu.


----------



## Jikena

"Kris Jenner keeps it chic"

How is this chic ? Especially with those ugly boots...


----------



## whimsic

There is zero chemistry / attraction / affection between these two. He looks like her bag carrier robot.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

All this man ever does is carry bags!


----------



## ByeKitty

I actually think the last outfit is a lot nicer than most of the things she's been wearing recently...


----------



## NicolesCloset

How in the world do kris and cate have all this energy to party? I get tired n just looking at them


----------



## Jayne1

They have such state of the art kitchens, but always eat out.


----------



## jenniferelaine

At least she looks more like herself there & is actually using a handbag. Instead of just wandering around empty handed. All of them had great bags when they would use them.


----------



## charmesh

jenniferelaine said:


> At least she looks more like herself there & is actually using a handbag. Instead of just wandering around empty handed. All of them had great bags when they would use them.



She's showing it off because it's new. The reseller posted a picture of her buying it last week.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Sasha2012 said:


> Kylie Jenner's parents both made fashion statements as they arrived to celebrate their daughter's 18th birthday at LA hotspot The Nice Guy on Sunday night.
> 
> Kris, 59, opted to flaunt her cleavage in a black bustier which she paired with skintight leggings and pointed toe pumps as she arrived at the venue with boyfriend Corey Gamble.
> 
> Caitlyn, 65, chose a high-necked dark blue mini dress with a black leather jacket and accentuated her legs even further with a pair of gladiator-style sandals.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hter-Kylie-s-18th-birthday.html#ixzz3iOZzTER3


----------



## gillianna

I think Corey and Kanye would make a cute couple.  Only Corey looks like he takes better care of his personal appearance.  Kanye looks dirty and homeless half the time.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

NicolesCloset said:


> How in the world do kris and cate have all this energy to party? I get tired n just looking at them


Because they lounge around and sleep all day


----------



## NicolesCloset

Thingofbeauty said:


> Because they lounge around and sleep all day



Lol that's true!!!


----------



## Pandoravuitton

http://www.ifonly.com/entertainment...ardashians-star-kris-jenner-at-morongo-resort


----------



## Jayne1

NicolesCloset said:


> How in the world do kris and cate have all this energy to party? I get tired n just looking at them





Thingofbeauty said:


> Because they lounge around and sleep all day



Plus they have people to do everything.  They're not waking up and cleaning the bathrooms, or even making lunch. They don't do their own hair and makeup either.  They can sleep in the chair while people work on them.


----------



## gracekelly

Jayne1 said:


> Plus they have people to do everything.  They're not waking up and cleaning the bathrooms, or even making lunch. They don't do their own hair and makeup either.  They can sleep in the chair while people work on them.



Yup.  I always wondered about a picture of Kris buying toilet tissue at Costco.  Whaaat?


----------



## Encore Hermes

Pandoravuitton said:


> http://www.ifonly.com/entertainment...ardashians-star-kris-jenner-at-morongo-resort



Current bid 1K
Always love reading the fine print 

Please note that there will likely be other guests present that may have purchased or won the opportunity to meet the luminary as well; as such *you may be asked to line up in order to meet them*

Our luminaries always try to spend as much time as they can with their fans. However, in order to be sensitive to their pre-show obligations, *their time may be limited to 15-90 seconds with each guest*


----------



## ByeKitty

Encore Hermes said:


> Current bid 1K
> Always love reading the fine print
> 
> Please note that there will likely be other guests present that may have purchased or won the opportunity to meet the luminary as well; as such *you may be asked to line up in order to meet them*
> 
> Our luminaries always try to spend as much time as they can with their fans. However, in order to be sensitive to their pre-show obligations, *their time may be limited to 15-90 seconds with each guest*



Is this ish for real!!! Are people completely mad? Seriously!

Get in line for an "exclusive opportunity"!! 1K - what a steal!


----------



## pukasonqo

Encore Hermes said:


> Current bid 1K
> 
> Always love reading the fine print
> 
> 
> 
> Please note that there will likely be other guests present that may have purchased or won the opportunity to meet the luminary as well; as such *you may be asked to line up in order to meet them*
> 
> 
> 
> Our luminaries always try to spend as much time as they can with their fans. However, in order to be sensitive to their pre-show obligations, *their time may be limited to 15-90 seconds with each guest*




luminary, like the candles? then there's hope she and her klan will, eventually, burn out


----------



## Oryx816

I can't get over the word "luminary" being used for the Kartrashians!  Galileo is rolling over in his grave!


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Los Angeles. (August 10)


----------



## Oryx816

I found Waldo!  In LA.


----------



## Lounorada

Oryx816 said:


> I found Waldo!  In LA.


She's like Waldos gothic sister.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Lounorada said:


> She's like Waldos gothic sister.


Or pimp


----------



## ByeKitty

Satan Waldo


----------



## Oryx816

Munsters Waldo


----------



## starrysky

Y'all. LOL &#128514;


----------



## chowlover2

What happened to her style? She was always the best dressed one in the family. Not any more...


----------



## pinkfeet

NicolesCloset said:


> How in the world do kris and cate have all this energy to party? I get tired n just looking at them



Drugs. Illegal and/or PX. I am going with they all do both. Probably more PX, but thats just my opinion.


----------



## Irishgal

pinkfeet said:


> Drugs. Illegal and/or PX. I am going with they all do both. Probably more PX, but thats just my opinion.




In my world PX is an antiparkinsons drug, also used for restless leg syndrome- can you tell me what you are referring to here?

Signed,
Totally unhip PF member


----------



## DC-Cutie

chowlover2 said:


> What happened to her style? She was always the best dressed one in the family. Not any more...



Caitlyn took her style


----------



## pukasonqo

Irishgal said:


> In my world PX is an antiparkinsons drug, also used for restless leg syndrome- can you tell me what you are referring to here?
> 
> Signed,
> Totally unhip PF member




i am guessing Px= prescription


----------



## Irishgal

pukasonqo said:


> i am guessing Px= prescription




RX is what we use in the U.S.  but you may be right.


----------



## guccimamma

Oryx816 said:


> I found Waldo!  In LA.



i thought you were referring to the pictures on the fat man's sleeve.


----------



## Swanky

tmz.com

awk much!?



















http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## lizmil

Oh for heavens sake, selfies run amok


----------



## ByeKitty

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> tmz.com
> 
> awk much!?
> ll-media.tmz.com/2015/08/12/kylie-jenner-birthday-inside-photos-011-480w.jpg
> ll-media.tmz.com/2015/08/12/kylie-jenner-birthday-inside-photos-015-480w.jpg
> ll-media.tmz.com/2015/08/12/kylie-jenner-birthday-inside-photos-016-480w.jpg
> ll-media.tmz.com/2015/08/12/kylie-jenner-birthday-inside-photos-018-480w.jpgll-media.tmz.com/2015/08/12/kylie-jenner-birthday-inside-photos-0133-480w.jpghttp://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



So Kylie went and posed in one pic, and in the rest of the pictures there's some anonymous, faceless assistent taking up the spot next to PMK?


----------



## Sasha2012

The Jenners are certainly assembling a fine stable of customized whips.

With her daughter getting a new Ferrari for her birthday, Kris Jenner has decided to treat herself to something a little different too.

However in a rare cost effective move by a Keeping Up With the Kardashians star, the 59-year-old star decided against buying a brand new car in favour of car makeover.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ey-Gamble-drive-backup-car.html#ixzz3if9U1CVG


----------



## ChanelMommy

lizmil said:


> Oh for heavens sake, selfies run amok



They seriously need a selfie stick


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Kris Jenner Talks Kourtney Kardashian's Split, Caitlyn Jenner & More&#8212;6 Juiciest Tidbits From Her Latest Interview*








*
*http://www.eonline.com/news/686648/...-6-juiciest-tidbits-from-her-latest-interview

6. How She Pays No Mind to the Cyber Bullies: *The E!  star slams those who judge her famous family from afar, especially when  she lives by the old saying, 'If you don't have something nice to say,  then don't say it at all. She added, "People hide behind 'freedom of  speech.' That's what you are going to hide behind? I sometimes think  that this generation is lacking in decency."

What!?!?! What in the world does she know about decency!?!?


----------



## whimsic

That Range Rover


----------



## lizmil

Next thing you know she'll have a book on etiquette.


----------



## zen1965

The PS is unreal - incl. her hand.


----------



## Bentley1

Um, are we just going to ignore the fact that her head Is glued onto what looks to be a teenager's body. Her head looks gargantuan in relation to the ridiculous body it's attached to. lol I can't!


----------



## ByeKitty

Coach Lover Too said:


> Kris Jenner Talks Kourtney Kardashian's Split, Caitlyn Jenner & More6 Juiciest Tidbits From Her Latest Interview*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *http://www.eonline.com/news/686648/...-6-juiciest-tidbits-from-her-latest-interview
> 
> 6. How She Pays No Mind to the Cyber Bullies: *The E!  star slams those who judge her famous family from afar, especially when  she lives by the old saying, 'If you don't have something nice to say,  then don't say it at all. She added, "People hide behind 'freedom of  speech.' That's what you are going to hide behind? I sometimes think  that this generation is lacking in decency."
> 
> What!?!?! What in the world does she know about decency!?!?



I agree that too many people hide behind 'freedom of speech', but I'd hate to live in a world where you're only allowed to say "nice things"


----------



## stylemepretty

Whose body have they photoshopped her head onto?!


----------



## michie

That quote! From the Head Master of Indecency!


----------



## Sasha2012

Kris Jenner looked elegant wearing a thigh-baring Christian Siriano gown for an Haute Living spread shot by John Russo at her Hidden Hills home.

The fame-hungry momager easily defied her 59 years in Lorraine Schwartz diamond chandelier earrings and zig-zag Giuseppe Zanotti pumps.

'What an honor to be on the cover!!!! &#8234;#&#8206;BLESSED&#8236; &#8234;#&#8206;hugefan&#8236; &#8234;#&#8206;grateful&#8236;,' the reality star wrote to her combined 17.6M followers on social media. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hes-joy-ex-husband-Caitlyn.html#ixzz3ivXMkAmd


----------



## White Orchid

They forgot to shorten her earlobes.  I mean if you're going for that age-defying look, don't forget the saggy earlobes Kris.  You're welcome :greengrin:


----------



## Docjeun

She's not pretty at all.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Trulyadiva said:


> She's not pretty at all.


She looks vain and calculating and capable of anything.


----------



## Docjeun

She looks EVIL


----------



## Wildflower22

I think she looks nice in the photo where she's actually smiling.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I think she's attractive but some days more than others.


----------



## pukasonqo

and the tasselled picnic rug comes out again, but i like the black dress (not that PMK would give a toss)
i actually sort of like the pics except for the debutante going to first ball  that they used for the cover
what is next for PMK? vogue cover, leaked nude pics?


----------



## White Orchid

Thingofbeauty said:


> She looks vain and calculating and capable of anything.


Here, let me help you.  The Devil incarnate.


You're welcome.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

White Orchid said:


> Here, let me help you.  The Devil incarnate.
> 
> 
> You're welcome.




Satan's succubus?


----------



## Docjeun

Thingofbeauty said:


> Satan's succubus?


:devil:


----------



## blackkitty4378

I think she looks good.


----------



## Lounorada

stylemepretty said:


> Whose body have they photoshopped her head onto?!


 
Photoshop FAIL :lolots:


----------



## Encore Hermes

At. Barts filming





Us


----------



## Thingofbeauty

encore hermes said:


> at. Barts filming
> assets-s3.usmagazine.com/uploads/assets/article_photos/kris-jenner-st-barts-inline.jpg
> us


Uhhhmmm...


----------



## VickyB

Hmmm. Didn't she just get her boobs done a few years ago? Those laces look like they've been doing a number on her legs - ouch!


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

St. Barts (August 17)


----------



## dangerouscurves

I don't understand Jesus sandals on holidays at the beach. When I'm at the beach I want easy access to the sea. Wearing and taking off those sandals look like PITA.


----------



## CobaltBlu

dangerouscurves said:


> I don't understand Jesus sandals on holidays at the beach. When I'm at the beach I want easy access to the sea. Wearing and taking off those sandals look like PITA.





@ Jesus sandals


----------



## pukasonqo

dangerouscurves said:


> I don't understand Jesus sandals on holidays at the beach. When I'm at the beach I want easy access to the sea. Wearing and taking off those sandals look like PITA.




maybe she just wants to remember woodstock and the summer of love, she might be a tad too old to do it at coachella


----------



## Jikena

Seeing the upper part of the picture : oh that's a nice dress
Seeing the shoes : oh god no


----------



## dangerouscurves

pukasonqo said:


> maybe she just wants to remember woodstock and the summer of love, she might be a tad too old to do it at coachella




I bet she was dying to go there [emoji6]


----------



## pukasonqo

dangerouscurves said:


> I bet she was dying to go there [emoji6]




i am surprised she didn't!


----------



## aleksandras

dangerouscurves said:


> I don't understand Jesus sandals on holidays at the beach. When I'm at the beach I want easy access to the sea. Wearing and taking off those sandals look like PITA.



I'm glad I'm not the only one calling those Jesus sandals  But yeah, agreed. Those wouldn't be my first choice for a holiday


----------



## stylemepretty

Sasha2012 said:


> Just Jared
> 
> St. Barts (August 17)



 This is what I see


----------



## FreeSpirit71

We call them JC's in Oz...lol


----------



## tweegy

Sasha2012 said:


> Just Jared
> 
> St. Barts (August 17)



You know not everyone can wear those sandals....That's all...


----------



## Sassys

All the real "A" list celebs are in St. Barths in December and June. In August, all the "A" list celebs are in the Mediterranean.


----------



## lizmil

Did they just get a free shipment of those shoes from the "designer". I hope "fetch" doesn't happen and I don't see those gawdawful things in my neck of the woods.  Great winter wear for the seasonally challenged. We will probably see the Ks wear them in the snow!


----------



## zen1965

Sassys said:


> All the real "A" list celebs are in St. Barths in December and June. In August, all the "A" list celebs are in the Mediterranean.




"A" list celebs like Lindsay Lohan?

*quickly leaves and turns the lights off*


----------



## VickyB

Sassys said:


> All the real "A" list celebs are in St. Barths in December and June. In August, all the "A" list celebs are in the Mediterranean.



Yes! I about to point out the same thing!!!!!


----------



## Lounorada

stylemepretty said:


> This is what I see


----------



## CoachGirl12

Love her dress, but those sandals have got to go!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I know that she technically looks good, but her ugly soul takes away any attractiveness.


----------



## Sassys

zen1965 said:


> "A" list celebs like Lindsay Lohan?
> 
> *quickly leaves and turns the lights off*


 
Nobody goes to St. Barths in August. Real celebs go in December and June. If you want to hob nob with the A List, you go to St. Barths at Xmas and New Years Eve time.


----------



## zen1965

Sassys said:


> Nobody goes to St. Barths in August. Real celebs go in December and June. If you want to hob nob with the A List, you go to St. Barths at Xmas and New Years Eve time.



Alas, you completely missed my point.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I still don't understand why they think they need so much security.


----------



## poopsie

Glitterandstuds said:


> I still don't understand why they think they need so much security.





Because they are VIPs

(Very Important Phonies)


----------



## pukasonqo

poopsie said:


> Because they are VIPs
> 
> (Very Important Phonies)




[emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]
plus nobody would notice them if they don't drag as many cameras, staff, etc


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Glitterandstuds said:


> I still don't understand why they think they need so much security.


So we don't stone them?


----------



## VickyB

stylemepretty said:


> This is what I see



Genius!!!!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

St Barts. (August 19)


----------



## redney

oomph. Unflattering.

Khloe has 3 cell phones?


----------



## Coach Lover Too




----------



## Lounorada

Yep, she's definitely looking like an ostrich here.


----------



## sisu9

WTF is up with these weird choice of shoes on vacation!


----------



## tweegy

Sasha2012 said:


> Daily Mail
> 
> 
> 
> St Barts. (August 19)




Let me hold your purse for you Kris....


----------



## Bentley1

Isn't that the white doile dress Kourtney was wearing the other day


----------



## berrydiva

redney said:


> oomph. Unflattering.
> 
> Khloe has 3 cell phones?



Looks like one is a BB so she's probably holding both of Kim's phones plus her's....is it sad that I miss my BB Bold that much that I can tell it just by looking at the top button and rounded corners?


----------



## caitlin1214

Sasha2012 said:


> Just Jared
> 
> St. Barts (August 17)



Remember Kim's swollen feet in those shoes when she was pregnant? 

Kris's legs in those sandals reminds me of that: pieces of one's body that aren't supposed to protrude sticking out of ill-fitting shoes.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Spartan meets Annie Oakley
And they had a baby birkin together


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

St. Barts (August 19)


----------



## redney

Filming looks so boring.


----------



## Docjeun

Sasha2012 said:


> Daily Mail
> 
> St Barts. (August 19)


Oh Good Grief!


----------



## White Orchid

I guess none of them have heard of mosquito repellent?


----------



## White Orchid

I can see why Kris wears heals so often - without them, her legs look very, very average.


----------



## Sasha2012

They looked to be having the time of their life when they slipped into swimsuits for a boating trip on Wednesday afternoon while on the island of St Barts.

But Kris Jenner as well as daughters Kim and Kourtney Kardashian looked bored when sharing a meal together later that night with North, Mason and Penelope in tow.

At least the 59-year-old momager found some relief in her martini, which she was seen sipping from throughout the meal.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...m-Kris-Jenner-sips-martini.html#ixzz3jNprtdqa


----------



## lanasyogamama

Serious question - do you think she cares about anything besides money and fame?


----------



## Lounorada

lanasyogamama said:


> Serious question - do you think she cares about anything besides money and fame?


 
No.


----------



## berrydiva

lanasyogamama said:


> Serious question - do you think she cares about anything besides money and fame?


Based on her history, I'd say no. She, Faye and Nicole were chasing the limelight for their whole lives.


----------



## Sassys

lanasyogamama said:


> Serious question - do you think she cares about anything besides money and fame?


 
Nope. Kris is good friends with one of the top lawyers in Los Angeles (Robert Shapiro), she could have called him up to stop the sex tape from seeing the day of light. No decent mother allows such craziness.


----------



## Bentley1

lanasyogamama said:


> Serious question - do you think she cares about anything besides money and fame?




Absolutely not. Not even one bit.


----------



## bisousx

lanasyogamama said:


> Serious question - do you think she cares about anything besides money and fame?



Yes - the D. Especially from men who are not her husband.


----------



## VickyB

Sassys said:


> Nope. Kris is good friends with one of the top lawyers in Los Angeles (Robert Shapiro), she could have called him up to stop the sex tape from seeing the day of light. No decent mother allows such craziness.



Yes!


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Catching a flight out of St. Barts (August 21)


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

St. Barts (August 20)


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> Daily Mail
> 
> 
> 
> St. Barts (August 20)




That guy in the last pic has some big guns [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## HandbagAngel

They brought papps to St. Bart's?


----------



## Bentley1

Are all those bodyguards necessary for these clowns.


----------



## VickyB

Kris' departure out fit isn't bad (for her).


----------



## YSoLovely

Sassys said:


> Nope. Kris is good friends with one of the top lawyers in Los Angeles (Robert Shapiro), she could have called him up to stop the sex tape from seeing the day of light. No decent mother allows such craziness.




"As her mother... but as her _manager_..."  


Kris is foul.


----------



## AlbertsLove

YSoLovely said:


> "As her mother... but as her _manager_..."
> 
> 
> Kris is foul.



I think I would do all I can to stop it. Bribe, the guy. File, all I could to stop it. She saw what it did for Paris. She wanted that. Kim needed her mom. She failed her. She was probably like "you have to face you mistakes" well it's easier said when you are getting a cut. Lady makes me sick. If her dad would of been alive he probably would of done anything to stop it.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.eonline.com/news/688919/...wrence-calls-her-a-piece-of-s-t-see-the-photo

*Kris Jenner Is "Caught" in Bed With Jennifer Lawrence, Calls Her a "Piece of S--t"See the Photo!*

Talk about your strange bedfellows!

Kris Jenner posted on her Instagram page on Friday night a photo showing herself lying on a bed...with Jennifer Lawrence.

In the pic, taken by Jenner's boyfriend Corey Gamble, both the Keeping Up With the Kardashians matriarch and the Oscar-winning actress are dressed in black and their legs are intertwined as they gasp playfully.

"Happy Birthday you piece of s--t... God I love you #Jenniferlawrence," wrote Jenner, 59. "Thanks for making this night a night to remember.....even if we did get caught... I love you Happy Birthday Gorgeous!!! #Bible #momager #doll."

Lawrence has not commented on the photo. The Hunger Games actress celebrated her 25th birthday last week.

She has said previously that she likes to watch Keeping Up With the Kardashians.

"I was in NYC and I ran into Jennifer Lawrence," the U.K. newspaper The Sun quoted Kim Kardashian as saying earlier this year. "We said, 'Hi' and walked into the elevator and as the doors were closing, she screamed across the lobby, 'I love your show'. We were laughing so hard."


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.eonline.com/news/688919/...wrence-calls-her-a-piece-of-s-t-see-the-photo
> 
> 
> 
> *Kris Jenner Is "Caught" in Bed With Jennifer Lawrence, Calls Her a "Piece of S--t"See the Photo!*
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about your strange bedfellows!
> 
> 
> 
> Kris Jenner posted on her Instagram page on Friday night a photo showing herself lying on a bed...with Jennifer Lawrence.
> 
> 
> 
> In the pic, taken by Jenner's boyfriend Corey Gamble, both the Keeping Up With the Kardashians matriarch and the Oscar-winning actress are dressed in black and their legs are intertwined as they gasp playfully.
> 
> 
> 
> "Happy Birthday you piece of s--t... God I love you #Jenniferlawrence," wrote Jenner, 59. "Thanks for making this night a night to remember.....even if we did get caught... I love you Happy Birthday Gorgeous!!! #Bible #momager #doll."
> 
> 
> 
> Lawrence has not commented on the photo. The Hunger Games actress celebrated her 25th birthday last week.
> 
> 
> 
> She has said previously that she likes to watch Keeping Up With the Kardashians.
> 
> 
> 
> "I was in NYC and I ran into Jennifer Lawrence," the U.K. newspaper The Sun quoted Kim Kardashian as saying earlier this year. "We said, 'Hi' and walked into the elevator and as the doors were closing, she screamed across the lobby, 'I love your show'. We were laughing so hard."




Jennifer! I used to like you! Bye!


----------



## poopsie

What is the old saying? If you lie down with dogs you get up with fleas


----------



## Bentley1

Jennifer Lawrence is just as annoying as they are.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Jennifer's friends contacted PMK and asked or hired her to surprise Jen at her belated birthday party as a joke.


----------



## Jayne1

Yuck.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Los Angeles (August 22)


----------



## labelwhore04

Omg when is this man gonna come out of the closet already? This schtick is getting so old and ridiculous.


----------



## Sassys

labelwhore04 said:


> Omg when is this man gonna come out of the closet already? This schtick is getting so old and ridiculous.



When Kanye finally comes out.


----------



## Lounorada

PMK looks less than delighted to be reunited with her gofer...

Her face gives me the creeps, it's so tight, frozen and waxy... she looks embalmed.


----------



## pukasonqo

Sassys said:


> When Kanye finally comes out.




two. for the price of one? they could have a coming out party together!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Sassys said:


> When Kanye finally comes out.



Maybe they'll come out together.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

pukasonqo said:


> two. for the price of one? they could have a coming out party together!



Didn't see yours before I posted! Too funny!


----------



## pukasonqo

Coach Lover Too said:


> Didn't see yours before I posted! Too funny!




can you imagine it? ah, the possibilities! 
does corey get paid as much as tyga?


----------



## CoachGirl12

Ick, ick, ick! (To both! Lol)


----------



## bisousx

Bentley1 said:


> Jennifer Lawrence is just as annoying as they are.



Seriously. I've always found her to be annoying.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kris Jenner gave her famous daughters a run for their money as she showed off her toned legs and age-defying figure in a cute mini-dress.

The Keeping Up With The Kardashians matriarch, 59, looked great in a long-sleeve white and black patterned dress with a bold puffy sleeve and high neck.

The momager was joined by her music executive boyfriend Corey Camble, 34, as they headed to a family dinner at upscale restaurant Nobu in Malibu on Monday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...family-dinner-Corey-Gamble.html#ixzz3jodvG8z3


----------



## Jikena

Lol at the shoes the random girl in one of the pic is wearing. :lolots:


----------



## berrydiva

Damn Kris' legs are amazing. She needs to show them off more.


----------



## knasarae

Her legs look great!  I wonder does she work out?  Funny, cause I NEVER see pics of her working out yet she has tone in her legs.


----------



## dangerouscurves

knasarae said:


> Her legs look great!  I wonder does she work out?  Funny, cause I NEVER see pics of her working out yet she has tone in her legs.




There are pictures where her legs don't look like that. I think it's photoshoped.


----------



## berrydiva

knasarae said:


> Her legs look great!  I wonder does she work out?  Funny, cause I NEVER see pics of her working out yet she has tone in her legs.



There's been a good deal of pics posted here of her in workout gear.  The only one who seems to take tons of pics [del]working out[/del] in the gym is Khloe.


----------



## knasarae

berrydiva said:


> There's been a good deal of pics posted here of her in workout gear.  The only one who seems to take tons of pics [del]working out[/del] in the gym is Khloe.



Maybe Khloe's pics overshadow hers cause I don't remember seeing any.  Then.. I'm not in this thread as much as the others anyways.


----------



## Lounorada

dangerouscurves said:


> there are pictures where her legs don't look like that. I think it's photoshoped.


+1


----------



## VickyB

dangerouscurves said:


> There are pictures where her legs don't look like that. I think it's photoshoped.



Yes, this.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

You can see the discoloration on her legs. It's photoshopped


----------



## knasarae

Wow, and I was actually gonna give her some props.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

VickyB said:


> Yes, this.



Ditto.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Celebrating Kris' Haute Living cover at Nobu restaurant in Malibu. (August 24)


----------



## redney

This is such an awkward photo


----------



## michie

He's such a "pal and a confidaaaaannntttt"


----------



## berrydiva

knasarae said:


> Wow, and I was actually gonna give her some props.



Same here. I looked at the pic and thought damn.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

redney said:


> This is such an awkward photo



It's probably not the camera he's looking at but a pic of Kayne instead.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I wonder if Kim keeps covered from head to toe because of her psoriasis? I've heard that pregnancy can make it a lot worse. She has to be burning up in those clothes though.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Her legs are fine but paps smooth them out a lot




Can't find  the Paris pics 




It's like the Paris pics have disappeared


----------



## Lounorada

PMK really shouldn't have stood next to that giant copy of the magazine cover, her real life face and the photoshopped version on the cover have her looking like two different people.

They all look like some weathered hookers in these pics, PMK being their madame.


----------



## Bentley1

dangerouscurves said:


> There are pictures where her legs don't look like that. I think it's photoshoped.




Yep, like on the yacht.


----------



## Jayne1

I wonder if she had some veins stripped or something.  I have no idea what that looks like, but Kris would never let something like that stay, if she got them.


----------



## Florasun

Sasha2012 said:


> Kris Jenner gave her famous daughters a run for their money as she showed off her toned legs and age-defying figure in a cute mini-dress.
> 
> The Keeping Up With The Kardashians matriarch, 59, looked great in a long-sleeve white and black patterned dress with a bold puffy sleeve and high neck.
> 
> The momager was joined by her music executive boyfriend Corey Camble, 34, as they headed to a family dinner at upscale restaurant Nobu in Malibu on Monday.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...family-dinner-Corey-Gamble.html#ixzz3jodvG8z3


Cute dress. Almost ready to give props but the sleeves are too long and the hem too short.


----------



## Florasun

berrydiva said:


> Damn Kris' legs are amazing. She needs to show them off more.



Oh god don't say that or we will be seeing her in a G-string next.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Calabasas (August 27)


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Looks like they didn't get to have those photoshopped.


----------



## littlerock

Erewhon.. the best market


----------



## berrydiva

What's happening here?!


----------



## Jikena

Huh not a good look. Fat rolls. Diaper butt. And are these her nipples showing ? They're really elevated D:


----------



## Encore Hermes

It's really hot today, she can't be cold if that is what it is


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Encore Hermes said:


> It's really hot today, she can't be cold if that is what it is




Right!!!!! And that nipple is awfully high


----------



## VickyB

Jayne1 said:


> I wonder if she had some veins stripped or something.  I have no idea what that looks like, but Kris would never let something like that stay, if she got them.



I wonder too. Something odd going on there. Not pretty.


----------



## VickyB

Dallas_Girl said:


> Looks like they didn't get to have those photoshopped.



Yes, this. Tragic. Also, who does their marketing dressed like that?


----------



## VickyB

Dallas_Girl said:


> Right!!!!! And that nipple is awfully high



Yes it is! Kris' older boob job look perkier than Kylie's new one.


----------



## starsandbucks

Sometimes I wonder what's wrong with me cause I find myself often really liking Kris' style! That dress she wore to the Haute Living party - I like it! A lot of it comes from the fact that I have a pretty big chest piece piece tattoo and half sleeve on my left arm. I'm fine with them but when I'm in dresses I prefer to cover them and Kris often wears long sleeves, which I'm drawn to. I also like Peter Pan collars and her older *heehee* "Omish" look. But, darn, I find myself kicking myself when I tilt my head am like, "Hmmm, not bad!!! I like it!"

PS This does NOT include what she has going on with her market shopping look!


----------



## michie

^Nothing's wrong with her clothes, though! They're actually quite stylish and often better looking (and better fitting) than her daughters'.


----------



## starsandbucks

Yes, I agree! I guess it's just the distastefulness of appreciating a Kardashian that is a little hard to swallow. But she does wear some cute stuff! (Weird camo workout suit not withstanding. Haha.)


----------



## berrydiva

starsandbucks said:


> Sometimes I wonder what's wrong with me cause I find myself often really liking Kris' style! That dress she wore to the Haute Living party - I like it! A lot of it comes from the fact that I have a pretty big chest piece piece tattoo and half sleeve on my left arm. I'm fine with them but when I'm in dresses I prefer to cover them and Kris often wears long sleeves, which I'm drawn to. I also like Peter Pan collars and her older *heehee* "Omish" look. But, darn, I find myself kicking myself when I tilt my head am like, "Hmmm, not bad!!! I like it!"
> 
> PS This does NOT include what she has going on with her market shopping look!


For the most part, I think Kris' outfits are okay and stylish for her age too. I think she does a much better job of dressing for the body she has over some of her daughters.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Sasha2012 said:


> Daily Mail
> 
> Calabasas (August 27)



Good lerd.


----------



## Lounorada

They got all thot-ed up to go grocery shopping and film it... utterly pathetic  
The thirst is real.


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> They got all thot-ed up to go grocery shopping and film it... utterly pathetic
> The thirst is real.


----------



## tweegy

Lounorada said:


> They got all thot-ed up to go grocery shopping and film it... utterly pathetic
> The thirst is real.




That word thot.. Lol!!!


----------



## Jayne1

Lounorada said:


> They got all thot-ed up to go grocery shopping and film it... utterly pathetic
> The thirst is real.



Thirst, yes but also, they are filming and the poor writers are running out of story-lines, since the Ks aren't interesting enough to supply their own.

So, off to the grocery store they go...


----------



## Sasha2012

She's just months away from celebrating her sixtieth birthday.

But Kris Jenner proved age is irrelevant when it comes to looking good as she showcased her remarkable bikini body during a recently family getaway to St Barts.  

The 59-year-old 'momager' had a figure that could easily rival one of her daughters' as she strolled across the island's breathtaking white shores in a tiny two-piece. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...two-piece-St-Barts-getaway.html#ixzz3k8ar1r3J


----------



## Lounorada

LMAO at the overly airbrushed/photoshopped bikini pics :lolots: PMK, that is not your body.
And I repeat...






Especially when these untouched pics are there to tell us what you really look like... 









Zimbio


----------



## ChanelMommy

My eyes...*exists posts quickly*


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Did she buy a Kim K diaper booty, too?! [emoji28]


----------



## Dallas_Girl

So is she wearing a thong or granny panties that can't fit over that ***


----------



## starrysky

I see a faint tummy tuck scar on Kris. Kim and Joyce look good.


----------



## Jayne1

Did Brian tell her to keep her arms by her side so he could do a better/easier photoshop job?


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She looks great.


----------



## sisu9

Seriously? Those photos of Kris are so badly photoshopped and airbrushed. Hahahahahahahaaa


----------



## VickyB

Lounorada said:


> They got all thot-ed up to go grocery shopping and film it... utterly pathetic
> The thirst is real.


----------



## VickyB

Lounorada said:


> LMAO at the overly airbrushed/photoshopped bikini pics :lolots: PMK, that is not your body.
> And I repeat...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially when these untouched pics are there to tell us what you really look like...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimbio



Good Lord. 60 year old thong lines? Shouldn't she know better by now? There are soooo many non thong options these days(Camando brand for example) that are comfortable and show no VPLs!


----------



## VickyB

Lounorada said:


> LMAO at the overly airbrushed/photoshopped bikini pics :lolots: PMK, that is not your body.
> And I repeat...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially when these untouched pics are there to tell us what you really look like...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimbio



Since I've never seen any of the Ks in person, I'm always trying to get a "real life" body size reference on them. Don't know what to make of the side by side of Kris and the chick on her left. Yikes. Looks like Kris' a$$ is the same or wider than that gal's shoulder width.


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> She's just months away from celebrating her sixtieth birthday.
> 
> But Kris Jenner proved age is irrelevant when it comes to looking good as she showcased her remarkable bikini body during a recently family getaway to St Barts.
> 
> The 59-year-old 'momager' had a figure that could easily rival one of her daughters' as she strolled across the island's breathtaking white shores in a tiny two-piece.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...two-piece-St-Barts-getaway.html#ixzz3k8ar1r3J



These pics are a joke!!! They are so PS'd! I'll just address Kris's lower legs- all of a sudden smooth ?????? Give me a break!!!!!:


----------



## stylemepretty

Who do they think they're fooling with these photoshop shenanigans?!


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Why be ashamed to be 60 and have wrinkles??? It's natural!!

And if you have back fat/rolls that can be seen through a dress, we know you don't have a perfectly flat stomach.


----------



## whimsic

I saw their episode in Bora Bora and Kris was depressed about how she looked and would not wear a swimsuit. She wore loose dresses the whole time. Now years later she magically has a smootg body?


----------



## pukasonqo

stylemepretty said:


> Who do they think they're fooling with these photoshop shenanigans?!




they are fooling themselves methinks


----------



## Sasha2012

If that's her gym kit, Khloe Kardashian might want to consider investing in a sports bra.

The reality star showed up to Kris Jenner's book signing on Saturday looking like she'd come straight from a workout in leggings and trainers.

But while she was playing the dutifully supportive daughter, there was nothing supportive about her top.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...livens-things-plunging-top.html#ixzz3kF6fJtj0


----------



## ByeKitty

I just can't with Kris' dentures!


----------



## Jikena

Too tight doesn't not look good on her but either does too large. It makes her look fat when she's actually pretty "fit".


----------



## whimsic

She looks great here


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I like her bed head. Much better than that slicked back look she had goin' on for awhile.


----------



## Lounorada

She's gone and Kylie-ed her upper lip  inflated lips paired with her ridiculous dentures, her mouth looks tragic.

Her legs look slimy, she must have litres of body makeup and shimmer plastered all over them. Gross


----------



## Encore Hermes

Corey was there 





X17


----------



## Encore Hermes

No....and we all know (at least one reason) why




X17


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Encore Hermes said:


> Corey was there
> x17online.com/gallery/galleries/2015/08/kardashians_redo_082915_X17/full/cgamble082915_005.jpg
> X17



Was he parking cars? &#128518;


----------



## Encore Hermes

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Was he parking cars? &#128518;



Arranger of the cones 




X17


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Encore Hermes said:


> Arranger of the cones
> x17online.com/gallery/galleries/2015/08/kardashians_redo_082915_X17/full/cgamble082915_009.jpg
> X17



I guess it's either that or carry her bag!


----------



## berrydiva

I don't understand what they're trying to convince us of with this "relationship".


----------



## Sasha2012

Choosing the correct attire for an event can be a thorny issue for many women.

None more so than for Kris Jenner, who opted for a rose-covered ensemble to her book signing in Calabasas on Saturday. 

The 59-year-old momager wore a short flesh coloured  frock adorned with the long-stemmed flowers as she opened a new Williams-Sonoma store at The Commons.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-sign-copies-new-cookbook.html#ixzz3kJxzvlVp


----------



## ByeKitty

I see PMK is still going for the "I am a simple mom who cooks healthy meals for my children"-storyline.


----------



## Flawn08

Corey is definetely her butler. Period.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

ByeKitty said:


> I see PMK is still going for the "I am a simple mom who cooks healthy meals for my children"-storyline.


----------



## knasarae

Kris has on a dress and Khloe has on workout gear?


----------



## lizmil

I think PMKs dress is ugly.


----------



## tomz_grl

Wait... So she has a cookbook now and W&S are carrying it?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like Kris' dress, but it's not flattering.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

I actually love her dress and flatters her. It's not for everyone though.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/08/30...ie-jenner-attend-mtv-vmas-2015-with-mom-kris/

Kourtney Kardashian and Kylie Jenner step out on the red carpet at the 2015 MTV Video Music Awards held at the Microsoft Theater on Sunday (August 30) in Los Angeles.

The reality star sisters were joined for the appearance by their mom Kris Jenner. They are definitely there to support family member Kanye West, who is receiving the Michael Jackson Video Vanguard Award this evening.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Did PMK take Tyga's ticket?

by force


----------



## Sassys

I noticed Kris always holds her hands in a fist position when she carries things and hold things; wonder if she had arthritis.


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

2015 MTV Video Music Awards at Microsoft Theater on August 30, 2015 in Los Angeles, California.


----------



## starsandbucks

Oh God that lip liner. Is Kris now also "over drawing" her lips? 

Korey looks like he's wearing a moisture-wicking gym shirt.


----------



## redney

Why do all these Kardashian "men" look like they just rolled out of bed for red carpet events? Kanye is the worst, looks like a homeless person,living on the streets.


----------



## AEGIS

that brotha better be getting paid for this acting gig


----------



## kirsten

Where's Corey? lawl


----------



## Jikena

Yes, Kri's lips are overlined. And it's not beautiful. It just looks like she failed putting her lipstick (and she doesn't even put it herself).
Is this dress a new fashion thing she's trying or a way to hide her hands ?  That's what I thought when I saw the fabric on her hands.
And her nose is butchered.


----------



## Eva1991

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/08/30...ie-jenner-attend-mtv-vmas-2015-with-mom-kris/
> 
> Kourtney Kardashian and Kylie Jenner step out on the red carpet at the 2015 MTV Video Music Awards held at the Microsoft Theater on Sunday (August 30) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The reality star sisters were joined for the appearance by their mom Kris Jenner. They are definitely there to support family member Kanye West, who is receiving the Michael Jackson Video Vanguard Award this evening.



Kris looks good here, outfit wise. Face wise she looks way too plastic, as usual.


----------



## emchhardy

She looks cute at that Williams Sonoma event but absolutely terrible at the VMA's - like she's trying TOO  hard sometimes to look young and cool.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Kris Jenner is on the phone with the host of Bachelor in Paradise, Chris Harrison. She was supposed to appear on the show tonight but had an allergic reaction, sort of like the one she had before when her lips ballooned up while on vaca (remember that?). She called into the show just now and said she thinks something bit her on the face and she's all swollen up, is taking meds/etc and is too vain to appear.
Feel free to speculate.


----------



## redney

That fame ho is turning down hoing herself. WTF? Did Kanye forbid her?


----------



## pukasonqo

redney said:


> That fame ho is turning down hoing herself. WTF? Did Kanye forbid her?




nah, she probably went overboard with the fillers and is trying to save face (pun intended)


----------



## berrydiva

If my body looks like that at her age after passing a herd of children through my body, critics and bad bodied lames/jellies be damned, I'm dressing similar to Kris. However, I draw the line at bearding.


----------



## knasarae

berrydiva said:


> If my body looks like that at her age after passing a herd of children through my body, critics and bad bodied lames/jellies be damned, I'm dressing similar to Kris. However, I draw the line at bearding.



Lol! Well said.  You know it's funny I find myself wearing more and more black as I get older already.


----------



## tweegy

kirsten said:


> View attachment 3114145
> 
> 
> Where's Corey? lawl


You think that seat next to him is empty? No, someone has to watch the purse doll..


----------



## Lounorada

Blind item from CDAN:


_'$10,000 a month is reportedly what this A list reality mom pays her boyfriend every month._
_Not nearly enough.'_


----------



## TinksDelite

Lounorada said:


> Blind item from CDAN:
> 
> 
> _'$10,000 a month is reportedly what this A list reality mom pays her boyfriend every month._
> _Not nearly enough.'_



As long as all I had to do was walk 6 paces behind her and carry her bag, I'm in.


----------



## pukasonqo

will PMK offer one of the young ones to audition to the role of the next mrs. cruise?


----------



## Longchamp

Received this today




 Kris Jenner's Birkin via Privé Porter!


https://www.vaunte.com/members/priv...y_newsletter&utm_campaign=prive-porter-9-3-15


----------



## Jikena

Longchamp said:


> Received this today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kris Jenner's Birkin via Privé Porter!
> 
> 
> https://www.vaunte.com/members/priv...y_newsletter&utm_campaign=prive-porter-9-3-15



Hum... Are there people who seriously buy a 20k bag ??


----------



## Encore Hermes

Longchamp said:


> Received this today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kris Jenner's Birkin via Privé Porter!
> 
> 
> https://www.vaunte.com/members/priv...y_newsletter&utm_campaign=prive-porter-9-3-15



Why wouldn't she just give it away? She doesn't need the money. I wonder what type of arrangement they worked out.  Buy for seller price zero commission to PP in exchange for advertising? 
She is the only member of the family that I think was able to buy bags directly from the store because she bought other items like some housewares, wall paper, blankets etc. but maybe they cut her off or tightened up.


----------



## sabrunka

Jikena said:


> Hum... Are there people who seriously buy a 20k bag ??



Lol, you know what forum you're on, right??


----------



## Croatia

sabrunka said:


> Lol, you know what forum you're on, right??




[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## chowlover2

If their money situation is so flush, why sell your bag? I'm sure another member of the family would use it.


----------



## caitlin1214

Lounorada said:


> Blind item from CDAN:
> 
> 
> _'$10,000 a month is reportedly what this A list reality mom pays her boyfriend every month._
> _Not nearly enough.'_



He truly is her "business associate, Benji"!


----------



## dangerouscurves

24 K for a regular Birkin? And used?!?!


----------



## Oryx816

caitlin1214 said:


> He truly is her "business associate, Benji"!




:dead: :lolots:

Beverly Leslie should have had his own spinoff!


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> If their money situation is so flush, why sell your bag? I'm sure another member of the family would use it.


 
This! I find it hard to believe Kylie or Khloe didn't want it.


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> Blind item from CDAN:
> 
> 
> _'$10,000 a month is reportedly what this A list reality mom pays her boyfriend every month._
> _Not nearly enough.'_


 
wasn't this the exact same post about Khloe/French


----------



## redney

The payroll PMK pays for the boyfriends is huge!

Wonder what Kanye charges her?


----------



## Brandless

Encore Hermes said:


> Why wouldn't she just give it away? She doesn't need the money. I wonder what type of arrangement they worked out.  Buy for seller price zero commission to PP in exchange for advertising?
> 
> She is the only member of the family that I think was able to buy bags directly from the store because she bought other items like some housewares, wall paper, blankets etc. but maybe they cut her off or tightened up.




This family strikes me as money greedy. Don't the sisters sell their second hand clothes and shoes on eBay, too? Good if proceeds go to a legitimate charity but I don't think so. Even Kim, married and with kid, can't stop posing nude and selling her body for the mighty dollar.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> wasn't this the exact same post about Khloe/French



No idea, I just saw it and shared it!
I don't believe he gets $10k a month, seems a bit much considering he doesn't seem to be getting much out of it, except looking like PMKs butler.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> No idea, I just saw it and shared it!
> 
> I don't believe he gets $10k a month, seems a bit much considering he doesn't seem to be getting much out of it, except looking like PMKs butler.




But he has to kiss PMK on the lips everyday for the paps!!! That's a haaaarrd wooork


----------



## Sassys

dangerouscurves said:


> But he has to kiss PMK on the lips everyday for the paps!!! That's a haaaarrd wooork



Very rare he kisses her and it's closed mouth. Easiest job ever. And it's less than $14k, so no taxes


----------



## Lounorada

dangerouscurves said:


> But he has to kiss PMK on the lips everyday for the paps!!! That's a haaaarrd wooork


----------



## Bag*Snob

Sassys said:


> Very rare he kisses her and it's closed mouth. Easiest job ever. And it's less than $14k, so no taxes



What do you mean no taxes?


----------



## Sassys

Bag*Snob said:


> What do you mean no taxes?



If you are gifted money and it's less than $14k you do not pay taxes. 

Kris also does not have to pay estate tax if she gifts someone less than $5million a year.

Kris can say Corey is gifted $10k a month and he won't pay a gift tax


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sassys said:


> Very rare he kisses her and it's closed mouth. Easiest job ever. And it's less than $14k, so no taxes




Lol! I still wouldn't kiss PMK on the lips for 14k. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Yikes!!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sassys said:


> If you are gifted money and it's less than $14k you do not pay taxes.
> 
> 
> 
> Kris also does not have to pay estate tax if she gifts someone less than $5million a year.
> 
> 
> 
> Kris can say Corey is gifted $10k a month and he won't pay a gift tax




Mutual symbiosis.


----------



## redney

Sassys said:


> If you are gifted money and it's less than $14k you do not pay taxes.
> 
> Kris also does not have to pay estate tax if she gifts someone less than $5million a year.
> 
> Kris can say Corey is gifted $10k a month and he won't pay a gift tax



The annual exclusion for gifts in 2015 is $14K so anything above that to one person would be subject to taxes.


----------



## Sassys

redney said:


> The annual exclusion for gifts in 2015 is $14K so anything above that to one person would be subject to taxes.



i could have sworn I read if you get under $14k makes no difference how many times it's not taxed


----------



## redney

Sassys said:


> i could have sworn I read if you get under $14k makes no difference how many times it's not taxed



The gifter can gift up to $14K to multiple people without tax penalties but $14K is the max per recipient. So if a parent has 3 kids, they can gift each child up to $14K annually without the tax penalties. Maybe that's it?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

120k a year? Negative.


----------



## lizmil

I think the 14K is annual not monthly.  Correct me if wrong.


----------



## Sassys

redney said:


> The gifter can gift up to $14K to multiple people without tax penalties but $14K is the max per recipient. So if a parent has 3 kids, they can gift each child up to $14K annually without the tax penalties. Maybe that's it?



Oh, So what is the $5mil max?


----------



## Irishgal

jimmyshoogirl said:


> 120k a year? Negative.




It's 14k annually, but savvy parents know that if they want to gift their kids that amount each year EACH parent can gift each kid 14k annually. Just ask my dad lol.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Irishgal said:


> It's 14k annually, but savvy parents know that if they want to gift their kids that amount each year EACH parent can gift each kid 14k annually. Just ask my dad lol.




I was commenting on the blind item post that said the boyfriend gets paid 10k a month.


----------



## Irishgal

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I was commenting on the blind item post that said the boyfriend gets paid 10k a month.




Yeah and I quoted the wrong post! [emoji29]


----------



## redney

Sassys said:


> Oh, So what is the $5mil max?



$5.34M is the lifetime gift maximum without tax penalty. However, the annual exclusion of $14,000 per recipient does not count against the lifetime exemption.

http://www.forbes.com/sites/ashleaebeling/2014/10/30/irs-announces-2015-estate-and-gift-tax-limits/

https://turbotax.intuit.com/tax-too...ing-and-Checklists/The-Gift-Tax/INF12036.html


----------



## Sasha2012

Her most famous daughter Kim is well-known for her sizeable derriere, while younger sister Khloe is quickly catching up.

But Kris Jenner showed that the Kardashian curves all started with her when she headed to a studio in Los Angeles on Friday.

The 59-year-old wore an ankle-length black dress which was extremely tight, hugging her figure in all the right places and highlighting her bottom.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-black-dress-heads-studio.html#ixzz3koasV8ge


----------



## redney

Okay Morticia Adams.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Honestly, the Fail is so far up the K's fat injected butts, they may even spot an original a $$ in there.


----------



## Lounorada

Her a$$ is as diaper-ish looking as Kims.
Also, her spanx are too tight, they're cutting into her thighs.


----------



## berrydiva

I like Kris' dress.


----------



## pixiejenna

Omg instead of the sisterhood of the traveling pants it's the sisterhood of the traveling a$$pads with this family.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Honestly, the Fail is so far up the K's fat injected butts, they may even spot an original a $$ in there.



I agree, their write-ups are so ridiculous. But it's not like the DM has any good reputation to lose.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Los Angeles (September 8)


----------



## Coach Lover Too

(off topic but my gawd look at that guy's bicep!) jeezus!


----------



## berrydiva

Coach Lover Too said:


> (off topic but my gawd look at that guy's bicep!) jeezus!



He orders one steak for himself and another for his arms. Just good Lawd. I would actually be terrified of his arms.


----------



## Lounorada

The hem on her trousers looks butchered.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

To me it doesn't look like a suit. The materials don't match. Those pants are looking might cheap and nasty.


----------



## pittcat

I'm getting Elton John vibes


----------



## littlerock

The circus is in town, and the ring leader is ready to take the stage.


----------



## schadenfreude

Lounorada said:


> The hem on her trousers looks butchered.



Horribly so! And too short.


----------



## Irishgal

Maybe it's the post dental procedure pain meds but I'm getting a strange manically smiling skunk vibe.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Irishgal said:


> Maybe it's the post dental procedure pain meds but *I'm getting a strange manically smiling skunk vibe*.



So business as usual, then?


----------



## Crystalina

I wish she'd change her hair!


----------



## White Orchid

Lounorada said:


> The hem on her trousers looks butchered.


 

That's what my trousers would look like if I ever tried hemming them!


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> The hem on her trousers looks butchered.



A mess. What's sad is that if they only took a hot iron to the hem to make it even and lay flat it wouldn't be that noticeable. I guess gone are the days when assistants had those skills to ensure their celeb was on point all the time.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> A mess. What's sad is that if they only took a hot iron to the hem to make it even and lay flat it wouldn't be that noticeable. I guess gone are the days when assistants had those skills to ensure their celeb was on point all the time.


Exactly.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kris Jenner was full of smiles on Thursday when she enjoyed another date night with her younger beau.

The 59-year-old reality star headed to Cecconi's in West Hollywood for dinner with 34-year-old Corey Gamble and certainly appeared to have had a fabulous evening.

The mother-of-six looked glam in a bodycon style skirt and fitted tank top which she teamed with nude strappy heels. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-Corey-Gamble-dinner-date.html#ixzz3lSuOTOaZ


----------



## redney

He's starting to look like scowling Kanye and she's had more work done.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

He is totally scowling at her bwhahahahaha she is so oblivious


----------



## kirsten

He's like "bish you called the paparazzi again?"


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I love pretty cheek bones but jeezus, hers look painful to me!
She's parted her hair on the opposite side too. Looks better.


----------



## redney

kirsten said:


> He's like "bish you called the paparazzi again?"



he's gonna be adding an extra paps fee this month.


----------



## bag-mania

He's losing interest. Quick Kris, time for you to buy him more stuff!


----------



## jenniferelaine

Her hair & the rest of her look 1000x better.


----------



## pukasonqo

zero chemistry between this two...


----------



## Encore Hermes

She looks lit


----------



## ByeKitty

She does look the best she has in a long time... She should permanently stop brushing her hair back.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

ByeKitty said:


> She does look the best she has in a long time... She should permanently stop brushing her hair back.



I agree!


----------



## Sasha2012

Her daughters are known for their racy chic looks.

But Kris Jenner showed that she could keep up with her much younger children even in her late Fifties.

The 59-year-old reality star rocked leather and lace as she attended the Brent Shapiro Foundation's 10th Annual Summer Spectacular on Saturday night.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...le-attend-charity-event-LA.html#ixzz3lfcs6vq8


----------



## Dallas_Girl

This is totally off topic but I can't stand when photos of people are taken vertical with a wide angle lens. The distortion drives me crazy.


----------



## guccimamma

do you think she pays him in cash?


----------



## Sassys

pukasonqo said:


> zero chemistry between this two...


 
Gay men usually don't have chemistry with straight women


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Kris Jenner Reveals She Doesn't Call Ex Caitlyn Jenner By Her New Name: "I Say 'Jenner'

​
*Kris Jenner* just can't call her Caitlyn. The Kardashian matriarch has revealed that while she's totally supportive when it comes to her ex's recent transition from male to female, she draws the line at calling her by her new name.

The mom-of-six revealed to _Access Hollywood_ that while the world has embraced her former husband's new female persona *Caitlyn Jenner*, her name is still an issue for Kris.
"Can you call Caitlyn, Caitlyn?" *Billy Bush* asked Kris during an exclusive interview with the momager, 59.
"No," Kris revealed. "I say 'Jenner,'" she explained.

"It's hard, you know, it's really, really hard," she continued. "What I have realized in all of this is that everyone handles stuff a different way. No matter what it is, you know. We're all people. We all have different emotions."
Kris went on to explain that she is gradually "getting to know" the female alter ego of the person she was married to for 22 years, but adds that these things do and should take time.

"I just thought she would be a little bit different," Kris admitted, candidly. "Bruce had a distinct personality and, you know, had definite characteristics. And Caitlyn has some different ones, I feel."
"Can you ever be great friends with Caitlyn? Girlfriends? Curl up on the couch? Can this happen?" the show-host asked.

"I don't know about curl up on the couch, but she came over for a drink last night," Kris replied. "And that was nice."


Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...jenner-by-her-new-name--2015189#ixzz3m5dcU000 
Follow us: @usweekly on Twitter | usweekly on Facebook​


----------



## knasarae

Coach Lover Too said:


> Kris Jenner Reveals She Doesn't Call Ex Caitlyn Jenner By Her New Name: "I Say 'Jenner'
> 
> ​
> *Kris Jenner* just can't call her Caitlyn. The Kardashian matriarch has revealed that while she's totally supportive when it comes to her ex's recent transition from male to female, she draws the line at calling her by her new name.
> 
> The mom-of-six revealed to _Access Hollywood_ that while the world has embraced her former husband's new female persona *Caitlyn Jenner*, her name is still an issue for Kris.
> "Can you call Caitlyn, Caitlyn?" *Billy Bush* asked Kris during an exclusive interview with the momager, 59.
> "No," Kris revealed. "I say 'Jenner,'" she explained.
> 
> "It's hard, you know, it's really, really hard," she continued. "What I have realized in all of this is that everyone handles stuff a different way. No matter what it is, you know. We're all people. We all have different emotions."
> Kris went on to explain that she is gradually "getting to know" the female alter ego of the person she was married to for 22 years, but adds that these things do and should take time.
> 
> "I just thought she would be a little bit different," Kris admitted, candidly. "Bruce had a distinct personality and, you know, had definite characteristics. And Caitlyn has some different ones, I feel."
> "Can you ever be great friends with Caitlyn? Girlfriends? Curl up on the couch? Can this happen?" the show-host asked.
> 
> "I don't know about curl up on the couch, *but she came over for a drink last night," Kris replied. "And that was nice."[*/FONT]
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...jenner-by-her-new-name--2015189#ixzz3m5dcU000
> Follow us: @usweekly on Twitter | usweekly on Facebook​




As in nice footage for next season.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Exactly!


----------



## Sasha2012

She admitted yesterday that she still misses her ex-husband but showed no signs of dwelling on the past just 24 hours later. 

Kris Jenner, 59, smiled as she led her much younger boyfriend Corey Gamble - who is 33 - around the Farmers Market at The Village at the Westfield Topanga near Calabasas on Saturday morning.

The reality TV star and Kardashians matriarch looked like she was fresh from exercising in gym gear and a baseball hat bearing the Yeezus logo of her son-in-law Kanye West. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-admitted-s-missing-Bruce.html#ixzz3mF3Plraa


----------



## ChanelMommy

She is way to old him...


----------



## VickyB

Do these people only hang out at strip malls, Rodeo Drive and the eatery of the moment?


----------



## stylemepretty

Ball Game eh?  I bet he loves playing that one.


----------



## White Orchid

At first glance I thought she had a Henna tattoo.  Then I realised it was just her veiny hands lol :greengrin:


----------



## White Orchid

ChanelMommy said:


> She is way to old him...


You do realise he's her pretend boyfriend, right?


----------



## dangerouscurves

ChanelMommy said:


> She is way to old him...




No other well-established man in her age bracket would wanna be in a relationship with her. Fake or real.


----------



## dangerouscurves

White Orchid said:


> You do realise he's her pretend boyfriend, right?




[emoji23]


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I dunno how we're supposed to take anything this family does serious.


----------



## Lounorada

Coach Lover Too said:


> I dunno how we're supposed to take anything this family does serious.



This x1000000


----------



## Michele26

I've never seen a photo of Corey smiling.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Michele26 said:


> I've never seen a photo of Corey smiling.



If _you_ were in the grasp of Satan's cheerleader, would you be smiling?


----------



## tweegy

Well depends.... I get to hold all her preddy purses [emoji39]


----------



## pukasonqo

Michele26 said:


> I've never seen a photo of Corey smiling.




i think he thinks he looks intenssssse if he does not smile


----------



## morgan20

FreeSpirit71 said:


> If _you_ were in the grasp of Satan's cheerleader, would you be smiling?




It depends on the details of the 'contract'


----------



## Sasha2012

Kris Jenner and her 'klan' descended on La Jolla, California for a very special occasion on Tuesday. 

Even though it was belated by over a month, Kris' mother Mary Jo was surely overyjoyed to have some of her grandchildren together to celebrate her 81st birthday.

While it was certainly a family occasion, 59-year-old Kris' toyboy Corey Gamble tagged along and wasn't far from her side during the outing.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...yboy-Corey-Gamble-tags-too.html#ixzz3mchgd591


----------



## chowlover2

What's going on with all the smaller Birkins all of a sudden?


----------



## Sasha2012

Kris Jenner was spotted with her much younger boyfriend, Corey Gamble, 34, and her mom, Mary Jo Campbell taking selfies at the Torrey Pines Golf Course in San Diego on Wednesday.

The 59-year-old reality star took in the scenery as she snapped photos.

The couple has been dating since last year and it must be getting serious if Gamble is already spending time with his possible future in-laws. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Diego-t-stop-taking-photos.html#ixzz3mhuAIjlW


----------



## Encore Hermes

His expression........she probably just said she wanted him to stay over


----------



## AEGIS

Michele26 said:


> I've never seen a photo of Corey smiling.



I think he smiles when he sees that direct deposit every 2 weeks


----------



## chowlover2

He looks as if he wants to wretch! ROFLMFAO!


----------



## AEGIS

chowlover2 said:


> What's going on with all the smaller Birkins all of a sudden?



It's the mini bag trend.  I blame it on the Celine Nano a few years ago, which I own and love.  LV came out with like macro speedys and all of these other small bags


----------



## Crystalina

Kris Jenner is starting to look like David Gest:


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Encore Hermes said:


> His expression........she probably just said she wanted him to stay over





AEGIS said:


> I think he smiles when he sees that direct deposit every 2 weeks





chowlover2 said:


> He looks as if he wants to wretch! ROFLMFAO!





Crystalina said:


> Kris Jenner is starting to look like David Gest:
> View attachment 3137951


----------



## guccimamma

kris is dressed like winter, it is 80s-90s and humid..even in lajolla


----------



## redney

Future in-laws! :lolots: Now, that's funny.


----------



## tomz_grl

Crystalina said:


> Kris Jenner is starting to look like David Gest:
> View attachment 3137951



Whatever happened to him?


----------



## Sasha2012

http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment/kris-jenner-reflects-oj-simpson-trial-20-years/story?id=33980434

*Kris Jenner Reflects on O.J. Simpson Trial 20 Years Later*

It has been 20 years since the O.J. Simpson murder trial, but Kris Jenner says she is still haunted by the red flags she said she missed at the end of Nicole Brown Simpsons life.

The reality-TV star and businesswoman, 59, and her late ex-husband, Robert Kardashian, were close to O.J. Simpson, so much so that Simpson was even one of the groomsmen at their wedding in 1978.

But that relationship became strained after Ronald Goldman and Nicole Brown Simpson, who had divorced the retired football star, were both found slain in Los Angeles June 12, 1994.

Though Simpson was eventually acquitted on criminal murder charges, Jenner said Nicole Brown Simpson had often predicted her own demise at the hands of the Hall of Famer.

Jenners interview reflecting on the tragic events two decades ago will be featured in a new LMN documentary called "The Secret Tapes of the O.J. Case: The Untold Story," which premieres Sept. 30 at 8 p.m. ET. The A&E documentary, O.J. Speaks: The Hidden Tapes, premieres Oct. 1 at 9 p.m. ET. (Both A&E and LMN are partly owned by ABC News' parent company, Disney.)

At the end of Nicole's life, I think she finally was at a place where she knew she had to be more vocal with what was going on and she was in trouble, Jenner told LMN about Nicole and O.J. Simpsons tumultuous relationship. The one thing she would tell all of us by the time, you know, it got to that level was, He's going to kill me and he's going to get away with it.

"I will always feel guilty that I didn't pay more attention and didn't speak up when I thought anything was wrong or asked her more, 'Do you want to talk about it?'" Jenner said.

Jenner, then pregnant with her daughter Kendall Jenner, was in court for the epic trial that concluded Oct. 3, 1995, and had to sit by while then ex-husband Kardashian, whom she had divorced in 1989, acted as adviser to Simpsons legal team.

She also had to listen to a police call, played as evidence, that was a cry for help from Nicole Brown Simpson the October prior to her death. In the call, she claims O.J. is going nuts and is going to beat the s*** out of me, Jenner said.

Her voice, pleading for somebody to come to her house because she thought he was going to beat the s*** out of her, you know, I think that, that was so shocking to me because I had never heard that before.

Long before the arrival of Keeping Up With the Kardashians, the world met Kris Jenner when she spoke out on Good Morning America back in September 1995 on the Kardashian-Jenner-Simpson dynamic through the trial.

Jenner said she and her ex-husband didnt talk about the trial, just the children they shared.

Our opinions are so obviously black and white, she said of her and the famed attorney. What good is it going to do?

Jenner did admit back then to speaking with O.J. Simpson a few times from jail.

I didnt do it, is what she said the football star claimed over the phone.

In the documentary, Jenner put herself back in that time period and in that courtroom. She remembers looking at her ex and the father of her children when the verdict came back, Not guilty.

I think he was shocked, she said of Robert Kardashian. He was definitely stunned. I mean you could look at his face and see it. I've known him my entire life. I know that like he was ... he was floored that that was the verdict.

Eventually, Robert Kardashians relationship with Simpson soured, as well, and even as his life was ending, Kardashian didnt reconnect with his one-time friend. He later died from cancer in 2003 at age 59.

O.J. did try to reach out and call him, Jenner said, but Robert didn't take the call.


----------



## michie

I watched the special last night and yeah, Rob K Sr. did look stunned. But, if he was truly stunned by the verdict, why the hell was he amongst OJ's counsel supporting him??? What was he advising OJ's defense team to do? Tell the jury he did it? Was he planning to hold him as they read a 'Guilty' verdict instead?


----------



## tweegy

michie said:


> I watched the special last night and yeah, Rob K Sr. did look stunned. But, if he was truly stunned by the verdict, why the hell was he amongst OJ's counsel supporting him??? What was he advising OJ's defense team to do? Tell the jury he did it? Was he planning to hold him as they read a 'Guilty' verdict instead?



He really did look stunned. 

I guess given they were close he was on the legal team?


----------



## michie

He wasn't even on the team! He was there to "support a friend". I'm guessing he never addressed his "shock" before his death.


----------



## tweegy

michie said:


> He wasn't even on the team! He was there to "support a friend". I'm guessing he never addressed his "shock" before his death.


I dunno, I honestly can't recall the case. I do remember seeing his face when the verdict was read, the dude looked like "how in the hell?" was written on his face.


----------



## michie

I only know because I watched the special that Sasha posted about. A few posters here said Rob K Sr wasn't even practicing at the time.


----------



## Encore Hermes

michie said:


> I only know because I watched the special that Sasha posted about. A few posters here said *Rob K Sr wasn't even practicing at the time*.




I didn't watch this (I watched the trial)  but I thought he reactivated his lawyer license  because he was a close friend  so he could be in court plus because of attorney client privilege he couldn't be called to testify.


----------



## Jayne1

Encore Hermes said:


> I didn't watch this (I watched the trial)  but I thought he reactivated his lawyer license  because he was a close friend  so he could be in court plus because of attorney client privilege he couldn't be called to testify.



Yes, he reactivated his license and although he hid/destroyed the evidence, I always thought he also reactivated his lawyer license so he could sit front and centre at the trail, which was televised.

The Ks didn't just get the fame whore gene from their mother. 

I watched that special&#8230; Kris wishes she had said something before her friend was murdered? Too busy having affairs to care, I guess.


----------



## bag-mania

It sounds like revisionist history on Kris's part to make herself look better. Why did she attend the trial anyway? She had been divorced from Robert Sr. for a number of years by the time the trial occurred. The logical answer is she was such a famewhore, even back then, she HAD to be there for the trial of the century. Either that, or she was there as a supporter of OJ's, which she would want to distance herself from in retrospect. She has the luxury of being able to spin her story however she wants. Nicole and Robert are dead and not here to dispute her account of it.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

bag-mania said:


> It sounds like revisionist history on Kris's part to make herself look better. Why did she attend the trial anyway? She had been divorced from Robert Sr. for a number of years by the time the trial occurred. The logical answer is she was such a famewhore, even back then, she HAD to be there for the trial of the century. Either that, or she was there as a supporter of OJ's, which she would want to distance herself from in retrospect. She has the luxury of being able to spin her story however she wants. Nicole and Robert are dead and are not here to dispute her account of it.



She was also friends/acquaintences with Nicole. I'm sure the attention of the trial was appealing to her as well, but her attending the trial didn't exactly come out of left-field.


----------



## guccimamma

i'm not a fan of the goldmans (there i said it). i cannot fathom the grief, and their desire to see oj fry...but i feel like they embrace the cameras just a little too much, even after all this time.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think when you become part of something that is forever engrained in pop culture, no matter how morbid or gruesome - that you become thunderstruck in that moment and the sudden fame - for better or worse. For many of these people it was the defining moment of their lives.

IMO people can then go three ways. They try and move on with their lives quietly or, they become advocates for change ie Domestic Violence or Victim support groups - using their fame for good.  Or they get all mixed up trying to use the sad and gruesone reason we know their names to build some kind of fame ie; Faye Resnick and Kato (and also Kris when she talked about it in her book)

I think the Goldman family is a mix of them all.


----------



## AEGIS

It's funny but I took a meeting a few weeks ago with some europeans who are making a film about the OJ trial [it was very random] but anyway they explained to us the theory as to why they believed OJ didn't do it. They said it was Fay Resnick's fault Nicole got killed and the ONLY thing I could think of is "the morally corrupt Faye Resnick?!" a la RH. How the bronco "chase" wasn't really a chase, how Nicole was killed with 2 knives, etc. It was an interesting discourse.


----------



## Jayne1

guccimamma said:


> i'm not a fan of the goldmans (there i said it). i cannot fathom the grief, and their desire to see oj fry...but i feel like they embrace the cameras just a little too much, even after all this time.



Not me -- someone's got to talk about it. I don't want to hear from the lawyers in this case, I don't want to hear from KrisJ, it's not right to interview OJ's kids I'm happy they sued and won.  It lead to OJ being arrested and put away, even if for something entirely different.


----------



## Star1231

I love her style.  She's fab for her age.

Her relationship with Corey seems very fake to me.


----------



## guccimamma

Jayne1 said:


> Not me -- someone's got to talk about it. I don't want to hear from the lawyers in this case, I don't want to hear from KrisJ, it's not right to interview OJ's kids&#8230; I'm happy they sued and won.  It lead to OJ being arrested and put away, even if for something entirely different.



i am happy they sued and won, all those years ago. she just wrote a book, saw her on today show. of course i feel nothing but sympathy for her...but i know people who have moved on from horrific tragedies. she seems to wallow in it, or dare i say trying capitalize on it. 

it seems like she made this her life. i didn't hear her speak of advocacy, but maybe i didn't hear the entire interview.


----------



## sdkitty

I don't watch these people on TV for more than five minutes but last night I was channel surfing and caught a few minutes.  Kim was going thru Caitlyn's closet and taking Bruce's clothes out to give to her mother and sisters to remember him by.  Then she went to her mother's house and they were going down memory lane with Bruce's suits.
This seemed so ridiculous to me.  A man leaves you to go be a woman and you want to hang his old suits in your closet?  Please.  Kris was crying.  Wow these reality people are actually actors I guess.


----------



## Jayne1

sdkitty said:


> I don't watch these people on TV for more than five minutes but last night I was channel surfing and caught a few minutes.  Kim was going thru Caitlyn's closet and taking Bruce's clothes out to give to her mother and sisters to remember him by.  Then she went to her mother's house and they were going down memory lane with Bruce's suits.
> This seemed so ridiculous to me.  A man leaves you to go be a woman and you want to hang his old suits in your closet?  Please.  Kris was crying.  Wow these reality people are actually actors I guess.



That was so bizarre!  Taking the old clothes and crying over an old shirt because he's dead.

She divorced him!  They hated each other the last few years.  But Kris rewrites history -- she did with Rob Sr.


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> That was so bizarre!  Taking the old clothes and crying over an old shirt because he's dead.
> 
> She divorced him!  They hated each other the last few years.  But Kris rewrites history -- she did with Rob Sr.


so ridiculous
if you want to remember your life with your departed husband you can look at photos (or in her case TV series episodes)
Even people whose beloved spouses die usually don't keep their clothing


----------



## Jayne1

sdkitty said:


> so ridiculous
> if you want to remember your life with your departed husband you can look at photos (or in her case TV series episodes)
> *Even people whose beloved spouses die usually don't keep their clothing*



Getting her daughter to go over to Cait's house (granted, they needed filming material) and bringing the old clothes back to Kris.  Clothes Cait didn't want anymore. Then crying over the old clothes because Bruce was dead. Bizarre!


----------



## Pursejoy9

guccimamma said:


> i'm not a fan of the goldmans (there i said it). i cannot fathom the grief, and their desire to see oj fry...but i feel like they embrace the cameras just a little too much, even after all this time.


I think that is one of the most shocking and uncompassionate things I have ever read. I am disgusted. I mean, really, their son was murdered and the known murderer got away with it. Would you be ok?


----------



## poopsie

guccimamma said:


> i am happy they sued and won, all those years ago. she just wrote a book, saw her on today show. of course i feel nothing but sympathy for her...but *i know people who have moved on from horrific tragedies. she seems to wallow in it, or dare i say trying capitalize on it.
> *
> *it seems like she made this her life.* i didn't hear her speak of advocacy, but maybe i didn't hear the entire interview.





Then there are Doris and Debra Tate, John Walsh,Marc Klaas to name a few who went on to tirelessly advocate for their loved ones who were victims. It must be horrible to see the notoriety of the killers grow while the victims usually tend to be forgotten. We must hear the killers names mentioned hundreds of times more than the victims'.  Maybe that is why they do what they do  I don't begrudge them their wallowing, if that is how they choose to proceed in dealing with tragedy.


----------



## michie

What did her new boyfriend think of her taking Bruce's old suits and having them around to sniff???


----------



## White Orchid

tomz_grl said:


> Whatever happened to him?



He melted into a pile of wax.


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> He melted into a pile of wax.


 



Which will inevitably happen to the K/Js one day...


----------



## tweegy

michie said:


> What did her new boyfriend think of her taking Bruce's old suits and having them around to sniff???



Well he's busy holding the purses so he's a little preoccupied atm lol


----------



## michie

I'm so done with y'all


----------



## Encore Hermes

tweegy said:


> Well he's busy holding the purses so he's a little preoccupied atm lol


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Pursejoy9 said:


> I think that is one of the most shocking and uncompassionate things I have ever read. I am disgusted. I mean, really, their son was murdered and the known murderer got away with it. Would you be ok?



I'd be on camera every chance I got to call OJ out for the sorry piece of sh*t he is.


----------



## Oryx816

poopsie said:


> Then there are Doris and Debra Tate, John Walsh,Marc Klaas to name a few who went on to tirelessly advocate for their loved ones who were victims. It must be horrible to see the notoriety of the killers grow while the victims usually tend to be forgotten. We must hear the killers names mentioned hundreds of times more than the victims'.  Maybe that is why they do what they do  I don't begrudge them their wallowing, if that is how they choose to proceed in dealing with tragedy.




So true.  And maybe some people think they are still at it "after all this time"....but their loved ones are still gone and didn't get justice "after all this time".



Coach Lover Too said:


> I'd be on camera every chance I got to call OJ out for the sorry piece of sh*t he is.




This!  There would be no "moving on" for me, not as long as he was still breathing and my child wasn't.  I do not begrudge the Goldmans one moment of airtime.


----------



## Star1231

Encore Hermes said:


> His expression........she probably just said she wanted him to stay over




Lol


----------



## Star1231

Sasha2012 said:


> Kris Jenner was full of smiles on Thursday when she enjoyed another date night with her younger beau.
> 
> 
> 
> The 59-year-old reality star headed to Cecconi's in West Hollywood for dinner with 34-year-old Corey Gamble and certainly appeared to have had a fabulous evening.
> 
> 
> 
> The mother-of-six looked glam in a bodycon style skirt and fitted tank top which she teamed with nude strappy heels.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-Corey-Gamble-dinner-date.html#ixzz3lSuOTOaZ




He's not doing a good job of playing the role of pretend bf. He's clearly not into her.


----------



## poopsie

Star1231 said:


> He's not doing a good job of playing the role of pretend bf. *He's clearly not into her.*



In more ways than one


----------



## FreeSpirit71

poopsie said:


> In more ways than one



#Dead


----------



## uhpharm01

poopsie said:


> In more ways than one



Hahha


----------



## redney

poopsie said:


> In more ways than one


----------



## Sasha2012

She's putting her reality star beginnings behind her with a bona fide career as a fashion model.

But while Kendall Jenner may soon eclipse the stardom of her sisters, there's no escaping her momager.

Kendall certainly didn't look happy to have Kris Jenner at her side as she jetted off to Paris Fashion Week on Monday.  

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-Fashion-Week-mother-Kris.html#ixzz3nAjXLkJq


----------



## poopsie

All I can think of is the childhood taunt of "your mother wears army boots"


----------



## lizmil

^lol


----------



## Sasha2012

They met at a party 14 months ago.

And Kris Jenner, 59, and her 34-year-old toyboy Corey Gamble looked incredibly loved up as they stepped out in Paris on Wednesday morning.

The couple gazed into each other's eyes as they left their plush hotel trailing behind Kris' model daughter Kendall Jenner, who was heading out on Fashion Week fittings.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-sights-ahead-Fashion-Week.html#ixzz3nEoG8mbb


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I'd love to know what his mother thinks about this arrangement.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Is there still the possibility that the Jenner and Kardashian threads be condensed into one? Please.....


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Encore Hermes said:


> Is there still the possibility that the Jenner and Kardashian threads be condensed into one? Please.....


----------



## Lounorada

PMKs upper lip is looking botched to hell... It's reminding me of this:


----------



## Oryx816

Lounorada said:


> PMKs upper lip is looking botched to hell... Kind of reminding me of this:




I have only seen one full episode of their show and it was this one.  I was really scared, and never watched again.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Lounorada said:


> PMKs upper lip is looking botched to hell... It's reminding me of this:



:lolots:


----------



## morgan20

Daily Fail and the 'looked incredibly loved up' there is no chemistry between them


----------



## redney

What happened? Why is she carrying her own bag?


----------



## White Orchid

Lol @ her lop-sided lips.


----------



## guccimamma

poopsie said:


> Then there are Doris and Debra Tate, John Walsh,Marc Klaas to name a few who went on to tirelessly advocate for their loved ones who were victims. It must be horrible to see the notoriety of the killers grow while the victims usually tend to be forgotten. We must hear the killers names mentioned hundreds of times more than the victims'.  Maybe that is why they do what they do  I don't begrudge them their wallowing, if that is how they choose to proceed in dealing with tragedy.



i know it isn't a popular opinion, and i have nothing but the highest respect for everyone you mentioned above.  the goldmans strike me different (especially kim), but obviously i am in the minority of that outlook. maybe because the book is about her, and has her photo on the cover.  i can agree that oj should rot in hell.


----------



## whimsic

She dresses better than her daughters most of the time..


----------



## Sasha2012

She often gives her daughters a run for their money in the style stakes. 

And Kris Jenner pulled another fashion forward look out of the bag when she stepped out at the Balmain fashion show during Paris Fashion Week on Thursday. 

Joined by her younger flame Corey Gamble, the 59-year-old star flaunted her slim figure in a black unitard.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ide-boyfriend-Corey-Gamble.html#ixzz3nLyjh2iG


----------



## guccimamma

i hate it when you see the shine of the spandex.


----------



## Michele26




----------



## Sasha2012

She's got a designer wardrobe to die for - and while Kris Jenner likes to stick to classic ensembles, it's fair to say the momager likes to surprise on occasion. 

Heading to Paris's cult store Colette on Rue Saint Honoré on Thursday, the 59-year-old wore a military-inspired grey jacket for the occasion. 

The long-length number had gold detailing on the cuffs and an emblem sewn on the pocket. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ired-jacket-shopping-Paris.html#ixzz3nM0utNEY


----------



## Michele26

^^Her son goes with her everywhere.


----------



## redney

Isn't it in the mid 60s/low 70s (F) in Paris? She's completely weather challenged too then.

Really hate the round mirrored sunglasses and sh*t eating grin.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Actually it's pretty cool in Paris right now in the mornings and evenings. And is a little windy. That coat isn't out of place.


----------



## michie

Why is she dressed like Ralph the doorman?


----------



## pittcat

michie said:


> Why is she dressed like Ralph the doorman?




Lol was just going to ask why she stole the doorman's coat


----------



## michie

pittcat said:


> Lol was just going to ask why she stole the doorman's coat



Right! If she had a hat on, someone would probably slip her a few bucks for a cab!


----------



## tweegy

Maybe it's Corey's old jacket... Maybe that's how they met?


----------



## tweegy




----------



## DC-Cutie

She's dressed like a doorman and he looks like backup security


----------



## pukasonqo

is kris auditioning for "joseph and the multicolour coat"?
nope, i stand corrected, maybe she and the rest of the klan will be rekreating the kover of "sargent pepper's..."


----------



## Encore Hermes

tweegy said:


>


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Balmain After Party. (October 1)


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I'm guessing she has to wear her dresses that short to take the focus off that jacked-up face. She is getting into _Ridley's Believe It or Not_ territory with those fillers.

The second photo^ is the stuff of nightmares.


----------



## whimsic

Why does she keep styling her hair that way? It's awful! 

Kylie's legs are a younger version of PMK's..


----------



## simone72

Sometimes she dresses really well and other times a complete mess!!


----------



## Oryx816

Her cheeks look like a pair of saggy breasts on her face.  :vomit:


----------



## Lounorada

The skin on her body looks like the skin of a shriveled, over-cooked baked potato. 

She really is the most horrifying, evil looking creature.


----------



## Encore Hermes

The pap behind her  C'est une horreur! 
The eyelashes truly look like caterpillars and can't say more about the lumpy fillers.


----------



## Michele26

What did she do to her nose?! :giggles:


----------



## Eva1991

Her nose looks unnaturally small.


----------



## pukasonqo

Encore Hermes said:


> The pap behind her  C'est une horreur!
> The eyelashes truly look like caterpillars and can't say more about the lumpy fillers.
> View attachment 3145856




kimbo does look very much like her PMK especially in this pic
the dollars must be flowing, either that or momma's little helpers are doing a great job, that is the only way i can explain her insane expression


----------



## sdkitty

if this forum is any indication of the general population, or of women in general, she must be one of the most disliked people in the US


----------



## B. Jara

Sasha2012 said:


> Daily Mail
> 
> 
> 
> Balmain After Party. (October 1)




First picture, he needs a fly check [emoji23]


----------



## Oryx816

sdkitty said:


> if this forum is any indication of the general population, or of women in general, she must be one of the most disliked people in the US




Anyone who peddles their daughter's sex tape for a buck should be.


----------



## sdkitty

Oryx816 said:


> Anyone who peddles their daughter's sex tape for a buck should be.



I agree....I find her disgusting
but I couldn't help but think what would she think if she read thread?
She's earned it tho


----------



## Nathalya

Those cheeks... eyelashes... nose... smh


----------



## lizmil

Every time I see her, I see the Grinch.


----------



## Sasha2012

They're both huge designer fashion fans.

And Kris Jenner showed off the benefits of having Kim Kardashian as a daughter as she raided the stylish star's wardrobe for a date night in Paris with boyfriend Corey Gamble on Friday. 

The 59-year-old Momager wore the same Balmain striped jacket and trouser combo Kim, 34, wore to the Cannes Lion Film Festival back in June as she headed to  Costes hotel restaurant with her toyboy beau Corey.  

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...king-chic-head-toe-stripes.html#ixzz3nUJrmCC5


----------



## stylemepretty

If Corey is a straight man than I'm a unicorn.


----------



## Sasha2012

She might be nearing 60, but Kris Jenner shows no sign of slowing down.

The Keeping up the Kardashians matriarch was spotted in quite the show-stopping outfit as she cosied up to Balmain Creative Director Olivier Rousteing during Paris Fashion Week on Thursday evening.

Attending the Balmain SS16 after-party at La Perouse restaurant in the French fashion capital, the mother-of-six certainly looked to be stealing the limelight from her model daughter Kendall in her revealing outfit.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...steing-star-studded-dinner.html#ixzz3nUMJysWe


----------



## Lounorada

Olivier is an embarrassment to the fashion industry. Balmain need to get rid of him or should have got rid of him the second he started entertaining the Kardjenniers.

PMK is repulsive... I can't even look at her with a serious face.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Her face...that nose...that Botox wonky-eye...those overfilled cheeks....good lawd woman!


----------



## sdkitty

wearing her daughter's clothes and dating a guy who looks like her daughter's husband?  eww


----------



## Bag*Snob

Her ashy knees....


----------



## Sasha2012

Much like her very famous daughters, Kris Jenner is a magnet for attention. 

And on Saturday, the 59-year-old demonstrated her head turning credentials when she arrived to the Elie Saab show with her boyfriend Corey Gamble during Paris Fashion Week.

Kris was hard-to-miss with her fluffy blue coat that had a chic ribbon loosely tied around the neckline.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ion-boyfriend-Corey-Gamble.html#ixzz3nWNO3aMr


----------



## AEGIS

does Cory not wear undershirts? his nipples stay on high alert


----------



## guccimamma

he seems to be putting on weight?


----------



## LuxePRW

stylemepretty said:


> if corey is a straight man than i'm a unicorn.



+1


----------



## Jikena

AEGIS said:


> does Cory not wear undershirts? his nipples stay on high alert



Why would someone wear a shirt under a shirt though ?


----------



## Wildflower22

Man, Kris is always so happy to be photographed.


----------



## Crystalina

Corey Gamble is GAY.

Kris' legs look awful! Put some damn moisturizer on those sausages. Also, her nose is disintegrating, a la Michael Jackson. Furthermore, she's way too old for those boots.

She looks like Liza Minelli, and actually, Liza looks better!


----------



## Crystalina

Also, Corey has man-boobs like Kanye.


----------



## Crystalina

Michele26 said:


> What did she do to her nose?! :giggles:




Her nose looks like a crooked penis. Sorry, but it's the truth!


----------



## AEGIS

Jikena said:


> Why would someone wear a shirt under a shirt though ?




That's why it's called an *under*shirt.....


----------



## lurkernomore

she can do all kinds of crazy things to her face, and wear all kinds of inappropriate clothes, but her hands give away her age...and there is nothing wrong with her age...


----------



## Bag*Snob

Corey's hips seem to be wider than his shoulders.


----------



## pukasonqo

i am just glad the tall bodyguard is back, is refreshing to look at him instead of PMK
what is going on with fashion houses today that they feel the need to cater to the lowest denomination? i am referring specifically to the kartrashians


----------



## V0N1B2

Bag*Snob said:


> Corey's hips seem to be wider than his shoulders.


Is that why he's always wearing sweatpants?
Kris is dressed in tens of thousands of dollars worth of clothes and Korey is always seen wearing..... sweatpants. 
I mean, if you're going to be the "arm kandy" of PMK, step it up bro. Put on some big boy pants and tuck your damn shirt in.  Put on a belt. Dress like the gigolo you were hired to be. 
Richard Gere would not be pleased.


----------



## Crystalina

V0N1B2 said:


> Is that why he's always wearing sweatpants?
> 
> Kris is dressed in tens of thousands of dollars worth of clothes and Korey is always seen wearing..... sweatpants.
> 
> I mean, if you're going to be the "arm kandy" of PMK, step it up bro. Put on some big boy pants and tuck your damn shirt in.  Put on a belt. Dress like the gigolo you were hired to be.
> 
> Richard Gere would not be pleased.




He's trying to rock the Kanye West concentration camp/refugee look.


----------



## Bentley1

Bag*Snob said:


> Corey's hips seem to be wider than his shoulders.




Lmaooo they are! [emoji23]


----------



## White Orchid

I'll just leave this here  :weird:  

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=HQu_NLRvULM




Sasha2012 said:


> She might be nearing 60, but Kris Jenner shows no sign of slowing down.
> 
> The Keeping up the Kardashians matriarch was spotted in quite the show-stopping outfit as she cosied up to Balmain Creative Director Olivier Rousteing during Paris Fashion Week on Thursday evening.
> 
> Attending the Balmain SS16 after-party at La Perouse restaurant in the French fashion capital, the mother-of-six certainly looked to be stealing the limelight from her model daughter Kendall in her revealing outfit.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...steing-star-studded-dinner.html#ixzz3nUMJysWe


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> I'll just leave this here  :weird:
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=HQu_NLRvULM


:lolots:


----------



## White Orchid

Elaine Benis, my hero, lol.


----------



## Katel

Crystalina said:


> Corey Gamble is GAY.
> 
> Kris' legs look awful! Put some damn moisturizer on those sausages. Also, her nose is disintegrating, a la Michael Jackson. Furthermore, she's way too old for those boots.
> 
> She looks like Liza Minelli, and actually, Liza looks better!





Crystalina said:


> Also, Corey has man-boobs like Kanye.





Crystalina said:


> Her nose looks like a crooked penis. Sorry, but it's the truth!



lmfao! pls don't be shy - tell us how you really feel 

(p.s. thank you for that - this thread never disappoints )


----------



## Katel

White Orchid said:


> I'll just leave this here  :weird:
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=HQu_NLRvULM




and *TU* for one of the funniest scenes in history - I think I just had a little accident :lolots:


----------



## Encore Hermes

White Orchid said:


> I'll just leave this here  :weird:
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=HQu_NLRvULM


----------



## White Orchid

Erm....is her left eye shrinking?


----------



## White Orchid

Katel said:


> and *TU* for one of the funniest scenes in history - I think I just had a little accident :lolots:



It's OK, happens to the best of us.  The joys of getting older lol.


----------



## Crystalina

White Orchid said:


> Erm....is her left eye shrinking?




I think it's a pinched or frozen nerve from too much Botox!


----------



## White Orchid

Crystalina said:


> I think it's a pinched or frozen nerve from too much Botox!



So does it subside?  It looks incredibly weird.


----------



## Oryx816

White Orchid said:


> Elaine Benis, my hero, lol.




Mine too!  Hilarious!


----------



## Crystalina

White Orchid said:


> So does it subside?  It looks incredibly weird.




I think it does subside but that can take a while.


----------



## Sasha2012

He's jetted to Paris without wife Kim Kardashian, so Kanye West has had to find a new member of the family to party with.

The rapper showed up to Vogue's anniversary bash, where the French edition of the magazine celebrated its 95th birthday, with his mother-in-law Kris Jenner on Saturday night.

The two showed off their contrasting styles at the star-studded Paris Fashion Week party, and some bizarre antics on the red carpet, with Kanye dressing down while Kris was glammed up.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-styles-Vogue-s-PFW-party.html#ixzz3nYRzXbT2


----------



## Dallas_Girl

She is too close to her daughters men. It's creepy!!!


----------



## Crystalina

What's with that freaky rapper dude dressed in white? Too bad none of the women in that family can pick a man with class.

Two words: TRAILER TRASH


----------



## Florasun

White Orchid said:


> I'll just leave this here  :weird:
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=HQu_NLRvULM



One of the all time classics!



Katel said:


> and *TU* for one of the funniest scenes in history - I think I just had a little accident :lolots:



LOL! That is why we need to carry big bags - spare pair of depends


----------



## Florasun

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Her face...that nose...that Botox wonky-eye...those overfilled cheeks....good lawd woman!



Caitlyn has that wonky eye thing going too. What is up with that?


----------



## chowlover2

Sasha2012 said:


> He's jetted to Paris without wife Kim Kardashian, so Kanye West has had to find a new member of the family to party with.
> 
> 
> 
> The rapper showed up to Vogue's anniversary bash, where the French edition of the magazine celebrated its 95th birthday, with his mother-in-law Kris Jenner on Saturday night.
> 
> 
> 
> The two showed off their contrasting styles at the star-studded Paris Fashion Week party, and some bizarre antics on the red carpet, with Kanye dressing down while Kris was glammed up.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-styles-Vogue-s-PFW-party.html#ixzz3nYRzXbT2




What a motley crew! 

At least Corey dressed up! I can't say as much for Kanye. The white undershirt he is sporting is too holey for even my Mom's rag bag. And he wants people to take him seriously as a designer? He is out of his mind.


----------



## chloebagfreak

A while before Bruce came out as Caitlin, I had a feeling Kris was going to come out as a man.
She was always so emasculating to Bruce/Caitlin .


----------



## dangerouscurves

AEGIS said:


> That's why it's called an *under*shirt.....




I don't know any guy who wears undershirt. Is this American thing?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

dangerouscurves said:


> I don't know any guy who wears undershirt. Is this American thing?



Are we talking about a singlet here? Tons of guys in Oz wear them.


----------



## dangerouscurves

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Are we talking about a singlet here? Tons of guys in Oz wear them.




Possibly. I had an ex who wears it but he's an American and was in the military and he called it a wife-beater.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

dangerouscurves said:


> Possibly. I had an ex who wears it but he's an American and was in the military and he called it a wife-beater.



Yep. Same thing.


----------



## poopsie

PMK looks more like Madame every day


----------



## dangerouscurves

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Yep. Same thing.




Men in Europe don't wear them, none that I've known of.


----------



## White Orchid

dangerouscurves said:


> Possibly. I had an ex who wears it but he's an American and was in the military and he called it a wife-beater.



Huh?  How did that term come about?


----------



## dangerouscurves

White Orchid said:


> Huh?  How did that term come about?




Lol! I asked him this question and he said because only a wife beater would wear it as an outerwear. Lol!


----------



## White Orchid

Lol, OK.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

White Orchid said:


> I'll just leave this here  :weird:
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=HQu_NLRvULM


----------



## Jikena

dangerouscurves said:


> I don't know any guy who wears undershirt. Is this American thing?



Ikr. I was like "what ? an undershirt ?". I didn't want to get "attacked" for asking though.  I asked my bf and he told me that it's something old people sometimes wear.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Jikena said:


> Ikr. I was like "what ? an undershirt ?". I didn't want to get "attacked" for asking though.  I asked my bf and he told me that it's something old people sometimes wear.



Lol...won't attack you - promise. They're pretty common in Australia. Lots of guys (young, old and in between) wear a brand called Bonds here in summer. And in winter, they're worn as an extra layer under your clothes


----------



## Jikena

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Lol...won't attack you - promise. They're pretty common in Australia. Lots of guys (young, old and in between) wear a brand called Bonds here in summer. And in winter, they're worn as an extra layer under your clothes



Thanks. ^^


----------



## sdkitty

White Orchid said:


> Elaine Benis, my hero, lol.


that is one of the all time great seinfeld scenes....my other fave is puffy shirt


----------



## sdkitty

Sasha2012 said:


> He's jetted to Paris without wife Kim Kardashian, so Kanye West has had to find a new member of the family to party with.
> 
> The rapper showed up to Vogue's anniversary bash, where the French edition of the magazine celebrated its 95th birthday, with his mother-in-law Kris Jenner on Saturday night.
> 
> The two showed off their contrasting styles at the star-studded Paris Fashion Week party, and some bizarre antics on the red carpet, with Kanye dressing down while Kris was glammed up.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-styles-Vogue-s-PFW-party.html#ixzz3nYRzXbT2


she's not particularly slender so why is her neck and shoulders looking so bony?


----------



## AEGIS

dangerouscurves said:


> Possibly. I had an ex who wears it but he's an American and was in the military and he called it a*[/B] wife-beater.*


*


I have always hated that term

but yea it's a shirt or a sleeveless cotton tshirt. usually white.*


----------



## AEGIS

White Orchid said:


> Huh?  How did that term come about?



something about in movies, men who beat their wives always wore them...like trailor trash


----------



## guccimamma

White Orchid said:


> Huh?  How did that term come about?



whenever i watched Cops, the drunk guy who answers the door is wearing one...i assumed it came from that.


----------



## guccimamma

Bag*Snob said:


> Corey's hips seem to be wider than his shoulders.



he has a womanly physique. soft looking legs.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Wife beater 





Gentlemansgazette


----------



## Oryx816

AEGIS said:


> I have always hated that term
> 
> 
> 
> but yea it's a shirt or a sleeveless cotton tshirt. usually white.




+1.

Absolutely vile term.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Going to lunch with Corey who looks like he








Daily mail


----------



## Sasha2012

The momager and her brood have become a fixture at the world's most fashionable events.

And while the action at Paris Fashion Week is almost non-stop, Kris Jenner managed to take some time out of her busy schedule to enjoy a romantic lunch with boyfriend Corey Gamble on Sunday.

The 59-year-old momager and her music executive boyfriend, 34, stayed close to each other as they left Japanese eatery, Kinugawa, in the French capital.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...c-lunch-Paris-Fashion-Week.html#ixzz3ndfVQ5SO


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Hmmm...no...I do not get "couple" from these two. At.All. More like domineering older woman and her erstwhile bag carrier.


----------



## sdkitty

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Hmmm...no...I do not get "couple" from these two. At.All. More like domineering older woman and her erstwhile bag carrier.


so she pays him to hang out with her so she can look like her daughters with a black BF?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

sdkitty said:


> so she pays him to hang out with her so she can look like her daughters with a black BF?



I don't know what her reasoning is here because, I mean is ANYONE buying these two as a couple?


----------



## sdkitty

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I don't know what her reasoning is here because, I mean is ANYONE buying these two as a couple?


I'm not in her head but it appears to me that she started out promoting her daughters and now she wants to be them.


----------



## V0N1B2

sdkitty said:


> I'm not in her head but it appears to me that she started out promoting her daughters and now she wants to be them.



Wait. What!?!?    Are you trying to tell me there's gonna be a Kris & Korey..... uh...
SEX TAPE?!?!


----------



## Oryx816

V0N1B2 said:


> Wait. What!?!?    Are you trying to tell me there's gonna be a Kris & Korey..... uh...
> 
> SEX TAPE?!?!




Maybe Kim will be the camerawoman.  

Just the other day on Ellen, she said she can hear Kris and Corey in the bedroom and then calls her sisters and puts it on speaker....creepy!  I think most people would leave the house, but this family is super dysfunctional.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

sdkitty said:


> I'm not in her head but it appears to me that she started out promoting her daughters and now she wants to be them.


----------



## Eva1991

Oryx816 said:


> Maybe Kim will be the camerawoman.
> 
> Just the other day on Ellen, she said she can hear Kris and Corey in the bedroom and then calls her sisters and puts it on speaker....creepy!  I think most people would leave the house, but this family is super dysfunctional.



She said what????

Most people would not only leave the house, they would be traumatized for life.


----------



## sdkitty

Eva1991 said:


> She said what????
> 
> Most people would not only leave the house, they would be traumatized for life.


LOL
I would think her behavior and copycat ways would be very annoying to her daughters - and embarassing


----------



## sdkitty

FreeSpirit71 said:


>


----------



## V0N1B2

Oryx816 said:


> Maybe Kim will be the camerawoman.
> 
> Just the other day on Ellen, she said she can hear Kris and Corey in the bedroom and then calls her sisters and puts it on speaker....creepy!  I think most people would leave the house, but this family is super dysfunctional.


Interesting. I'm inclined to think her moans and groans are probably from him zipping her into one of her too tight outfits.
Her: oh yeah, get in there, mmm hmmm
Him: oh baby that is tight
Her: I know but it feels amazing
Him: oh yeah, c'mon, c'mon, get it all in
Her: just stuff it in there FFS!
Her: Aaahhhhhh yes! yes! yes!
Him: phew! That was a lot of work


----------



## Dallas_Girl

V0N1B2 said:


> Interesting. I'm inclined to think her moans and groans are probably from him zipping her into one of her too tight outfits.
> 
> Her: oh yeah, get in there, mmm hmmm
> 
> Him: oh baby that is tight
> 
> Her: I know but it feels amazing
> 
> Him: oh yeah, c'mon, c'mon, get it all in
> 
> Her: just stuff it in there FFS!
> 
> Her: Aaahhhhhh yes! yes! yes!
> 
> Him: phew! That was a lot of work




Rotflmao [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Oryx816

Eva1991 said:


> She said what????
> 
> Most people would not only leave the house, they would be traumatized for life.




Lol!  IKR!

The video is posted in the Kim thread just a few pages back.


----------



## Oryx816

V0N1B2 said:


> Interesting. I'm inclined to think her moans and groans are probably from him zipping her into one of her too tight outfits.
> 
> Her: oh yeah, get in there, mmm hmmm
> 
> Him: oh baby that is tight
> 
> Her: I know but it feels amazing
> 
> Him: oh yeah, c'mon, c'mon, get it all in
> 
> Her: just stuff it in there FFS!
> 
> Her: Aaahhhhhh yes! yes! yes!
> 
> Him: phew! That was a lot of work




:dead:


----------



## lizmil

poopsie said:


> PMK looks more like Madame every day



I haven't seen Madame in years! You're right though we have been seeing her current self.


----------



## sdkitty

V0N1B2 said:


> Interesting. I'm inclined to think her moans and groans are probably from him zipping her into one of her too tight outfits.
> Her: oh yeah, get in there, mmm hmmm
> Him: oh baby that is tight
> Her: I know but it feels amazing
> Him: oh yeah, c'mon, c'mon, get it all in
> Her: just stuff it in there FFS!
> Her: Aaahhhhhh yes! yes! yes!
> Him: phew! That was a lot of work




that's so funny

on a more serious note, I'm guessing maybe Kim says and does what her mom tells her to.....these people maybe have become so disconnected to real life they don't know what's real and what's not.  and I don't feel sorry for them - except for the little children like North.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.eonline.com/news/702902/...m_campaign=twitterfeed_celebrities_topstories

*The Kardashian and Jenner Girls Are "America's First Family" While Gracing the Cover of Cosmopolitan Together*

This absolutely calls for a celebration, dolls!

As Cosmopolitan prepares to release its November issue, the world's largest magazine is reaching a milestone with its 50th birthday. With such a special landmark, the publication knew they had to get someone good to grace the cover. Let's just say they absolutely delivered.

Kris Jenner and her daughters Kim Kardashian, Khloé Kardashian, Kourtney Kardashian, Kendall Jenner and Kylie Jenner come together for 16 pages of family style.

Matching in white button-downs and black heels, the ladies showed off their beauty and tight family bond in several classic photos both on the cover and inside the issue.

"No one could have predicted the Kardashians' and Jenners' success," Ryan Seacrest shared to the publication. "But when you spend time with them, what resonates is the family unit. There are so many things about them that are glamorous, crazy, and unlike our lives, but the sense of family is universal."

He continued, "They love and stand by one another no matter what. Their unvarnished candor reveals how close they really are."

The American Idol host, who was instrumental in bringing Keeping Up With the Kardashians to the small screen, also can't help but acknowledge how strong the family is no matter what comes their way.

Whether it's the heartache in a certain relationship or the acceptance in a family member's transition, Seacrest has nothing but praise for how the family reacts to many situations under the public eye.

"What's more, they present acceptance. You look at Bruce and now Caitlynyou see the power of a family to come together when it would be so easy to fall apart," he shared in the new issue. "There's comfort in viewing that steadfastness of love."

He continued, "It takes courage to go on camera and deal with something with which you never thought you'd be dealing. I, for one, thank them for sharing the journey, because more often than not, it's not only entertaining, it's inspiring."


----------



## Oryx816

Hmmm, intriguing.  The cover says "like you've never seen them before", so I guess they will be dressed and in a library reading a book.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Disturbing that they've tagged them as "America's First Family". Like...WTF?


----------



## pukasonqo

Oryx816 said:


> Maybe Kim will be the camerawoman.
> 
> Just the other day on Ellen, she said she can hear Kris and Corey in the bedroom and then calls her sisters and puts it on speaker....creepy!  I think most people would leave the house, but this family is super dysfunctional.




now that would put me off sex
but then, kimbo is married to kanye so probably sex is not something that happens much for her


----------



## sdkitty

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Disturbing that they've tagged them as "America's First Family". Like...WTF?


that's sickening


----------



## AEGIS

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.eonline.com/news/702902/...m_campaign=twitterfeed_celebrities_topstories
> 
> *The Kardashian and Jenner Girls Are "America's First Family" While Gracing the Cover of Cosmopolitan Together*
> 
> This absolutely calls for a celebration, dolls!
> 
> As Cosmopolitan prepares to release its November issue, the world's largest magazine is reaching a milestone with its 50th birthday. With such a special landmark, the publication knew they had to get someone good to grace the cover. Let's just say they absolutely delivered.
> 
> Kris Jenner and her daughters Kim Kardashian, Khloé Kardashian, Kourtney Kardashian, Kendall Jenner and Kylie Jenner come together for 16 pages of family style.
> 
> Matching in white button-downs and black heels, the ladies showed off their beauty and tight family bond in several classic photos both on the cover and inside the issue.
> 
> "No one could have predicted the Kardashians' and Jenners' success," Ryan Seacrest shared to the publication. "But when you spend time with them, what resonates is the family unit. There are so many things about them that are glamorous, crazy, and unlike our lives, but the sense of family is universal."
> 
> He continued, "They love and stand by one another no matter what. Their unvarnished candor reveals how close they really are."
> 
> The American Idol host, who was instrumental in bringing Keeping Up With the Kardashians to the small screen, also can't help but acknowledge how strong the family is no matter what comes their way.
> 
> Whether it's the heartache in a certain relationship or the acceptance in a family member's transition, Seacrest has nothing but praise for how the family reacts to many situations under the public eye.
> 
> "What's more, they present acceptance. You look at Bruce and now Caitlynyou see the power of a family to come together when it would be so easy to fall apart," he shared in the new issue. "There's comfort in viewing that steadfastness of love."
> 
> He continued, "It takes courage to go on camera and deal with something with which you never thought you'd be dealing. I, for one, thank them for sharing the journey, because more often than not, it's not only entertaining, it's inspiring."




Kim still looks the best surprisingly


----------



## michie

Top pic made me say, "Damn, 2 Kylies!!!"


----------



## V0N1B2

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Disturbing that they've tagged them as "America's First Family". Like...WTF?


Agreed.  First Family. 


AEGIS said:


> Kim still looks the best surprisingly


Co-sign.  Kim is the only one standing out to me in both photos.  Kim and Kourtney look great in the top photo, while the others look, IDK... drugged or something.  Second photo is not flattering to any of them 'cept Kim.  Considering her younger sister is a model it's Kim IMO, that photographs the best. 
I realize the pictures have been airbrushed to hay-ell, but still...


----------



## michie

Oryx816 said:


> Maybe Kim will be the camerawoman.
> 
> Just the other day on Ellen, *she said she can hear Kris and Corey in the bedroom* and then calls her sisters and puts it on speaker....creepy!  I think most people would leave the house, but this family is super dysfunctional.



Mmmmmmmnnnnohhhmygod!!! Why TF you lyin'????


----------



## chowlover2

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Disturbing that they've tagged them as "America's First Family". Like...WTF?




Yes, they have enough delusions of grandeur as it is. 


michie said:


> Top pic made me say, "Damn, 2 Kylies!!!"




My first thought too!


----------



## Eva1991

I think they all look plastic and overly photoshopped in the cover shot. Kendall looks somewhat better than the rest of them, IMO.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

The magazine should be ashamed for putting America's first family on the cover. That is really insulting to the Presidents and their families.


----------



## AEGIS

Oryx816 said:


> Maybe Kim will be the camerawoman.
> 
> Just the other day on Ellen, she said she can hear Kris and Corey in the bedroom and then calls her sisters and puts it on speaker....creepy!  I think most people would leave the house, but this family is super dysfunctional.





michie said:


> Mmmmmmmnnnnohhhmygod!!! Why TF you lyin'????




 I am sure she hears Cory asking an advanced payment on his checks.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

HLN (CNN) is reporting that people are outraged over the cover and are demanding that Cosmo pull the magazine off the shelves. They're insulted at the inference to them as being the First Family.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Coach Lover Too said:


> HLN (CNN) is reporting that people are outraged over the cover and are demanding that Cosmo pull the magazine off the shelves. They're insulted at the inference to them as being the First Family.




They should pull it!!!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Dallas_Girl said:


> They should pull it!!!



Cosmo must be desperate for covers. They dug this one out of the bottom of the barrel!


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Coach Lover Too said:


> Cosmo must be desperate for covers. They dug this one out of the bottom of the barrel!




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] so true!!!

Sometimes I wonder if they pay to be on covers. I wouldn't put that past Kris.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Dallas_Girl said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] so true!!!
> 
> *Sometimes I wonder if they pay to be on covers. I wouldn't put that past Kris.*



Completely agree!!


----------



## anitalilac

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.eonline.com/news/702902/...m_campaign=twitterfeed_celebrities_topstories
> 
> *The Kardashian and Jenner Girls Are "America's First Family" While Gracing the Cover of Cosmopolitan Together*
> 
> This absolutely calls for a celebration, dolls!
> 
> As Cosmopolitan prepares to release its November issue, the world's largest magazine is reaching a milestone with its 50th birthday. With such a special landmark, the publication knew they had to get someone good to grace the cover. Let's just say they absolutely delivered.
> 
> Kris Jenner and her daughters Kim Kardashian, Khloé Kardashian, Kourtney Kardashian, Kendall Jenner and Kylie Jenner come together for 16 pages of family style.
> 
> Matching in white button-downs and black heels, the ladies showed off their beauty and tight family bond in several classic photos both on the cover and inside the issue.
> 
> "No one could have predicted the Kardashians' and Jenners' success," Ryan Seacrest shared to the publication. "But when you spend time with them, what resonates is the family unit. There are so many things about them that are glamorous, crazy, and unlike our lives, but the sense of family is universal."
> 
> He continued, "They love and stand by one another no matter what. Their unvarnished candor reveals how close they really are."
> 
> The American Idol host, who was instrumental in bringing Keeping Up With the Kardashians to the small screen, also can't help but acknowledge how strong the family is no matter what comes their way.
> 
> Whether it's the heartache in a certain relationship or the acceptance in a family member's transition, Seacrest has nothing but praise for how the family reacts to many situations under the public eye.
> 
> "What's more, they present acceptance. You look at Bruce and now Caitlynyou see the power of a family to come together when it would be so easy to fall apart," he shared in the new issue. "There's comfort in viewing that steadfastness of love."
> 
> He continued, "It takes courage to go on camera and deal with something with which you never thought you'd be dealing. I, for one, thank them for sharing the journey, because more often than not, it's not only entertaining, it's inspiring."



Sigh...this is just so wrong Cosmo.....how can they do this to our Great USA? This is just horrible....


----------



## michie

It's Cosmo. Don't they usually have things like, "How to blow his mind and make him c-m all night!!!" on their covers?


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Still doesn't make it right to refer to this egotistical family as America's first family. They are trashy and in no way deserves that title. I'm truly appalled!!!


----------



## michie

Dallas_Girl said:


> Still doesn't make it right to refer to this egotistical family as America's first family. They are trashy and in no way deserves that title. I'm truly appalled!!!




I'm not saying it's right. I'm saying y'all are expecting a LOT from a dumb a$$ magazine.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

michie said:


> I'm not saying it's right. I'm saying y'all are expecting a LOT from a dumb a$$ magazine.




My opinion is that a magazine should know not to label any family as America's First Family unless it is the Presidential Family. I do not think that is expecting a lot. Even a dumb a$$ magazine that has been around for awhile should know better. It was trashy and I have no problem saying so.


----------



## tomz_grl

Coach Lover Too said:


> God knows I'm no ***** fan but if him or the K's were drowning and I only had one rope, I'd throw it to B.O. I imagine the K's egos could keep them afloat.


 
Or all of the silicon...


----------



## Coach Lover Too

tomz_grl said:


> Or all of the silicon...


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Gotta say I was VERY surprised to see her & Corey invited to the Hermes show


----------



## dangerouscurves

Glitterandstuds said:


> Gotta say I was VERY surprised to see her & Corey invited to the Hermes show




They were?!?! And I was saving to buy a Birkin! Sayonara, Birkin......


----------



## Glitterandstuds

dangerouscurves said:


> They were?!?! And I was saving to buy a Birkin! Sayonara, Birkin......




Yup


----------



## Dallas_Girl

This is totally off topic, but if anyone is in Paris, check out the pop up Hermes show on the Seine River. It's amazing!!


----------



## pittcat

Glitterandstuds said:


> Yup
> View attachment 3148751




Wtf is going on with the crotch of those pants?!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Cosmo. That article is a really hard push, all of it like how loving and loyal they are etc. big sell. Surprising imo. The first family is to get people pissed, gives them more publicity. 

Hermès..... Kris is a good client, she buys a lot of the housewares and lesser know decorating products ie wall paper (probably furniture) that Hermes wants to increase their market for.   The stuff in the home. 
 Bags are an easy sell. If someone says they won't buy a birkin or Kelly  because of Kris, the next person in the queue will gladly take it. Hermes knows this.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Encore Hermes said:


> Cosmo. That article is a really hard push, all of it like how loving and loyal they are etc. big sell. Surprising imo. The first family is to get people pissed, gives them more publicity.
> 
> Hermès..... Kris is a good client, she buys a lot of the housewares and lesser know decorating products ie wall paper (probably furniture) that Hermes wants to increase their market for.   The stuff in the home.
> Bags are an easy sell. If someone says they won't buy a birkin or Kelly  because of Kris, the next person in the queue will gladly take it. Hermes knows this.




Lol! Not that I have the money to buy one. I was joking. But I'm surprised that it was her that they invited. I'm sure there must be richer people who buy their stuff for home, are there any pictures of some rich emirs invited to their show?


----------



## Sasha2012

She shocked fans by declaring her ex-spouse Caityln Jenner could 'go f*** himself' on the latest episode of Keeping Up With The Kardashians.

But Kris Jenner showed no sign of embarrassment as she braved the rain in Paris, France on Monday morning while indulging in some retail therapy alongside her 34-year-old toyboy Corey Gamble.

The 59-year-old showbiz momager was beaming as she left the plush YSL store alongside a bodyguard, who was sheltering her under a designer umbrella while Corey suffered the full force of the bad weather.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Paris-toyboy-Corey-Gamble.html#ixzz3niUeZpMc


----------



## Encore Hermes

dangerouscurves said:


> Lol! Not that I have the money to buy one. I was joking. But I'm surprised that it was her that they invited. I'm sure there must be richer people who buy their stuff for home, are there any pictures of some rich emirs invited to their show?



Sorry doll  
 I Didnt mean to refer to your post when I said it about the birkins. You have no idea how many times I have heard people say irl about the K family and being turned off Hermes by them but I have yet to see anyone turning down a bag . 

I know a guy who knows a guy  and he says that they get their bags through stylists vs the store. I think Kris is the only one who actually buys a lot from the store.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> She shocked fans by declaring her ex-spouse Caityln Jenner could 'go f*** himself' on the latest episode of Keeping Up With The Kardashians.
> 
> 
> 
> But Kris Jenner showed no sign of embarrassment as she braved the rain in Paris, France on Monday morning while indulging in some retail therapy alongside her 34-year-old toyboy Corey Gamble.
> 
> 
> 
> The 59-year-old showbiz momager was beaming as she left the plush YSL store alongside a bodyguard, who was sheltering her under a designer umbrella while Corey suffered the full force of the bad weather.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Paris-toyboy-Corey-Gamble.html#ixzz3niUeZpMc




His brows are on fleek more than mine!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Encore Hermes said:


> Sorry doll
> I Didnt mean to refer to your post when I said it about the birkins. You have no idea how many times I have heard people say irl about the K family and being turned off Hermes by them but I have yet to see anyone turning down a bag .
> 
> I know a guy who knows a guy  and he says that they get their bags through stylists vs the store. I think Kris is the only one who actually buys a lot from the store.




Hahaha! Call me a hypocrite but I didn't wanna buy a Givenchy bag because of Kanye and Kim's association with Riccardo but when I saw the bag I melted and now have two. I still won't buy Kardashian's stuff though, like their make-up line, apps, or their clothing brand.


----------



## Sassys

Encore Hermes said:


> Sorry doll
> I Didnt mean to refer to your post when I said it about the birkins. You have no idea how many times I have heard people say irl about the K family and being turned off Hermes by them but I have yet to see anyone turning down a bag .
> 
> I know a guy who knows a guy  and he says that they get their bags through stylists vs the store. I think Kris is the only one who actually buys a lot from the store.


 
Why don't they buy their bags from the store? Are Birkins, still hard to get?? I was in Hermes 2 weeks ago with a friend and there were tons of them in the store.


----------



## Eva1991

To be honest, I don't care what products the Kardashians buy. If I like it and if I can afford it, I buy it. They have so many clothes and stuff from a variety of brands; it would be pretty hard for someone who loves fashion (assuming we all do here, since we're all tpfers) to limit their choices according to what the Kardashians have and don't have.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Sassys said:


> Why don't they buy their bags from the store? Are Birkins, still hard to get?? I was in Hermes 2 weeks ago with a friend and there were tons of them in the store.



 I haven't seen a birkin on the shelves in a few years. In Beverly Hills or France multiple stores or Spain, multiple stores, or Hawaii. 

But doll......if  you want to post the  store that has tons of birkins in Hermes forum, inventory finds,  you will be a star loved by all  link below

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-s...te-what-have-you-seen-where-no-852686-31.html

As far as K family being offered the bags directly from the store I was told what I was told.  Kris just bought two from a reseller so I don't think she can just VIP SO at will but I don't know all. 
Kim had Hermes porcelain etc. for her hump wedding registry at Geary's store in BH rather than Hermes of Paris BH and imo that doesn't help if one wants to be offered bags from the store directly. But again, I don't know all.


----------



## Jayne1

Encore Hermes said:


> Cosmo. That article is a really hard push, all of it like how loving and loyal they are etc. big sell. Surprising imo. The first family is to get people pissed, gives them more publicity.
> 
> Hermès..... Kris is a good client, she buys a lot of the housewares and lesser know decorating products ie wall paper (probably furniture) that Hermes wants to increase their market for.   The stuff in the home.
> Bags are an easy sell. If someone says they won't buy a birkin or Kelly  because of Kris, the next person in the queue will gladly take it. Hermes knows this.



Good points.


----------



## Lounorada

pittcat said:


> Wtf is going on with the crotch of those pants?!



They're probably a better fit for his birthing hips.


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> They're probably a better fit for his birthing hips.


----------



## pittcat

Lounorada said:


> They're probably a better fit for his birthing hips.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] "what a pear shaped loser!" I know there are Seinfeld fans in here hopefully they remember this episode!


----------



## anitalilac

Lounorada said:


> They're probably a better fit for his birthing hips.



:lolots:


----------



## CeeJay

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Disturbing that they've tagged them as "America's First Family". Like...WTF?



More like DISGUSTING .. I find this absolutely repulsive!


----------



## coconutsboston

Lounorada said:


> They're probably a better fit for his birthing hips.


LMFAO!  I had to look a few times when I first saw the "outfit", then scroll back up after reading this!


----------



## guccimamma

pittcat said:


> Wtf is going on with the crotch of those pants?!



not much, is my guess.


----------



## guccimamma

Lounorada said:


> They're probably a better fit for his birthing hips.


----------



## ByeKitty

Aww why make fun of his build? Yeah he's wide, but people - including men - come in all shapes and sizes.


----------



## Sassys

ByeKitty said:


> Aww why make fun of his build? Yeah he's wide, but people - including men - come in all shapes and sizes.



If he wants to be apart of that family/circus, he has to take it all just like the rest.


----------



## redney

guccimamma said:


> not much, is my guess.



Again!


----------



## pittcat

guccimamma said:


> not much, is my guess.




Lol he must be like the inverse of a kardashian instead of stuffing himself into something too tight he has a 15in pants rise for... Well... you said it [emoji23]


----------



## Oryx816

At least he isn't wearing his usual uniform of sweatpants....


----------



## redney

pittcat said:


> Lol he must be like the inverse of a kardashian instead of stuffing himself into something too tight he has a 15in pants rise for... Well... you said it [emoji23]



I don't think that's exactly what she meant...


----------



## pittcat

redney said:


> I don't think that's exactly what she meant...




I was implying he has 15 in of empty space in there...


----------



## Sasha2012

She's the biggest champion of her brood, in all of their endeavours.

And proud mother Kris Jenner was, of course, out on Tuesday to support her daughter Kendall as she prepared to walk the runway in the hotly-anticipated Chanel Spring/Summer 2016 show as part of Paris Fashion Week.

The 59-year-old head of the Keeping Up With The Kardashians clan looked as chic as one could be for such an early start, at the French capital's Grand Palais.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ts-daughter-Kendall-runway.html#ixzz3nnIFUc00


----------



## Oryx816

Corey always reminds me of Dembe from the Blacklist.

Except, Dembe is cool.


----------



## redney

pittcat said:


> I was implying he has 15 in of empty space in there...



I know. Still probably not what she meant.


----------



## ByeKitty

LMAO, Kris and Fabulous Korey are the oddest pairing... I do see he has the smug look down!


----------



## guccimamma

ByeKitty said:


> Aww why make fun of his build? Yeah he's wide, but people - including men - come in all shapes and sizes.




Because he is the (paid? Probably gay) man companion of kris. we make fun of all of them....why would he be immune? 

You walk with the devil, you are going to get spit on.


----------



## pittcat

redney said:


> I know. Still probably not what she meant.




Can you fill me in then? I would hate for something to be over my head in a kardashian thread... Are you saying he's not getting any action? If so I would say that's true for him and kris but probably not for him and someone (anyone) else


----------



## redney

pittcat said:


> Can you fill me in then? I would hate for something to be over my head in a kardashian thread... Are you saying he's not getting any action? If so I would say that's true for him and kris but probably not for him and someone (anyone) else



She said there's "not much" going on in the crotch of his pants, thus implying he's not getting action with HER since it's widely rumored he's gay.


----------



## redney

guccimamma said:


> Because he is the (paid? Probably gay) man companion of kris. we make fun of all of them....why would he be immune?
> 
> *You walk with the devil, you are going to get spit on*.



Truth!


----------



## michie

I swear, this man is like an older, gayer Kanye West.


----------



## bag-mania

michie said:


> I swear, this man is like an older, gayer Kanye West.



I think Corey is four years younger than Kanye. As to the rest...


----------



## redney

Corey and Kanye getting together would make an awesome story line!! C'mon PMK, make it so!


----------



## chowlover2

redney said:


> Corey and Kanye getting together would make an awesome story line!! C'mon PMK, make it so!




That's a fab idea!


----------



## bag-mania

Here's an interview where Kayne tells us what he would like for his future son. I hope everyone is wearing their boots because his bulls**t gets a bit deep. 



> *Kanye West Shares Really Deep Thoughts About Future Son: I Want Him to "Feel Purpose"
> *
> All the feels! As his wife, Kim Kardashian, is pregnant with their second child, an unfiltered and reflective Kanye West shared his hopes for his future son in a new interview on Tuesday, Oct. 6, providing several deep anecdotes related to his past.
> 
> West, 38, sat down for a one-on-one with the SHOWStudio team at Paris Fashion Week, and was asked a simple question sent in by Anna Wintour. "What will you name your son?" the Vogue editor posed. "And what are your hopes for him as he gets older?"
> 
> Smiling, West replied: "I don't have a name for him, but what I hope for him is that he can feel purpose. That he can learn that he has the opportunities to..." Reflecting further, the rapper brought up something he witnessed this past weekend.
> 
> The other night I was driving in Paris, and I saw these three high school kids running top speed," he recalled. "I didn't know if they were chasing a guy or what, and there was a bus on the side of the street that was about to pull off, and they were beating on the side of the bus. And I looked at the time and it was like, 1 a.m., so that might be the last bus of the night, and I was just like, really saddened. I was like, 'How can I make my son feel that?'"
> 
> West himself has felt that desperation. "Because once you've felt that, then none of these f--king questions matter. When you've missed that last bus before, when you have the opportunity to get on the bus? You don't give a f--k about any of this," he mused. "And having to sleep downtown in a parking lot, it's almost like not feeling anything. It's almost like being numb because of what I went through."
> 
> The rapper went on to bring up another story about someone who had previously been the global manager of accessories at a really good company. "She stayed in a concentration camp until she was 5 years old," he recalled. "After someone's been through something like that, they can give a f--k less about f--k. None of this facade thing."
> 
> According to West, he is appreciative of the majority of positive press surrounding his famous family. "I mean, yeah [I care]," he said. "I mean, that's the reason why... with the help of Anna Wintour and other people, we've actually made a lot of positive press coverage. The majority is actually positive, because most of the things that we do are positive. And even the negative cannot outshine the truth. The truth shall come to light."
> 
> Comparatively speaking, however, how he's perceived by the public is nothing in the great scheme of life. "Do I worry about being in the public eye and raising kids? Yeah... but it's champagne problems," he said of his lifestyle. "It's people who can't feed their kids. That's something to worry about more... These aren't real issues. There's people at war. There's people trying to make it to London right now.... That celeb s--t, it's not real s--t... You know what, I'm alive. I'm breathing... I have no problems."
> 
> Fatherhood, in many ways, has changed him. "Three years ago, after this interview, I would've been on the train back to Paris to see the last of the shows to get that inspiration," revealed West, who welcomed his daughter, North West, in June 2013. "Now, I'm on the first flight home to see my greatest inspiration, that's my daughter."
> 
> In fact, having a family &#8212; and his baby girl &#8212; has changed his music, too. "Having a family, period, has made me completely rethink the way I rap," the College Dropout hitmaker reflected. "You know, people extend their brand for a long time. There's true moments of genius, then there are moments of looking through the archives and putting s--t together. So many people rate Dark Fantasy as my best album, but Yeezus and 808 are so much stronger. Dark Fantasy to me is... almost like, an apology record. 'Power' was the least progressive song that I've ever had as a first single.... least challenging."
> 
> He concluded his thoughts about the topic in one sentence. "I just love my family," the rapper dished with a grin.
> 
> Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...-son-with-deep-thoughts-2015610#ixzz3noXnNs26
> Follow us: @usweekly on Twitter | usweekly on Facebook


----------



## redney

If he wants his child to have deep thoughts, then why did he pick Kimmie to be the mother. I mean...


----------



## dangerouscurves

^WTF is he talking about? Bla bla bla yadda yadda yadda. So many words with no meaning.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

I couldn't even finish reading. He makes no sense.


----------



## bag-mania

We just have to trust that Kanye actually has deep thoughts because he is apparently incapable of expressing them in any coherent way.


----------



## Jayne1

bag-mania said:


> We just have to trust that Kanye actually has deep thoughts because he is apparently incapable of expressing them in any coherent way.



Exactly.


----------



## guccimamma

bag-mania said:


> We just have to trust that Kanye actually has deep thoughts because he is apparently incapable of expressing them in any coherent way.



thats good.


----------



## ByeKitty

guccimamma said:


> Because he is the (paid? Probably gay) man companion of kris. we make fun of all of them....why would he be immune?
> 
> You walk with the devil, you are going to get spit on.



Yeah, I don't understand this mindset... I don't get is why people make fun of people's physical traits. I'd like to make fun of his fake-*** relationship to Kris, the fact that he's queer as can be and just a ridiculous person all round for doing what he does at his age, and even managing to look smug while doing it. It actually brings me great joy looking at these pictures of him and Kris - it's like some type of unintended comedy circus. Or is it intentionally funny, which would make Kris smarter than I thought and a secret comedic genius?


----------



## guccimamma

ByeKitty said:


> Yeah, I don't understand this mindset...* I don't get is why people make fun of people's physical traits*. I'd like to make fun of his fake-*** relationship to Kris, the fact that he's queer as can be and just a ridiculous person all round for doing what he does at his age, and even managing to look smug while doing it. It actually brings me great joy looking at these pictures of him and Kris - it's like some type of unintended comedy circus. Or is it intentionally funny, which would make Kris smarter than I thought and a secret comedic genius?



its the kris kardashian thread, we only have so much ammunition. we can't debate her opinion on the crisis in syria.


----------



## ByeKitty

guccimamma said:


> its the kris kardashian thread, we only have so much ammunition. we can't debate her opinion on the crisis in syria.



What do you mean?


----------



## guccimamma

ByeKitty said:


> What do you mean?



forget it.


----------



## redney

guccimamma said:


> its the kris kardashian thread, we only have so much ammunition. we can't debate her opinion on the crisis in syria.



you slay me.


----------



## tweegy

bag-mania said:


> I think Corey is four years younger than Kanye. As to the rest...



 He's 4 Years Younger than Kanye?!?!?! I thought he was older.



guccimamma said:


> its the kris kardashian thread, we only have so much ammunition. we can't debate her opinion on the crisis in syria.



LMAO


----------



## caitlin1214

ByeKitty said:


> Yeah, I don't understand this mindset... I don't get is why people make fun of people's physical traits. I'd like to make fun of his fake-*** relationship to Kris, the fact that he's queer as can be and just a ridiculous person all round for doing what he does at his age, and even managing to look smug while doing it. It actually brings me great joy looking at these pictures of him and Kris - it's like some type of unintended comedy circus. Or is it intentionally funny, which would make Kris smarter than I thought and a secret comedic genius?



I vote unintentionally funny.


It's a real life version of Beverly Leslie and Benji. (If Beverly Leslie were a straight woman.)


----------



## ByeKitty

guccimamma said:


> forget it.



I mean she gives us plenty to talk about (read criticize) if you ask me... All shallow silliness. I'm not here to discuss politics or philosophy.


----------



## ByeKitty

caitlin1214 said:


> I vote unintentionally funny.
> 
> 
> It's a real life version of Beverly Leslie and Benji. (If Beverly Leslie were a straight woman.)



LMAO I know right!!!


----------



## keodi

guccimamma said:


> its the kris kardashian thread, we only have so much ammunition. we can't debate her opinion on the crisis in syria.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

redney said:


> If he wants his child to have deep thoughts, then why did he pick Kimmie to be the mother. I mean...


Amen!


----------



## keodi

michie said:


> I swear, this man is like an older, gayer Kanye West.


----------



## poopsie

redney said:


> If he wants his child to have deep thoughts, then why did he pick Kimmie to be the mother. I mean...







I loved the old SNL skits


----------



## Oryx816

poopsie said:


> I loved the old SNL skits




Poopsie, you are killing me this week!  First that pic of "Madame" puppet, and now Jack Handey...


----------



## Oryx816

caitlin1214 said:


> I vote unintentionally funny.
> 
> 
> It's a real life version of Beverly Leslie and Benji. (If Beverly Leslie were a straight woman.)




:lolots:

I loved Beverly Leslie!


----------



## VickyB

guccimamma said:


> its the kris kardashian thread, we only have so much ammunition. we can't debate her opinion on the crisis in syria.



Too true. When it comes to the Ks, we have limited source material.


----------



## tangowithme

redney said:


> If he wants his child to have deep thoughts, then why did he pick Kimmie to be the mother. I mean...



As the blank screen to project his words of wisdom onto?


----------



## Lounorada

guccimamma said:


> its the kris kardashian thread, we only have so much ammunition. we can't debate her opinion on the crisis in syria.


----------



## Sasha2012

They've had a great time in Paris over the past week.

But it was time for Kris Jenner and Corey Gamble to leave the French capital on Wednesday, as they were seen making their swift exit via Charles-de-Gaulle Airport in the morning.

The 59-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star looked casual and decidedly youthful for her long-haul trip back to the States.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ris-busy-fashion-week-trip.html#ixzz3nu3EGdPa


----------



## redney

"Decidedly youthful":lolots:


----------



## Docjeun

Sasha2012 said:


> She shocked fans by declaring her ex-spouse Caityln Jenner could 'go f*** himself' on the latest episode of Keeping Up With The Kardashians.
> 
> But Kris Jenner showed no sign of embarrassment as she braved the rain in Paris, France on Monday morning while indulging in some retail therapy alongside her 34-year-old toyboy Corey Gamble.
> 
> The 59-year-old showbiz momager was beaming as she left the plush YSL store alongside a bodyguard, who was sheltering her under a designer umbrella while Corey suffered the full force of the bad weather.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Paris-toyboy-Corey-Gamble.html#ixzz3niUeZpMc



Can you imagine NOT holding your own umbrella?  What a joke!


----------



## Jikena

Why aren't they even trying to make themselves look like a real couple ?  I've never seen a couple where the guy walks behind his girlfriend. And  they do that in every picture.


----------



## pukasonqo

Jikena said:


> Why aren't they even trying to make themselves look like a real couple ?  I've never seen a couple where the guy walks behind his girlfriend. And  they do that in every picture.




might be a klause in his kontrakt:  walk behind PMK so she can feel like royalty and the paps can get a klear shot of her


----------



## tweegy

poopsie said:


> I loved the old SNL skits



When I read the article- That was the first thing that came to mind! Lol 

And Now...Deep Thoughts by --- West


----------



## Sassys

Sasha2012 said:


> They've had a great time in Paris over the past week.
> 
> But it was time for Kris Jenner and Corey Gamble to leave the French capital on Wednesday, as they were seen making their swift exit via Charles-de-Gaulle Airport in the morning.
> 
> The 59-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star looked casual and decidedly youthful for her long-haul trip back to the States.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ris-busy-fashion-week-trip.html#ixzz3nu3EGdPa


 
Seriously, carry your own damn purse


----------



## Sassys

Jikena said:


> Why aren't they even trying to make themselves look like a real couple ?  I've never seen a couple where the guy walks behind his girlfriend. And  they do that in every picture.


 


http://smg.photobucket.com/user/sas...n-film-in-living-color-o_zps5a37cfa2.gif.html


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I dunno which couple looks unhappier. This one or Kim & Kayne.


----------



## Sasha2012

She had just completed a long flight from Paris.

But Kris Jenner looked as vibrant and fresh as when she boarded the plane in France after touching down at LAX on Wednesday.

The 59-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star hadn't changed from her flight gear, but managed to appear decidedly youthful and creaseless after her long-haul trip back to the States.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Paris-toyboy-Corey-Gamble.html#ixzz3nvxNGRUq


----------



## manpursefan

Corey's like her bodyguard


----------



## Oryx816

Why shouldn't she look refreshed?  Shouldn't be much different from flying on her broom.


----------



## AEGIS

how long will this black boyfriend accessory thing last? i am so over it.


----------



## redney

Oryx816 said:


> Why shouldn't she look refreshed?  Shouldn't be much different from flying on her broom.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Why does she feel the need to be called youthful?? There is nothing wrong with being your age.


----------



## redney

Dallas_Girl said:


> Why does she feel the need to be called youthful?? There is nothing wrong with being your age.



6th sister!


----------



## lizmil

redney said:


> "Decidedly youthful":lolots:



I thought that too!  "Decidedly youthful?!"  She doesn't look ancient but "decidedly youthful?"  Does that mean she decided to pay the copywriter for the article to say she looked youthful?


----------



## Encore Hermes

But Kris Jenner looked as vibrant and fresh as when she boarded the plane in France after touching down at LAX on Wednesday.

 

But Corey looked as _vibrant and fresh_ as when she boarded the plane in France after touching down at LAX on Wednesday.


----------



## pukasonqo

Encore Hermes said:


> But Kris Jenner looked as vibrant and fresh as when she boarded the plane in France after touching down at LAX on Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Corey looked as _vibrant and fresh_ as when she boarded the plane in France after touching down at LAX on Wednesday.




i would suggest that PMK (and the daily fail's writer)go to courtney stodden's thread so they can see whar real FRESHness looks like


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Oryx816 said:


> Why shouldn't she look refreshed?  Shouldn't be much different from flying on her broom.







lizmil said:


> I thought that too!  "Decidedly youthful?!"  She doesn't look ancient but "decidedly youthful?"  Does that mean she decided to pay the copywriter for the article to say she looked youthful?



Decidedly youthful sounds silly. But then the DF writers aren't known for their literary genius, lol.


----------



## dooneybaby

OMG! Corey's net worth is only $500,000!
http://www.celebritynetworth.com/richest-businessmen/producers/corey-gamble-net-worth/

I guess we know what HE'S getting out of the relationship.


----------



## manpursefan

dooneybaby said:


> OMG! Corey's net worth is only $500,000!
> http://www.celebritynetworth.com/richest-businessmen/producers/corey-gamble-net-worth/
> 
> I guess we know what HE'S getting out of the relationship.


I don't live in the US so I don't know what's considered rich there but that's a lot considering he wasn't born into a rich family. His net worth is about the same as Brendan Fitzpatrick (RKOBH)


----------



## V0N1B2

lizmil said:


> I thought that too!  "Decidedly youthful?!"  She doesn't look ancient but "decidedly youthful?"  Does that mean she decided to pay the copywriter for the article to say she looked youthful?


Kinda, yeah.  It's like how I'm a decided blonde.  One day I decided to be blonde, and ~poof!
There's often a bit of covert shade thrown in those Daily Mail articles.


----------



## guccimamma

i have decided that kris (employs) keeps him around, because he makes her hips look smaller in comparison.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

guccimamma said:


> i have decided that kris (employs) keeps him around, because he makes her hips look smaller in comparison.


----------



## dooneybaby

manpursefan said:


> I don't live in the US so I don't know what's considered rich there but that's a lot considering he wasn't born into a rich family. His net worth is about the same as Brendan Fitzpatrick (RKOBH)


Essentially, your net worth is your assets minus your liabilities. That's nothing at all for a celebrity.


----------



## Encore Hermes

How did they determine his net worth?   How would they know anything? 

And I thought he was security who went on the road with Beib's and worked for Beib's manager.


----------



## Nathalya

V0N1B2 said:


> Kinda, yeah.  It's like how I'm a decided blonde.  One day I decided to be blonde, and ~poof!
> There's often a bit of covert shade thrown in those Daily Mail articles.



Omg your avatar! hahahahahha


----------



## caitlin1214

Haha, Chris Hardwick called her Skeletor on Tuesday's episode of @midnight.

They showed the Kardashians on the cover of Cosmo, and Chris named a bunch of made-up random names in the family and finished with, "... and Skeletor there in the middle."


----------



## Lounorada

Oryx816 said:


> Why shouldn't she look refreshed?  Shouldn't be much different from flying on her broom.


 


guccimamma said:


> i have decided that kris (employs) keeps him around, because he makes her hips look smaller in comparison.


----------



## guccimamma

dooneybaby said:


> Essentially, your net worth is your assets minus your liabilities. That's nothing at all for a celebrity.



this is his job. he obviously has nothing else going on, or he wouldn't be following this 60 year old woman around.


----------



## manpursefan

Does anyone else hate the way Kris (and the rest of the Kardashians) speaks? She speaks SO slow


----------



## dangerouscurves

^It's because their brains are also slow.


----------



## lizmil

dangerouscurves said:


> ^it's because their brains are also slow.


lol


----------



## michie

guccimamma said:


> this is his job. he obviously has nothing else going on, or he wouldn't be following this 60 year old woman around.




I'm not understanding how he went from being, what, Justin Bieber's road mgr (?) to this...


----------



## AEGIS

dooneybaby said:


> Essentially, your net worth is your assets minus your liabilities. That's nothing at all for a celebrity.



He's not a celebrity.  That is a good net worth for the average person.


----------



## Jikena

If I was offered his place, I wouldn't hesitate ! Be paid a LOT just to follow someone around ? Sure I'll do it


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Jikena said:


> If I was offered his place, I wouldn't hesitate ! Be paid a LOT just to follow someone around ? Sure I'll do it


_Yea I'll carry her_ _Hermès for a lot cheaper than that!_


----------



## dangerouscurves

Jikena said:


> If I was offered his place, I wouldn't hesitate ! Be paid a LOT just to follow someone around ? Sure I'll do it




Not for Kris, though. She's not called Satan's secretary for being nice.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

AEGIS said:


> He's not a celebrity.  That is a good net worth for the average person.



I was thinking the same thing! He is no celebrity, all he is done is hitch his wagon to the Mules' azz that is Kris Jenner.


----------



## Lounorada

Chloe_chick999 said:


> I was thinking the same thing! He is no celebrity, *all he is done is hitch his wagon to the Mules' azz that is Kris Jenner*.


----------



## dooneybaby

Jikena said:


> If I was offered his place, I wouldn't hesitate ! Be paid a LOT just to follow someone around ? Sure I'll do it


No you wouldn't because you'd have more respect for yourself than that.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Lounorada said:


>


----------



## guccimamma

dooneybaby said:


> No you wouldn't because you'd have more respect for yourself than that.



i don't think it's a real resume-building kinda job. what do you do after this? hope he is well paid.


----------



## uhpharm01

dangerouscurves said:


> ^It's because their brains are also slow.



Hahahahah


----------



## ByeKitty

Jikena said:


> If I was offered his place, I wouldn't hesitate ! Be paid a LOT just to follow someone around ? Sure I'll do it



I wouldn't want to be Satan's servant...


----------



## AEGIS

Jikena said:


> If I was offered his place, I wouldn't hesitate ! Be paid a LOT just to follow someone around ? Sure I'll do it



That job exists--it's called being a body man.  Politicians all have them. You do it for the networking and access to power.  I assume that's why he's doing it. He's getting into places he wouldn't normally.


----------



## Lounorada

ByeKitty said:


> I wouldn't want to be Satan's servant...



Agreed.


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Cosmopolitan's 50th Birthday Celebration at Ysabel on October 12, 2015 in West Hollywood, California.


----------



## redney

Ack, when will all the K threads be merged to one, so we don't have to see the same pics posted on like 5 separate threads?


----------



## Docjeun

OMG, Kim's boobs


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I think Kris looks good in these pics. I really like her hair.
That slicked back look doesn't work on any of them.


----------



## michie

redney said:


> Ack, when will all the K threads be merged to one, so we don't have to see the same pics posted on like 5 separate threads?




This!


----------



## prettyprincess

Where can I find her Chanel earrings?


----------



## Jayne1

redney said:


> Ack, when will all the K threads be merged to one, so we don't have to see the same pics posted on like 5 separate threads?



I'm for that!


----------



## Encore Hermes

redney said:


> Ack, when will all the K threads be merged to one, so we don't have to see the same pics posted on like 5 separate threads?





michie said:


> This!





Jayne1 said:


> I'm for that!



Please merge them. The repetition is too much.


----------



## Jikena

What do you guys think of Kris' hair ? I usually like when her hair are wilder than the atrocious slick in the back that she does sometimes, but here I feel like she went for too much wildness. It looks like she didn't style her hair. That plus the way she laughs makes her look like a crazy person lol.


----------



## redney

Jikena said:


> What do you guys think of Kris' hair ? I usually like when her hair are wilder than the atrocious slick in the back that she does sometimes, but here I feel like she went for too much wildness. It looks like she didn't style her hair. That plus the way she laughs makes her look like a crazy person lol.



Hate the slicked back look. And she *is* a crazy person bwah ha ha ha


----------



## Lounorada

redney said:


> Ack, when will all the K threads be merged to one, so we don't have to see the same pics posted on like 5 separate threads?


 
This x1000000


----------



## guccimamma

who is the blonde?

kris should keep her around, posing with her makes kris look better.

i like her outfit.


----------



## uhpharm01

prettyprincess said:


> Where can I find her Chanel earrings?



Try the Chanel boutique


----------



## caitlin1214

guccimamma said:


> who is the blonde?
> 
> kris should keep her around, posing with her makes kris look better.
> 
> i like her outfit.



The blonde woman is Joanna Coles. She's the editor-in-chief of Cosmo.


----------



## SouthTampa

prettyprincess said:


> Where can I find her Chanel earrings?


My guess is that they are vintsge,   Appear to be from the 90's.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

SouthTampa said:


> My guess is that they are vintsge,   Appear to be from the 90's.



Wait, what - the 90's is _vintage_ now? 

Best pull out my_ vintage_ Doc Martens, _vintage_ black choker, _vintage_ hot pants, vintage floral dress (a la' the _vintage_ 90210) and my riot grrrrl red lipstick and call it a day. I'm officially ancient 

And oh jaysus does that mean Pearl Jam and Soundgarden are now vintage rockers? Noooooooooooo.........


----------



## guccimamma

caitlin1214 said:


> The blonde woman is Joanna Coles. She's the editor-in-chief of Cosmo.



Thanks!


----------



## VickyB

Jikena said:


> What do you guys think of Kris' hair ? I usually like when her hair are wilder than the atrocious slick in the back that she does sometimes, but here I feel like she went for too much wildness. It looks like she didn't style her hair. That plus the way she laughs makes her look like a crazy person lol.



Or Satan's little helper.


----------



## VickyB

guccimamma said:


> who is the blonde?
> 
> kris should keep her around, posing with her makes kris look better.
> 
> i like her outfit.



Ha!! I thought the exact same thing!!!


----------



## VickyB

caitlin1214 said:


> The blonde woman is Joanna Coles. She's the editor-in-chief of Cosmo.



Thanks! Yeah, styling is passable for Cosmo but otherwise, she should stay behind the scenes.


----------



## dangerouscurves

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Wait, what - the 90's is _vintage_ now?
> 
> Best pull out my_ vintage_ Doc Martens, _vintage_ black choker, _vintage_ hot pants, vintage floral dress (a la' the _vintage_ 90210) and my riot grrrrl red lipstick and call it a day. I'm officially ancient
> 
> And oh jaysus does that mean Pearl Jam and Soundgarden are now vintage rockers? Noooooooooooo.........




Yes, it is now. We're ooooold!!!!


----------



## VickyB

redney said:


> Ack, when will all the K threads be merged to one, so we don't have to see the same pics posted on like 5 separate threads?



I know! On some days I think it's a great idea  - on others, not so much. If they were all blended into one thread, we could be lost in a sea of posts that we would not be able to follow clearly or connect to the right THOT.


----------



## redney

VickyB said:


> I know! On some days I think it's a great idea  - on others, not so much. If they were all blended into one thread, we could be lost in a sea of posts that we would not be able to follow clearly *or connect to the right THOT.*



Yeah but does it really matter? They're all morphing pretty much into the same THOT anyway....


----------



## guccimamma

dangerouscurves said:


> Yes, it is now. We're ooooold!!!!



yup, 1995 was 20 years ago. damn.


----------



## pukasonqo

my baby boy is vintage, he was born in 1995!


----------



## White Orchid

Have you been drinking?  



Coach Lover Too said:


> I think Kris looks good in these pics. I really like her hair.
> That slicked back look doesn't work on any of them.


----------



## ByeKitty

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Wait, what - the 90's is _vintage_ now?
> 
> Best pull out my_ vintage_ Doc Martens, _vintage_ black choker, _vintage_ hot pants, vintage floral dress (a la' the _vintage_ 90210) and my riot grrrrl red lipstick and call it a day. I'm officially ancient
> 
> And oh jaysus does that mean Pearl Jam and Soundgarden are now vintage rockers? Noooooooooooo.........



LMAO that word sounds so stupid doesn't it?  But strictly speaking yes, I'd say you could call a 20 year old dress "vintage"...


----------



## Coach Lover Too

White Orchid said:


> Have you been drinking?



Uh, no but the day's still young.


----------



## Jeanek

Encore Hermes said:


> Please merge them. The repetition is too much.


Yes! Please merge all these K threads!! There are way too many of these people!


----------



## Sasha2012

She has been supporting her daughter Khloe Kardashian through one of the most challenging experiences of her young life.

And after visiting Khloe's husband Lamar Odom as he settles in at a new hospital in Los Angeles Kris Jenner made sure to decompress.

The 59-year-old was spotted on Tuesday enjoying some retail therapy in the company of her younger boyfriend Corey Gamble, 34.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...siting-Lamar-Odom-hospital.html#ixzz3pF25HGGG


----------



## tweegy

Sasha2012 said:


> She has been supporting her daughter Khloe Kardashian through one of the most challenging experiences of her young life.
> 
> 
> 
> And after visiting Khloe's husband Lamar Odom as he settles in at a new hospital in Los Angeles Kris Jenner made sure to decompress.
> 
> 
> 
> The 59-year-old was spotted on Tuesday enjoying some retail therapy in the company of her younger boyfriend Corey Gamble, 34.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...siting-Lamar-Odom-hospital.html#ixzz3pF25HGGG




[emoji52]34????!!!!!! 

He looks older...


----------



## pukasonqo

tweegy said:


> [emoji52]34????!!!!!!
> 
> He looks older...




that is what carrying kris' bags does to you, sucks your youth away ( could be in the small print on his kontrakt)


----------



## redney

But, but she's carrying her OWN bag. Gotta step it up Korey. You know what happens to you if you don't do as these K women say..


----------



## Lounorada

It always looks like he keeps a safe distance from her.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Heading to Kim's birthday bash in Thousand Oaks, California. (October 21)


----------



## Crystalina

Why does he always look like a scrub?


----------



## Encore Hermes

Forget the clothes picked out for him, I'm looking at a man hatin' life


----------



## guccimamma

Encore Hermes said:


> Forget the clothes picked out for him, I'm looking at a man hatin' life




Totally agree. He's eating his feelings. Probably goes straight to the drive thru when he is dismissed for the night.


----------



## Crystalina

guccimamma said:


> Totally agree. He's eating his feelings. Probably goes straight to the drive thru when he is dismissed for the night.




Lol funny! [emoji12]


----------



## White Orchid

Someone needs to revoke his man card like yesterday.



Sasha2012 said:


> Daily Mail
> 
> Heading to Kim's birthday bash in Thousand Oaks, California. (October 21)


----------



## michie

His body wants to be Professor Klump. That's for damned sure.


----------



## pixiejenna

Sasha2012 said:


> Daily Mail
> 
> Heading to Kim's birthday bash in Thousand Oaks, California. (October 21)



A all black birthday present seriously how the heck do you ruin wrapping a birthday present. I'd be so disappointed getting a birthday present looking that sad.







guccimamma said:


> Totally agree. He's eating his feelings. Probably goes straight to the drive thru when he is dismissed for the night.



Maybe he's hitting them up with socks!


----------



## lizmil

What does she need for presents? All she ever does is shop!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Encore Hermes said:


> Forget the clothes picked out for him, I'm looking at a man hatin' life



He needs to run as fast as he can, while he's still got a chance.


----------



## Oryx816

Coach Lover Too said:


> He needs to run as fast as he can, while he's still got a chance.




You think he can still run with those moobs?


----------



## uhpharm01

michie said:


> His body wants to be Professor Klump. That's for damned sure.



Right


----------



## uhpharm01

Coach Lover Too said:


> He needs to run as fast as he can, while he's still got a chance.



That's so right


----------



## tweegy

I think it's also the clothes he wears.. They fit like crap.


----------



## tomz_grl

Is he wearing a wedding ring?


----------



## redney

Oryx816 said:


> You think he can still run with those moobs?



This


----------



## Hobbsy

Encore Hermes said:


> Forget the clothes picked out for him, I'm looking at a man hatin' life



Lol.....I agree!!!


----------



## Eva1991

lizmil said:


> What does she need for presents? All she ever does is shop!





I do love the houndstooth pattern on the packaging hough!


----------



## guccimamma

michie said:


> His body wants to be Professor Klump. That's for damned sure.



that's how he's going to get out of his kontract, she probably has a weight klause.


----------



## tweegy

guccimamma said:


> that's how he's going to get out of his kontract, she probably has a weight klause.



yeezy taught her about that


----------



## redney

tweegy said:


> yeezy taught her about that



zing!


----------



## guccimamma

tomz_grl said:


> Is he wearing a wedding ring?



it signifies that he is under kontrakt, and cannot carry anyone else's shopping bags.


----------



## Lounorada

guccimamma said:


> it signifies that he is under kontrakt, and cannot carry anyone else's shopping bags.


----------



## Sasha2012

She claims to be able to control the passing of time with her mind.

But even scientist Willow Smith, 14, knows that when it comes to the fame game, there is nobody better than Kris Jenner, 59.

And the teen star - who is the daughter of actors Will Smith and Jada Pinkett Smith - looked to be soaking up the Kardashian momagers advice as the two bonded at Olivier Rousteing's 29th birthday party in Los Angeles on Friday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...usteing-s-birthday-bash-LA.html#ixzz3pVYYhUpn


----------



## Jayne1

I hate those filled cheekbones. Although they kind of suit her evil personality.


----------



## gracekelly

If all the Kardashians were put near a fire, they would melt.


----------



## Jayne1

gracekelly said:


> If all the Kardashians were put near a fire, they would melt.


----------



## Lounorada

gracekelly said:


> If all the Kardashians were put near a fire, they would melt.


----------



## Lounorada

So many pretentious fools desperate for attention... Look at me! No, look at me!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Is that Jada? She looks drunk AF.


----------



## starsandbucks

Lounorada said:


> So many pretentious fools desperate for attention... Look at me! No, look at me!



The guy's face behind Corey's shoulder!


----------



## NicolesCloset

starsandbucks said:


> The guy's face behind Corey's shoulder!



He looks disturbed lol


----------



## pixiejenna

Had to share since pmk started it all


----------



## uhpharm01

pixiejenna said:


> Had to share since pmk started it all



Haha


----------



## dangerouscurves

pixiejenna said:


> Had to share since pmk started it all




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Should they be the victims? Or the ones who kill?


----------



## dangerouscurves

pixiejenna said:


> Had to share since pmk started it all




https://instagram.com/p/9RylFIrG6M/


----------



## White Orchid

One can dream...



gracekelly said:


> If all the Kardashians were put near a fire, they would melt.


----------



## Lounorada

:greengrin:

https://instagram.com/p/9RylFIrG6M/


----------



## Oryx816

Lounorada said:


> :greengrin:
> 
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/9RylFIrG6M/




This is the only episode of their show I ever watched, and I felt no need to see any more!


----------



## guccimamma

gracekelly said:


> If all the Kardashians were put near a fire, they would melt.



oh thats good!


----------



## Sasha2012

It was her daughter's big night.

And Kris Jenner managed to stay out of the spotlight with a low-key look for Kendall's 20th birthday party on Monday night.

The Momager, 59, covered up in head to toe black as she arrived at The Nice Guy in Hollywood with her beau Corey Gamble, 34. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...party-beau-Corey-Gamble-34.html#ixzz3qT5DUCQ7


----------



## redney

Whatever. Isn't she always in head-to-toe black after Kanye joined the family?


----------



## pukasonqo

is PMK's toyboy dressed by kanye?


----------



## White Orchid

He has small feet  :ninja:


----------



## Lounorada

3rd picture down... Creepy Jonathan looks like a banshee in the background.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Lounorada said:


> 3rd picture down... Creepy Jonathan looks like a banshee in the background.



Lmao! He's so gross.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

It's Kris' 60th birthday tomorrow! Any guesses on how she'll celebrate the big 6-0?


----------



## redney

pukasonqo said:


> is PMK's toyboy dressed by kanye?



Everyone in that family or peripheral to it is.


----------



## Wildflower22

She looks really great in those birthday photos. Her hair and makeup and everything really look good. Sometimes she looks a fool, but in those she looks beautiful!


----------



## Tivo

They got Mary caught up in this nonsense?


----------



## Sasha2012

Kris Jenner may be turning 60 on Thursday, but she looked younger than her years as she headed to a studio in Los Angeles on Wednesday.

The Kardashian matriarch looked in great spirits as she rang in the milestone birthday.

Kris was dressed down in all-black for the work day, in a baggy shirt and ribbed wool skirt underneath a casual oversized blazer.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eads-studio-day-turning-60.html#ixzz3qaWFMWR7


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Ehhh. Not a fan of the shoes, but she does look good.


----------



## lizmil

I think she looks ridiculous, not age,appropriate at all!


----------



## DiorT

Well, its her bday...lets cue the instagram photo bday wishes from her klan. I betcha they all say something "amazing".


----------



## redney

DiorT said:


> Well, its her bday...lets cue the instagram photo bday wishes from her klan. I betcha they all say something "amazing".



And make it all about themselves, like all other birthday posts.


----------



## DiorT

redney said:


> And make it all about themselves, like all other birthday posts.




LOL...Yup!


----------



## Ms.parker123

Well I will give it to her, she does look great then a lot of 60 year old women. Plastic surgery can only do so much, she looks healthy.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Except for the cheeks, she's done a good job. She has good skin, stays out of the sun, and doesn't seem to smoke or drink excessively. She's got good genes and takes care of herself.

Either that or she has a terrifying Portrait in the attic.


----------



## pmburk

Why is she always wearing a big coat when everyone else around is in regular t-shirts & stuff? Isn't it like 75 there?


----------



## Lounorada

She always looks permanently smug...  Every time I see her face, I think:


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> She always looks permanently smug...  Every time I see her face, I think:




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## redney

Lounorada said:


> She always looks permanently smug...  Every time I see her face, I think:


----------



## Jayne1

CobaltBlu said:


> Except for the cheeks, she's done a good job. She has good skin, stays out of the sun, and doesn't seem to smoke or drink excessively. She's got good genes and takes care of herself.



Also, she's not stick thin. Being overly skinny, at her age, may look great in clothes, but not so great in the face.


----------



## redney

PMK is being sued for allegedly ripping off Kimmie's video game. PMK's favorites TMZ and Daily Fail are also reporting it.

http://www.usnews.com/news/entertai...me-studio-sued-over-kim-kardashian-video-game
*
 Kris Jenner and game studio Glu Mobile sued over 'Kim Kardashian: Hollywood' mobile game*

A video game company is suing a rival studio and Kris Jenner, saying its idea for a Kim Kardashian mobile game was stolen.  The copyright-infringement lawsuit filed by Just Games Interactive  Entertainment LLC on Wednesday states it prepared a detailed pitch for a  Kardashian-themed game to a representative for Jenner, who serves as a  manager for her daughter.

  Glu Mobile Inc. released the mobile game "Kim Kardashian: Hollywood"  in June 2014. The lawsuit filed in federal court in Los Angeles contends  several elements of Just Games' proposal were included in the game  released to the public.

  Glu released a statement Thursday calling the lawsuit frivolous,  saying it created the game independently and had never heard of the  company suing it.
  Representatives for Jenner did not immediately return email messages.


----------



## Oryx816

CobaltBlu said:


> Either that or she has a terrifying Portrait in the attic.




Lol!  Dorian Gray indeed!  Ha!  

Oh, if only Oscar Wilde were still around to comment on this malevolent mother.....


----------



## ChanelMommy

Khloes nose


----------



## ChanelMommy

And her beau is dressed like Kayne


----------



## simone72

Lots of pictures on instagram about Kris's Gatsby style birthday bash which included of course Olivier Rousteing (Balmain), Lisa Rinna RHOBH,Martin Bullard designer...


----------



## simone72

From Marigay Mckee instagram


----------



## berrydiva

Kris looks great for 60.


----------



## Eva1991

berrydiva said:


> Kris looks great for 60.



Agree.


----------



## Lounorada

Her face is truly frightening and very _tight_ 
It looks like she got a new set of teeth, too...









DailyMail


----------



## Eva1991

^ Her make up is on point in that picture. I usually don't like her make up because it's too heavy but this time it looks nice and age appropriate.


----------



## Encore Hermes

I think she missed an opportunity to Velma it up




Mediacache


----------



## Sasha2012

Kanye West proved himself to be every inch the perfect son-in-law when he accompanied Kris Jenner to the cinema along with her toyboy Corey Gamble in Calabasas. 

The 38-year-old didn't seem to mind playing gooseberry as he accompanied the couple to see a film, the morning after Kris' $2million Great Gatsby-themed 60th birthday on Friday. 

Both Kris and her 37-year-old beau wore matching boots from Kanye's latest Yeezy collection in a show of support. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-wear-matching-Yeezy-boots.html#ixzz3qwWL5zjN


----------



## Sasha2012

It has been three decades since Kris Jenner created a video compilation for her 30th birthday, and now her famous grandchildren are pitching in to help celebrate her 60th year.

Now as she turns 60, her five daughters created a remix of the I Love My Friends music video and included her grandchildren in the presentation.

Kim Kardashian and her husband Kanye West, along with Kourtney Kardashian and her ex-partner, Scott Disick, who is currently recovering at Cliffside Malibu, all included their children in the video.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...video-remake-entire-family.html#ixzz3qwYNrriA


----------



## White Orchid

berrydiva said:


> Kris looks great for 60.



Perception is such a strange thing.  I don't see greatness.  All I see is so many glaring (as in, in your face) procedures from the 'neon-White' teeth, the cheeks, the botched nose and the shrinking eyes.  I will concede she was quite attractive when she was younger but I don't see any remnants of that beauty today.  None.  But again, I guess it's all down to what you see or define as 'great'.


----------



## michie

No Alex in the vid??? Yeah, I watched hoping to see him.


----------



## Jayne1

White Orchid said:


> Perception is such a strange thing.  I don't see greatness.  All I see is so many glaring (as in, in your face) procedures from the 'neon-White' teeth, the cheeks, the botched nose and the shrinking eyes.  I will concede she was quite attractive when she was younger but I don't see any remnants of that beauty today.  None.  But again, I guess it's all down to what you see or define as 'great'.



I agree - because she took it so far, she looks embalmed and stuffed, to me!


----------



## Encore Hermes

She looks good 2-D on film here, photos, but how does she look without theatrical makeup at the market wearing lighter application day makeup. 

Pulled ladies can be scary. I've seen it at the market. Them early am on the way home after gym. If they raise the sunnies, omg. Big fat cheeks and lips but  recessed sunken eyes.


----------



## berrydiva

White Orchid said:


> Perception is such a strange thing.  I don't see greatness.  All I see is so many glaring (as in, in your face) procedures from the 'neon-White' teeth, the cheeks, the botched nose and the shrinking eyes.  I will concede she was quite attractive when she was younger but I don't see any remnants of that beauty today.  None.  But again, I guess it's all down to what you see or define as 'great'.


I'm looking at her overall. She pushed out 6 children and looks good for her age. I'm not defining it as in beauty but as in an overall package for a 60 year old woman who had 6 children. By comparison, Giselle has 2 kids and is 35 and doesn't look good for her age to me.  I find neither of them beautiful, in their younger years or now. Christie Brinkley had work done as well and she looks great at 60 to me as well. They're both wearing 60 very well.


----------



## manpursefan

Corey and Kanye could pass off as twins.


----------



## manpursefan

I don't like her Cleopatra look


----------



## Sassys

manpursefan said:


> Corey and Kanye could pass off as twins.


 
In more ways than you know...


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Corey and Kanye both sweet as pie lol


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

2015 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at Lexington Avenue Armory on November 10, 2015 in New York City.


----------



## VickyB

Looks like it was the perfect celebration of her life on the D list. There was  not one person of substance in any of those shots or in the vid. No surprise there , of course.


----------



## caitlin1214

The version of the video I've seen had the original one followed by the retooled one. They took out "Bible study" and "Church on Sundays" in the second version.


----------



## Docjeun

berrydiva said:


> I'm looking at her overall. She pushed out 6 children and looks good for her age. I'm not defining it as in beauty but as in an overall package for a 60 year old woman who had 6 children. By comparison, Giselle has 2 kids and is 35 and doesn't look good for her age to me.  I find neither of them beautiful, in their younger years or now. Christie Brinkley had work done as well and she looks great at 60 to me as well. They're both wearing 60 very well.



Ever heard of "body lift"?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Considering Beyonce' wants nada to do with Kim, I was surprised to see Tina Knowles at Kris' party.


----------



## AEGIS

i saw a video of her kissing cory
maybe they really do have sex


----------



## White Orchid

Thanks for the mental image yo.


----------



## Sasha2012

A grandmother only has two hands but luckily for Kris Jenner she had along a trusty nanny on this kid-friendly excursion.

The 60-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star was beaming as she treated her grandchildren North and Penelope to shopping at The Grove in Los Angeles on Monday.

Kris, who only just arrived home after partying in New Orleans with ex Caitlyn, cradled two-year-old North close while keeping an eye on three-year-old Penelope, who was carried by the nanny.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nelope-shopping-trip-Grove.html#ixzz3sO5jvskH


----------



## Wildflower22

I don't think it's any coincidence Kris is holding North and not Penny.


----------



## DiorT

Cute....North's baby doll has spanx on, just like her mommy and aunts.   lol


----------



## aleksandras

Aww those poor kids, they look so worried all the time


----------



## redney

aleksandras said:


> Aww those poor kids, they look so worried all the time



I'd be worried too if confronted with a group of paps yelling out my name every time I go out somewhere.


----------



## Lounorada

North looks like she's rather be anywhere else than dressed as a mini Kylie, on another pap-stroll with Satans-little-helper. Poor kid.
At least she got to carry her doll


----------



## Lounorada

DiorT said:


> Cute....North's baby doll has spanx on, just like her mommy and aunts.   lol




I had to scroll back and look...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I want whoever does North's hair to stop plastering her baby hair to the middle of her forehead.


----------



## redney

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I want whoever does North's hair to stop plastering her baby hair to the middle of her forehead.



At least Kim hasn't had it lasered off yet. :/


----------



## Coach Lover Too

aleksandras said:


> Aww those poor kids, they look so worried all the time



They're gonna need botox by the time they're 7!


----------



## redney

Coach Lover Too said:


> They're gonna need botox by the time they're 7!



Just like their youngest aunts, they'll get it early, way before they would ever need it.


----------



## Sasha2012

It was a romance filled day for Kris Jenner. 

The 60-year-old and her boyfriend Corey Gamble, 35, spent the entire day together as they were spotted by each other's side from dusk until dawn.

However, the Keeping Up With The Kardashians matriarch did pause for a quick wardrobe change along the way to step up her fashion game for a night of fine dining.

Read more:http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...d-Corey-Gamble-romantic-dinner-Hollywood.html


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

I like her coat


----------



## redney

Corey has perfected that sour look when he's around a female K all day. Just like Kanye.


----------



## lizmil

He looks more and more like Kanye every time they show him.


----------



## tomz_grl

Awe....they hold hands like lovers do. &#128530;


----------



## Lounorada

lizmil said:


> He looks more and more like Kanye every time they show him.



My thoughts exactly. He's even dressing like Kanye now...


----------



## redney

Lounorada said:


> My thoughts exactly. He's even dressing like Kanye now...



Kanye makes that whole family and their hangers-on dress like he does. He punks 'em all.


----------



## Lounorada

redney said:


> Kanye makes that whole family and their hangers-on dress like he does. He punks 'em all.



Yep!


----------



## kirsten

She is wearing a big rock on that ring finger. I noticed it in Kylie's recent snapchat video too.


----------



## pinkfeet

She looks like she's gained a ton of weight recently


----------



## Coach Lover Too

She looks pretty in the first pics.


----------



## Sasha2012

Selma Blair is playing her in the upcoming drama centred around the OJ Simpson trial.

And Kris Jenner may be sucking up for a good portrayal.

The 60-year-old momager cuddled up with the 43-year-old actress at the 24th annual Women in Entertainment Breakfast hosted by The Hollywood Reporter in Los Angeles on Wednesday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-momager-OJ-Simpson-drama.html#ixzz3tr493at5


----------



## knasarae

She's giving me an Edward Scissorhands vibe with that outfit.


----------



## Lounorada

knasarae said:


> She's giving me an Edward Scissorhands vibe with that outfit.


My thoughts exactly...






All I see...


----------



## White Orchid

Funny.  Black it's meant to have a slimming effect, no?


----------



## Sassys

knasarae said:


> She's giving me an Edward Scissorhands vibe with that outfit.



OKAY, I thought it was just me


----------



## Sasha2012

She recently celebrated the birth of her fifth grandchild. 

And Kris Jenner proved she's still the coolest grandmother of them all as she stepped out in a rock chick ensemble to party at The Weeknd concert in Los Angeles on Wednesday night. 

The 60-year-old star flashed a smile as she hit music spot The Forum ahead of her four daughters Khloe and Kourtney Kardashian and Kendall and Kylie Jenner. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-boots-hits-Weeknd-concert.html#ixzz3twWxRzTd


----------



## redney

Where's her paid purse carrier?


----------



## Sassys

redney said:


> Where's her paid purse carrier?



Day off (at her house organizing the other purses).


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Sassys said:


> Day off (at her house organizing the other purses).



Lol! You've been on a roll lately with the funny comments!


----------



## Sassys

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Lol! You've been on a roll lately with the funny comments!



 4 week vacation until the New Year


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Sassys said:


> 4 week vacation until the New Year



No wonder, lucky girl! Enjoy it.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> Day off (at her house organizing the other purses).


----------



## Sassys

Chloe_chick999 said:


> No wonder, lucky girl! Enjoy it.



Yesterday was my last day in the office. Not back until January 4th


----------



## berrydiva

How come Kris and Kylie are the only ones dressed like they're going to a concert? The rest look like they're going to the discotheque.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> How come Kris and Kylie are the only ones dressed like they're going to a concert? The rest look like they're going to the discotheque.



Well, Khloe needs to find a leading man, just in case James will not cooperate or follow the script. Can't have another Kris Humphries on their hands.

She probably also did it, to distract people from piegate. I still can't believe this chick actually lied about pies.


----------



## qudz104

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Lol! You've been on a roll lately with the funny comments!




Haha I agree! Enjoy your break!


----------



## Florasun

Sassys said:


> Yesterday was my last day in the office. Not back until January 4th



OMG - so jealous!!!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Did y'all see where Kris is trying to trademark (something like that) the words Proud Mom? She should consider Pimp Mom instead. Hope she doesn't hurt herself when she finally falls off her high horse.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Sasha2012 said:


> Selma Blair is playing her in the upcoming drama centred around the OJ Simpson trial.
> 
> And Kris Jenner may be sucking up for a good portrayal.
> 
> The 60-year-old momager cuddled up with the 43-year-old actress at the 24th annual Women in Entertainment Breakfast hosted by The Hollywood Reporter in Los Angeles on Wednesday.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-momager-OJ-Simpson-drama.html#ixzz3tr493at5


I like her hair/makeup but that outfit is a definite don't!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Coach Lover Too said:


> Did y'all see where Kris is trying to trademark (something like that) the words Proud Mom? She should consider Pimp Mom instead. Hope she doesn't hurt herself when she finally falls off her high horse.



She's not trying for Satan's Cheerleader or Pimp Momma Kris? At least those are believable. :devil:

And she can miss me with trying to trademark Proud Mom. F*ck these people trying to turn everyday words into a copyright violation. That goes for Miss Swifty Squad 1989 as well.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Coach Lover Too said:


> Did y'all see where Kris is trying to trademark (something like that) the words Proud Mom? She should consider Pimp Mom instead. Hope she doesn't hurt herself when she finally falls off her high horse.




OMG yes! She's so freaking ridiculous, apparently a jewelry company owns the rights to it so they are fighting her on it.


----------



## Swanky

*          Kris Jenner            Obsessed Fan Arrested            For Strolling into House        *

 * 



A Kardashian-obsessed man was busted after waltzing right into [URL="http://www.tmz.com/person/kris-jenner/"]Kris Jenner's house in the middle of the day ... TMZ has learned.
 Sources tell us the man showed up on Tuesday afternoon and told  security at Jenner's Hidden Hills home he had a meeting with Kris. He  apparently posed as part of a crew working on Christmas decorations at  the house. 
 We're told the man walked right into Kris' office and addressed her  directly -- but she immediately realized the man did not belong there.  They immediately called 911 and Sheriff's deputies showed up and  arrested the guy.
 Most of the family, including Kim Kardashian and Saint West, were home at the time.
 Law enforcement sources tell us the man had taken a bus all the way  from Texas. Cops took him to a hospital for a psychiatric hold.






[/URL]

*


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3uagITDOB
​


----------



## Sassys

So, the front gate guard didn't ask for ID? As usual, I don't believe this is true. Someone would have greeted him at the front door if he did get past the main gate. How would he have know, she had workers in her home?


----------



## redney

Well, Kim and Saint were at home. She's got two babies and still living with her mama not her "husband."


----------



## Michele26

"Saint West" looks so ridiculous when you see it in print.


----------



## poopsie

redney said:


> Well, Kim and Saint were at home. She's got two babies and still living with her mama not her "husband."





Kim is so simple minded that I think she will be living with her mother forever. She reminds me of Tony Polar from Valley of the Dolls.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

poopsie said:


> Kim is so simple minded that I think she will be living with her mother forever. She reminds me of Tony Polar from Valley of the Dolls.



Excellent book!


----------



## Jayne1

Michele26 said:


> "Saint West" looks so ridiculous when you see it in print.



I was thinking that too!


----------



## poopsie

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Excellent book!




I  Jacqueline Susann novels


----------



## Chloe_chick999

poopsie said:


> I  Jacqueline Susann novels



And she is exactly like the Tony Polar character.


----------



## Sasha2012

She recently celebrated a social media milestone when she reached 10 million followers on Instagram.

And Kris Jenner seems to be taking the necessary steps to keep her fans coming back for more.

The 60-year-old reality star was spotted leaving celeb-favourite Epione in Beverly Hills on Sunday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...illion-Instagram-followers.html#ixzz3uvLQEwGI


----------



## pukasonqo

Sasha2012 said:


> She recently celebrated a social media milestone when she reached 10 million followers on Instagram.
> 
> 
> 
> And Kris Jenner seems to be taking the necessary steps to keep her fans coming back for more.
> 
> 
> 
> The 60-year-old reality star was spotted leaving celeb-favourite Epione in Beverly Hills on Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...illion-Instagram-followers.html#ixzz3uvLQEwGI




is yeezy in charge of the korey's wardrobe now? he looks like he is wearing a very ill fitting onesie
pls, enlighten me, who would be following PMK to give her 10 million followers? same with he rest of the kartrashians
i know, i visit their threads but it is hard not to with the witty comments, gifs, etc


----------



## lizmil

Gee Corey used to look stylish at the beginning of their association, now sweats and a hat.


----------



## redney

lizmil said:


> Gee Corey used to look stylish at the beginning of their association, now sweats and a hat.



Colorless sweats just like Kanye.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> I  Jacqueline Susann novels



So funny, I was just yesterday thinking of her novels. I devoured them all as a teenager.


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> So, the front gate guard didn't ask for ID? As usual, I don't believe this is true. Someone would have greeted him at the front door if he did get past the main gate. How would he have know, she had workers in her home?







Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *          Kris Jenner            Obsessed Fan Arrested            For Strolling into House        *
> 
> * ll-media.tmz.com/2015/12/17/1217-kris-jenner-x17-getty-4.jpg
> 
> A Kardashian-obsessed man was busted after waltzing right into [URL="http://www.tmz.com/person/kris-jenner/"]Kris Jenner's house in the middle of the day ... TMZ has learned.
> Sources tell us the man showed up on Tuesday afternoon and told  security at Jenner's Hidden Hills home he had a meeting with Kris. He  apparently posed as part of a crew working on Christmas decorations at  the house.
> We're told the man walked right into Kris' office and addressed her  directly -- but she immediately realized the man did not belong there.  They immediately called 911 and Sheriff's deputies showed up and  arrested the guy.
> Most of the family, including Kim Kardashian and Saint West, were home at the time.
> Law enforcement sources tell us the man had taken a bus all the way  from Texas. Cops took him to a hospital for a psychiatric hold.
> ll-media.tmz.com/2015/12/17/1217-subasset-kris-kardashian-instagram-3.jpg
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3uagITDOB
> ​







redney said:


> Well, Kim and Saint were at home. She's got two babies and still living with her mama not her "husband."







Jayne1 said:


> I was thinking that too!




Guys, guys.....we'll find out on the show...


----------



## Lounorada

tumblr


----------



## redney

Lounorada said:


> tumblr


----------



## Encore Hermes

Lounorada said:


> tumblr





So is the zipper on sweats simulated [Del]just like their relationship[/del]


----------



## Crystalina

Encore Hermes said:


> So is the zipper on sweats simulated [Del]just like their relationship[/del]




He has boobs just like Kanye!!!!


----------



## White Orchid

Such an effeminate looking man.  And the way his inner thighs rub...


----------



## shiny_things

You know if the sisters got themselves a balding, fat guy, the 4th sister would get one too.


----------



## Wildflower22

redney said:


> Colorless sweats just like Kanye.




Probably chosen by Kanye too'


----------



## redney

Wildflower22 said:


> Probably chosen by Kanye too'



Dictated by Kanye. He's such a genius stylist. Not.


----------



## littlerock

Corey loves to wear tiny little sweatshirts that match his pants. What's up with that?


----------



## Jayne1

littlerock said:


> Corey loves to wear tiny little sweatshirts that match his pants. What's up with that?



Like a little boy wearing his PJs


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> So funny, I was just yesterday thinking of her novels. I devoured them all as a teenager.





LOL.................GMTA and all that


----------



## Jayne1

We always said she sold her soul, along with the whole family&#8230; but maybe Kris J is a practicing witch?

Kris shows up around the 2:00 mark.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

WTF is that crap she's shilling?


----------



## redney

FreeSpirit71 said:


> WTF is that crap she's shilling?



Anything that pays her to.


----------



## Tivo

Jayne1 said:


> We always said she sold her soul, along with the whole family&#8230; but maybe Kris J is a practicing witch?
> 
> Kris shows up around the 2:00 mark.



They _are_ witches. All of them. Many in Tinseltown are.


----------



## Jayne1

FreeSpirit71 said:


> WTF is that crap she's shilling?



Candles. 

Money will just appear in your bank account, according to the testimonials. Marriages will suddenly start to work, but not for KrisJ, I guess, she must only have used the money candle, not the relationship one.


----------



## redney

Jayne1 said:


> Candles.
> 
> Money will just appear in your bank account, according to the testimonials. Marriages will suddenly start to work, but not for KrisJ, I guess, she must only have used the money candle, not the relationship one.



Snap!


----------



## Encore Hermes

St. barts

I am not understanding what is going on under his shorts or cut off sweats. 









Daily mail

Splash pap so I assume they are traveling with her or maybe they are filming.

Same clothes so I guess lighting 




Daily mail


----------



## berrydiva

He shaped like Grimace.


----------



## Crystalina

Encore Hermes said:


> St. barts
> 
> I am not understanding what is going on under his shorts or cut off sweats.
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/12/29/03/2FA8C28E00000578-0-Kris_Jenner_stepped_out_for_a_spot_of_evening_shopping_with_boyf-m-6_1451361434538.jpg
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/12/29/04/2FA8C22E00000578-3377062-image-m-13_1451361980457.jpg
> Daily mail
> 
> Splash pap so I assume they are traveling with her or maybe they are filming.
> 
> Same clothes so I guess lighting
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/12/28/23/2FA876DB00000578-0-image-m-23_1451344726558.jpg
> Daily mail




He has a very feminine physique.

I see boobs ("B" cup?) and wide hips giving him a pear-shape. So odd!


----------



## AEGIS

kris looks good
he looks like her butch lover


----------



## bellapurse

Crystalina said:


> He has a very feminine physique.
> 
> I see boobs ("B" cup?) and wide hips giving him a pear-shape. So add!




LOL!  He looks like he has gained some weight.  She puts lots of efforts in her outfits (regardless of the outcome) and he just looks so sloppy.


----------



## uhpharm01

Encore Hermes said:


> St. barts
> 
> I am not understanding what is going on under his shorts or cut off sweats.
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/12/29/03/2FA8C28E00000578-0-Kris_Jenner_stepped_out_for_a_spot_of_evening_shopping_with_boyf-m-6_1451361434538.jpg
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/12/29/04/2FA8C22E00000578-3377062-image-m-13_1451361980457.jpg
> Daily mail
> 
> Splash pap so I assume they are traveling with her or maybe they are filming.
> 
> Same clothes so I guess lighting
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/12/28/23/2FA876DB00000578-0-image-m-23_1451344726558.jpg
> Daily mail



I love the shoes of the lady in the center in the last photo. They are great


----------



## guccimamma

berrydiva said:


> He shaped like Grimace.



i don't know whether to laugh or cry, that is so good.



Encore Hermes said:


> I am not understanding what is going on under his shorts or cut off sweats.



depression.


----------



## bisousx

berrydiva said:


> He shaped like Grimace.



L m a o


----------



## michie

berrydiva said:


> He shaped like Grimace.



I hate you...always.


LMAOOOOOO


----------



## berrydiva

michie said:


> I hate you...always.
> 
> 
> LMAOOOOOO


----------



## Tivo

berrydiva said:


> He shaped like Grimace.


----------



## caitlin1214

Encore Hermes said:


> St. barts
> 
> I am not understanding what is going on under his shorts or cut off sweats.


Cut off sweats. (I made boxer shorts out of an old pair of my sweatpants and the edges curled like that on the legs.)


----------



## pixiejenna

berrydiva said:


> He shaped like Grimace.



Lmao!







Encore Hermes said:


> St. barts
> 
> I am not understanding what is going on under his shorts or cut off sweats.
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/12/29/03/2FA8C28E00000578-0-Kris_Jenner_stepped_out_for_a_spot_of_evening_shopping_with_boyf-m-6_1451361434538.jpg
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/12/29/04/2FA8C22E00000578-3377062-image-m-13_1451361980457.jpg
> Daily mail
> 
> Splash pap so I assume they are traveling with her or maybe they are filming.
> 
> Same clothes so I guess lighting
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/12/28/23/2FA876DB00000578-0-image-m-23_1451344726558.jpg
> Daily mail




The 5th sister is really trying hard to be Kim 2.0 I'll wear something hideous but designer and by black beard will dress like a homeless person in sweats. I wonder if his boobs will inspire her to get another touch up on top you know so she can Make sure hers are bigger.


----------



## Encore Hermes

NOTE Splash did not take the photos

Corey and Kris still in St. Barts









Daily mail


----------



## Encore Hermes

NOTE Splash did not take the photos

Can't edit the post above.......sooooorrrrryyyyyy

Corey and Kris still in St. Barts












Daily mail


----------



## White Orchid

EH, shame on you.  Our unspoken rule here is to append a warning before posting such ghastly and vomit-unducing images!!!!



Encore Hermes said:


> NOTE Splash did not take the photos
> 
> Can't edit the post above.......sooooorrrrryyyyyy
> 
> Corey and Kris still in St. Barts
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2016/01/01/15/2FB9428C00000578-3381219-image-m-189_1451662747098.jpg
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2016/01/01/15/2FB9428400000578-3381219-image-m-188_1451662715090.jpg
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2016/01/01/15/2FB9435500000578-3381219-image-a-182_1451662197535.jpg
> Daily mail


----------



## NicolesCloset

That can't be kris


----------



## michie

O. M. G.


----------



## White Orchid

NicolesCloset said:


> That can't be kris



Check out the hands.  It's her alrighty  :greengrin:


----------



## Vienna

#speechless


----------



## Crystalina

Omg this is great! I hope pimp mama Kris knows this photo is out there and is dying of embarrassment!!!!!!!


----------



## V0N1B2

#miracleofspanx

Are we super sure it's her tho?  We need a closeup of those flippyfloppies.
*looking for cloven hoof* :devil:


----------



## JessicaKate89

What's wrong with the pics?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

JessicaKate89 said:


> What's wrong with the pics?


Nothing. Its the disparity between her paid-for pap pics (ie photoshopped) and the real, caught off-guard photos like these that is the talking point.


----------



## labelwhore04

That's not Kris, is it???


----------



## lovely

what in the...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

labelwhore04 said:


> That's not Kris, is it???



Yep. DM has the pics too. ID'ing her as Kris


----------



## Lookin@bags

Oh my! I love how Corey is trying to cover that booty lol [emoji37]


----------



## labelwhore04

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Yep. DM has the pics too. ID'ing her as Kris




Wow. It's crazy how much these people photoshop their pics and put on this act that they're flawless and perfect. It's sad that we're seeing the real body of a 60 year old woman and are actually shocked because it's not what we're used to seeing.


----------



## Crystalina

freespirit71 said:


> nothing. Its the disparity between her paid-for pap pics (ie photoshopped) and the real, caught off-guard photos like these that is the talking point.




exactly!


----------



## Crystalina

Side note: Corey has tiny hands.

On second thought, maybe her huge
 @$$ just makes it look that way?!?! [emoji15]


----------



## gillianna

I hope Corey gets paid well, purse holder, official cover the big butt if Brian 
from Splash News is not the photographer.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Since these came out first....I'm curious if they release a photo shoot like this which was done last year. 





2014


----------



## Crystalina

I'm sorry but I just CANNOT believe that she and Corey are romantically involved. No way! 

Also, judging from the photos released today of Corey covering her giant rump, the above photo HAS to be photoshopped!


----------



## VickyB

These pics made my day!


----------



## White Orchid

Jeez, you think, lol?



Crystalina said:


> I'm sorry but I just CANNOT believe that she and Corey are romantically involved. No way!
> 
> *Also, judging from the photos released today of Corey covering her giant rump, the above photo HAS to be photoshopped!*


----------



## JessicaKate89

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Nothing. Its the disparity between her paid-for pap pics (ie photoshopped) and the real, caught off-guard photos like these that is the talking point.




Oh ok. It's just the comments were about how disgusting and vomit inducing the photos were so it was a bit confusing.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Can you imagine what Khloe look like without photoshop


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> Jeez, you think, lol?


----------



## whimsic

labelwhore04 said:


> Wow. It's crazy how much these people photoshop their pics and put on this act that they're flawless and perfect. It's sad that we're seeing the real body of a 60 year old woman and are actually shocked because it's not what we're used to seeing.



Agree with all of this. She looks fine for a 60yo woman with 6 kids. Her black bikini pics look like they photoshopped her head on a young woman's body.


----------



## ByeKitty

JessicaKate89 said:


> Oh ok. It's just the comments were about how disgusting and vomit inducing the photos were so it was a bit confusing.



This confused me too.


----------



## Jayne1

Encore Hermes said:


> NOTE Splash did not take the photos
> 
> Can't edit the post above.......sooooorrrrryyyyyy
> 
> Corey and Kris still in St. Barts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daily mail



His job is to cover her a$$, in more ways than one.


----------



## Lounorada

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Can you imagine what Khloe look like without photoshop



I shudder to think what Kim would look like without all the photoshop, if photos like PMKs^ surfaced of her :ninja: Her a$$ has been deformed for years,  from whatever she had pumped into it... It would be a shocking sight.


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> NOTE Splash did not take the photos
> 
> Can't edit the post above.......sooooorrrrryyyyyy
> 
> Corey and Kris still in St. Barts
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2016/01/01/15/2FB9428C00000578-3381219-image-m-189_1451662747098.jpg
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2016/01/01/15/2FB9428400000578-3381219-image-m-188_1451662715090.jpg
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2016/01/01/15/2FB9435500000578-3381219-image-a-182_1451662197535.jpg
> Daily mail


 
I'm surprised (but find it hilarious) that these photos managed to get out to the media, seeing as PMK likes to think she has a stronghold over media outlets and which paparazzi pics of the K's they share. 

I can't say I'm surprised that this is what she really looks like without all the photoshop, though. After seeing these pics a few months ago, (which left nothing to the imagination) I had a fair idea of what her body really looked like...









Zimbio


----------



## VickyB

What compelled her to put on a bikini in the 1st place? I highly doubt that she actually took off the cover up and was sun bathing.


----------



## VickyB

Lounorada said:


> I shudder to think what Kim would look like without all the photoshop, if photos like PMKs^ surfaced of her :ninja: Her a$$ has been deformed for years,  from whatever she had pumped into it... It would be a shocking sight.



ITA! Unshopped pics of her behind would be a hellish sight.


----------



## pukasonqo

Lounorada said:


> I shudder to think what Kim would look like without all the photoshop, if photos like PMKs^ surfaced of her :ninja: Her a$$ has been deformed for years,  from whatever she had pumped into it... It would be a shocking sight.




i don't think the world is ready for that
talking about kimbo, is taking her a while to resurface...


----------



## White Orchid

Lol @ resurface.  Made me think of a whale.  Good choice of words bish :greengrin:



pukasonqo said:


> i don't think the world is ready for that
> talking about kimbo, is taking her a while to resurface...


----------



## White Orchid

Err, thanks for the warning!!!  



Lounorada said:


> I'm surprised (but find it hilarious) that these photos managed to get out to the media, seeing as PMK likes to think she has a stronghold over media outlets and which paparazzi pics of the K's they share.
> 
> I can't say I'm surprised that this is what she really looks like without all the photoshop, though. After seeing these pics a few months ago, (which left nothing to the imagination) I had a fair idea of what her body really looked like...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimbio


----------



## chloebagfreak

Lookin@bags said:


> Oh my! I love how Corey is trying to cover that booty lol [emoji37]



He should be trying to cover the armpit butt and bikini top butt....three butts needing coverage Kris.....ummmmm....stop the charade already and accept the body you have. Just giv us a warning first


----------



## Lounorada

chloebagfreak said:


> *He should be trying to cover the armpit butt and bikini top butt....three butts needing coverage Kris.*....ummmmm....stop the charade already and accept the body you have. Just giv us a warning first


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

pukasonqo said:


> i don't think the world is ready for that
> talking about kimbo, is taking her a while to resurface...



She's on Instagram, with that stupid braids hairdo she's had since Saint was born... does she not wash her hair?


----------



## tomz_grl

The string on the bikini top must be super glued to her skin. I don't know how it's staying tied with as tight as it looks. It looks like a tied off sausage casing.


----------



## coconutsboston

whimsic said:


> Agree with all of this. She looks fine for a 60yo woman with 6 kids. Her black bikini pics look like they photoshopped her head on a young woman's body.



I totally thought it was her head photoshopped on Kim's (also photoshopped) body


----------



## berrydiva

That woman is 60 and had 6 kids. I see women who are in their 30s with no kids and look worse compared to Kris.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Girl 30s? I've seen 20s too! Just a mess.


----------



## pukasonqo

berrydiva said:


> That woman is 60 and had 6 kids. I see women who are in their 30s with no kids and look worse compared to Kris.




but what else has she and her brood do? they have all the time and $$$$ to invest in looking good but they take their PS fixation to a point that we are shocked to see them without retouched
i don't think she looks bad, that angle the pic was taken was nasty, no one would look good from that POV
luckily korey's duties as handbag carrier now include making sure her assets are kovered


----------



## berrydiva

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Girl 30s? I've seen 20s too! Just a mess.


Very true!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

berrydiva said:


> That woman is 60 and had 6 kids. I see women who are in their 30s with no kids and look worse compared to Kris.



I dont think that's the issue at all though Berry. Like I said earlier, it's the stark difference between the reality and the paid for pap shots (with bonus extra photoshopping) that's causing it.

If there's negative commentary its PMK's doing.


----------



## Crystalina

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I dont think that's the issue at all though Berry. Like I said earlier, it's the stark difference between the reality and the paid for pap shots (with bonus extra photoshopping) that's causing it.
> 
> 
> 
> If there's negative commentary its PMK's doing.




Exactly!!!!!!


----------



## berrydiva

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I dont think that's the issue at all though Berry. Like I said earlier, it's the stark difference between the reality and the paid for pap shots (with bonus extra photoshopping) that's causing it.
> 
> If there's negative commentary its PMK's doing.



Oh I know that's not the issue for some....but there are others who are sitting on just as bad or worse bodies throwing shade for shade sake and not because of the difference. I can only 

I mean we all know they photoshop and spanx to the gawds but not sure what folks expected her real body to look like as a 60 year old who pushed 6 kids out of her....none of these broads look in real life what they look like in their pics and this is not just a Kardashian thing....it's just an IG/social networking thing.

Let me go get on the treadmill so I don't look like PMK.....she just inspired me.


----------



## White Orchid

Add me to that (I am unable to quote free).


----------



## JessicaKate89

berrydiva said:


> Oh I know that's not the issue for some....but there are others who are sitting on just as bad or worse bodies throwing shade for shade sake and not because of the difference. I can only
> 
> I mean we all know they photoshop and spanx to the gawds but not sure what folks expected her real body to look like as a 60 year old who pushed 6 kids out of her....none of these broads look in real life what they look like in their pics and this is not just a Kardashian thing....it's just an IG/social networking thing.
> 
> Let me go get on the treadmill so I don't look like PMK.....she just inspired me.




Lol yes this. Lots of posters sharing their own weight/health struggles then up in the celeb forum hating on other women's bodies.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I dont think that's the issue at all though Berry. Like I said earlier, it's the stark difference between the reality and the paid for pap shots (with bonus extra photoshopping) that's causing it.
> 
> If there's negative commentary its PMK's doing.


----------



## whimsic

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I dont think that's the issue at all though Berry. Like I said earlier, it's the stark difference between the reality and the paid for pap shots (with bonus extra photoshopping) that's causing it.
> 
> If there's negative commentary its PMK's doing.



Great post FreeSpirit. She can't stick her face on a 25 year old's body in magazine picture and not expect people to talk when her real body is shown. 

She looks perfectly fine. Some days she looks great even.


----------



## Lounorada

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I dont think that's the issue at all though Berry. Like I said earlier, it's the stark difference between the reality and the paid for pap shots (with bonus extra photoshopping) that's causing it.
> 
> If there's negative commentary its PMK's doing.


 




berrydiva said:


> Oh I know that's not the issue for some....but there are others who are sitting on just as bad or worse bodies throwing shade for shade sake and not because of the difference. I can only
> 
> *I mean we all know they photoshop and spanx to the gawds but not sure what folks expected her real body to look like as a 60 year old who pushed 6 kids out of her....none of these broads look in real life what they look like in their pics and this is not just a Kardashian thing....it's just an IG/social networking thing.*
> 
> Let me go get on the treadmill so I don't look like PMK.....she just inspired me.


 
I see no lies.

Plus, I wasn't surprised to see what she really looks like sans-photoshop, like you said she is 60 and has had 6 kids. I was just surprised to see the photos actually made their way into the media for everyone to see  We all know how the women in this family like everyone to think they look [their version of] 'perfect' 24/7.


----------



## White Orchid

What this chick said.


Lounorada said:


> I see no lies.
> 
> Plus, I wasn't surprised to see what she really looks like sans-photoshop, like you said she is 60 and has had 6 kids. I was just surprised to see the photos actually made their way into the media for everyone to see  We all know how the women in this family like everyone to think they look [their version of] 'perfect' 24/7.


----------



## Hermes4evah

Lounorada said:


> I see no lies.
> 
> Plus, I wasn't surprised to see what she really looks like sans-photoshop, like you said she is 60 and has had 6 kids. I was just surprised to see the photos actually made their way into the media for everyone to see  We all know how the women in this family like everyone to think they look [their version of] 'perfect' 24/7.




Agree.  Just wish she would embrace her age.  It's all but impossible to look "perfect" at 60. 

Now Kim is a different story. Lots of 35 year olds with two kids have incredible bodies - it just takes discipline and hard work. It would make my day to see Kimbo's real body in a pap shot like this.  She has no excuses.


----------



## Freckles1

Hermes4evah said:


> Agree.  Just wish she would embrace her age.  It's all but impossible to look "perfect" at 60.
> 
> Now Kim is a different story. Lots of 35 year olds with two kids have incredible bodies - it just takes discipline and hard work. It would make my day to see Kimbo's real body in a pap shot like this.  She has no excuses.




Yes!!!


----------



## JessicaKate89

Hermes4evah said:


> Agree.  Just wish she would embrace her age.  It's all but impossible to look "perfect" at 60.
> 
> Now Kim is a different story. Lots of 35 year olds with two kids have incredible bodies - it just takes discipline and hard work. It would make my day to see Kimbo's real body in a pap shot like this.  She has no excuses.




Um is this a real comment? Can I ask how old you are?


----------



## SakuraSakura

JessicaKate89 said:


> Um is this a real comment? Can I ask how old you are?




+ 1. Yeah, this comment isn't going to be taken so well...


----------



## Hermes4evah

53. Why?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08




----------



## Hermes4evah

Yes that was a "real" comment


----------



## berrydiva

Hermes4evah said:


> Agree.  Just wish she would embrace her age.  It's all but impossible to look "perfect" at 60.
> 
> Now Kim is a different story. Lots of 35 year olds with two kids have incredible bodies - it just takes discipline and hard work. It would make my day to see Kimbo's real body in a pap shot like this.  She has no excuses.



What does embracing her age mean? 

Have you seen Jada Pinkett's mom, Angela Bassett, Tina Turner, Christie Brinkley, Suzanne Somers, Donna Mills? Their bodies look better than many women half their age...it's not impossible to look perfect at any age but that depends on one's definition of perfect. A 60 year old will never look like an 18 year old but that doesn't mean a 60 year old can't put an 18 year old to shame.

No one has any excuses at any age to not be in the best shape possible for them tbh.


----------



## Hermes4evah

That's not what I meant. Embracing your age means not Photoshopping a bikini photo to death so your body looks 25-30 years younger - like the previous photo posted. I didn't say women can't be fit after a certain age. Of course we can. 

But, I dunno Berry, I live in a beach town big on fitness, and I see women of all ages and sizes in bikinis all the time and I  can't honestly say I've ever seen a woman over 60 look better than a teenager - the body changes.


----------



## poopsie

Hermes4evah said:


> That's not what I meant. Embracing your age means not Photoshopping a bikini photo to death so your body looks 25-30 years younger - like the previous photo posted. I didn't say women can't be fit after a certain age. Of course we can.
> 
> But, I dunno Berry, I live in a beach town big on fitness, and I see women of all ages and sizes in bikinis all the time and I  can't honestly say I've ever seen a woman over 60 look better than a teenager - *the body changes.*




Tell me about it! I was doing great until effing menopause hit.....................then everything went to hell _fast_! :censor:ullhair:


----------



## berrydiva

Hermes4evah said:


> That's not what I meant. Embracing your age means not Photoshopping a bikini photo to death so your body looks 25-30 years younger - like the previous photo posted. I didn't say women can't be fit after a certain age. Of course we can.
> 
> But, I dunno Berry, I live in a beach town big on fitness, and I see women of all ages and sizes in bikinis all the time and I  can't honestly say I've ever seen a woman over 60 look better than a teenager - the body changes.



Change doesn't mean we have to view it as negative. That's just me though...dunno.


----------



## Irishgal

berrydiva said:


> Change doesn't mean we have to view it as negative. That's just me though...dunno.




It would be great if we as women were not put down as we age. I'm not a fan of a certain female politician but to hear people make remarks about "old hag" and such angers me. 

I think you have the right attitude though.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

As women, we're subjected to a lot of changes that are out of our control, especially hormone-related (for many differing reasons). Even exercise during those times can be really an uphill battle with regards to shape and weight changes.

After menopause, you really need to focus on diet and getting at least the moderate amount of daily exercise.

Anyone that makes it to 60 with even a halfway decent body needs an effing medal IMHO. 

But that's not my prob with Kris. Kris is the one who can't accept the normal changes to a body. When she tries to dress like her daughters/photoshops the ish out of her pics, it AGES her rather than makes her youthful. 

But that's just my opinion


----------



## limom

berrydiva said:


> What does embracing her age mean?
> 
> Have you seen Jada Pinkett's mom, Angela Bassett, Tina Turner, Christie Brinkley, Suzanne Somers, Donna Mills? Their bodies look better than many women half their age...it's not impossible to look perfect at any age but that depends on one's definition of perfect. A 60 year old will never look like an 18 year old but that doesn't mean a 60 year old can't put an 18 year old to shame.
> 
> No one has any excuses at any age to not be in the best shape possible for them tbh.



Those women are simply freaks of nature.
I can squat and lounge until the day I die I will never have the same legs as the divine Tina.
In addition, many had plastic surgeries.
I ain't caving yet. I am trying to learn how to love my imperfections.


----------



## ByeKitty

But even if someone is not in optimal shape (fitness-wise), they shouldn't have to be embarrassed or apologetic about that, IMO. We all have different bodies, interests, walks of life. You can't expect everyone to be Nicole Murphy. Body-wise, Kris looks fine to me. She should just try to dress for the shape she has, not the shape she wants.


----------



## lizmil

ByeKitty said:


> But even if someone is not in optimal shape (fitness-wise), they shouldn't have to be embarrassed or apologetic about that, IMO. We all have different bodies, interests, walks of life. You can't expect everyone to be Nicole Murphy. Body-wise, Kris looks fine to me. She should just try to dress for the shape she has, not the shape she wants.



I've had 5 kids, am short and a few, but not many, years younger than Kris. I'm shaped a lot more like the recent "from behind black outfit pic" than the "lying on the beach" pic. I bet that the less flattering one is the more accurate one for her too.  

I'm not wealthy, in the public eye like these people, but I do manage to live my life and care about those around me and be cared about.  I agree she should work on health, eating  better, etc. (so should I) but she should dress for what she has as a figure, not for being a "sister" to her daughters.

But that wouldn't get her in the presa every 5 minutes would it?


----------



## mundodabolsa

She should learn to accept her shape, to embrace her age, yet...

her shape is ghastly, vomit-inducing, disgusting to look at, and so forth. 

Yeah, really easy to just accept our bodies when people can't even stand to look at a normal one.


----------



## limom

lizmil said:


> I've had 5 kids, am short and a few, but not many, years younger than Kris. I'm shaped a lot more like the recent "from behind black outfit pic" than the "lying on the beach" pic. I bet that the less flattering one is the more accurate one for her too.
> 
> I'm not wealthy, in the public eye like these people, but I do manage to live my life and care about those around me and be cared about.  I agree she should work on health, eating  better, etc. (so should I) but she should dress for what she has as a figure, not for being a "sister" to her daughters.
> 
> But that wouldn't get her in the presa every 5 minutes would it?



As much as PMK bugs, she often dresses better than her daughters IMO.
And yes, I like to see her in bikini, cellulite and all.


----------



## berrydiva

byekitty said:


> but even if someone is not in optimal shape (fitness-wise), they shouldn't have to be embarrassed or apologetic about that, imo. We all have different bodies, interests, walks of life. You can't expect everyone to be nicole murphy. Body-wise, kris looks fine to me. She should just try to dress for the shape she has, not the shape she wants.



+1


----------



## dangerouscurves

I have to agree with Hermes4evah that Kris should just ACCEPT the fact that she doesn't have a taut and flawless body like she keeps trying to make us believe.


----------



## whimsic

mundodabolsa said:


> She should learn to accept her shape, to embrace her age, yet...
> 
> *her shape is ghastly, vomit-inducing, disgusting to look at, and so forth. *
> 
> Yeah, really easy to just accept our bodies when people can't even stand to look at a normal one.



This is the opinion of very few around here.


----------



## bag-mania

Women can't win either way. If they do nothing they are criticized for letting themselves go. If they try to make themselves look young they are dissed for not aging gracefully. 

Look at Carrie Fisher. There were some really nasty comments going around about how horrible she looks in the new Star Wars movie. Like she was expected to stop time and not show that nearly 40 years have passed since the first movie.


----------



## berrydiva

bag-mania said:


> Women can't win either way. If they do nothing they are criticized for letting themselves go. If they try to make themselves look young they are dissed for not aging gracefully.
> 
> Look at Carrie Fisher. There were some really nasty comments going around about how horrible she looks in the new Star Wars movie. Like she was expected to stop time and not show that nearly 40 years have passed since the first movie.


Exactly. And what bothers me the most is that women do it to other women with such venom as if we don't know what hormones, having kids, being the center of the family, and cultivating a career/finding personal happiness does to our bodies, minds, emotions, etc. I'm not saying we can't be critical but damn...

Types like Kim deserves to be made fun of for chopping and sewing their bodies only to have it look tragical later. Kris deserves to be slammed for the photoshopping but not for her natural 60 year old 6 kid having body. Lol

The thing with Carrie Fisher annoyed me as if Harrison Ford is still a looker but she's a woman and held to impossible standards of beauty.


----------



## SakuraSakura

whimsic said:


> This is the opinion of very few around here.




This is the kind of attitude that makes women feel insecure and self conscious. I could say the same about what you just said.


----------



## Lounorada

ByeKitty said:


> But even if someone is not in optimal shape (fitness-wise), they shouldn't have to be embarrassed or apologetic about that, IMO. We all have different bodies, interests, walks of life. You can't expect everyone to be Nicole Murphy. *Body-wise, Kris looks fine to me.* *She should just try to dress for the shape she has, not the shape she wants*.




+1 to all of this, especially the bolded (which should be the number one rule for women of all ages)


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Exactly. And what bothers me the most is that women do it to other women with such venom as if we don't know what hormones, having kids, being the center of the family, and cultivating a career/finding personal happiness does to our bodies, minds, emotions, etc. I'm not saying we can't be critical but damn...
> 
> *Types like Kim deserves to be made fun of for chopping and sewing their bodies only to have it look tragical later. Kris deserves to be slammed for the photoshopping but not for her natural 60 year old 6 kid having body.* Lol
> 
> The thing with Carrie Fisher annoyed me as if Harrison Ford is still a looker but she's a woman and held to impossible standards of beauty.




Yep.


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> +1 to all of this, especially the bolded (which should be the number one rule for women of all ages)



But don't you think part of why that happens is that we, as women, are meant to feel bad if our bodies don't look a certain way or are severely criticized for the bodies we do have?


I agree that you should dress for the body you have and work on the one you want.


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> But don't you think part of why that happens is that we, as women, are meant to feel bad if our bodies don't look a certain way or are severely criticized for the bodies we do have?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that you should dress for the body you have and work on the one you want.




There are beauty ideals. Also for men. Men don't get the pressure as much as women because they don't 'try' as hard as the women to be considered attractive. Most women who get criticized for not looking that good anymore are those who, when they were young, tried the best they could to look good and to get the attention. No one makes fun of Bette Davis or Betty White's bodies when they are older. Why? Because they didn't present themselves as beauties when they were young.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> *But don't you think part of why that happens is that we, as women, are meant to feel bad if our bodies don't look a certain way or are severely criticized for the bodies we do have?*
> 
> I agree that you should dress for the body you have and work on the one you want.


 

Absolutely, I agree and I hate that that is the way society is. 

I mean, it's such a complex topic- I hear people talk about the perfect/ideal body shape, but what is the 'perfect' shape? Because the media might say it's one thing, the fashion industry might say a different thing, individuals and friend groups say another and then you have women/celebrities on social media (especially instagram) f*cking everything up with their overly photoshopped pictures, making their bodies and faces look like cartoon characters which is a completely unrealistic thing to achieve in real life (unless they go down the plastic surgery route) but impressionable girls/women don't see that... and there is A LOT of those out there. 
So, you then have young girls and grown a$$ women walking around looking like Bratz Dolls, thinking that's what they should look like, which is terrifying to think of for the future


----------



## berrydiva

dangerouscurves said:


> There are beauty ideals. Also for men. Men don't get the pressure as much as women because they don't 'try' as hard as the women to be considered attractive. Most women who get criticized for not looking that good anymore are those who, when they were young, tried the best they could to look good and to get the attention. No one makes fun of Bette Davis or Betty White's bodies when they are older. Why? Because they didn't present themselves as beauties when they were young.



What? You better go look at Betty White when she was younger.  She was a pinup girl not to mention posed nude a few times. Lol. 

But I agree about men.


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> What? You better go look at Bette White when she was younger.  She was a pinup girl.
> 
> 
> 
> But I agree about men.




But that was not Bettty's 'merchandise' and she has/had talent. Beside, she got all the love from the people in The Golden Girls


----------



## JessicaKate89

dangerouscurves said:


> But that was not Bettty's 'merchandise' and she has/had talent. Beside, she got all the love from the people in The Golden Girls




As long as you don't love yourself and be confident with the body you have in your 20's then you can age and no one will make fun of you. 

Ok

That's me done.


----------



## pukasonqo

diving in...
i think the issue with PMK is that shameless use of photoshop, as i said before that angle of the pic would do no one any favours plus korey in his censorship duties brought more attention to it
i do think society puts a lot of stress on women, we not only have to have it all but we are not allowed to miss a step 
i think that some of the comments directed to PMK had to do more with seeing the real vs the kartrashian PSed "real"
when my kids were babies i stopped going to mother's groups because the competition was exhausting: who had the best labor, whose baby slept through the night, who fitted back into her teenager size jeans fastest...god, i am tired just remembering!
why do we do this to each other? i have no idea. being the mother of a teenager girl has only tought me how hard it can be for girls and how few positive role models for young girls we have in our society
PMK should just go with the flow, of a brood of not particularly beautiful, smart or talented kids she has, somehow, made millions and there is no way to avoid the kartrashians so she must as well chill and get korey to karry her bags and stop thinking that she has to behave like kylie and koko andbore us ad nauseaum with el cheapo displays of photoshopped flesh


----------



## AEGIS

Kris tends to dress well
she dresses better than most of her daughters


----------



## dangerouscurves

JessicaKate89 said:


> As long as you don't love yourself and be confident with the body you have in your 20's then you can age and no one will make fun of you.
> 
> Ok
> 
> That's me done.




There's a difference between being confident and advertising yourself as sex bomb.


----------



## simone72

AEGIS said:


> Kris tends to dress well
> she dresses better than most of her daughters


I totally agree!!


----------



## guccimamma

kris was/is a very good looking woman.  i think she looks fantastic for her age, and better than 95% of women in her bracket. she also has had work done to herself, and can buy expensive, well-cut clothing that flatters her figure.

i don't think she should run around in bikinis, or photoshop herself to look like her daughters. i bet she'd look fantastic in a black one-piece, and maybe a better cover-up for walking around town.

do i like her? absolutely not, i think she is the devil reincarnate.


----------



## White Orchid

AEGIS said:


> Kris tends to dress well
> she dresses better than most of her daughters


As much as I loathe the woman, this much I agree with.

But, let me append this.  Many of us older/mature women tend to dress well IMO because we have, in a sense evolved in our fashion game (as well as in other ways).  We know now (and I'm speaking about myself more, here) what works for us and what doesn't.  What colours suit us, what doesn't.  What fabrics enhance our bodies and ones we should never wear again (hello, satin and all clingy fabrics!).

We are acutely aware of our flaws and what positive features we may still have *and* that have withstood the test of time, so to speak.  We know how to work it with what's left.  And I'm talking about those of us in our late 40s/50s.  And yes, I am generalising, but I tend to think this applies to most women.  Just look at the photos of yourself when you were younger.  Don't tell me none of you cringed at some of the things you wore.  I'll be the first to raise my hand there.

So yeah, I'll give Satan her due.  This is not to say she never gets it wrong cos she sure as hell has.  The woman tends to forget she has popped out 6 kids and gravity indeed has taken its toll.  And she seriously needs to forgo some of those body-hugging disasters cos as I too can attest, no amount of Spanx is gonna camoflauge those dimples and bumps. That and the fact that she can afford to buy the best of couture and have her clothes tailored which many of us can't.

My advice to those in their 20s and 30s?  Make the most of your youth.  Take as much photos of yourself as you can.  Because once middle age sets in, she can be stubborn old biatch, let me tell you!    Your skin will never be as taught as it once was and that waistline that once made many a man's head turn, will never be as perfect as it was in your teens and in your 20s.

And bishes, don't even get me started on when menopause sets in!  All you'll do is wonder why no-one on this vast planet of ours has invented a built-in fan for those moments many of we older women can attest to! :greengrin:


----------



## dangerouscurves

Ladies, come on. She wears over the knee boots with too short skirt. Not to mention Peter Pan collars, and Omish outfit.


----------



## Longchamp

dangerouscurves said:


> Ladies, come on. She wears over the knee boots with too short skirt. Not to mention Peter Pan collars, and Omish outfit.



+1
Anna Wintour dresses with elegance and panache.
PMK dresses like she has not accepted her age. 

And both woman have unlimited funds and access to beautiful things.


----------



## labelwhore04

guccimamma said:


> kris was/is a very good looking woman. * i think she looks fantastic for her age, and better than 95% of women in her bracket. *she also has had work done to herself, and can buy expensive, well-cut clothing that flatters her figure.
> 
> i don't think she should run around in bikinis, or photoshop herself to look like her daughters. i bet she'd look fantastic in a black one-piece, and maybe a better cover-up for walking around town.
> 
> do i like her? absolutely not, i think she is the devil reincarnate.



True, and we can't forget that she's had SIX kids. I don't even want to know what i would look like at 60 years old after pushing out 6 kids.


----------



## JessicaKate89

Longchamp said:


> +1
> 
> Anna Wintour dresses with elegance and panache.
> 
> PMK dresses like she has not accepted her age.
> 
> 
> 
> And both woman have unlimited funds and access to beautiful things.




Anna wintour has literally been wearing the same thing for the last 20 years. For the life of me I can not understand how she made it to where she is in the fashion industry.


----------



## dangerouscurves

JessicaKate89 said:


> Anna wintour has literally been wearing the same thing for the last 20 years. For the life of me I can not understand how she made it to where she is in the fashion industry.




Just like what someone in the other thread said, she must have done something right to be where she is. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## guccimamma

JessicaKate89 said:


> Anna wintour has literally been wearing the same thing for the last 20 years. For the life of me I can not understand how she made it to where she is in the fashion industry.



i'm not a fan of her look, it never seems to evolve. i love a timeless/effortless look...but not hers.

but who am i to judge, i'm sitting at my computer in ugg boots and leggings writing about her...while she's out in the world doing things i could only dream about.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Longchamp said:


> +1
> Anna Wintour dresses with elegance and panache.
> PMK dresses like she has not accepted her age.
> 
> And both woman have unlimited funds and access to beautiful things.



I still can't get over Anna having bespoke Manolos, that don't fit properly - how'd that happen!  and it's not just one pair, it's ALL of them!

But I digress, yes, Kris usually gets it right fashion wise.  She's had her misses, but she's pretty consistent


----------



## DesigningStyle

guccimamma said:


> but who am i to judge, i'm sitting at my computer in ugg boots and leggings writing about her...while she's out in the world doing things i could only dream about.


----------



## absolutpink

guccimamma said:


> i'm not a fan of her look, it never seems to evolve. i love a timeless/effortless look...but not hers.
> 
> but who am i to judge, i'm sitting at my computer in ugg boots and leggings writing about her...while she's out in the world doing things i could only dream about.



Agree w/the Anna comment, and the second comment made me LOL! So true over here too.


----------



## JessicaKate89

dangerouscurves said:


> Just like what someone in the other thread said, she must have done something right to be where she is. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




I'd say that has more to do with her over bearing attitude that makes people scared of her rather than her fashion sense which she is severely lacking.


----------



## VickyB

DC-Cutie said:


> I still can't get over Anna having bespoke Manolos, that don't fit properly - how'd that happen!  and it's not just one pair, it's ALL of them!
> 
> But I digress, yes, Kris usually gets it right fashion wise.  She's had her misses, but she's pretty consistent



No way! Does anybody have a pic to share? Are they the  open toe sling backs she used to wear non stop? TIA!


----------



## DC-Cutie

VickyB said:


> No way! Does anybody have a pic to share? Are they the  open toe sling backs she used to wear non stop? TIA!



yep, those are the ones!


----------



## VickyB

DC-Cutie said:


> yep, those are the ones!



Thanks! I always thought those shoes were a bit wonky on her feet!


----------



## horse17

JessicaKate89 said:


> Anna wintour has literally been wearing the same thing for the last 20 years. For the life of me I can not understand how she made it to where she is in the fashion industry.


thankyou..Ive been saying the same thing for years


----------



## limom

Anna Winter has her own personal style, IMO.
Leon is incredibly influential and has been wearing muumuu and capes for years. It works for him IMO.
And they both not only know fashions but are able to recognize talents and trends before we even know they even exist.


----------



## dangerouscurves

And don't forget, Anna knows talent when she sees one, Marc  Jacobs, Prabal Gurung, Steven Meisel. Thanks to Anna they're there now.


----------



## dangerouscurves

limom said:


> Anna Winter has her own personal style, IMO.
> 
> Leon is incredibly influential and has been wearing muumuu and capes for years. It works for him IMO.
> 
> And they both not only know fashions but are able to recognize talents and trends before we even know they even exist.




Yep!


----------



## limom

dangerouscurves said:


> And don't forget, Anna knows talent when she sees one, Marc  Jacobs, Prabal Gurung, Steven Meisel. Thanks to Anna they're there now.



Yes, I think she might have "discovered" Galiano too.


----------



## dangerouscurves

limom said:


> Yes, I think she might have "discovered" Galiano too.




Yes, and many more. 

The funny thing is, all designers and fashion people, even though they decide the trends, have a stale style. They wear the same haircut and the same signature style. Karl Lagerfeld, Anna Wintour, Sonia Rykiel, Anna Sui, Betsey Johnson....


----------



## YSoLovely

dangerouscurves said:


> Yes, and many more.
> 
> The funny thing is, all designers and fashion people, even though they decide the trends, have a stale style. They wear the same haircut and the same signature style. Karl Lagerfeld, Anna Wintour, Sonia Rykiel, Anna Sui, Betsey Johnson....




I don't know who said it, but I *think* one designer once said that he wears variations of the same outfit all the time because he's thinking about designing clothes all day and doesn't want to think about fabrics, colors, styles, etc when he's dressing himself.


----------



## Bag*Snob

YSoLovely said:


> I don't know who said it, but I *think* one designer once said that he wears variations of the same outfit all the time because he's thinking about designing clothes all day and doesn't want to think about fabrics, colors, styles, etc when he's dressing himself.



I think that was Steve Jobs and his "uniform" for work.


----------



## YSoLovely

Bag*Snob said:


> I think that was Steve Jobs and his "uniform" for work.




Lol. That would make sense, too.


----------



## JessicaKate89

Lol Anna wintour did not 'discover' anyone. But so off topic in going to stop now


----------



## mrsinsyder

Why is she on the Bachelor after show? She's wearing a huge rock of some sort also.


----------



## JessicaKate89

mrsinsyder said:


> Why is she on the Bachelor after show? She's wearing a huge rock of some sort also.




Maybe kourtney is going to be the next bachelorette?


----------



## AEGIS

dangerouscurves said:


> Yes, and many more.
> 
> The funny thing is, all designers and fashion people, even though they decide the trends, have a stale style. They wear the same haircut and the same signature style. Karl Lagerfeld, Anna Wintour, Sonia Rykiel, Anna Sui, Betsey Johnson....



A lot of ppl in fashion have their uniforms.


----------



## caitlin1214

YSoLovely said:


> I don't know who said it, but I *think* one designer once said that he wears variations of the same outfit all the time because he's thinking about designing clothes all day and doesn't want to think about fabrics, colors, styles, etc when he's dressing himself.



Not a designer but the reasoning behind wearing the same thing every day ... when Daniel Radcliffe was doing Equus in London he knew the paparazzi would be after him for photos so for the entire run of the play, he wore the same thing while exiting the theatre after the show.


----------



## purseproblm

Many are known to do that it lessens the price of the photos. If all of their pictures look the same there is little value.


----------



## guccimamma

isaac mizrahi always wears that damn black nehru jacket and pants.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's known for making bold fashion statements.

And Kris Jenner didn't disappoint in an over-the-top black and tan striped fur coat in West Hollywood on Monday.

The 60-year-old reality star braved the cold as she attended Kyle Richards birthday at celebrity hot spot Craig's restaurant alongside boyfriend Corey Gamble.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Richards-birthday-bash-LA.html#ixzz3x3ib0sRP


----------



## Ms.parker123

She looks fab


----------



## Lookin@bags

She looks like a modern day Cruella de Ville


----------



## clevercat

Lookin@bags said:


> She looks like a modern day Cruella de Ville




*snort* She really does! &#128578;


----------



## Flawn08

Lookin@bags said:


> She looks like a modern day Cruella de Ville



Lol. Yes she does!


----------



## michie

Lookin@bags said:


> She looks like a modern day Cruella de Ville



Charlie Brown's grandmother.


----------



## Irishgal

"Braved the cold"??  California native here- never have had to wear more than a decent coat at night. SMH


----------



## Lounorada

She looks ridiculous and her face looks extra tight.


----------



## JessicaKate89

That fur coat is everything


----------



## Tivo

That outfit screams, "What you WON'T do, is tell me I'm not fabulous."


----------



## pittcat

She looks like a tarantula


----------



## guccimamma

love the coat.

does that guy own anything but sweatpants?


----------



## saira1214

guccimamma said:


> love the coat.
> 
> does that guy own anything but sweatpants?



I was just going to say this, why with the sweatpants ALL THE TIME?

She is truly the embodiment of Pimp mama Kris in this coat.


----------



## pukasonqo

guccimamma said:


> love the coat.
> 
> does that guy own anything but sweatpants?




i was wondering the same, they always look like their going to different places
maybe is a klause in his kontrakt? thou must not outshine PMK, therefore, you must always were trackies
or maybe he shares pants with yeezy


----------



## DC-Cutie

Clearly they are dressed for two different events


----------



## poetrylover

The coat and the dress match


----------



## guccimamma

saira1214 said:


> She is truly the embodiment of Pimp mama Kris in this coat.



absolutely! she should carry a chalice and a cane.

i still love the coat, though. it is really glamorous, and even better that it is vintage.


----------



## guccimamma

DC-Cutie said:


> Clearly they are dressed for two different events



he's going to tgi fridays and a movie.


----------



## Jayne1

pittcat said:


> She looks like a tarantula



You're right!  lol


----------



## White Orchid

Channeling her inner Madam.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

I think the coat is OTT but I like it at the same time. [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## AEGIS

Tivo said:


> That outfit screams, "What you WON'T do, is tell me I'm not fabulous."


----------



## limom

If you wore it the first time around.....


----------



## guccimamma

limom said:


> If you wore it the first time around.....



if i had that coat, i'd wear it everytime it dipped under 60 in socal.

i'd be at the market with my ponytail, leggings, and that badass coat.

those foxes (minks?) have been dead a long time, so celebrate their life...wear that coat.


----------



## berrydiva

I'm here for that coat and the dress too. I'd probably wear it just like guccimamma but with leggings and a pair of riding boots.


----------



## limom

guccimamma said:


> if i had that coat, i'd wear it everytime it dipped under 60 in socal.
> 
> i'd be at the market with my ponytail, leggings, and that badass coat.
> 
> those foxes (minks?) have been dead a long time, so celebrate their life...wear that coat.





berrydiva said:


> I'm here for that coat and the dress too. I'd probably wear it just like guccimamma but with leggings and a pair of riding boots.



Say what now???
While I am a big fan of the fashion of that time...there is no way that I am walking around looking like an over the hill combination of Elvira Hancock and Foxy Brown.
That ship has sailed for me.....
And even more for Kris Jenner lol.


----------



## whimsic

I love it and she looks fabulous. PMK can pull this off any day lol.


----------



## berrydiva

limom said:


> Say what now???
> While I am a big fan of the fashion of that time...there is no way that I am walking around looking like an over the hill combination of Elvira Hancock and Foxy Brown.
> That ship has sailed for me.....
> And even more for Kris Jenner lol.



Dunno. Sometimes I love the Foxy Brown, mafia wife thing. I don't stick to one style though and love making old style new again.


----------



## pukasonqo

whimsic said:


> I love it and she looks fabulous. PMK can pull this off any day lol.




of course she can, a pimp coat for PMK is just expected
missing the cane and flashy hat


----------



## whimsic

pukasonqo said:


> of course she can, a pimp coat for PMK is just expected
> missing the cane and flashy hat



Ikr! :giggles:


----------



## limom

berrydiva said:


> Dunno. Sometimes I love the Foxy Brown, mafia wife thing. I don't stick to one style though and love making old style new again.



If you have the body, the occasion and can pull it off, go for it.
For me, I already wore that stuff, the first time around.
 I have no desire to revisit those days lol.
I would look dated lol.
I have some furs in storage but I feel bad wearing them today and it is no longer me....


----------



## guccimamma

limom said:


> Say what now???
> While I am a big fan of the fashion of that time...there is no way that I am walking around looking like an over the hill combination of Elvira Hancock and Foxy Brown.
> That ship has sailed for me.....
> And even more for Kris Jenner lol.



me if i had that coat!


----------



## limom

guccimamma said:


> me if i had that coat!


.


----------



## guccimamma

limom said:


> If you *have the body, the occasion and can pull it off, go for it.*
> For me, I already wore that stuff, the first time around.
> I have no desire to revisit those days lol.
> I would look dated lol.
> I have some furs in storage but I feel bad wearing them today and it is no longer me....



i don't have any of those! i have never worn a fur in my life, except trying on a chinchilla when i was in neiman marcus las vegas with some friends.

something about that coat.


----------



## limom

guccimamma said:


> i don't have any of those! i have never worn a fur in my life, except trying on a chinchilla when i was in neiman marcus las vegas with some friends.
> 
> something about that coat.



It is nice.
It looks like vintage Fendi.


----------



## sdkitty

I saw her on the Bachelor after-show the other night and she actually didn't bother me.  But I thought her nose looked too small for her face.  Wouldn't a really good cosmetic surgeon talk you out of doing something like that?


----------



## berrydiva

guccimamma said:


> me if i had that coat!


----------



## berrydiva

limom said:


> If you have the body, the occasion and can pull it off, go for it.
> For me, I already wore that stuff, the first time around.
> I have no desire to revisit those days lol.
> I would look dated lol.
> I have some furs in storage but I feel bad wearing them today and it is no longer me....



Send them thisaway...I have 2 powerball tickets and need to be ready to stunt on these heauxs as soon as i find out I won. lol


----------



## limom

berrydiva said:


> Send them thisaway...I have 2 powerball tickets and need to be ready to stunt on these heauxs as soon as i find out I won. lol



There are not exactly power ball winner worthy, besides the winning ticket is in my wallet


----------



## Chloe_chick999

berrydiva said:


> Send them thisaway...I have 2 powerball tickets and need to be ready to stunt on these heauxs as soon as i find out I won. lol



I won four bucks. Booyah!


----------



## berrydiva

Chloe_chick999 said:


> I won four bucks. Booyah!


----------



## limom

Chloe_chick999 said:


> I won four bucks. Booyah!





berrydiva said:


>


----------



## Chloe_chick999

limom said:


>



Lol, first time I played.


----------



## Sasha2012

Despite a 40 year age gap - the Jenners have proved animal print works across the ages.

Kendall Jenner and her mum Kris wore an abundance of super-glamorous jungle-inspired outerwear for a day of shopping in Calabasas, California on Thursday.

The supermodel, 20, looked sensational in a grey and white snakeskin biker jacket, while her 60-year-old mother went for out-and-out glamour in an ankle-length, tiger print coat.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ur-glamorous-shopping-trip.html#ixzz3xKklsrf8


----------



## guccimamma

this coat, i hate.


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> Despite a 40 year age gap - the Jenners have proved animal print works across the ages.
> 
> Kendall Jenner and her mum Kris wore an abundance of super-glamorous jungle-inspired outerwear for a day of shopping in Calabasas, California on Thursday.
> 
> The supermodel, 20, looked sensational in a grey and white snakeskin biker jacket, while her 60-year-old mother went for out-and-out glamour in an ankle-length, tiger print coat.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ur-glamorous-shopping-trip.html#ixzz3xKklsrf8



Yikes! If she smiled any harder in that second pic, her face would crack off.


----------



## Sasha2012

She may be best-known for starring on Keeping Up With The Kardashians, but Kris Jenner is also the mastermind behind the careers of her six children.

And the 60-year-old shared some of her wisdom on Wednesday as she gave a talk at NATPE conference in Miami.

Kris kicked off the day of discussions about 'storytellers and the shaping of pop culture' alongside Chrisley Knows Best star Todd Chrisley, 46.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ack-dress-pop-culture-talk.html#ixzz3xqkOxyfY


----------



## VickyB

The dress is cute.


----------



## Sasha2012

She has been an unlikely ally as he tries to regain his family's trust.

And Scott Disick showed the appreciation is mutual as he wrapped his arm around Kris Jenner as they got ready to attend a taping of Kocktails With Khloe in Los Angeles on Monday.

The dynamic duo looked like they could hardly wait to get inside and partake in what was sure to be an evening of revelry on the FYI network.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-taping-Kocktails-Khloe-LA.html#ixzz3yNIO3IzR


----------



## White Orchid

Viewer discretion advised :greengrin:


----------



## White Orchid

Don't blame me!


----------



## White Orchid

Is that Kim's ring she's wearing???


----------



## sparkle7

The dress is  just too tight but I don't think anything  is wrong with pic.  She's covered for most part. I've seen worse. I think we are so use to seeing celebs and regular folks with photo shopped pictures that when we see a normal women's body with lumps and bumps, people have  negative comments.


----------



## White Orchid

Or maybe she needs to remember she doesn't have Kendall's body and forgo the condom-like attire?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

If she stopped photoshopping her paid pap pics to hell and back, no-one would say a thing.(maybe not just _as much_)  As it is, unfortunately the disparity makes these photos laughable.


----------



## AEGIS

idk if i think she's too old for ripped jeans


----------



## Sasha2012

If she had any concerns about her son's choice of girlfriend she certainly didn't show it.

Kris Jenner appeared on Hollywood Today Live on Tuesday and she couldn't stop laughing and beaming for the camera.

The Kardashian matriarch dressed all in black for her appearance.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Kardashian-baby-Instagram.html#ixzz3yQ5yjgUp


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Her face looks really, really done. Way too tight, disproportionate features and just overall waxy.


----------



## White Orchid

The fillers seem to have solidified under her eyes lol.


----------



## JessicaKate89

White Orchid said:


> Is that Kim's ring she's wearing???




Looks nothing like Kim's ring.


----------



## michie

This is how you know the media ain't sh!!!t. What do these people even talk to her about?


----------



## Brklynjuice87

The fact that this lady can keep a smile on her face while her kids are jacked up is just wild. I would love to know what Kris childhood was like


----------



## Oryx816

Brklynjuice87 said:


> The fact that this lady can keep a smile on her face while her kids are jacked up is just wild. I would love to know what Kris childhood was like




You seem to have applied the term "lady" quite loosely...


----------



## limom

Brklynjuice87 said:


> The fact that this lady can keep a smile on her face while her kids are jacked up is just wild. I would love to know what Kris childhood was like



The sad part is, it was totally average.


----------



## simone72

I would love to see a close up of that arm candy she's wearing..


----------



## Encore Hermes

Working a black eye demon look


----------



## White Orchid

Wasn't there someone here who is a plastic surgeon?  I want to know why the filler under her right eye especially, is like that?  In some pix it's really pronounced.  As in, there's like a distinct line dividing her cheek.


----------



## White Orchid

And further to that, does it eventually dissolve and she has to repeat the procedure or does it just remain there?  And what exactly are these fillers comprised of?


----------



## simone72

White Orchid said:


> And further to that, does it eventually dissolve and she has to repeat the procedure or does it just remain there?  And what exactly are these fillers comprised of?


I can tell you by experience her cheeks are overfilled with Radiesse a filler that gives you that young plump look in her cheeks and the more the injections, the plumper they look, some people go overboard with that and it lasts about a year .


----------



## simone72

White Orchid said:


> And further to that, does it eventually dissolve and she has to repeat the procedure or does it just remain there?  And what exactly are these fillers comprised of?


There are so many depending on the area of the face you are targeting: Voluma, Radiesse, Juvederm,Bellotero, Restylane Pellovel the options are endless.....


----------



## White Orchid

simone72 said:


> I can tell you by experience her cheeks are overfilled with Radiesse a filler that gives you that young plump look in her cheeks and the more the injections, the plumper they look, some people go overboard with that and it lasts about a year .


Thanks for that.  So if it lasts only a year, where does it end up?  As in, in your blood stream, liver...?  Are there side-effects?


----------



## simone72

White Orchid said:


> Thanks for that.  So if it lasts only a year, where does it end up?  As in, in your blood stream, liver...?  Are there side-effects?



Not sure as I am no Doctor but all these procedures are very common in South Florida most info is provided in dermatologists websites there are so many different types of fillers it's scary and none are permanent they all wear off to somewhere you have a point where does it go??


----------



## White Orchid

simone72 said:


> Not sure as I am no Doctor but all these procedures are very common in South Florida most info is provided in dermatologists websites there are so many different types of fillers it's scary and none are permanent they all wear off to somewhere you have a point where does it go??


Thank you again.  It's this which has me curious as I'm not a fan of Western medicine and forever reading labelling on food packaging so I personally would be very worried about the long-term effects.  And especially when it's done with such regularity with women like Kris Jenner!

But hey, it's not my body, so...but yeah I'm interested to know.


----------



## L etoile

White Orchid said:


> Wasn't there someone here who is a plastic surgeon?  I want to know why the filler under her right eye especially, is like that?  In some pix it's really pronounced.  As in, there's like a distinct line dividing her cheek.


The line is something that filler is supposed to fix. It's a mid-cheek crease.


----------



## Teemu

White Orchid said:


> Wasn't there someone here who is a plastic surgeon?  I want to know why the filler under her right eye especially, is like that?  In some pix it's really pronounced.  As in, there's like a distinct line dividing her cheek.




I know people who wear a mask for sleep apnea that have that same crease for hours after they get up. Could it be that? It is odd looking.


----------



## tweegy

I've never seen one family fight off so many lawsuits.. How many is this now??

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...gal-wrangling-jewellery-company-heats-up.html


----------



## bag-mania

I bet Kris isn't too happy about this being resurrected again. 



> *Kris Jenner: New Accusations Surface Of A Torrid Affair With O.J. Simpson While Married*
> 
> *This is shocking! Its no secret that Kris Kardashian was close  friends with O.J. Simpson back in the day, but according to new  accusations, it seems as if the pair were actually MUCH more than that.  Kris and O.J. were reportedly secret lovers who even snuck around behind  Robert Kardashians back!*
> 
> Although *Kris Jenner*, 60, has never admitted it, she has long been suspected of having a sizzling affair with former football star, *O.J. Simpson* ,  68. Kris has only revealed that the two were very close and that he  was like her big brother. But apparently, more evidence has come to  light recently, which only points to Kris and O.J. engaging in a steamy  affair. And yes there is reported PROOF, according to sources! Read  about the startling allegations here!
> 
> The FX channels mini-series, _The People v. O.J. Simpson: American Crime Story_,  has stirred up a lot of past issues; one of which being the confusing  relationship between Kris and O.J. which, according to multiple sources  who spoke to _Star_ magazine, did in fact happen. Where theres  smoke, theres usually fire, one source insisted. And there seems to  be a lot of smoke where Kris and O.J. are concerned. A lot of smoke  indeed!
> 
> Not only has Kris been accused of sleeping with O.J. in the mid-seventies while she was engaged to pro golfer, *Cesar Sanudo*,  but insiders also claim that Kris and O.J. had another fling while she  was Mrs. Kardashian! One thing is for certain, Kris definitely needs to  get her facts straight. In her 2011 autobiography, _Kris JennerAnd All Things Kardashian_,  Kris stated at one point that she met O.J. when she was 19 years old.  But then, in a later part of the book, Kris claimed that she had known  the athlete since she was 17! So which one is it, Kris? And why does she  feel the need to switch up the facts? Kris has already clearly lied  about her O.J. timeline, which doesnt bode well in her defense, and  leaves us to wonder what else she is lying about.
> 
> Furthering the case is _Stars_ exclusive interview with *Carlos Sanudo*,  the brother of Kris former fiance, Cesar. Carlos provided further info  and said he is convinced that Kris cheated on Cesar with  you guessed  it  O.J. Simpson back when the reality star was 17. So Kris DID know  O.J. when she was 17, according to Carlos story, and they were much  more than just acquaintances. One night [Cesar] called me at 2 a.m.  when he was on the road at a tournament, Carlos revealed. He said, I  think Kris is screwing O.J. over there! I know shes got something going  on with O.J. and I need you to take the key to my condo and go over  there!' Carlos never did visit Cesars condo that night and maybe that  was for the best, after all, he could have been O.J.s first victim if  he had!
> 
> Kris isnt exactly new to the affair rumor mill either, which makes her  O.J. scandal even more plausible. After all, Carlos claimed that Cesar  and her broke up after Cesar caught her in bed with her future husband, *Robert Kardashian*. And Kris has even admitted to cheating on Robert with soccer hunk *Todd Waterman*  while they were married. What a tangled web! But O.J. and Kris affair  didnt stop once she married Robert. Even though they were the best of  friends, Robert could never shake the thought that O.J. and Kris had  gotten too close for comfort, an insider revealed. Talk about a sticky  love triangle!
> http://hollywoodlife.com/2016/02/03/oj-simpson-kris-jenner-affair-cheated-on-robert-kardashian/


----------



## Oryx816

^ So Kris was engaged when she was 17?  This explains a lot in terms of her parenting (or lack thereof) and her acceptance of the repugnant relationship between Tyga and Kylie.

Makes you wonder if Kris' mother was overly permissive or if Kris was just a wild teen....


----------



## redney

So this is from Star Magazine this week. Take it for what it's worth...


----------



## guccimamma

khloe is too pasty. definitely the hairdresser.


----------



## coconutsboston

redney said:


> So this is from Star Magazine this week. Take it for what it's worth...


I was just about to bring this up as well. I thought I remembered hearing this rumor...


----------



## Encore Hermes

I forgot she was engaged before she met Robert 

_Furthering the case is Stars exclusive interview with Carlos Sanudo, the brother of Kris former fiance, Cesar. Carlos provided further info and said he is convinced that Kris cheated on Cesar with  you guessed it  O.J. Simpson back when the reality star was 17. So Kris DID know O.J. when she was 17, according to Carlos story, and they were much more than just acquaintances. *One night [Cesar] called me at 2 a.m. when he was on the road at a tournament, Carlos revealed. He said, I think Kris is screwing O.J. over there*_

Bwaahahahahah


----------



## limom

Encore Hermes said:


> I forgot she was engaged before she met Robert
> 
> _Furthering the case is Stars exclusive interview with Carlos Sanudo, the brother of Kris former fiance, Cesar. Carlos provided further info and said he is convinced that Kris cheated on Cesar with  you guessed it  O.J. Simpson back when the reality star was 17. So Kris DID know O.J. when she was 17, according to Carlos story, and they were much more than just acquaintances. *One night [Cesar] called me at 2 a.m. when he was on the road at a tournament, Carlos revealed. He said, I think Kris is screwing O.J. over there*_
> 
> Bwaahahahahah



The kardashian keeps giving and giving some more
Ye  fits right in...


----------



## SakuraSakura

https://instagram.com/p/BBV94wGF8O-/


----------



## Sasha2012

Her daughters may be superstars in the reality TV and fashion world, but Kris Jenner proved it all starts with her.

The 60-year-old momager was a reminder of that as she stepped out in New York City with her younger boyfriend Corey Gamble on Wednesday.

Kris showed up the flock of them in a luxurious leopard print coat with black fur lapels AND a black fur muff over a relatively simple black top and leggings ensemble.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...daughters-NYC-Corey-Gamble.html#ixzz3zpl49I9f


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Khole looks nothing like OJ or Sidney.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Does anyone out there actually believe her relationship with this guy to be real or is it common knowledge it's fake? I just have to chuckle every time I see a pic of them together, he always looks like her bodyguard/assistant/umbrella holder.


----------



## raffifi

Prima Ballerina said:


> Does anyone out there actually believe her relationship with this guy to be real or is it common knowledge it's fake? I just have to chuckle every time I see a pic of them together, he always looks like her bodyguard/assistant/umbrella holder.


 
It does look really fake to me.
And why is he always so poorly dressed? Why does a grown up man only wear sweatpants?


----------



## pixiejenna

Prima Ballerina said:


> Does anyone out there actually believe her relationship with this guy to be real or is it common knowledge it's fake? I just have to chuckle every time I see a pic of them together, he always looks like her bodyguard/assistant/umbrella holder.



I think it's just common knowledge. I think I read somewhere in this thread that he was a bodyguard for Justin beaver. Honestly that's what he looks like now a bodyguard/personal assistant.







raffifi said:


> It does look really fake to me.
> And why is he always so poorly dressed? Why does a grown up man only wear sweatpants?



He can't outshine PMK or he's off the payroll. The dumpier he looks the better she looks and in turn she gets more attention which is what she wants.


----------



## sweetasc6h12o6

raffifi said:


> It does look really fake to me.
> And why is he always so poorly dressed? Why does a grown up man only wear sweatpants?




He just looks so dopey &#128580;


----------



## Jayne1

sweetasc6h12o6 said:


> He just looks so dopey &#128580;



Exactly!


----------



## tweegy




----------



## Lounorada

Her face is genuinely scary.
_So much fillers_   (Pics from the end of January)








Seriously botched nose... (from the Zoolander premiere a few days ago)






Tumblr/Zimbio


----------



## whimsic

Other than her nose she looks good. HD cameras are scary


----------



## bagsforme

That line of filler under her eye is sooo distracting.  Every time I watch the show,  its the first thing I notice.


----------



## kirsten

bagsforme said:


> That line of filler under her eye is sooo distracting.  Every time I watch the show,  its the first thing I notice.




Kylie has that too. Not as bad but still noticeable.


----------



## Crystalina

Kris' nose looks like a tiny penis!!!


----------



## Jayne1

Crystalina said:


> Kris' nose looks like a tiny penis!!!


----------



## VickyB

bagsforme said:


> That line of filler under her eye is sooo distracting.  Every time I watch the show,  its the first thing I notice.



OMG, is that what those odd raised lines are?  I've been wondering what the heck was going on! Why in the world would she get fillers there??? Seriously, what's the purpose? TIA for any data!

Oh, and that nose looks like silly putty.


----------



## bagsforme

VickyB said:


> OMG, is that what those odd raised lines are?  I've been wondering what the heck was going on! Why in the world would she get fillers there??? Seriously, what's the purpose? TIA for any data!
> 
> Oh, and that nose looks like silly putty.



I think its so under eyes don't look hollow and to raise her cheekbones.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Kris Jenner Booed introducing culture club


----------



## BadAzzBish

Encore Hermes said:


> Kris Jenner Booed introducing culture club [emoji23]



Well damn! Hopefully this will be a wake up call.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BadAzzBish said:


> Well damn! Hopefully this will be a wake up call.



It's bad that this makes me smile, right? :devil:


----------



## limom

Encore Hermes said:


> Kris Jenner Booed introducing culture club





Thank you, you made my Sunday!


----------



## Jikena

Encore Hermes said:


> Kris Jenner Booed introducing culture club




Damnn I was reloading the page to ask about that because I saw comments on FB and BAM here you come  Thanks, Imma watch it naw


----------



## dangerouscurves

Yikes! For normal people, that'd be embarrassing but this family has no shame, especially Kris.


----------



## Jikena

Waw I wasn't expecting it to be so loud hahaha, too funny. She looked kind of embarassed to me.


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> Kris Jenner Booed introducing culture club


 

That is hilarious!
Everyone in that crowd deserves a high-five...


----------



## dangerouscurves

Jikena said:


> Waw I wasn't expecting it to be so loud hahaha, too funny. She looked kind of embarassed to me.




Or pretend to be [emoji3]


----------



## canismajor

badazzbish said:


> well damn! Hopefully this will be a wake up call.


+100^100000


----------



## White Orchid

Bahaha, I loved her half-hearted, I've-been-humiliated "woo" at the end.  Stupid bish.


----------



## Caz71

bagsforme said:


> That line of filler under her eye is sooo distracting.  Every time I watch the show,  its the first thing I notice.


Yes I just noticed it on her on her great gatsby ep. What is that

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Caz71

Omg she is morphing into michael jackson

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Who was that who yelled at the audience, presumably to shut them up from booing?


----------



## White Orchid

Caz71 said:


> Yes I just noticed it on her on her great gatsby ep. What is that
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app



Fillers. We discussed it a few pages back.


----------



## Lounorada

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Who was that who yelled at the audience, presumably to shut them up from booing?



Probably her girlfriend Korey.... :greengrin:


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Lounorada said:


> Probably her girlfriend Korey.... :greengrin:


----------



## Ladybug09

Dang, that kind of sucked for Culture Club though.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Balmain, go figure


----------



## VickyB

Why is Kris on the E! commentingon Oscar fashion???? Her face is so jacked with filler, it's creepy. I've already lost track of how many times she's mentioned that Kendull is walking at Paris fashion week and Olivier.


----------



## Lounorada

Watching her on E! LFTRC is making me want to punch my tv.
She is extremely irritating to listen to... I just can't I had to switch her off. 
All she was sitting there waiting to do was name drop Kendull, Paris Fashion Week, Olivier, Balmain, Riccardo and Givenchy. Just STFU. 
Her vocabulary is as limited as her 'home-skooled' dimwit daughters.

Also, I don't know why they bother calling the Oscars 'live from the red carpet', when 90% of the show was Rancic sitting with an annoying panel of *****es (minus Ashley) talking sh*t. Ryan Seacrest should have stayed at home.


----------



## Lounorada

mrsinsyder said:


> Balmain, go figure
> 
> View attachment 3287974


 
She looks like the embalmed corpse of an old madame propped up.


----------



## White Orchid

Please tell me she want invited to the Oscars!


----------



## White Orchid

I only just started watching it here in Oz.

Highlight for me thus far was one of the guys who won for best adapted screenplay, who made a snide political comment re a certain bombastic candidate :greengrin:  I like me some underhanded comments laced into an acceptance speech!



Lounorada said:


> Watching her on E! LFTRC is making me want to punch my tv.
> She is extremely irritating to listen to... I just can't I had to switch her off.
> All she was sitting there waiting to do was name drop Kendull, Paris Fashion Week, Olivier, Balmain, Riccardo and Givenchy. Just STFU.
> Her vocabulary is as limited as her 'home-skooled' dimwit daughters.
> 
> Also, I don't know why they bother calling the Oscars 'live from the red carpet', when 90% of the show was Rancic sitting with an annoying panel of *****es (minus Ashley) talking sh*t. Ryan Seacrest should have stayed at home.


----------



## VickyB

Lounorada said:


> Watching her on E! LFTRC is making me want to punch my tv.
> She is extremely irritating to listen to... I just can't I had to switch her off.
> All she was sitting there waiting to do was name drop Kendull, Paris Fashion Week, Olivier, Balmain, Riccardo and Givenchy. Just STFU.
> Her vocabulary is as limited as her 'home-skooled' dimwit daughters.
> 
> Also, I don't know why they bother calling the Oscars 'live from the red carpet', when 90% of the show was Rancic sitting with an annoying panel of *****es (minus Ashley) talking sh*t. Ryan Seacrest should have stayed at home.



ITA with everything you said! ABC red carpet coverage even thru shade on E! w/o naming them by referring to them as "fake red carpet coverage" as they aren't even on the carpet.


----------



## Oryx816

Lounorada said:


> She looks like the embalmed corpse of an old madame propped up.




When I first read this I thought you meant the old puppet named "Madame"....I see the resemblance.


----------



## White Orchid

How many times did she mention the word amazing?



Lounorada said:


> Watching her on E! LFTRC is making me want to punch my tv.
> She is extremely irritating to listen to... I just can't I had to switch her off.
> All she was sitting there waiting to do was name drop Kendull, Paris Fashion Week, Olivier, Balmain, Riccardo and Givenchy. Just STFU.
> Her vocabulary is as limited as her 'home-skooled' dimwit daughters.
> 
> Also, I don't know why they bother calling the Oscars 'live from the red carpet', when 90% of the show was Rancic sitting with an annoying panel of *****es (minus Ashley) talking sh*t. Ryan Seacrest should have stayed at home.


----------



## limom

HDTV is not her friend.
You could see the wheels turning:how am I going to plug my business and name drop???
Rancic got her big time with her shade about the comments re where to wear the Marchesa dress....
She is one of my favorite shade thrower at this moment,.
So bishy, so sly.
Joan taught you well.


----------



## uhpharm01

mrsinsyder said:


> Balmain, go figure
> 
> View attachment 3287974



She looks like Kim in the face


----------



## CentralTimeZone

limom said:


> HDTV is not her friend.
> You could see the wheels turning:how am I going to plug my business and name drop???
> Rancic got her big time with her shade about the comments re where to wear the Marchesa dress....
> She is one of my favorite shade thrower at this moment,.
> So bishy, so sly.
> Joan taught you well.



What was the shade I missed it!!! I was watching the other pre-show


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Nearly broke my thumb changing the channel when I realized she was hosting the red carpet.

Way to keep up your mom's legacy Melissa.

Oh wait, she does fashion police. So I take that back.


----------



## limom

hollieplus2 said:


> What was the shade I missed it!!! I was watching the other pre-show


KJ was blabbing how it was the perfect dress to wear in the south of France. Rancic called her azz on her elitist comments....


BagOuttaHell said:


> Nearly broke my thumb changing the channel when I realized she was hosting the red carpet.
> 
> Way to keep up your mom's legacy Melissa.
> 
> Oh wait, she does fashion police. So I take that back.



I love when she is on, people pick on her and give her false flattery...
Delicioso
Melissa is her mother's daughter.....


----------



## demicouture

To be quite fair, out of that panel I give her the most credit for her fashion analysis..
I mean szana(?) ashley and giuliana?? I'll leave it as that[emoji57]


----------



## TC1

The best part about Kris on that panel...the comment she made when Guiliana said she was eating off camera and that "most people don't think I eat at all". Kris replies "Oh, you can eat me under the table". 
I died laughing...then changed the channel off that HD garbage.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2016/02/29...ants-i-feel-like-i-will-ground-him-watch-now/

*Kris Jenner on Kanye West's Twitter Rants: 'I Feel Like I Will Ground Him' - Watch Now!*

Kris Jenner sits down for her appearance on The Ellen DeGeneres Show, airing Tuesday (March 1).

The 60-year-old Kardashian matriarch opened up about Kanye Wests recent Twitter rants, and his supposed $53 million in debt.

There have been days where there should be a no tweeting law and I feel like I will ground him, Kris told Ellen when she asked if she wanted to stop his tweeted.

When asked about his debt, Kris responded, I know, I know and sometimes I feel like what he is trying to saywhen he was like oh I am 53 million dollars in debt that whole thing, what he was trying to say was thats what he has done to spend on his clothing line over the last 15 or 20 years or whatever its been. But it comes out not exactly the right way and people get it misconstrued through the media and then its complicated, what can I say.


----------



## lizmil

Well she cetainly sounds coherent I feel like, like,  like,  WTF!


----------



## Oryx816

She looks like a Yuan Dynasty warrior.


----------



## White Orchid

Oryx816 said:


> She looks like a Yuan Dynasty warrior.



Her hands suggest she's almost as old as one :ninja:


----------



## LavenderIce

Oryx816 said:


> She looks like a Yuan Dynasty warrior.







White Orchid said:


> Her hands suggest she's almost as old as one :ninja:




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## VickyB

Oryx816 said:


> When I first read this I thought you meant the old puppet named "Madame"....I see the resemblance.



 Me too! She looks like "Madame the Puppet"!!!!!


----------



## VickyB

White Orchid said:


> Her hands suggest she's almost as old as one :ninja:



 Genius!!!!!


----------



## Oryx816

VickyB said:


> Me too! She looks like "Madame the Puppet"!!!!!




 that puppet was hilarious!  After u wrote that I looked on YouTube and found a witty little repartee between her and Bea Arthur.  They were a good combo!


----------



## Oryx816

White Orchid said:


> Her hands suggest she's almost as old as one :ninja:




 those might be the only original parts....I mean fossils!


----------



## VickyB

Oryx816 said:


> that puppet was hilarious!  After u wrote that I looked on YouTube and found a witty little repartee between her and Bea Arthur.  They were a good combo!



Yes! What show was "Madame the Puppet" on??? I can't remember. TIA!


----------



## queen

VickyB said:


> Yes! What show was "Madame the Puppet" on??? I can't remember. TIA!


For one, I believe she was on Hollywood Squares.


----------



## Oryx816

VickyB said:


> Yes! What show was "Madame the Puppet" on??? I can't remember. TIA!




She was on Solid Gold and the Gong Show if I recall correctly.  I was a kid so I liked it when she showed up on those variety and game shows my parents watched in the 70s.


----------



## Encore Hermes

She looks like a Christmas nutcracker


----------



## White Orchid

Encore Hermes said:


> She looks like a Christmas nutcracker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nutcracker.com/magento/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/3/2/32-538_nutcracker_king_natural_tones.jpg



I'm sure she's busted a few balls in her time :ninja:


----------



## VickyB

queen said:


> For one, I believe she was on Hollywood Squares.



Thanks! Yes , she was on HS but that wasn't the show that "launched" her. Hmmm, what was it?


----------



## VickyB

Oryx816 said:


> She was on Solid Gold and the Gong Show if I recall correctly.  I was a kid so I liked it when she showed up on those variety and game shows my parents watched in the 70s.



Thanks! I was a little kid too. I associate her with a skit variety show of that time. Hmm. This will keep me up tonight!


----------



## Oryx816

VickyB said:


> Thanks! I was a little kid too. I associate her with a skit variety show of that time. Hmm. This will keep me up tonight!




She was on Laugh In as well I believe... She was fabulous!  That puppet is more lifelike and entertaining than all the Ks and Js combined!


----------



## dangerouscurves

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] you ladies are on a roll today!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Oryx816 said:


> She was on Laugh In as well I believe... She was fabulous!  *That puppet is more lifelike and entertaining than all the Ks and Js combined!*



So true!  I only remember her from Solid Gold.


----------



## bag-mania

Oryx816 said:


> She was on Laugh In as well I believe... She was fabulous!  That puppet is more lifelike and entertaining than all the Ks and Js combined!



She was also on Hollywood Squares.  Madame was everywhere in the 70s. I think her creator Wayland Flowers died in the 80s and she was "retired" to a puppet museum.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Calabasas. (February 29)


----------



## Lounorada

Oryx816 said:


> When I first read this I thought you meant the old puppet named "Madame"....I see the resemblance.





bag-mania said:


> She was also on Hollywood Squares.  Madame was everywhere in the 70s. I think her creator Wayland Flowers died in the 80s and she was "retired" to a puppet museum.


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> I'm sure she's busted a few balls in her time :ninja:





White Orchid said:


> Her hands suggest she's almost as old as one :ninja:


----------



## Lounorada

Seeing those pics above of her in the thick tweed jacket, made me think... She had the cheek the other night on E! LFTRC at the Oscars, to make a comment about Eddie Redmayne wearing a velvet tux jacket, saying something along the lines of: 'He obviously didn't get the hot LA weather memo and he'll be hot/sweating in velvet'... this coming from the woman who is permanently over-dressed for hot weather and under-dressed for cold weather, along with all her daughters. She's in no place to be commenting on others.


----------



## White Orchid

I'm actually surprised she can talk at all with all that $h!t in her face!



Lounorada said:


> Seeing those pics above of her in the thick tweed jacket, made me think... She had the cheek the other night on E! LFTRC at the Oscars, to make a comment about Eddie Redmayne wearing a velvet tux jacket, saying something along the lines of: 'He obviously didn't get the hot LA weather memo and he'll be hot/sweating in velvet'... this coming from the woman who is permanently over-dressed for hot weather and under-dressed for cold weather, along with all her daughters. She's in no place to be commenting on others.


----------



## whimsic

She looks great in the last pic, her botched up nose is blurred and Medusa eyes covered.


----------



## Jayne1

whimsic said:


> She looks great in the last pic, her botched up nose is blurred and Medusa eyes covered.



Agree.  Also, I like her ladies who lunch look. Suits her.


----------



## Oryx816

She looks good, like Tom Cruise in drag.

Seriously, she should keep the sunglasses on 24/7 to hide those velociraptor eyes.  Nice outfit, and age appropriate.


----------



## Lounorada

Oryx816 said:


> *She looks good, like Tom Cruise in drag.*
> 
> Seriously, she should keep the sunglasses on 24/7 to hide those velociraptor eyes.  Nice outfit, and age appropriate.


 
She REALLY does!!!!!!!! 






 That's all I can see now


----------



## Oryx816

Lounorada said:


> She REALLY does!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all I can see now




 once I saw the resemblance, now it is all I see, which is an improvement IMHO!


----------



## Vienna

Seriously though, what did she do to her nose?! Horrible!


----------



## Sasha2012

Kris Jenner got back to business filming Keeping Up With The Kardashians on Tuesday.

The 60-year-old TV matriarch was pictured leaving studios in Los Angeles keeping it casual in an all-black outfit.

Catching the eye however was Kris' eye-wateringly expensive accessory - an electric blue crocodile Hermes Birkin. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...pecial-guy-treat-like-lady.html#ixzz41iAjqf1u


----------



## prettyprincess

She was on Ellen talking about Nicole Brown. She said she was never aware of the abuse, yet there's a video of her from the 90's saying Nicole told her OJ would kill her...
Even back then she'd lie just to get camera time &#128580;


----------



## Jayne1

prettyprincess said:


> She was on Ellen talking about Nicole Brown. She said she was never aware of the abuse, yet there's a video of her from the 90's saying Nicole told her OJ would kill her...
> Even back then she'd lie just to get camera time &#128580;



Wouldn't it be nice it someone actually called them out on their discrepancies?


----------



## pukasonqo

Jayne1 said:


> Wouldn't it be nice it someone actually called them out on their discrepancies?




that would be a full time job!!


----------



## Oryx816

Jayne1 said:


> Wouldn't it be nice it someone actually called them out on their discrepancies?




So true Jayne1!  But the same should apply to politicians as well!


----------



## lil_fashionista

Sasha2012 said:


> Kris Jenner got back to business filming Keeping Up With The Kardashians on Tuesday.
> 
> The 60-year-old TV matriarch was pictured leaving studios in Los Angeles keeping it casual in an all-black outfit.
> 
> Catching the eye however was Kris' eye-wateringly expensive accessory - an electric blue crocodile Hermes Birkin.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...pecial-guy-treat-like-lady.html#ixzz41iAjqf1u



I used to think she was very well dressed, but these jeans get a  

I feel like she's getting so much face work so Kim can say, "see, I'm just starting to resemble my mom more as I age"


----------



## Sasha2012

She was spotted three times this week with the extravagant accessory.

And once more on Wednesday Kris Jenner was seen clutching the shockingly expensive electric blue crocodile Hermes Birkin tote that retails for about $95,000.

The 60-year-old TV matriarch carried the designer handbag as she jetted from LAX to join her 20-year-old daughter Kendall in Paris during fashion week.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ets-LAX-join-Kendall-Paris.html#ixzz41oAdItvP


----------



## Jikena

95 000$ ?!! But it's not even a pretty bag. My 10$ bag looks prettier. :greengrin:


----------



## aleksandras

Love designer handbags and own a few of them. But I don't think I could ever justify a 95000 bag, no matter how high my income is.


----------



## Oryx816

The Ks are so obvious.  Kanye cries poverty and suddenly they are all out with Birkins.  
Serenity now!


----------



## tweegy

Sasha2012 said:


> She was spotted three times this week with the extravagant accessory.
> 
> And once more on Wednesday Kris Jenner was seen clutching the shockingly expensive electric blue crocodile Hermes Birkin tote that retails for about $95,000.
> 
> The 60-year-old TV matriarch carried the designer handbag as she jetted from LAX to join her 20-year-old daughter Kendall in Paris during fashion week.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ets-LAX-join-Kendall-Paris.html#ixzz41oAdItvP



To each there own yes. But I don't think no matter how rich I am I can justify spending 100k on a bag... She must be a different level of rich.


----------



## White Orchid

I couldn't justify it either.  Heck I even question buying my Prada from years ago.  But oddly enough I'm not even enamoured by her bag.  I find the bright blue kinda cheap looking tbh.


----------



## mistikat

It would be nice if the Daily Fail would fact check once in a while - that bag doesn't go for that price.


----------



## tweegy

White Orchid said:


> I couldn't justify it either.  Heck I even question buying my Prada from years ago.  But oddly enough I'm not even enamoured by her bag.  I find the bright blue kinda cheap looking tbh.



Could be looking cheap cause it's her carrying it. Some folks just make a bag look cheap..


----------



## Sasha2012

She's mother to a glamorous brood.

But it was Kris Jenner, 60, turning heads on Thursday when she stepped out in Paris in a lavish fur coat and plunging gold mini dress.

The 'momager' looked far younger than her 60 years in the chic ensemble, which broke all the style rules as she showcased both her cleavage and plenty of leg while watching her model daughter Kendall strut down the runway at the Balmain show. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...old-mini-dress-steps-Paris.html#ixzz41rOF6bUK


----------



## redney

Look at that Photoshop on her legs in the outdoor shot vs. lack thereof inside. Can't fool us, PMK!


----------



## bag-mania

Forget Kris. What the hell is Kanye wearing? It looks like something a senile grandma on skid row would wear. He sure loves frayed and torn clothes.

I thought he was wearing shorts until I noticed his pants have giant holes in the knees and barely have enough fabric left to hold the leg together.


----------



## gillianna

Sorry Kanye Liberace wore that jacket better.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

No kidding! Look at her inner thigh in the first pic.


----------



## bag-mania

gillianna said:


> Sorry Kanye Liberace wore that jacket better.



Liberace would have worn it when it looked new.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I don't get why she always follows Kendall everywhere, she has to be at every show she walks in.


----------



## Lounorada

redney said:


> Look at that Photoshop on her legs in the outdoor shot vs. lack thereof inside. Can't fool us, PMK!



And the Photoshop on her cleavage. They've smoothed out the middle outline of her boobs that it looks like she has a monoboob 
The amount of makeup she has on her chest and legs is gross


----------



## ByeKitty

tweegy said:


> To each there own yes. But I don't think no matter how rich I am I can justify spending 100k on a bag... She must be a different level of rich.



A different level of in debt you mean  It seems like she doesn't necessarily care about what is in her bank account, she cares about her material "possessions"... Remember that hack in 2014? She owed over a million dollars in car loans and credit card payments!


----------



## LemonDrop

Kanye seems depressed.


----------



## Aminamina

How "Pablo" is the fool sitting next to her??? SMH


----------



## Encore Hermes

to all of it




Need to find the pic of her legs without the photoshop


----------



## Oryx816

bag-mania said:


> Forget Kris. What the hell is Kanye wearing? It looks like something a senile grandma on skid row would wear. He sure loves frayed and torn clothes.
> 
> I thought he was wearing shorts until I noticed his pants have giant holes in the knees and barely have enough fabric left to hold the leg together.




He is playing the role of the misunderstood, tormented artist....

He may as well have made this pants into shorts.


----------



## Freckles1

tweegy said:


> Could be looking cheap cause it's her carrying it. Some folks just make a bag look cheap..




[emoji12]


----------



## Sasha2012

Kris Jenner was putting in a suitably stylish display as she arrived for Dior's Paris Fashion Week show on Friday.

With her cropped tresses swept off her face, she peeped behind mirrored shades and displayed her pride for model daughter Kendall Jenner in the form of her wide smile.

Mum-of-six Kris - though top-to-toe in black-  was naturally standing out among the hoards of fans and fashion followers waiting outside for the womenswear Fall/Winter 2016/17 presentation, held inside the Cour Carree at the Louvre Museum. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...es-Dior-Paris-Fashion-Week.html#ixzz41wkCGAma


----------



## redney

Read somewhere she had a hissy fit Kendull wasn't walking first or last and Dior security barred her security guards from entering with her saying something like there are bigger celebrities there without their security. Can't find link again though. Anyone?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Lawd she's an a$$hole.

When will a backlash tsunami start already?


----------



## Lounorada

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Lawd she's an a$$hole.
> 
> When will a backlash tsunami start already?


 
This. 
It's completely overdue...


----------



## Oryx816

Dear Daily Fail,

While I object to your outrageous use of superlatives in describing the Kardashians, what I find even more egregious is employing writers who do not have an understanding of homophones.  It is "hordes of fans" not "hoards of fans".  Thank you.

Cordially,

A lover of the English language


----------



## guccimamma

Oryx816 said:


> Dear Daily Fail,
> 
> While I object to your outrageous use of superlatives in describing the Kardashians, what I find even more egregious is employing writers who do not have an understanding of homophones.  It is "hordes of fans" not "hoards of fans".  Thank you.
> 
> Cordially,
> 
> A lover of the English language



they could have meant hoars


----------



## berrydiva

I like her coat and that white duster/jacket.


----------



## White Orchid

Encore Hermes said:


> to all of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to find the pic of her legs without the photoshop



Like this?  . When bad lighting is your arch enemy.

And it looks likes her big toe has fungus.


----------



## White Orchid

I finally get why some of you are often harping on about the importance of moisturiser lol. That guy's knees!


----------



## Lola69

Looks like she has Caitlyn's legs [emoji6]


----------



## Oryx816

I have found one good thing I can say about Kris.  Her hairstyle suits her features, chiseled as they may be.


----------



## Lounorada

Madame Matrix...  

DailyMail


----------



## White Orchid

Oryx816 said:


> He is playing the role of the misunderstood, tormented artist....
> 
> He may as well have made this pants into shorts.



Lol, yeah, trying to channel his inner "Van Gough."  Idiot.


----------



## Oryx816

Lounorada said:


> Madame Matrix...
> 
> DailyMail




  so true!  

I love the metallic Diorama though!


----------



## AEGIS

kris looks great in all black
but yet when will they be over


----------



## HandbagAngel

Oryx816 said:


> Dear Daily Fail,
> 
> While I object to your outrageous use of superlatives in describing the Kardashians, what I find even more egregious is employing writers who do not have an understanding of homophones.  It is "hordes of fans" not "hoards of fans".  Thank you.
> 
> Cordially,
> 
> A lover of the English language



Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aleksandras

I hate her hair pulled back like that. Her face looks so much better with bangs.


----------



## Oryx816

aleksandras said:


> I hate her hair pulled back like that. Her face looks so much better with bangs.




Yes, covering as much as possible.  Bangs are best for her.


----------



## lizmil

I love how they say she looks years younger, yes, like a years younger street walker.  At least the street walkers are honest about what they are doing.


----------



## Oryx816

lizmil said:


> I love how they say she looks years younger, yes, like a years younger street walker.  At least the street walkers are honest about what they are doing.




Lol!  Years younger than Methuselah is still ancient!


----------



## lizmil

Oryx816 said:


> Lol!  Years younger than Methuselah is still ancient!



As my kids would say Metuselah... Bonus word!

Maybe someone found the family portrait the Ks have hidden in the attic.


----------



## Oryx816

lizmil said:


> As my kids would say Metuselah... Bonus word!
> 
> Maybe someone found the family portrait the Ks have hidden in the attic.




Lol!  Two  for the Dorian Gray reference!


----------



## Sasha2012

She's her daughter's number one supporter and has been championing her modelling career from a young age.

And Kris Jenner once again took pride of place at the Elie Saab show during Paris Fashion Week on Saturday, watching with glee as her 20-year-old daughter helped showcase the high end label's Autumn/Winter 2016 collection.

The 60-year-old momager was hard to miss in her remarkably youthful attire, clad in a sexy black jumpsuit with a low neckline.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...umpsuit-Elie-Saab-PFW-show.html#ixzz429cDr1dq


----------



## pukasonqo

sometimes i have this vision(?) of kris pushing the models off the catwalk and strutting her stuff


----------



## dangerouscurves

She's so thirty, her daughters learned from the best when it comes to attention seeking. I haven't seen any other model's mother go to the show.


----------



## Crystalina

What the hell is going on with her nose?!?


----------



## simone72

I still think she's the better dressed of all of the family


----------



## redney

So much filler in her face!


----------



## Lounorada

redney said:


> So much filler in her face!


Yep. Her skin is being stretched and pulled in several different directions because of it... Looks like a map of ocean currents.


----------



## pukasonqo

dangerouscurves said:


> She's so thirty, her daughters learned from the best when it comes to attention seeking. I haven't seen any other model's mother go to the show.




she is, afterall, a stage mother
well, to give her due: THE stage mother
is kylie becoming the new koko? seems that is all about kendall with PMK


----------



## lil_fashionista

pukasonqo said:


> sometimes i have this vision(?) of kris pushing the models off the catwalk and strutting her stuff



So does she! 



Crystalina said:


> What the hell is going on with her nose?!?



It truly looks deformed now. 



redney said:


> So much filler in her face!



And yet she'll find room for more!



pukasonqo said:


> she is, afterall, a stage mother
> well, to give her due: THE stage mother
> is kylie becoming the new koko? seems that is all about kendall with PMK



I wonder if Kylie is pursuing this relationship with Tyga and posting suggestive pictures on social media to get her parents attention.


----------



## Vienna

Oh my her nose!! One too many nose jobs! [emoji33]


----------



## Oryx816

This is so weird but when I see her nose it reminds me of when kids are little and make weird shapes with their food.  Her nose is like a Vienna sausage flanked by kernels of corn as nostrils.  The whole thing is unnatural and she should chop it off and start over.  

I don't know why she even started messing with it.  I have seen old pics of Kris and I don't remember her nose being particularly off putting, or large.  Kim's nose on the other hand.....


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Oryx816 said:


> This is so weird but when I see her nose it reminds me of when kids are little and make weird shapes with their food.  Her nose is like a Vienna sausage flanked by kernels of corn as nostrils.  The whole thing is unnatural and she should chop it off and start over.
> 
> I don't know why she even started messing with it.  I have seen old pics of Kris and I don't remember her nose being particularly off putting, or large.  Kim's nose on the other hand.....



I've been saying for years she and Kim both have identical Cabbage Patch noses...


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I wonder if Kendall walked for Hermes since Kris was at the show. Hmmmm


----------



## Lounorada

Glitterandstuds said:


> I wonder if Kendall walked for Hermes since Kris was at the show. Hmmmm


I just saw the collection on vogue.com, no Kendull.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Lounorada said:


> I just saw the collection on vogue.com, no Kendull.




Thank god!!!


----------



## Lounorada

Glitterandstuds said:


> Thank god!!!


Yes! Pity PMK got invited though...


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> Yes! Pity PMK got invited though...




Were there other celebrities in attendance?


----------



## guccimamma

Crystalina said:


> What the hell is going on with her nose?!?



it probably collapsed in the 80s from cocaine.


----------



## Oryx816

dangerouscurves said:


> Were there other celebrities in attendance?




Don't you mean "were there REAL celebrities in attendance"?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Oryx816 said:


> Don't you mean "were there REAL celebrities in attendance"?




Lol!!! Yeah. That's what I meant [emoji6]. I don't think Hermès needs celebrities (real or not) to endorse their products, or?


----------



## Jayne1

Lounorada said:


> Yep. Her skin is being stretched and pulled in several different directions because of it... Looks like a map of ocean currents.



Oh, that's good!  You're right!


----------



## caitlin1214

guccimamma said:


> they could have meant hoars



Or "whores".

No, wait, they're talking about the fans. Never mind.


----------



## Sasha2012

They've been making many an appearance at Paris Fashion Week, but Kris Jenner and her daughter Kendall turned up to a magazine launch to support Kim Kardashian on Monday night. 

Even though Kim herself isn't in the French capital, her two family members attended the Editorialist Spring/Summer 2016 Issue Launch Party at the Hotel Peninsula, as she stars on the cover. 

Kris, 60, looked much younger than her years wearing a long form-fitting dress which clung to her every curve. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ed-fashion-magazine-launch.html#ixzz42He16oFu


----------



## Oryx816

That nose and that wonky eye!


----------



## White Orchid

Oryx816 said:


> That nose and that wonky eye!



You forgot those hands.


----------



## Oryx816

White Orchid said:


> You forgot those hands.




 thank you!


----------



## BPC

I wonder how Kendall feels, having her mommy everywhere she is..


----------



## redney

BPC said:


> I wonder how Kendall feels, having her mommy everywhere she is..



Kendull has no choice. Plus PMK always hangs on as another sister.


----------



## bag-mania

Oryx816 said:


> That nose and that wonky eye!



Don't make fun of the eye! That's what she uses to put the hex on people.


----------



## guccimamma

caitlin1214 said:


> Or "whores".
> 
> No, wait, they're talking about the fans. Never mind.



i had that term censored from one of my posts on this thread, so i now use hoars.


----------



## clevercat

bag-mania said:


> Don't make fun of the eye! That's what she uses to put the hex on people.




Ah yes. The original 'evil eye' [emoji4]


----------



## Sasha2012

She's a self-proclaimed 'proud mama'.

And Kris Jenner looked beaming with pride when she arrived at Chanel's Paris Fashion Week showcase, held at the city's Grand Palais, on Tuesday morning, where her daughter Kendall Jenner would once again command the catwalk for one of the world's leading designers. 

The 60-year-old 'momager' looked typically chic as she prepared to take her place among the style elite and claim her seat in the front-row, which would no doubt be glittered with some of the biggest names in fashion and entertainment.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...er-Kendall-s-moment-runway.html#ixzz42LnSRy7P


----------



## Oruka

Glitterandstuds said:


> I wonder if Kendall walked for Hermes since Kris was at the show. Hmmmm



Kris Jenner has nothing to do with what designers include Kendall in their show. She is taking credit for the hardwork of Anita Bitton who is the casting director for Wang, Marc Jacobs, Acne, Dior and now Miu Miu. Katie Grand oversees Kendall career with society management and styles many shows including Bottega, Marc Jacobs and now Miu Miu and she works with other casting directors. Katie Grand is the reason Kendall even has a HF career but it is just sad that Kris is being called her manager, when she isn't except for her clothing line, KUWTK and their video game.


----------



## Oryx816

I like when Kris wears sunglasses and we can't see her eyes and the deformed nose is less pronounced.  She looks much better with most of her face covered.


----------



## Vienna

That one side of her nose is so botched! She must know it....


----------



## redney

Kendull doesn't, and never will, command a runway, Daily Fail


----------



## sweetasc6h12o6

White Orchid said:


> You forgot those hands.




She and Caitlyn have the same hands...[emoji136]&#127996;


----------



## Oryx816

sweetasc6h12o6 said:


> She and Caitlyn have the same hands...[emoji136]&#127996;




.....and matching creepy wonky eyes too!


----------



## White Orchid

I just feel for all the worms and bugs that'll be feasting off their chemical-filled faces and bodies when they're eventually in their graves.


----------



## Oryx816

White Orchid said:


> I just feel for all the worms and bugs that'll be feasting off their chemical-filled faces and bodies when they're eventually in their graves.




They won't "feast" since they will die immediately after one bite of their toxin laden bodies.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Oruka said:


> Kris Jenner has nothing to do with what designers include Kendall in their show. She is taking credit for the hardwork of Anita Bitton who is the casting director for Wang, Marc Jacobs, Acne, Dior and now Miu Miu. Katie Grand oversees Kendall career with society management and styles many shows including Bottega, Marc Jacobs and now Miu Miu and she works with other casting directors. Katie Grand is the reason Kendall even has a HF career but it is just sad that Kris is being called her manager, when she isn't except for her clothing line, KUWTK and their video game.




The ONLY reason I asked is because she was at the Hermes show, Kris has been following Kendall around everywhere!


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> I just feel for all the worms and bugs that'll be feasting off their chemical-filled faces and bodies when they're eventually in their graves.


----------



## White Orchid

Lounorada said:


>


Instead of laughing, why don't you call PETA!!!


----------



## tweegy

White Orchid said:


> I just feel for all the worms and bugs that'll be feasting off their chemical-filled faces and bodies when they're eventually in their graves.




Wait, do worms eat plastic??? &#129300;


----------



## thomasj93

Oruka said:


> Kris Jenner has nothing to do with what designers include Kendall in their show. She is taking credit for the hardwork of Anita Bitton who is the casting director for Wang, Marc Jacobs, Acne, Dior and now Miu Miu. Katie Grand oversees Kendall career with society management and styles many shows including Bottega, Marc Jacobs and now Miu Miu and she works with other casting directors. Katie Grand is the reason Kendall even has a HF career but it is just sad that Kris is being called her manager, when she isn't except for her clothing line, KUWTK and their video game.



So true!! Kris has (thankfully) nothing to do with this haha


----------



## guccimamma

tweegy said:


> Wait, do worms eat plastic??? &#129300;



yes, that's how you get gummy worms.


----------



## dangerouscurves

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] This thread is a mess


----------



## bag-mania

tweegy said:


> Wait, do worms eat plastic??? &#129300;



Of course, but there are grave consequences when they do!


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-mania said:


> Of course, but there are grave consequences when they do!




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] [emoji30][emoji30][emoji30] [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## grand_duchess

Oryx816 said:


> They won't "feast" since they will die immediately after one bite of their toxin laden bodies.



Imagine if they're cremated? Their bodies have to be so flammable.


----------



## berrydiva

grand_duchess said:


> Imagine if they're cremated? Their bodies have to be so flammable.



Saves on lighter fluid.


----------



## White Orchid

I make one innocent comment and these bishes...


----------



## Irishgal

White Orchid said:


> I make one innocent comment and these bishes...




I know but it keeps us laughing!


----------



## White Orchid

Irishgal said:


> I know but it keeps us laughing!



Cos the Kardashians are *the* best fodder.  Except if you're a poor ole earthworm :cry:


----------



## Lounorada

Cruella de Hobbit 


DailyMail


----------



## pukasonqo

from brazil, the movie : the kartrashians future


----------



## Oruka

Glitterandstuds said:


> The ONLY reason I asked is because she was at the Hermes show, Kris has been following Kendall around everywhere!


 
That is typical for her. Remember during Kim peak popularity she was known as the 4th sister. She used to follow Kim everywhere as well and even wanted to change her name back to Kardashian. Now, Kendall is taking her places that even Kim could not. I mean she is heading to Rome to open a Fendi hotel with Karl Lagerfeld, so she will stay a Jenner LOL.


The rumor is that Kendall will grace a cover of Vogue this June. I hope the vogue team gives a good overview of her career so far which I am sure they will focus on her straddling the lines between HF and reality based popularity. It seems that there is always tension between Kris and her team at Society management. One thing for sure, these English women do not mince words, so if Vogue does interview them, they will tell how Kris is really like.


----------



## Sasha2012

She has been a regular face on the front row of Paris Fashion Week Shows.

And Kris Jenner made sure she stood out from the A-list crowd as she attended  both the Louis Vuitton and Miu Miu Fall/Winter presentation in furry ensembles on Wednesday morning.

The youthful momager first cut a very stylish figure in her large fur coat before making a quick change and arriving at the second show in an all-black look teamed with a large fur shawl.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...shawl-Miu-Miu-presentation.html#ixzz42T2sW9Wi


----------



## White Orchid

So that dead animal she's wearing which probably costs a fortune, moults, lol?


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Youthful?


----------



## pukasonqo

Glitterandstuds said:


> Youthful?




it also got me konfused, maybe the daily fail is running out of adjectives?


----------



## Jikena

3 differents fur clothes in 3 pictures. Nice...


----------



## dangerouscurves

Daily Fail is evil. It's most definitely get paid for every 'praise' word they write. I still can't believe that they tried to blackmail the writer of the Matrix movie. Piece of crap! That's what Daily Fail is!


----------



## Sasha2012

She was joined by her supermodel daughter Kendall on the night.

But Kris Jenner turned heads in a daring geometric print coat as she partied alongside the 20-year-old at the Palazzo FENDI And ZUMA Inauguration in Rome on Thursday evening.

The 60-year-old momager ensured she was dressed to impress in her eye-catching ensemble as she mingled with fashion royalty in the Italian capital.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tching-geometric-coat-Rome.html#ixzz42Z6NyQMN


----------



## VickyB

Oryx816 said:


> I like when Kris wears sunglasses and we can't see her eyes and the deformed nose is less pronounced.  She looks much better with most of her face covered.



Kris needs to embrace Sia's look.


----------



## VickyB

dangerouscurves said:


> Daily Fail is evil. It's most definitely get paid for every 'praise' word they write. I still can't believe that they tried to blackmail the writer of the Matrix movie. Piece of crap! That's what Daily Fail is!



So true but the did refer to Kim as "talentless" this week so I gotta cut them some slack for 24 hours.


----------



## Oryx816

Kris' nose in the first shot!!!


----------



## aleksandras

What is going on with her nose  I fear it's going to fall off soon.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Oryx816 said:


> Kris' nose in the first shot!!!


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Kendall toes are so gross


----------



## raffifi

the nose  but I just can't stop laughing  it looks sooo funny


----------



## Jikena

Oryx816 said:


> Kris' nose in the first shot!!!



Indeed. I stared at it trying to understand wth were those lines on both sides of it. Looks like it's about to fall.


----------



## Oryx816

FreeSpirit71 said:


>









Jikena said:


> Indeed. I stared at it trying to understand wth were those lines on both sides of it. Looks like it's about to fall.




It looks like something that has been broken and then gets glued back together and you can still see the cracks.  Her nose doesn't look like one piece, it's like a jigsaw puzzle.


----------



## Jikena

Oryx816 said:


> It looks like something that has been broken and then gets glued back together and you can still see the cracks.  Her nose doesn't look like one piece, it's like a jigsaw puzzle.



Exactly.


----------



## White Orchid

Reminds me of my childhood and having fun with Papier-mâché  :greengrin:



Oryx816 said:


> It looks like something that has been broken and then gets glued back together and you can still see the cracks.  Her nose doesn't look like one piece, it's like a jigsaw puzzle.


----------



## caitlin1214

Sasha2012 said:


> She has been a regular face on the front row of Paris Fashion Week Shows.
> 
> And Kris Jenner made sure she stood out from the A-list crowd as she attended  both the Louis Vuitton and Miu Miu Fall/Winter presentation in furry ensembles on Wednesday morning.
> 
> The youthful momager first cut a very stylish figure in her large fur coat before making a quick change and arriving at the second show in an all-black look teamed with a large fur shawl.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...shawl-Miu-Miu-presentation.html#ixzz42T2sW9Wi



I have to admit, I'm okay with fur, but only in the right circumstances: vintage (but no seal or anything endangered) and only in countries where it gets really cold (Russia or Canada, places with sub-zero temperatures).

This is just obnoxious. It's 40 degrees in Paris right now, and she's walking around like a damn rapper.


----------



## pukasonqo

caitlin1214 said:


> I have to admit, I'm okay with fur, but only in the right circumstances: vintage (but no seal or anything endangered) and only in countries where it gets really cold (Russia or Canada, places with sub-zero temperatures).
> 
> 
> 
> This is just obnoxious. It's 40 degrees in Paris right now, and she's walking around like a damn rapper.




she needs a walking stick, a zoot suit and a wide brimmed hat and voila! she would have the obvious pimp look down pat, at the moment she is doing subtle pimp
the KKs always remind me of those ladies that wear a ton of jewellery, not necessary because they like it but to show off that they could afford it...even if it was tacky and garish


----------



## White Orchid

I disagree - I think she has the whole pimp look down pat.  Granted it's all high end, but she's pulling it off to a T.



pukasonqo said:


> she needs a walking stick, a zoot suit and a wide brimmed hat and voila! she would have the obvious pimp look down pat, at the moment she is doing subtle pimp
> the KKs always remind me of those ladies that wear a ton of jewellery, not necessary because they like it but to show off that they could afford it...even if it was tacky and garish


----------



## caitlin1214

White Orchid said:


> I disagree - I think she has the whole pimp look down pat.  Granted it's all high end, but she's pulling it off to a T.



Pimp or a a madam. With a Kardashian/Jenner brothel.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Daily Mail - 

On the verge of a split? Kris Jenner, 60, and Corey Gamble, 35, 'are having problems as he feels he is not being paid enough to take care of her' 
Corey is tired of always having to take care of the momager, it was claimed
He allegedly gets paid $20,000 a month from the 60-year-old E! star
But he 'wants more money for doing such things as watching over her kids'


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ip-crumble-tired-underpaid.html#ixzz42od7bbpO


----------



## redney

mrsinsyder said:


> Daily Mail -
> 
> On the verge of a split? Kris Jenner, 60, and Corey Gamble, 35, 'are having problems as he feels he is not being paid enough to take care of her'
> Corey is tired of always having to take care of the momager, it was claimed
> He allegedly gets paid $20,000 a month from the 60-year-old E! star
> But he 'wants more money for doing such things as watching over her kids'
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ip-crumble-tired-underpaid.html#ixzz42od7bbpO



Did PMK sanction this article which basically admits he's just her paid help?

And he wants more money to 'watch over her kids' meaning her adult kids?! Hahaha


----------



## dangerouscurves

redney said:


> Did PMK sanction this article which basically admits he's just her paid help?
> 
> And he wants more money to 'watch over her kids' meaning her adult kids?! Hahaha




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Lounorada

redney said:


> Did PMK sanction this article which basically admits he's just her paid help?
> 
> *And he wants more money to 'watch over her kids' meaning her adult kids?! Hahaha*


 

That part is hilarious  Having to watch over her dimwit adult kids is more humiliating than being her bag carrier.


----------



## pukasonqo

if i had to wear yeezy's atrocities i would demand more dinero too!
maybe korey is sore because PMK didn't let him play with that gold chanel?


----------



## demicouture

I'm just a gigolo and everywhere I go ...[emoji441]&#128580; that's all!


----------



## gillianna

Maybe Corey just needs his own purse because he is so tired of carrying hers by now.


----------



## bag-mania

If he can find another rich woman willing to pay him more than $20,000 a month then he should go work for her. Why whine to the media about it? Are there no men capable of taking care of themselves in this family?


----------



## AEGIS

20k is not enough to have sex w/her and be around her


----------



## redney

demicouture said:


> I'm just a gigolo and everywhere I go ...[emoji441]&#128580; that's all!



Totally!


----------



## gillianna

And another one bites the dust......


----------



## tweegy

redney said:


> Did PMK sanction this article which basically admits he's just her paid help?
> 
> And he wants more money to 'watch over her kids' meaning her adult kids?! Hahaha



I was wondering the samething lol! 

Too funny


----------



## bag-mania

What part of his job description of "manwhore" did he think meant he can make demands? He knew it was a dirty job when he signed on for it. I won't be surprised if Kris jettisons him soon. 



> *Corey Gamble* doesnt feel like hes being treated fairly by *Kris Jenner*,  so theyre having a lot of problems and may even break up, a new report  claims. Corey, 35, is just so sick and tired of having to take care of  his 60-year-old girlfriend  he currently gets paid $20,000 a month, but  he wants more money, according to the report.
> 
> Hes sick of being pushed around and is speaking up for himself a lot more these days, a source told OK! magazine. Their relationship is said to be crumbling and hes tired of being known as Mr. Kris Jenner.
> 
> Corey reportedly gets paid for making appearances on _Keeping Up With The Kardashians_,  but he wants more money. The magazine claims he hit up his girlfriend  for a huge pay raise and threatened to leave if he didnt get his  money.
> 
> Apparently, he wants more money because of the long list of tasks Kris gives him. For instance, he was asked to mind *Kourtney Kardashian*, 36, after her split from *Scott Disick*.
> 
> He has been babysitting Kris kids and  even runs errands for her and acts as her official masseur, the source  added. He figures what he is being paid is nowhere near enough.
> 
> Kris reportedly told Corey that shes  making him famous, so hed be dumb to leave her, but hes restless  and sick of being pushed around.
> http://hollywoodlife.com/2016/03/13/corey-gamble-kris-jenner-breaking-up-relationship-crumbling/


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-mania said:


> What part of his job description of "manwhore" did he think meant he can make demands? He knew it was a dirty job when he signed on for it. I won't be surprised if Kris jettisons him soon.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Did I say this thread is a mess?


----------



## gillianna

Kris and Kanye seem to enjoy each other's company.  She can chaperone him on his trips to Paris.


----------



## Lounorada

The Grim Reaper goes to ballet...


----------



## Bag*Snob

LOL  OMG what a dreadful outfit.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> The Grim Reaper goes to ballet...




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## lovely

Those shoes look like ones a witch would wear!


----------



## Jikena

Hurgh wtf is this outfit lol. How can you mess so bad when wearing only black. 

I actually kind of like the skirt, but it would need to be lower and less fluffy. It makes her look huge.
The top doesn't go with the skirt at all. Actually, I'd suggest just burning that shirt (rolls on the neck, it's transparent ; it just looks like an old 5$ turtleneck - and I hate turtlenecks). 
Those tights... 
The shoes. The stars.


----------



## Jayne1

She's been alone lately, without her purse carrier or has she been seen with him?


----------



## pukasonqo

Lounorada said:


> The Grim Reaper goes to ballet...




PMK as the prima ballerina from hell


----------



## VickyB

Lounorada said:


> The Grim Reaper goes to ballet...



I doubt she sat thru more than the first act. I don't the impression that soaking up kulture is their thing.


----------



## Oryx816

Her newest face seems asymmetrical to me.  There is something more disturbing than usual about her face.  *cringe*


----------



## lizmil

Wow that is very unflattering as an outfit!


----------



## Lounorada

VickyB said:


> I doubt she sat thru more than the first act. I don't the impression that soaking up kulture is their thing.



 She wasn't actually at the ballet,I was just being sarcastic on account of her ridiculous outfit 
I should have said she was at the same event as Kim & Kanye (some fashion awards in LA)


----------



## Jayne1

Oryx816 said:


> Her newest face seems asymmetrical to me.  There is something more disturbing than usual about her face.  *cringe*



True, now that you pointed it out... Each eye and each nostril is quite different. lol


----------



## Oryx816

Jayne1 said:


> True, now that you pointed it out... Each eye and each nostril is quite different. lol




If Picasso were alive she could be his muse.  Oh wait!  We have Kanye!


----------



## bag-mania

Jayne1 said:


> She's been alone lately, without her purse carrier or has she been seen with him?



He was there with her. And looking a bit pissy. I'm guessing he didn't get a raise.


----------



## Oryx816

bag-mania said:


> He was there with her. And looking a bit pissy. I'm guessing he didn't get a raise.




I don't think he has had a "raise" any of the time he has been with her.


----------



## bag-mania

Oryx816 said:


> I don't think he has had a "raise" any of the time he has been with her.



Hey, there are pills for that. Besides, he was foolish enough to make a deal with the devil and he's got to, um, hold up his end of the bargain. I'm not saying it isn't a horrifying thought.


----------



## White Orchid

Oryx816 said:


> I don't think he has had a "raise" any of the time he has been with her.


----------



## White Orchid

Kris needs to learn the golden rule: if your boobs are down to your elbows, it's time to invest in a better bra.


----------



## V0N1B2

bag-mania said:


> He was there with her. And looking a bit pissy. I'm guessing he didn't get a raise.


He's just mad that he had to wear his big boy pants to the event. (no sweatpants) 


Oryx816 said:


> I don't think he has had a "raise" any of the time he has been with her.


To the corner, now!


----------



## pukasonqo

could we say that PMK's look is "omish does black swan"? i am waiting for PMK to take her bow (in more ways than one)
korey always looks like he is a laugh a minute
do you guys think they actually have sex? the thought is quite frightening...


----------



## redney

He's a wee man isn't he?


----------



## bag-mania

pukasonqo said:


> korey always looks like he is a laugh a minute
> do you guys think they actually have sex? the thought is quite frightening...



If Kris wants sex from him then I bet they do. When you're a paid escort you have to do what it takes to please your client.

Here's another photo from the same event. You can tell he's really trying to go for the bad@ss look.


----------



## bag-mania

He's wearing a ring on the ring finger of his left hand. We know they are not married but maybe it's Kris' way of putting her brand on him.


----------



## Jayne1

Oryx816 said:


> If Picasso were alive she could be his muse.  Oh wait!  We have Kanye!





Oryx816 said:


> I don't think he has had a "raise" any of the time he has been with her.



Both comments are very funny!


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

2016 Daily Front Row Fashion Los Angeles Awards on Sunday (March 20)


----------



## Jikena

I'm on an Instagram roll. These are too funny. :lolots: About Kris Jenner being a "manager" to her daughter Kim : https://www.instagram.com/p/BCEJEkDE_9_/?taken-by=fakestcelebs


----------



## pukasonqo

Jikena said:


> I'm on an Instagram roll. These are too funny. :lolots: About Kris Jenner being a "manager" to her daughter Kim : https://www.instagram.com/p/BCEJEkDE_9_/?taken-by=fakestcelebs




manager has a better sound than "pimp" or "madam"


----------



## Crystalina

Wow, he looks like a chubby woman and she looks like a Tim Burton wannabe.


----------



## VickyB

Lounorada said:


> She wasn't actually at the ballet,I was just being sarcastic on account of her ridiculous outfit
> I should have said she was at the same event as Kim & Kanye (some fashion awards in LA)



Thanks! The thought of any of the Ks at teh ballet or opera  almost gave me panic attack !!!!


----------



## VickyB

Oryx816 said:


> I don't think he has had a "raise" any of the time he has been with her.


----------



## VickyB

White Orchid said:


> Kris needs to learn the golden rule: if your boobs are down to your elbows, it's time to invest in a better bra.



Didn't she just get those puppies re done last year or the year before?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Oryx816 said:


> I don't think he has had a "raise" any of the time he has been with her.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] OMG! TO THE CORNER!


----------



## Oryx816

dangerouscurves said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] OMG! TO THE CORNER!






But purse holding isn't a bad gig.  She has some exquisite bags.


----------



## bagsforme

He's gained a lot of weight.  I thought they  broke up.


----------



## gillianna

His Kontract might have been renewed since nobody else wanted the job.


----------



## White Orchid

bagsforme said:


> He's gained a lot of weight.  I thought they  broke up.


Nah, he's always been fat.


----------



## Jayne1

He gets to wear sweat pants and when he has to dress up, he gets to wear jeans.


----------



## Sasha2012

Normal people have to cue have to queue for miles and hours to get their hands on Kanye swag.

But as his mother-in-law, Kris Jenner clearly has the hook up.

The 60-year-old stepped out decked head to toe in Yeezy gear on Saturday as she grabbed some sushi in Calabasas.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...gear-grabs-sushi-Calabasas.html#ixzz45SVfjqx4


----------



## redney

He has a lot of leftover tour stuff.


----------



## White Orchid

redney said:


> He has a lot of leftover tour stuff.



You know it's getting bad when grandma has to push your brand lol.


----------



## Sasha2012

She certainly is a pro at closing a deal.

And Momager Kris Jenner was certain to make sure all eyes were on her as she gave a presentation at the  Legacy International Announcement Launch Party at Jean-Georges Dubai.

The 60-year-old sported dark framed glasses as she put on quite a distracting display for her speech.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...usiness-presentation-Dubai.html#ixzz45jX6dikJ


----------



## Lounorada

So the pimp herself has gone to Dubai  Time to top up those funds... I hope she brought her knee pads :ninja:


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> She certainly is a pro at closing a deal.
> 
> 
> 
> And Momager Kris Jenner was certain to make sure all eyes were on her as she gave a presentation at the  Legacy International Announcement Launch Party at Jean-Georges Dubai.
> 
> 
> 
> The 60-year-old sported dark framed glasses as she put on quite a distracting display for her speech.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...usiness-presentation-Dubai.html#ixzz45jX6dikJ




The bag carrier is stacking bracelets y'all!!! [emoji6]


----------



## pukasonqo

how kute, korey's trainers suit the colour of the bag he gets to play with!


----------



## White Orchid

I find it quite scary how you can actually see her implants under a flash light, especially in that first photo.



Sasha2012 said:


> She certainly is a pro at closing a deal.
> 
> And Momager Kris Jenner was certain to make sure all eyes were on her as she gave a presentation at the  Legacy International Announcement Launch Party at Jean-Georges Dubai.
> 
> The 60-year-old sported dark framed glasses as she put on quite a distracting display for her speech.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...usiness-presentation-Dubai.html#ixzz45jX6dikJ


----------



## White Orchid

Did I miss something?  What's with all those bandages on her hands?


----------



## redney

So she must have given her bag sherpa slash child-sitter the raise he asked for for him to still be around.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

I have to laugh seeing she got her bag carrier to match his shoes to her bag 
I think of all the relationships Kardashian/Jenner women have been in, this one is by far the most ridiculous and least believable.


----------



## berrydiva

prima ballerina said:


> i think of all the relationships kardashian/jenner women have been in, this one is by far the most ridiculous and least believable.



+1


----------



## HandbagDiva354

aleksandras said:


> What is going on with her nose  I fear it's going to fall off soon.



I was just thinking the same thing. It looks like it's about to cave.in


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Oryx816 said:


> It looks like something that has been broken and then gets glued back together and you can still see the cracks.  Her nose doesn't look like one piece, it's like a jigsaw puzzle.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Lounorada said:


> The Grim Reaper goes to ballet...



That outfit is horrible all the way down to the shoes


----------



## NYCBelle

http://www.eonline.com/shows/kardashians/videos/248265/kris-jenner-is-hopping-mad-at-daughters

Well she finally told them off


----------



## labelwhore04

NYCBelle said:


> http://www.eonline.com/shows/kardashians/videos/248265/kris-jenner-is-hopping-mad-at-daughters
> 
> Well she finally told them off



I'm not a huge fan of Kris but she's right. All the girls in the family expect her to do everything for them and support and get them through all their idiotic decisions. You know Kris was working overtime doing damage control for Kims 72 day marriage, Kylies underaged relationship, etc. But when it comes to Rob, they treat him like the red headed step child who should fend for himself. They're all completely fine letting Kris do everything for them but when it comes to Rob, they don't want her helping him.


----------



## tweegy

labelwhore04 said:


> I'm not a huge fan of Kris but she's right. All the girls in the family expect her to do everything for them and support and get them through all their idiotic decisions. You know Kris was working overtime doing damage control for Kims 72 day marriage, Kylies underaged relationship, etc. But when it comes to Rob, they treat him like the red headed step child who should fend for himself. They're all completely fine letting Kris do everything for them but when it comes to Rob, they don't want her helping him.



I agree.


----------



## Pandoravuitton

NYCBelle said:


> http://www.eonline.com/shows/kardashians/videos/248265/kris-jenner-is-hopping-mad-at-daughters
> 
> Well she finally told them off




Hahahah go Kris!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Ooh la la....lol. Get 'em Kris.


----------



## Lounorada

NYCBelle said:


> http://www.eonline.com/shows/kardashians/videos/248265/kris-jenner-is-hopping-mad-at-daughters
> 
> Well she finally told them off


 
So many filler-full-faces around that table, but Kourtney the only one looking human and natural and she's the eldest child! 
Kris' face looks scary. Kim looking like a deranged crow in that fur get-up. Khloe looking a drag queen version of Sporty Spice.


----------



## BagLovingMom

I'm rolling over "deranged crow" hilarity


----------



## pixiejenna

Lol go PMK! Funny thing when she brings up your BS you shut the heck up real fast. Also wtf is Khloe telling her to cut the cord for? She pretty much single handily supported Rob since he left home. The best part is these idiots actually act like they work hard. None of these girls would have a "career" if it weren't for PMK. If anything they should be questioning her why not help him sooner? PMK is at her girls Beck and call while she's pretty much ignored Rob since the show launched. Imagine where he could be if PMK pimped him out like she did with the girls. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## caitlin1214

Oryx816 said:


> It looks like something that has been broken and then gets glued back together and you can still see the cracks.  Her nose doesn't look like one piece, it's like a jigsaw puzzle.



Kris Humpty Dumpty Jenner! 



demicouture said:


> I'm just a gigolo and everywhere I go ...[emoji441]&#55357;&#56900; that's all!


I'm a gigolo, spending lots a dough / You can tell the way wide-body, sitting on vogues / And how I'm shining, wit the fresh, fresh clothes / Always surrounded, by so many (HO!)



Lounorada said:


> The Grim Reaper goes to ballet...





NYCBelle said:


> http://www.eonline.com/shows/kardashians/videos/248265/kris-jenner-is-hopping-mad-at-daughters
> 
> Can feet look stumpy? Is that a thing? Because those shoes are making her feet look stumpy.
> 
> Well she finally told them off



She's not wrong. 




Lounorada said:


> So many filler-full-faces around that table, but Kourtney the only one looking human and natural and she's the eldest child!
> Kris' face looks scary. *Kim looking like a deranged crow in that fur get-up*. Khloe looking a drag queen version of Sporty Spice.





BagLovingMom said:


> I'm rolling over "deranged crow" hilarity



"Deranged crow!" Good one!


----------



## Jikena

Agree with what you all said. PMK was completely right in the video and I love how she said to Kim "a 72-day marriage, that was normal". I know most of the scenes from the show are fake but do you think this one is real ? Or was it made so that we'd talk about it ? I don't understand why they make themselves look bad on their show when they're faking most of it, it's not helping with the image we have of them...

I'm trying to put the situation like it was my family and I just don't get how you could get mad that way at your mother for helping out your brother. They really hate him.


----------



## Oryx816

Lounorada said:


> So many filler-full-faces around that table, but Kourtney the only one looking human and natural and she's the eldest child!
> Kris' face looks scary. Kim looking like a deranged crow in that fur get-up. Khloe looking a drag queen version of Sporty Spice.




You slay me!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> So many filler-full-faces around that table, but Kourtney the only one looking human and natural and she's the eldest child!
> Kris' face looks scary. Kim looking like a deranged crow in that fur get-up. Khloe looking a drag queen version of Sporty Spice.




Lol-ing @ your last sentence! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## morgan20

Lounorada said:


> So many filler-full-faces around that table, but Kourtney the only one looking human and natural and she's the eldest child!
> Kris' face looks scary. Kim looking like a deranged crow in that fur get-up. Khloe looking a drag queen version of Sporty Spice.




Post of the year


----------



## caitlin1214

Jikena said:


> I'm trying to put the situation like it was my family and I just don't get how you could get mad that way at your mother for helping out your brother. They really hate him.



My dad says that too. If you can afford it you help out family. It wouldn't be right for you to be living high on the hog while your family is struggling.


----------



## NY_Mami

pixiejenna said:


> Lol go PMK! Funny thing when she brings up your BS you shut the heck up real fast. Also wtf is Khloe telling her to cut the cord for? She pretty much single handily supported Rob since he left home. The best part is these idiots actually act like they work hard. None of these girls would have a "career" if it weren't for PMK. If anything they should be questioning her why not help him sooner? PMK is at her girls Beck and call while she's pretty much ignored Rob since the show launched. Imagine where he could be if PMK pimped him out like she did with the girls.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



Bingo!!!!


----------



## Crystalina

I don't like Kris but I really love the way she told those girls off and FINALLY stood up for Rob!


----------



## Jayne1

Timing wise&#8230; she buys him a house, he goes into the hospital for diabetes (lap band surgery) holding up his end of the bargain.

That's what it took&#8230; getting a house of his own.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Crystalina said:


> I don't like Kris but I really love the way she told those girls off and FINALLY stood up for Rob!



YES! Best thing I've ever heard her say was that comment about Kim's 72 day marriage.


----------



## VickyB

Jayne1 said:


> Timing wise she buys him a house, he goes into the hospital for diabetes (lap band surgery) holding up his end of the bargain.
> 
> That's what it took getting a house of his own.



Did he have lap band surgery?


----------



## VickyB

pixiejenna said:


> Lol go PMK! Funny thing when she brings up your BS you shut the heck up real fast. Also wtf is Khloe telling her to cut the cord for? She pretty much single handily supported Rob since he left home. The best part is these idiots actually act like they work hard. None of these girls would have a "career" if it weren't for PMK. If anything they should be questioning her why not help him sooner? PMK is at her girls Beck and call while she's pretty much ignored Rob since the show launched. Imagine where he could be if PMK pimped him out like she did with the girls.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Jayne1

VickyB said:


> Did he have lap band surgery?



Well, I think so. The timing is perfect and he's a K.  When do the Ks change anything without surgery?


----------



## Crystalina

Jayne1 said:


> Well, I think so. The timing is perfect and he's a K.  When do the Ks change anything without surgery?




I totally agree with you Jayne. He most likely had the lapband surgery in exchange for a house.

I don't understand why his sisters can't be happy for him, especially considering that they have their own lives all set up with plenty of money. It's not like they are going hungry because he's getting a house!


----------



## Barbora

Crystalina said:


> I totally agree with you Jayne. He most likely had the lapband surgery in exchange for a house.
> 
> *I don't understand why his sisters can't be happy for him, especially considering that they have their own lives all set up with plenty of money. It's not like they are going hungry because he's getting a house!*



Exactly. If you never cared about him and none of that affects you, why would you start "caring" now? They need to be put in their place, a reality check wouldn't hurt.


----------



## mkr

I just recently started watching their show out of curiosity.  I haven't seen any shows that are current.

  What I get from this show is that Kris has made them all rich.  Kim wanted fame and Kris helped her get it.  The other girls got on the Kim bandwagon and got rich/famous too.  Rob was the boy who Kris sent to college.  Maybe she thought he'd be just like his Dad, a successful businessman.  Except he turned out like the girls who didn't really "work" for the money.    Kris is a very good business woman.  She makes sure they get paid for every move they make.

Now Rob does seem pretty lazy, but so are the girls, other than Kim.  Kim does seem to hustle.  The rest not so much.  Now this family is crazy and totally out of touch with reality, Kris included.  She's not always the best mother but she does love her kids.  I don't think the girls think that Kris is the reason they are all rich/famous.  I think that they think THEY got it themselves.

Kris should quit being their managers and let's just see how well they do on their own.


----------



## Oryx816

mkr said:


> I just recently started watching their show out of curiosity.  I haven't seen any shows that are current.
> 
> What I get from this show is that Kris has made them all rich.  Kim wanted fame and Kris helped her get it.  The other girls got on the Kim bandwagon and got rich/famous too.  Rob was the boy who Kris sent to college.  Maybe she thought he'd be just like his Dad, a successful businessman.  Except he turned out like the girls who didn't really "work" for the money.    Kris is a very good business woman.  She makes sure they get paid for every move they make.
> 
> Now Rob does seem pretty lazy, but so are the girls, other than Kim.  Kim does seem to hustle.  The rest not so much.  Now this family is crazy and totally out of touch with reality, Kris included.  She's not always the best mother but she does love her kids.  I don't think the girls think that Kris is the reason they are all rich/famous.  I think that they think THEY got it themselves.
> 
> Kris should quit being their managers and let's just see how well they do on their own.




Oddly enough, just a few months ago Kim was boasting that people erroneously think that Kris is the brains behind it all, but that it is really all Kim.


----------



## bisousx

Crystalina said:


> I totally agree with you Jayne. He most likely had the lapband surgery in exchange for a house.
> 
> I don't understand why his sisters can't be happy for him, especially considering that they have their own lives all set up with plenty of money. It's not like they are going hungry because he's getting a house!



I think they are reacting that way because he's an addict. They insinuated that on the show, the episode where he keeps asking Kris for cash but he never says what it's for and he never really leaves the house. Kris is the quintessential enabler anyways. 

If your entire family is fed up with you... Chances are, it's you not them. Jmo.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Oryx816 said:


> Oddly enough, just a few months ago Kim was boasting that people erroneously think that Kris is the brains behind it all, *but that it is really all Kim.*


----------



## Oryx816

FreeSpirit71 said:


>




  I know....the Prince reaction was exactly what I did when I read that, and then I laughed and laughed.  I still laugh now when I think of how delusional Kim is if she actually believes that.


----------



## rockhollow

mkr said:


> I just recently started watching their show out of curiosity.  I haven't seen any shows that are current.
> 
> What I get from this show is that Kris has made them all rich.  Kim wanted fame and Kris helped her get it.  The other girls got on the Kim bandwagon and got rich/famous too.  Rob was the boy who Kris sent to college.  Maybe she thought he'd be just like his Dad, a successful businessman.  Except he turned out like the girls who didn't really "work" for the money.    Kris is a very good business woman.  She makes sure they get paid for every move they make.
> 
> Now Rob does seem pretty lazy, but so are the girls, other than Kim.  Kim does seem to hustle.  The rest not so much.  Now this family is crazy and totally out of touch with reality, Kris included.  She's not always the best mother but she does love her kids.  I don't think the girls think that Kris is the reason they are all rich/famous.  I think that they think THEY got it themselves.
> 
> Kris should quit being their managers and let's just see how well they do on their own.





Oryx816 said:


> Oddly enough, just a few months ago Kim was boasting that people erroneously think that Kris is the brains behind it all, but that it is really all Kim.



I have just been watching season 1 of KUWTK. They really seemed quite naive  at this point, they are all so young and look less jaded.
Kim was thinking about firing PMK and Kris disappeared to the spa for the day, leaving Kimmie to fend for herself. After 48 calls that Kim had no idea the answers to, she rushes back to mommie and apologizes. Kim does not have the brain power to manage herself.

Rob is so sweet and already looks lost in the first season. He was already so overshadowed by the girls.
Even his opening tag line - he needs someone to make him laugh so he'll look good in the opening credits.


----------



## Lounorada

She looks like a mixture of Cruella de Vil and Ursula from The Little Mermaid 

Zimbio


----------



## Brklynjuice87

She looks pregnant and wide. Did she get azz injections too?


----------



## sabrunka

Brklynjuice87 said:


> She looks pregnant and wide. Did she get azz injections too?



Indeed, she looks a bit chunky! Her waist is nowhere to be found?? Hmm.


----------



## redney

Eeks what happened to her? And I see she's also trying to make chokers happen again.


----------



## madeinnyc

I think she looks nice. Don't like the choker but I was expecting some completely different from her.


----------



## mkr

Maybe no one told her the spanx trick.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think it's really unflattering. The weight of that fabric is doing her no favours. You need some serious architecture under those dresses OR a rocking bod to have any semblance of a figure.

The choker shortens her neck - and she doesn't need it with the ornate fabric.


----------



## Oryx816

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think it's really unflattering. The weight of that fabric is doing her no favours. You need some serious architecture under those dresses OR a rocking bod to have any semblance of a figure.
> 
> The choker shortens her neck - and she doesn't need it with the ornate fabric.




All this.  She looks like a sequined barrel.


----------



## saira1214

Oryx816 said:


> All this.  She looks like a sequined barrel.




Lol!


----------



## gillianna

She looks old and wide.  Makeup and hair is bad too.  These long heavy beaded gowns that they now favor are not great for her body.  Kendall is the only one who can wear them and she went with another designer tonight.  Is Corey there as her date tonight?  Maybe he is wearing something Kanye designed?


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

2016 Met Gala


----------



## redney

Her purse carrier looks so happy to be there.


----------



## Oryx816

He looks like he is going to dinner on a gay cruise.


----------



## Pandoravuitton

Oryx816 said:


> He looks like he is going to dinner on a gay cruise.




Lol


----------



## Crystalina

Sasha2012 said:


> Daily Mail
> 
> 2016 Met Gala




She looks cross-eyed and crazy.....he looks gay.


----------



## Oryx816

She is going to wind up looking like Liza.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Four sisters...(I'm not even sorry)






Source: Vogue


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Wow Kris has really packed on the pounds.


----------



## pukasonqo

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Four sisters...(I'm not even sorry)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Vogue




we only need kaitlyn and posse is completed
so koko and kourtney didn't get an invite?


----------



## dangerouscurves

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Four sisters...(I'm not even sorry)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Vogue




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Kris and the bag carrier: Met Gala after party at The Boom Boom Room.






*Source:* http://pagesix.com/2016/05/03/stars-flock-to-met-gala-afterparties-in-style


----------



## Lodpah

Is it bad to say I wanna see them in normal clothes for once like real life? They give high fashion clothes a bad name.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Eww at her hands


----------



## berrydiva

Oryx816 said:


> He looks like he is going to dinner on a gay cruise.



 He looks like he's the captain of the cruise.


----------



## gillianna

He gets paid well to do his job.  Look how happy he is.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> He looks like he's the captain of the cruise.


----------



## lizmil

There is no way those two are a "couple."

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## pukasonqo

berrydiva said:


> He looks like he's the captain of the cruise.




the captain and tenille, kartrashian version


----------



## DC-Cutie

gillianna said:


> He gets paid well to do his job.  Look how happy he is.



just thrilled.  I can feel the happiness



lizmil said:


> There is no way those two are a "couple."
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app



nope.  no way! 



berrydiva said:


> He looks like he's the captain of the cruise.



the titanic!  this ship is sinking fast...


----------



## sdkitty

DC-Cutie said:


> just thrilled.  I can feel the happiness
> 
> 
> 
> nope.  no way!
> 
> 
> 
> the titanic!  this ship is sinking fast...


can someone explain this to me
Her daughters have a strong preference for black men so she has to have a black BF too (even if it's a pretend one)?


----------



## DC-Cutie

sdkitty said:


> can someone explain this to me
> Her daughters have a strong preference for black men so she has to have a black BF too (even if it's a pretend one)?



she's the 6th sister...  so if she wants to keep her place, she just had to get a black man (pretend or not) - LOL.

Now if Caitlyn starts dating a black man, I will just roll over and die!


----------



## sdkitty

DC-Cutie said:


> she's the 6th sister...  so if she wants to keep her place, she just had to get a black man (pretend or not) - LOL.
> 
> Now if Caitlyn starts dating a black man, I will just roll over and die!


nothing would surprise me with these people

and maybe the most sickening part is that Kanye - who has talent allegedly even if I'm not a fan - is so hungry for attention along with the rest of them


----------



## DC-Cutie

sdkitty said:


> nothing would surprise me with these people
> 
> and maybe the most sickening part is that Kanye - who has talent allegedly even if I'm not a fan - is so hungry for attention along with the rest of them



I honestly believe that you have to be somewhat fame hungry to get involved with this family.  If you value your privacy, forget it!


----------



## sdkitty

DC-Cutie said:


> I honestly believe that you have to be somewhat fame hungry to get involved with this family.  If you value your privacy, forget it!


for sure
and I don't think Kanye is mentally stable


----------



## caitlin1214

People (ans by people I mean the Kardashians) should stop with the idea that more sequins/hardware equals high fashion. It looks ridiculous on them.


----------



## Sasha2012

She created the Kardashian-Jenner empire and is a devoted manager to her six children.

And Kris Jenner proved she's the ultimate momager as she left the Magnum Party during the 69th Cannes International Film Festival in Cannes, France on Thursday.

The 60-year-old showbiz matriarch was supporting her daughter Kendall Jenner, 20, at the ice cream event, yet effortlessly managed to promote her youngest child Kylie, 18, at the same time.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-cover-Magnum-bash-Cannes.html#ixzz48U2cMkrD


----------



## mkr

She's going to hitch a ride on Kendall's fame.

I saw a show episode where Kendall fought with Kris for following her everywhere and to stop.  Is Kris still her manager or is she out on her own?  I would fire her in a heartbeat.  She's making good money and doesn't need the drama in her line of work.


----------



## White Orchid

Kris reminds me of the type of Mother who would accompany her Daughter on her honeymoon.


----------



## Lounorada

She looks tacky and ridiculous in that black & gold dress. 
Plus, she has so much shimmer and body makeup plastered onto her legs, it makes the skin look plastic. Although, I guess that's the look she's going for...


----------



## redney

Kris, that ain't your dress.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Sasha2012 said:


> She created the Kardashian-Jenner empire and is a devoted manager to her six children.
> 
> And Kris Jenner proved she's the ultimate momager as she left the Magnum Party during the 69th Cannes International Film Festival in Cannes, France on Thursday.
> 
> The 60-year-old showbiz matriarch was supporting her daughter Kendall Jenner, 20, at the ice cream event, yet effortlessly managed to promote her youngest child Kylie, 18, at the same time.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-cover-Magnum-bash-Cannes.html#ixzz48U2cMkrD



Listen Mama Rose, uh I am mean Kris  When are you going to learn those boxy dresses do nothing for you? Nada. Not a thing. Except make you look dumpy.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like the black and white outfit. What did Kendall do to her face?!


----------



## aleksandras

That's really not a good dress length for her :wondering


----------



## Oruka

redney said:


> Kris, that ain't your dress.


 
Not every body type can pull off a Balmain dress.


----------



## CeeJay

WARNING, WARNING .. she must be paying DM for their comments, I mean .. seriously?!?! .. this outfit is a BIG NO!! 


*Killer Kurves! Kris Jenner, 60, gives daughter Kim Kardashian a run  for her money as she shows off her sizeable derrière while shopping in  Cannes*


 Her daughters have some of the most famous curves in the industry.
And  it seen Kris Jenner is keeping up with her kids as she highlighted her  own ample assets while she enjoyed a solo shopping trip in Cannes,  France.
The  60-year-old was almost giving Kim Kardashian a run for her money as she  drew attention to her sizeable derriere in a skin-tight dress for her  trip to a Dolce & Gabbana store.











Kris  looked better than ever as she showed off her impressive figure in  form-fitting ensemble dress which clung to her striking curves.
 http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-Women-Motion-Cannes-Film-Festival-talk.html  





The  Kardashian matriarch topped off her stylish ensemble with nude heels  and a large white handbag while she rocked her favourite mirrored  aviator shades.
Her short locks were perfectly styled in the light waves while she completed her look with large hoop earrings.








    Mama got back: The 60-year-old was  almost giving Kim Kardashian a run for her money as she drew attention  to her sizeable derriere in a skin-tight dress for her trip to a Dolce  & Gabbana store













+16



In great  shape: The Kardashian matriarch topped off her stylish ensemble with  nude heels and a large white handbag while she rocked her favourite  mirrored aviator shades



The  reality star was all smiles as she made her way in and out of the store  during the sunny afternoon, before heading off in a white Land Rover.


Shes  been in full momager mode whilst accompanying her model daughter  Kendall Jenner from event to event at 69th annual Cannes Film Festival.
Only  hours before, Kris and her daughter Kendall hit the party scene  together when they were spotted out in Cannes on Sunday evening.




+16








Walk this  way: The Kardashian matriarch topped off her stylish ensemble with nude  heels and a large white handbag while she rocked her favourite mirrored  aviator shades


----------



## DC-Cutie

hell naw, Kris!!!!  Your daughters go you effed up!

If she insist on wearing this dress, she needs to invest in that full body Spanx, like Oprah


----------



## Lounorada

Even with spanx...





Put it away Krisatan, no one wants to be looking at your wannabe-30-years-old-again a$$.


----------



## ophousewife

Mama got back? More like mama got back fat.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

ophousewife said:


> Mama got back? More like mama got back fat.



Oh u shady bish lol


----------



## whimsic

I mean I still think Mama Pimp looks great for her age but cellulite and back fat are liabilities..


----------



## Aminamina

No "a large white handbag"(DM)... ahem Hermes croc in this world would save her look. Gosh she has no hint of a class. AND she's considered to be the classiest of Kardashians, LOL


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> Even with spanx...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put it away Krisatan, no one wants to be looking at your wannabe-30-years-old-again a$$.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Irishgal

There comes a time in life when you need to stop trying to look "hot" and instead focus on being your best, attractive or well put together. Kris- that time was about a decade ago.


----------



## Freckles1

Irishgal said:


> There comes a time in life when you need to stop trying to look "hot" and instead focus on being your best, attractive or well put together. Kris- that time was about a decade ago.




I agree. You can be classy and sexy at the same time. She is neither


----------



## pukasonqo

oh you haters, you! we all know that PMK has drank , swam and 
bathed in the fountain of eternal youth, she is probably not older than kendall with a toned figure (carrying birkins can be toning for the arms)
i will suggest she should put us all to shame by wearing the (embarrassement) ensemble koko wore the other day, she would look frightfully (laughable) awesome!
grabbing some kool-aid, my cup is empty


----------



## White Orchid

Personally I think it's a great tactical manoeuvre on the writer/s part.  They know that such headlines and absurd adjectives will garner a plethora of comments, so in a sense "we" (as in the general hoi pollio) fall for it, hook, line and sinker.



CeeJay said:


> WARNING, WARNING .. she must be paying DM for their comments, I mean .. seriously?!?! .. this outfit is a BIG NO!!
> 
> 
> *Killer Kurves! Kris Jenner, 60, gives daughter Kim Kardashian a run  for her money as she shows off her sizeable derrière while shopping in  Cannes*
> 
> 
> Her daughters have some of the most famous curves in the industry.
> And  it seen Kris Jenner is keeping up with her kids as she highlighted her  own ample assets while she enjoyed a solo shopping trip in Cannes,  France.
> The  60-year-old was almost giving Kim Kardashian a run for her money as she  drew attention to her sizeable derriere in a skin-tight dress for her  trip to a Dolce & Gabbana store.
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2016/05/16/14/343C2AF200000578-0-image-a-49_1463405083416.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kris  looked better than ever as she showed off her impressive figure in  form-fitting ensemble dress which clung to her striking curves.
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-Women-Motion-Cannes-Film-Festival-talk.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The  Kardashian matriarch topped off her stylish ensemble with nude heels  and a large white handbag while she rocked her favourite mirrored  aviator shades.
> Her short locks were perfectly styled in the light waves while she completed her look with large hoop earrings.
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2016/05/16/15/343C2AAA00000578-3592927-image-a-13_1463408094520.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mama got back: The 60-year-old was  almost giving Kim Kardashian a run for her money as she drew attention  to her sizeable derriere in a skin-tight dress for her trip to a Dolce  & Gabbana store
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2016/05/16/14/343C2AC900000578-0-image-m-59_1463405160569.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2016/05/16/14/343C2A8E00000578-0-image-a-60_1463405167505.jpg
> +16
> 
> 
> 
> In great  shape: The Kardashian matriarch topped off her stylish ensemble with  nude heels and a large white handbag while she rocked her favourite  mirrored aviator shades
> 
> 
> 
> The  reality star was all smiles as she made her way in and out of the store  during the sunny afternoon, before heading off in a white Land Rover.
> 
> 
> Shes  been in full momager mode whilst accompanying her model daughter  Kendall Jenner from event to event at 69th annual Cannes Film Festival.
> Only  hours before, Kris and her daughter Kendall hit the party scene  together when they were spotted out in Cannes on Sunday evening.
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2016/05/16/14/343C2EC400000578-0-image-m-61_1463405927223.jpg
> +16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walk this  way: The Kardashian matriarch topped off her stylish ensemble with nude  heels and a large white handbag while she rocked her favourite mirrored  aviator shades
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2016/05/16/15/343C2A3900000578-3592927-image-a-16_1463408255944.jpg


----------



## White Orchid

Looks like she borrowed Khloe's butt pads too.  Sharing is caring after all


----------



## labelwhore04

Lmao at "sizeable derriere." Who talks like that?? The daily fails descriptions always crack me up.


----------



## White Orchid

P.S. I'll never understand this pom-pom hanging off a high-end bag trend.  Never.


----------



## Oryx816

Aside from the derrière, those hands are monstrous!


----------



## VickyB

Yikes! She forgot her spanx and you can see the cellulite thru her clothes!  Talk about lumpy bumpy!


----------



## pixiejenna

White Orchid said:


> Looks like she borrowed Khloe's butt pads too.  Sharing is caring after all


Instead of the sisterhood of the traveling pants, it's the sisterhood of the traveling Spanx/butt pads [emoji23] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Cannes (May 16)


----------



## Jikena

Sasha2012 said:


> Daily Mail
> 
> Cannes (May 16)



I can't see any of Sasha's pictures (in any thread) today, is this happening to you guys ? There's just a white blank and nothing there.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Jikena said:


> I can't see any of Sasha's pictures (in any thread) today, is this happening to you guys ? There's just a white blank and nothing there.




I can see them


----------



## mkr

I think this lacy outfit looks pretty good on Kris,at least the best she has looked lately.  But did anyone notice that she and Kim and Khloe are all wearing lace up recently?  And what happened to the chokers?  I guess chokers are out and lace up is in.  And I'd really like to see something besides a Birkin.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Lounorada said:


> Even with spanx...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put it away Krisatan, no one wants to be looking at your wannabe-30-years-old-again a$$.



Omgggg.


----------



## ChanelMommy

mkr said:


> I think this lacy outfit looks pretty good on Kris,at least the best she has looked lately.  But did anyone notice that she and Kim and Khloe are all wearing lace up recently?  And what happened to the chokers?  I guess chokers are out and lace up is in.  And I'd really like to see something besides a Birkin.



The new US magazine features a whole page of celebs wearing chokers. Hello, circa 1992 again.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's been making her way around Cannes with her daughter Kendall at her side, attending the glitziest bashes and premieres for the 69th annual Film Festival. 

But Kris Jenner decided to venture out on her own as she headed into Hotel Martinez on Tuesday.

Clad in a lemon-print dress, the 60-year-old reality star turned heads on her arrival as she strode along the streets of the French resort. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-dress-solo-outing-Cannes.html#ixzz48w3Wb9Vu


----------



## pukasonqo

that's her best look so far, i actually like the dress and the shoes...and her bodyguards


----------



## Ms.parker123

Love the lemon dress and the black lace outfit.


----------



## mkr

Lemonade??????


----------



## Sasha2012

She's set to become a grandmother for the sixth time later this year.

But Kris Jenner looked far from your average sixtysomething as she put on a very glamorous show at the star-studded De Grisogono party on the French Riviera on Tuesday night.

The self-described momager joined Scott Disick - father of three of her grandchildren - and daughter Kim Kardashian West at the Hotel du Cap-Eden-Roc in Antibes.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...dress-parties-Scott-Disick.html#ixzz48xl99Mfq


----------



## Crystalina

This family is trash and Kris is responsible for that.


----------



## qudz104

I was wondering which one of her kids was expecting which would make her a grandma again. I forgot about Socks!


----------



## Yoshi1296

So far the Cannes looks for Kris and Kim have been pretty good. Better than the usual things they wear. I LOVE Kris' white croco birkin...from what I've heard croco birkins in white are super rare.


----------



## pukasonqo

great, i say something good about kimbo's face and she turns up looking like a mannequin


----------



## White Orchid

When a 60 year old woman tries the visible bra look...


----------



## Jikena

That dress makes her hips stand out, looks weird. Kris is always so creepy. She's just her daughters' manager but she follows them everywhere.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kris, girl...that face of yours  It's jacked.


----------



## Lounorada

I wouldn't be surprised if some of their Birkins were fakes.


----------



## redney

Lounorada said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if some of their Birkins were fakes.



It was rumored a few years ago.


----------



## bag-mania

Jikena said:


> That dress makes her hips stand out, looks weird. Kris is always so creepy. She's just her daughters' manager but she follows them everywhere.



It's because the daughters are stupid. They can't be trusted to think for themselves. There's no way any of them would be where they are without Kris.


----------



## knasarae

I think it's very obvious Kris wants to be famous just as much as her daughters.  This is the best opportunity for her to live "through them".  As long as she keeps them famous she gets to stay in the limelight.


----------



## Longchamp

redney said:


> It was rumored a few years ago.



Michael Coste's instagram is full of pix with PMK.
I don't think he would post pix with her if she carried fake Hermes.
He probably helped her acquire all her bags. 


https://www.linkedin.com/in/michael-coste-55b51623


----------



## mkr

I saw an episode of the show where Kylie and Kendall were in her closet.  She let them each borrow something from her.  They each grabbed a Birkin.  But there were a lot of them in the closet.  I kind of think that Khloe and Kourt borrow them too.  That's a lot of money to spend when your Mom has every color.  Makes them look richer too.


----------



## Sasha2012

Sometimes you have to take fashion risks - literally - to stay stylish and boy does this momager know it.

Kris Jenner showed supreme balance as she strutted out in some seriously high platform shoes on Thursday.

The 60-year-old dressed to impress as she filmed some interview pieces to camera for Keeping Up With The Kardashians at a studio in Van Nuys, California.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-lots-designer-accessories.html#ixzz4AUF4iOkf


----------



## White Orchid

Her legs almost look as bad as those shoes.


----------



## V0N1B2

Kris! Hey! I'd forgotten all about you.  I think your thread was buried back on page four. 
PAGE FOUR!


----------



## tweegy

[emoji58] someone think they're Rihanna now...


----------



## redney

Aren't those fuzzy pom pom keychains over yet?


----------



## mkr

Woman you are 60 years old.  Grow up.


----------



## pukasonqo

mkr said:


> Woman you are 60 years old.  Grow up.




kimbo looks at the mirror and sees a 6 foot tall supermodel waif
PMK looks at hers and sees a twenty yo, 6 foot tall supermodel waif


----------



## dangerouscurves

pukasonqo said:


> kimbo looks at the mirror and sees a 6 foot tall supermodel waif
> PMK looks at hers and sees a twenty yo, 6 foot tall supermodel waif




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## papertiger

Sasha2012 said:


> Sometimes you have to take fashion risks - literally - to stay stylish and boy does this momager know it.
> 
> Kris Jenner showed supreme balance as she strutted out in some seriously high platform shoes on Thursday.
> 
> The 60-year-old dressed to impress as she filmed some interview pieces to camera for Keeping Up With The Kardashians at a studio in Van Nuys, California.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-lots-designer-accessories.html#ixzz4AUF4iOkf



Good for her!

The agism on this thread makes me cringe :sunnies


----------



## dangerouscurves

papertiger said:


> Good for her!
> 
> 
> 
> The agism on this thread makes me cringe :sunnies




I think it has more to do with being mature than ageism. There are many fabulous women in their 60ies who don't dress like their (grand) daughters.


----------



## redney

dangerouscurves said:


> I think it has more to do with being mature than ageism. There are many fabulous women in their 60ies who don't dress like their (grand) daughters.



This. Or don't want to be their daughters' sister.


----------



## dangerouscurves

redney said:


> This. Or don't want to be their daughters' sister.




Lol! Yeah, that too [emoji4]


----------



## poopsie

papertiger said:


> Good for her!
> 
> The agism on this thread makes me cringe :sunnies







dangerouscurves said:


> I think it has more to do with being mature than ageism. There are many fabulous women in their 60ies who don't dress like their (grand) daughters.




Being mature is vastly overrated 

I am almost the same age as Kris. I have no idea how and when it happened. AFAIK I am still 25. But according to what I see here I am apparently supposed to swaddle myself up like Whistler's Mother.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

poopsie said:


> Being mature is vastly overrated
> 
> I am almost the same age as Kris. I have no idea how and when it happened. AFAIK I am still 25. But according to what I see here I am apparently supposed to swaddle myself up like Whistler's Mother.


I guess the question is would you wear those shoes? I'm 46 and I wouldn't &#128513; but hell no to being swaddled up!


----------



## poopsie

Chloe_chick999 said:


> I guess the question is would you wear those shoes? I'm 46 and I wouldn't &#55357;&#56833; but hell no to being swaddled up!





LOL-----I have a love hate with those style shoes. Sometimes I think they are hideous..........other times I am they might be cute with the right outfit (which Kris' decidedly isn't IMHO )

yeah..........I would probably wear them with pants/crops and a cute jacket and tee

but they had better be on sale......................like 90% off


----------



## Chloe_chick999

poopsie said:


> LOL-----I have a love hate with those style shoes. Sometimes I think they are hideous..........other times I am they might be cute with the right outfit (which Kris' decidedly isn't IMHO )
> 
> yeah..........I would probably wear them with pants/crops and a cute jacket and tee


I think I've seen some with a lower platform and they look much better &#9786;


----------



## papertiger

Sasha2012 said:


> Sometimes you have to take fashion risks - literally - to stay stylish and boy does this momager know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poopsie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being mature is vastly overrated
> 
> I am almost the same age as Kris. I have no idea how and when it happened. AFAIK I am still 25. But according to what I see here *I am apparently supposed to swaddle myself up like Whistler's Mother.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chloe_chick999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the question is would you wear those shoes? I'm 46 and I wouldn't &#55357;&#56833; but hell no to being swaddled up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I remember my mother coming to collect me from a party in silver platform trainers (from the last time around) and a metallic silver cape. People were saying O_M_G, who is _that_?  My mother wears things I would never dare to, but I think she looks fabulous.
> 
> No one would think that all people in their 20s should _all_ dress the same,  yet so many think a woman over a certain age should cover-up (and cover-up their personality) fade away and drown in perceived 'good taste'. People don't _suddenly _turn into someone else because they blew out a certain number of birthday candles on their cake. As far as I know CKJ was never a classic twinset and pearls lady :sunnies
> 
> _*Vive la différence*_!
Click to expand...


----------



## pink1

I don't think it is ageism and certainly don't think you should have to cover up once you reach a certain age.  I think it is more our looks changing as we get older.  I don't wear the same things at 39 as I did when I was 22. I approach clothes differently as I age (and my taste has certainly gotten better).  I want to expose less of some things, more of others. 

Sometimes when I see Kris she looks like she is wearing things Kylie would pick.  

My mom had me young and still looks fantastic (at 62) but she dresses differently than when she was my age.  That is kind of life, right?  We adapt and adjust to styles as our bodies change.

I am always amazed at how defensive people get in these Kardashian threads.


----------



## sunshinesash

Sasha2012 said:


> Sometimes you have to take fashion risks - literally - to stay stylish and boy does this momager know it.


God love her! Kris is such a gem; I can't hate. She looks cute and she's still having fun with it however many years later...nice to see someone who doesn't give up after a certain age. Go on with your bad self!


----------



## Oryx816

We saw Kourtney wearing these shoes.  Perhaps she borrowed them.


----------



## labelwhore04

Those shoes are a big no on anyone of any age, so fugly.


----------



## Hobbsy

labelwhore04 said:


> Those shoes are a big no on anyone of any age, so fugly.


This!!!


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> Woman you are 60 years old.  Grow up.



I don't understand these type of comments. Being 60, how exactly is she supposed to dress?


----------



## Tivo

^^^
I think it means stop looking tacky.

60 is old enough to know how to look good and dress well.


----------



## berrydiva

Kris can wear an age "appropriate" outfit but because her hem length hits just above her knee, it's deemed as not dressing as one should at that age. It's not limited to Kris. For some reason women hit a certain age and are expected to dress to cover head, sholders, knees and toes...knees and toes


----------



## pukasonqo

Tivo said:


> ^^^
> I think it means stop looking tacky.
> 
> 60 is old enough to know how to look good and dress well.




i am with you in this one
she has enough kash to afford clothes that suit her body shape and that look good on her, remember the yellow dress she wore in cannes? the colour suited her, it was a beautiful dress and she was showing her legs, she did look good on it
the puddle stompers she is wearing...nope


----------



## caitlin1214

Sasha2012 said:


> Sometimes you have to take fashion risks - literally - to stay stylish and boy does this momager know it.
> 
> Kris Jenner showed supreme balance as she strutted out in some seriously high platform shoes on Thursday.
> 
> The 60-year-old dressed to impress as she filmed some interview pieces to camera for Keeping Up With The Kardashians at a studio in Van Nuys, California.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-lots-designer-accessories.html#ixzz4AUF4iOkf



I'm not knocking the dress or the duster. I just don't like those shoes.


----------



## Oryx816

caitlin1214 said:


> I'm not knocking the dress or the duster. I just don't like those shoes.




Agreed.  I didn't like them when Kourtney wore them and I don't like them on Kris.  [emoji13]


----------



## Chagall

She looks great except for the shoes! Love her hair.


----------



## starsandbucks

I love the shoes and bought a similar pair a few months back. I think they're really cute with skinny jeans and black leather moto jacket. Different strokes.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I hate those McCartney shoes with a passion but I don't mind her outfit.  I always roll my eyes at the dress your age BS. Most of the time Kris manages to dress better than her daughters.


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> I don't understand these type of comments. Being 60, how exactly is she supposed to dress?


I don't have a problem with that outfit in general.  The shoes are awful.  But she has the money and resources to be a fashion icon.  She's usually a fashion fail.


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> I don't have a problem with that outfit in general.  The shoes are awful.  But she has the money and resources to be a fashion icon.  She's usually a fashion fail.



She's usually dressed pretty well....but I don't subscribe to the "a woman overy a certain age has to dress with her knees and elbows covered" though process. Kris generally looks good IMO.


----------



## Pinkhamsterfeet

starsandbucks said:


> I love the shoes and bought a similar pair a few months back. I think they're really cute with skinny jeans and black leather moto jacket. Different strokes.


I like them, too. I'm not keen on how Kris is wearing them, though. I don't like them with a bare leg.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sasha2012

She's a mama's girl at heart.

And Kylie Jenner gave her mother Kris Jenner an affectionate peck on the cheek as they attended an anti-bullying event in Los Angeles on Thursday.

The 18-year-old looked extremely confident on the blue carpet, opting for a plunging sleeveless jumpsuit.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...end-anti-bullying-event-LA.html#ixzz4EW7CvX5e


----------



## mkr

Notice how Kylie side kisses her without her lips touching.  Must be that 24 minute gloss of hers...


----------



## labelwhore04

Is it just me or do Kylie and Kris look like they're not that far apart in age in those pics..


----------



## Sasha2012

Calabasas, July 15





via Daily Mail


----------



## Chagall

Love how Kris wears her hair. Thank goodness she avoids wearing it long and stringy looking. So many older women cling to long hair thinking it makes them look younger, but the reverse is true.


----------



## Sasha2012

via Daily Mail

San Diego, (July 26)


----------



## Brklynjuice87

How can these people not be hot? Trench coats and long sleeve dresses jeez


----------



## Sasha2012

via Daily Mail

MJ's birthday dinner in San Diego, (July 26)


----------



## aleksandras

So none of the family members could help their grandma there, so some worker of their show has to do it..


----------



## ranihrvn

Sasha2012 said:


> via Daily Mail
> 
> San Diego, (July 26)


is that saint west? 

yes nobody in the family help MJ, and kris's boy toy corey too busy shielding his "lover" and taking the grand stand so the camera could photograph him better


----------



## White Orchid

Kris looks so Spanx overloaded lol.


----------



## Chagall

ranihrvn said:


> is that saint west?
> 
> yes nobody in the family help MJ, and kris's boy toy corey too busy shielding his "lover" and taking the grand stand so the camera could photograph him better


Saint! What a ridiculous name to saddle a child with! What made them think they were so 'special' to have a kid with that name. Not to mention the ridicule he has in store for him growing up, and his entire life for that matter.


----------



## Irishgal

At first I thought she had some half glove or something on but nope, it's horrible photoshop of the hands


----------



## Irishgal

Here it is again with a different outfit


----------



## Michele26

White Orchid said:


> Kris looks so Spanx overloaded lol.


And her legs always look drenched in body makeup. It must take her hours to leave the house.


----------



## caitlin1214

In the photo where she's holding Saint, her hand looks swollen like she had an allergic reaction to something swollen.


----------



## Irishgal

caitlin1214 said:


> In the photo where she's holding Saint, her hand looks swollen like she had an allergic reaction to something swollen.



Go look at my posts- it's a poor photoshop job on her crone hands.


----------



## caitlin1214

Irishgal said:


> Go look at my posts- it's a poor photoshop job on her crone hands.


Dumb question, but did she Photoshop them so they don't look so crone-like (or she wants them to look more youthful)? 

Photoshopping hands is a new one to me.


----------



## poopsie

MJ nailed it......she looks great. 
Kris looks nice, but waaaaaaaaay overdressed for San Diego........even La Jolla. This is Casual Central.


----------



## Irishgal

caitlin1214 said:


> Dumb question, but did she Photoshop them so they don't look so crone-like (or she wants them to look more youthful)?
> 
> Photoshopping hands is a new one to me.



Not a dumb question at all. 
It looks like they just sort of wiped out the veins and sunspots and wrinkles, but it does look poorly done and like you said even like she has edema on the hands. 
Very strange looking.


----------



## Jayne1

Irishgal said:


> It looks like they just sort of wiped out the veins and sunspots and wrinkles, but it does look poorly done and like you said even like she has edema on the hands.
> Very strange looking.



You are so right!  i went back to look. That's bad photoshopping, isn't it?


----------



## VickyB

Jayne1 said:


> You are so right!  i went back to look. That's bad photoshopping, isn't it?
> View attachment 3422921



The PS hand situation is a total riot! I don't know which more terrible 1) the entire get up or 2) her scary lumpy over PS processed face. It's a toss up. I just feel terrible for that gorgy crock kelly pochette!!!!!! So unfair to see it trapped in this mess on wheels!


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Kris looks good, and is always looking stylish. This  "dress your age" thing is a bunch of bs in my opinion. I hate how society acts as if women who are passed their twenties/thirties are lepers and need to cover up from head to toe. ☹️ not fair. Women can be beautiful at any age. You may not look like you're in you're 20's at age 60, but who cares? It doesn't mean you have to give up and succumb to "mom jeans" and sweats just because you hit a certain age. [emoji849]


----------



## White Orchid

She does have one of the best bag collections.  Too bad it's ruined by her ugly hands.


----------



## mkr

Wow, all those pics have blurry spots from them being touched up.  I thought the K's were experts in smoke and mirrors.


----------



## Chagall

Don't they have any say on wether a picture is released or not after they have been ps'ed. They are so badly done I don't know how they would pass anyone's inspection. I mean, what do any of the K's REALLY look like? If we saw them I real life would they be recognizable?


----------



## Sasha2012

You would think he would have a marked advantage in a footrace given he is almost half her age.

But sprightly Kris Jenner left her toyboy lover Corey Gamble for dust as they headed into her birthday girl mother's shop in San Diego on Wednesday.

The superfit 'momager' put her athletic physique to the test as she confidently marched towards the Shannon And Co store in La Jolla.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...irl-mother-Mary-Jo-s-store.html#ixzz4Fii1eq5L


----------



## Aminamina

There IS smth going on with her hands. Her feet look a bit swollen, too. This woman is a trooper, gotta give it to her.


----------



## Irishgal

Aminamina said:


> There IS smth going on with her hands. Her feet look a bit swollen, too. This woman is a trooper, gotta give it to her.



It's horrible photoshop.


----------



## mkr

She looks really good here.


----------



## Chagall

If we can overlook the PS for a minute I like her style. She looks great.


----------



## Aminamina

Irishgal said:


> It's horrible photoshop.


Mama mia!..can't trust own eyes these sad days. But on a funny note, a member here just recently said "photoshopped or not, Kim looks great", that made me lol. The times we live in.


----------



## rockhollow

The black and white dress looks really nice, but the PS is horrible. The more it's pointed out (PS) the more that's all I can see.
As someone mentioned, would you even recognize them in real life?
Do the Kardashian's have less money these days to spend on Photoshop?
These last shots of her hands are so badly done.


----------



## Deco

The hands don't look right.  I'm starting to think it's actual swelling and not PS.  Well, maybe still PS, but the knife/needle variety as opposed to photo blurring variety.  She may have freshly had a hand procedure that's left them swollen.


----------



## mkr

Decophile said:


> The hands don't look right.  I'm starting to think it's actual swelling and not PS.  Well, maybe still PS, but the knife/needle variety as opposed to photo blurring variety.  She may have freshly had a hand procedure that's left them swollen.


Her hands are PS'ed but she either had a procedure or she has a health problem.  Other pics of her hands don't look bad.


----------



## berrydiva

Aminamina said:


> There IS smth going on with her hands. Her feet look a bit swollen, too. This woman is a trooper, gotta give it to her.





Irishgal said:


> It's horrible photoshop.


It doesn't look like photoshop...it definitely looks like swelling...at least to me looking at it from my 'puter. 



mkr said:


> She looks really good here.


+1. She does look really good. I really like that dress.

ETA: I just chuckled because I realized that some are using 'PS' to mean Photoshop while others are using it to mean Plastic Surgery...


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Barring the swollen hands, she looks great in the latest pics!


----------



## Chagall

berrydiva said:


> It doesn't look like photoshop...it definitely looks like swelling...at least to me looking at it from my 'puter.
> 
> +1. She does look really good. I really like that dress.
> 
> ETA: I just chuckled because I realized that some are using 'PS' to mean Photoshop while others are using it to mean Plastic Surgery...


Haha you are right. For the record I mean photo shop! That could really shift the meaning of the post.


----------



## mkr

So what's the code for photoshop?


----------



## Ms.parker123

Is it really photoshop or could her hands really just be swollen from something? Like lets be real, I don't think a photoshop would be that poorly done making her hand look like the nutty professor. They want there photoshop to make them look perfect not botched.
But nonetheless, that dress is E.V.E.R.Y.T.H.I.N.G., it looks good on her. It's amazing how those conturing dresses really trick the eye making her look way slimmer than she really is.


----------



## White Orchid

I say it's swelling cos maybe she got her hands filled from all the criticism she's copped, especially from yours truly .  You can see it on every picture - it's *more* than bad Photoshopping IMO.  I will concede though, she has the best style out of all of the sisters, but then that's to be expected as you get older, as you know what works for you and what doesn't.

Her face on the other hand, sheesh.


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> So what's the code for photoshop?


Kardashians


----------



## DesigningStyle

The internet is talking about the hands.

from mirror.co.uk:

"Beverly Hills surgeon Dr. John Knight told Radar Online : "It looks like Kris Jenner had plastic rejuvenation on her hands. It's called Radiesse and it is a filler injected into her hands to make them appear more youthful. The swelling should go down in a few days."

However Doctor Anthony Youn, who has never treated Kris before, made sensational claims it could even be a more serious issue.

The star had surgery on her right hand recently, and Dr Youn added: "Kris could be retaining water from a recent surgery or because she went off certain types of medications."

from radaronline:

"Kris Jenner revealed a disturbing new look when visiting San Diego, Calif., for her mother's store opening yesterday. The 60-year-old _Keeping up with the Kardashians_ matriarch's hands and feet were grossly misshapen top doctors told RadarOnline.com exclusively what they think could be going on."

etc...


----------



## Chagall

mkr said:


> So what's the code for photoshop?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> mkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what's the code for photoshop?
> 
> 
> 
> BC- body correction.
Click to expand...


----------



## Irishgal

As far as hands go you can do a couple of things. For the large veins, some can be injected with a solution that closes down the vein and the vein will die and lay flat. Also fillers, to add volume because skinny hands look older of course. It's entirely possible she did both.


----------



## Lounorada

Irishgal said:


> As far as hands go you can do a couple of things.* For the large veins, some can be injected with a solution that closes down the vein and the vein will die and lay flat. *Also fillers, to add volume because skinny hands look older of course. It's entirely possible she did both.


----------



## tweegy

Could be arthritis...


----------



## Irishgal

tweegy said:


> Could be arthritis...



I think if it was some type of inflammatory response it would also be in her feet and she would not be able to wear heels. 
It's a mystery though- and although I don't care for this family at all I hope she doesn't have a horrible health issue.


----------



## VickyB

tweegy said:


> Could be _arthritis_...


I was just about to post that! The excessive inflammation of the joints especially!


----------



## Jayne1

Aminamina said:


> Mama mia!..can't trust own eyes these sad days. But on a funny note, a member here just recently said "photoshopped or not, Kim looks great", that made me lol. The times we live in.


That _is_ funny!


----------



## Chagall

Sasha2012 said:


> You would think he would have a marked advantage in a footrace given he is almost half her age.
> 
> But sprightly Kris Jenner left her toyboy lover Corey Gamble for dust as they headed into her birthday girl mother's shop in San Diego on Wednesday.
> 
> The superfit 'momager' put her athletic physique to the test as she confidently marched towards the Shannon And Co store in La Jolla.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...irl-mother-Mary-Jo-s-store.html#ixzz4Fii1eq5L


Her her hands are definitely swollen, not photo shopped.


----------



## Ms.parker123

She is getting up in age despite how "young" she wants to act. Could be health issues. If it's P.S. (which I wouldn't be surprised if so) that is just to excessive. Embrace your age Kris!


----------



## Chagall

She looks fantastic. She has very good taste and I love her hair. I hope she is not experiencing health issues with her hands.


----------



## mkr

The photos are photoshopped, that's obvious.  And badly done.  But it does look like it's due to a problem with the hands, not just for vanity's sake.


----------



## tweegy

Irishgal said:


> I think if it was some type of inflammatory response it would also be in her feet and she would not be able to wear heels.
> It's a mystery though- and although I don't care for this family at all I hope she doesn't have a horrible health issue.


Not necessarily, I know someone that had it in her hands.


----------



## Marly

I'd bet 100% Kris had rejuvederm injected in the tops of her hands. I know someone who did it. You're swollen exactly like that for about 4-5 days from the fluid that transports the filler then it settles down adding a layer of "fat" over the veins on her hands. She'll have to redo it every 4 months or less-depending how fast her body absorbs it.


----------



## whimsic

Kris would've still looked great without the photoshop, IMO.


----------



## Chagall

whimsic said:


> Kris would've still looked great without the photoshop, IMO.


I agree she would have looked lovely even without PS, she has great taste.


----------



## pinkfeet

Marly said:


> I'd bet 100% Kris had rejuvederm injected in the tops of her hands. I know someone who did it. You're swollen exactly like that for about 4-5 days from the fluid that transports the filler then it settles down adding a layer of "fat" over the veins on her hands. She'll have to redo it every 4 months or less-depending how fast her body absorbs it.



Getting filler attracts water. Many get edema from it. I always get it when I get filler.


----------



## lizmil

Vanity, vanity, thy name is Kardashian/Jenner.

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## berrydiva

pinkfeet said:


> Getting filler attracts water. Many get edema from it. I always get it when I get filler.


Where and why do you get it if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie's pre-birthday party





via Daily Mail


----------



## ranihrvn

Sasha2012 said:


> Kylie's pre-birthday party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via Daily Mail



i think she probably tried to put a filler to her hands to get rid of the wrinkles.
anyway I really can not stand to see Corey the kanye-bieber wannabe just everywhere. its just like Kris paid him to be her escort and bodyguard.


----------



## Jayne1

She's been wearing long sleeves, but if she didn't carry a purse, we wouldn't notice the hands as much.

Maybe she did her feet too?  I find this interesting. Medical condition, allergic reaction or just needing time to let the filler subside?


----------



## berrydiva

I like Kris' outfit


----------



## caitlin1214

Irishgal said:


> As far as hands go you can do a couple of things. For the large veins, some can be injected with a solution that closes down the vein and the vein will die and lay flat. Also fillers, to add volume because skinny hands look older of course. It's entirely possible she did both.


I've seen an episode of Embarrassing Bodies where they did a ligation for someone with severe varicose veins in their legs. 
Instead of an injection, an incision is made, and the top and the bottom of the offending vein is tied off and it dies. The vein is removed and the incisions are stitched up. 



Irishgal said:


> I think if it was some type of inflammatory response it would also be in her feet and she would not be able to wear heels.
> It's a mystery though- and although I don't care for this family at all I hope she doesn't have a horrible health issue.





pinkfeet said:


> Getting filler attracts water. Many get edema from it. I always get it when I get filler.



My feet swelled up like her hands when I got my tattoos on my calf. The swelling went away as the tattoos healed. (Not at the same time. Calf tattoos hurt! I meant on the separate occasions I got them.)


----------



## White Orchid

I love that bag but all it does is bring attention to her hands which look like they're crippled from arthritis.


----------



## Ms.parker123

I wonder how much her closet is worth. She has so many designer clothes and bags!


----------



## Twelve

TMZ just reported Kris Jenner in a car accident. The white Rolls she was driving was just a week old. She might have suffered broken wrist from the accident


----------



## mkr

.


----------



## DiorT

^. just read that.   Ironically she is reporting her hand hurts.   She trolls this thread.


----------



## tweegy

Damn....thankfully she's ok..


----------



## Yoshi1296

Yikes! Hopefully she's okay.


----------



## gillianna

Maybe she had a problem driving with her swelled hands?  Of course all reports will say the other driver will be at fault.


----------



## tweegy

gillianna said:


> Maybe she had a problem driving with her swelled hands?  Of course all reports will say the other driver will be at fault.



Lol but what if that was actually the case?


----------



## berrydiva

Is it wrong that I said 'meh' to her being in an accident? I don't want to see anyone needlessly hurt....but.....uh....she's no loss to society. I'd like to say I feel bad for even saying that but #sorrynotsorry


----------



## mrsinsyder




----------



## berrydiva

^I hate seeing a beautiful car ruined.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> Is it wrong that I said 'meh' to her being in an accident? I don't want to see anyone needlessly hurt....but.....uh....she's no loss to society. I'd like to say I feel bad for even saying that but #sorrynotsorry



I kinda shrugged too. It's good that she's ok, tho. My first thought was that she was on her phone and not paying attention, the Kardashains are good for that. 

When I read that she was in an accident with a Pruius I kinda chuckled. A friend of mine hates them and thinks that are the worst drivers in the world (no offense to Prius owners) so I instantly thought of him and his dramatics.


----------



## Oryx816

As berry said, no loss to society.  She is famous for negotiating the distribution of her daughter's sex tape.  A vile creature.

I am more concerned if there were any Pokemon at the scene.


----------



## White Orchid

Oryx816 said:


> As berry said, no loss to society.  She is famous for negotiating the distribution of her daughter's sex tape.  A vile creature.
> 
> I am more concerned if there were any Pokemon at the scene.


Lol, you are such a bish man!


----------



## Oryx816

White Orchid said:


> Lol, you are such a bish man!



[emoji41]


----------



## Brklynjuice87

berrydiva said:


> Is it wrong that I said 'meh' to her being in an accident? I don't want to see anyone needlessly hurt....but.....uh....she's no loss to society. I'd like to say I feel bad for even saying that but #sorrynotsorry



I wanted to say this but I didn't want the drama. Kris is straight up evil


----------



## berrydiva

Brklynjuice87 said:


> I wanted to say this but I didn't want the drama. Kris is straight up evil


Never any drama when you say something negative about a Kardashian/Jenner. I'm halfway convinced some folks actually get off on it...


----------



## mkr

Was she the driver?  Corey was with her, maybe he was driving?  I also saw pics that all her kids showed up at the scene.  Concern?  Or publicity?  Whatever is was, I saw them and thought they were in the car too.  I think I would have been sad if someone was seriously hurt.  But  I would have been happy if somehow Khloe's vocal chords had been severed.  I know that's mean but


----------



## DesigningStyle

ranihrvn said:


> i think she probably tried to put a filler to her hands to get rid of the wrinkles.
> anyway I really can not stand to see Corey the kanye-bieber wannabe just everywhere. its just like Kris paid him to be her escort and bodyguard.


My goodness, her fingers look all twisted and arthritic now.  Why would she ever do fillers in her hands.  Who cares?


----------



## mkr

If I was rich I might want fillers in my hands.  But before the hands I'd be worrying about my stomach, boobs, and any other body parts that weren't great.  She must think she looks fabulous.  They all seem to think that.


----------



## berrydiva

DesigningStyle said:


> My goodness, her fingers look all twisted and arthritic now.  *Why would she ever do fillers in her hands.*  Who cares?


Too match the ones in her face? Just a shot.


----------



## DesigningStyle

berrydiva said:


> Too match the ones in her face? Just a shot.


You are probably right.
For kicks, I searched Google for "fillers in hands" and saw lots of images.  I did not realize so many did this.  I find it interesting that Madonna chose not to do it and just wears fancy fingerless gloves to hide her hands.  And, heck whodda' thunk there was an official grading scale!


----------



## ranihrvn

DesigningStyle said:


> My goodness, her fingers look all twisted and arthritic now.  Why would she ever do fillers in her hands.  Who cares?



She finally do something about her neck, i see her wrinkles are less now in her neck. Maybe she tried to get rid of the wrinkles in her hands, because if you look back at her pics, her hands clearly has many wrinkles. And, she went to get them done. Not as succesful as her face tho.

About her accident i read TMZ article & kylie's tweets kris drive alone, and soon after her accident khloé, kanye, kylie and of course kanye's cooler twin (a.k.a corey) arrived. Kylie looks nervous.


----------



## DesigningStyle

ranihrvn said:


> ...kanye's cooler twin (a.k.a corey) ....



Too funny!


----------



## ranihrvn

The pics from dailymail.. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-250-000-Rolls-Royce-bought-one-week-ago.html


----------



## Jayne1

DesigningStyle said:


> I find it interesting that Madonna chose not to do it and just wears fancy fingerless gloves to hide her hands.  And, heck whodda' thunk there was an official grading scale!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3430876


Madonna has fixed everything on her body she wanted fixing, so I wonder if the hands, for her, had complications. Very thin skin, or something.  Otherwise she would do it, I think.

Maybe Kris had fat transplantation and not fillers. That causes more swelling I think.  But I noticed her feet looked a touch swollen too, so maybe she did feet and hands.


----------



## Jayne1

ranihrvn said:


> Kylie looks nervous.



Maybe she knew the paps would see her as she really looks… a normal teenager.

Khloe seems to have a permanent a$$ now.  Fat from unwanted areas to her a$$?
	

		
			
		

		
	





http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-250-000-Rolls-Royce-bought-one-week-ago.html


----------



## gillianna

Funny how it says Prius ran a red light according to the KKlan PR.  It would be interesting if he police check her phone for texting or maybe she gets a free pass?  Of course if she tells the police the car ran a red light it has to be true. 
I guess this will make a new episode of her being treated in the hospital and her hard recovery with all her kids at her side.  Getting naked and posting pictures has to get old for the script writers.


----------



## bisousx

Fillers in your hand sounds excruciatingly painful. I'd botox and stitch my face up to the high heavens if needed but I wouldn't subject myself to that just to satisfy the tabloids and  people who think the hands should match the face.


----------



## mkr

No mention of how the other driver is.


----------



## coconutsboston

mkr said:


> Was she the driver?  Corey was with her, maybe he was driving?  I also saw pics that all her kids showed up at the scene.  Concern?  Or publicity?  Whatever is was, I saw them and thought they were in the car too.  I think I would have been sad if someone was seriously hurt.  But  I would have been happy if somehow Khloe's vocal chords had been severed.  I know that's mean but


Rumor has it that it was originally reported that Kylie was driving/snapchatting and caused the accident. Kris was with her for the cover up, hence the way Kylie was able to get to "her mother's aid" so quickly. Who knows...


----------



## coconutsboston

mkr said:


> No mention of how the other driver is.


Was thinking the same thing! I had to go through several websites before I even saw what the other person was driving.


----------



## Jayne1

mkr said:


> No mention of how the other driver is.


Or if the other driver was treated at the scene, like Kris.


----------



## mkr

It looks like Kris broadsided the other car.  Maybe the other car did run the light, but Kris' car has damage to the front right.  Sounds kinda fishy to get a wrist injury way over on the driver seat.


----------



## Lounorada

I swear I can see a spanx line on Khloes leg (in the picture at the top of the page).
I can see it know- her satans little helper of a mother is in a car accident, Khloe must go and see her at the scene! But FIRST, she must put on her trusty spanx... 
Because that's what you need at the scene of a car accident where there are paps waiting... to be wearing _spanx_.
I can't...


----------



## mkr

Yes there is a spanx line.  The slippers are a nice touch don't ya think...


----------



## V0N1B2

Lounorada said:


> I swear I can see a spanx line on Khloes leg (in the picture at the top of the page).
> I can see it know- her satans little helper of a mother is in a car accident, Khloe must go and see her at the scene! But FIRST, she must put on her trusty spanx...
> Because that's what you need at the scene of a car accident where there are paps waiting... to be wearing _spanx_.
> I can't...


Yes, you can. It was one of the first things I noticed (well okay, I admit it, I looked for it) 
Well okay, since I'm being completely honest, I checked to see if she remembered to wear her bum as she raced out of the house to her mother's side. 

*I'm still not completely convinced it's all hers.


----------



## coconutsboston

V0N1B2 said:


> Yes, you can. It was one of the first things I noticed (well okay, I admit it, I looked for it)
> *Well okay, since I'm being completely honest, I checked to see if she remembered to wear her bum as she raced out of the house to her mother's side.*
> 
> *I'm still not completely convinced it's all hers.


----------



## Lounorada

V0N1B2 said:


> Yes, you can. It was one of the first things I noticed (well okay, I admit it, I looked for it)
> Well okay, since I'm being completely honest,* I checked to see if she remembered to wear her bum as she raced out of the house to her mother's side.*
> 
> *I'm still not completely convinced it's all hers.


----------



## caitlin1214

Admittedly, I was concerned enough to see if she was okay. Once I learned she wasn't badly hurt, it's like, "Okay, what's the next thing to come out of the Kardashian/Jenner Kamp?"


----------



## Jayne1

I was watching the news, on a Canadian station here and it reported that perhaps Kris was snapchatting, or on her phone and they showed some kind of post she made, just before the accident and it was being considered.

This station is not a sensational TMZ type.  In fact, it's more of a kneepads/People kind of station. I haven't seen any reporting of that sort of thing anywhere else…


----------



## lizmil

This family texts and drives.

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## dangerouscurves

The only way they'd learn their lesson not to use their phones while driving is when one of them need a wheelchair for the rest of her life.


----------



## gillianna

I thought they lease their cars from previous articles in the past.  TMZ will come out with favorable press for them again.


----------



## berrydiva

gillianna said:


> I thought they lease their cars from previous articles in the past.  TMZ will come out with favorable press for them again.


Given the frequency in which they change cars, it's safe to say they lease. What's making you question if they're leasing them? (I didn't read the "article", the DM hurts my head)


----------



## Brklynjuice87

I also think they have LAPD on their payroll


----------



## tweegy

Lol im gonna call them the Kardashian Mafia and not Kardashian family. The way some folks talk is like they're in organized crime [emoji23]


----------



## gillianna

berrydiva said:


> Given the frequency in which they change cars, it's safe to say they lease. What's making you question if they're leasing them? (I didn't read the "article", the DM hurts my head)



Just funny how their pr spins it with her just buying a new one week old car but Ok she already bought a new one to replace it within a day of the accident.  Nothing wrong with leasing cars or even boyfriends if the script calls for it and the public believes it. More power to them


----------



## Sasha2012

She denied reports that her wrist was broken during a car collision on Wednesday, stating she was 'just sore and shaken.'

But Kris Jenner appeared to keep it concealed as she was spotted out for the first time since the frightening incident while filming KUWTK.

The 60-year-old reality star kept one hand in her pocket and another closely covered beneath her sleeve on Friday, after driving herself to the dinner in a black Range Rover.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...njured-wrist-filming-KUWTK.html#ixzz4GaNpMuHu


----------



## caitlin1214

She broke her wrist after a car accident? That's interesting. I don't see any cast or sling.

I broke my left wrist two years ago after slipping on ice. I landed on my butt and the force of the fall caused my palm to jam into the pavement. (Sidebar: that's typically how people in car accidents break their wrists: the natural defense is someone putting their hands up to defend themselves, so the the palm of their hand jams into the steering wheel or any other part of the car.)

After putting me to sleep (but not so much that I was completely under), they (attempted to) manipulate the bone into place, they gave me this makeshift splint thing. At my checkup, they realized it wasn't healing the way they wanted it to, so they tried to manipulate the bone again. (That hurt just as much as breaking it the first time.)

At the next checkup, they found it didn't heal properly and scheduled me for surgery.

They put a steel plate on it.

Once that healed, I found I couldn't move my thumb properly because a bone spur formed around the tendon that controls the thumb's movement. I was scheduled for another surgery where they removed it, and I had full use of my thumb again.

(Both times, they put me under with anesthesia, and they also gave me a nerve block. First time, they suggested it and the second time I requested it. It's an odd feeling, waking up with a numb wrist, and it's unpleasant when the block wears off, but it's nice not to wake up in pain. So the only things I remember thinking was, "My throat hurts from the tube," "I want that blood pressure cuff off" and "I'm thirsty.")

Sorry, there's a point to all this. Which is: If her wrist injury was anything like mine, she normally would have been bandaged up to high heaven at least for six weeks, or until her doctors decided the bone has healed correctly.


----------



## caitlin1214

I remembered Mariah Carey turning her broken wrist/dislocated shoulder into a fashion statement so I was joking about either making my sling all sparkly or getting a Louis Vuitton scarf and using that as a more fashionable sling.

In an attempt to "decorate" my splint and bandage, I cut a piece from an old pair of fishnet stockings and used that. 

After the second appointment I remember vocalizing my envy that another patient got a purple nylon cast. She chose the color. I wasn't scheduled to get one, because my doctor ordered a (white) plaster cast for me. The cast guy was about to put one more layer on my wrist but after feeling bad for me after that painful bone manipulation, he made the top layer nylon so I could choose my color. I ended up getting my purple cast.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

I would love to know just how much money this family really has. I'm don't want to count their pockets but I'm curious


----------



## White Orchid

I reckon she's hiding her hands because of all the fillers she's had injected into them.  From all the recent photos I've seen, it's patently obvious that there's some major swelling going on.  I wonder if we pushed her to it as I'm sure she reads our thread.  We're so evil


----------



## redney

What's going on with HER butt too? This family...


----------



## Deco

redney said:


> What's going on with HER butt too? This family...


My thoughts exactly.  Looks like she's on the Kim, Kylie and Khloe "diet".


----------



## VickyB

redney said:


> What's going on with HER butt too? This family...



I was just about to post the same thing!!! Her behind looks like the twin sister to Kim's!


----------



## White Orchid

I'm still fixated on her camel toe


----------



## tweegy

caitlin1214 said:


> She broke her wrist after a car accident? That's interesting. I don't see any cast or sling.
> 
> I broke my left wrist two years ago after slipping on ice. I landed on my butt and the force of the fall caused my palm to jam into the pavement. (Sidebar: that's typically how people in car accidents break their wrists: the natural defense is someone putting their hands up to defend themselves, so the the palm of their hand jams into the steering wheel or any other part of the car.)
> 
> After putting me to sleep (but not so much that I was completely under), they (attempted to) manipulate the bone into place, they gave me this makeshift splint thing. At my checkup, they realized it wasn't healing the way they wanted it to, so they tried to manipulate the bone again. (That hurt just as much as breaking it the first time.)
> 
> At the next checkup, they found it didn't heal properly and scheduled me for surgery.
> 
> They put a steel plate on it.
> 
> Once that healed, I found I couldn't move my thumb properly because a bone spur formed around the tendon that controls the thumb's movement. I was scheduled for another surgery where they removed it, and I had full use of my thumb again.
> 
> (Both times, they put me under with anesthesia, and they also gave me a nerve block. First time, they suggested it and the second time I requested it. It's an odd feeling, waking up with a numb wrist, and it's unpleasant when the block wears off, but it's nice not to wake up in pain. So the only things I remember thinking was, "My throat hurts from the tube," "I want that blood pressure cuff off" and "I'm thirsty.")
> 
> Sorry, there's a point to all this. Which is: If her wrist injury was anything like mine, she normally would have been bandaged up to high heaven at least for six weeks, or until her doctors decided the bone has healed correctly.


But the true question doll is...Did you break your wrist while filming a show on E!? Cause if no then you have your answer..


----------



## coconutsboston

White Orchid said:


> I'm still fixated on her camel toe


I missed that due to the new diet butt!


----------



## caitlin1214

tweegy said:


> But the true question doll is...Did you break your wrist while filming a show on E!? Cause if no then you have your answer..


Good point, Doll. The Kardashian/Jenner lifestyle is all smoke and mirrors (and ropes and pulleys), so of KOURSE Kris is not going to be seen with a brace, cast or sling.


----------



## Sasha2012




----------



## ilovenicebags

Kim's hair part is huge. She has no hair


----------



## White Orchid

Sasha2012 said:


>



Lol @ at the guy carrying Kim's Birkin.


----------



## Yoshi1296

LMAO Kris was like "actually I'm pregnant" haha!!


----------



## mari_merry

At 'Jimmy Kimmel Live' in Los Angeles on August 24, 2016


----------



## White Orchid

Well that jumpsuit fits her well


----------



## berrydiva

That is quite unflattering. I love the white Birkin though.


----------



## Irishgal

What is going on with her hands? Look at the first picture, on her inner wrist, is that photoshop?


----------



## cdtracing

White Orchid said:


> I'm still fixated on her camel toe



I thought you were going to refer to them as moose knuckle???


----------



## cdtracing

Definitely looks like Kris is jumping on the Ginormous @ss  bandwagon.  Doesn't want to be left out in the THOT parade, I suppose.


----------



## mari_merry

Kris got a custom neon sign for her new Birkin closet:
By artist - https://www.instagram.com/beaudunn/


----------



## Vienna

mari_merry said:


> Kris got a custom neon sign for her new Birkin closet:
> By artist - https://www.instagram.com/beaudunn/



Wow!! My dream closet!!


----------



## Deco

I'm a slouchy Bal girl so Hermes is not my cup of tea but I appreciate their craftsmanship and timeless elegance.  Seeing this many in one place is even more amazing.  Uber collections impress me.  I hate the neon sign.


----------



## VickyB

The sign is beyond uber tacky. I know very few people that don't keep their Bs or Ks  in their boxes when not in use  - me included. For one thing, keeping them in their boxes  helps to preserve shape and stave off slouching. Plus they don't get dusty in their boxes.


----------



## Yoshi1296

I don't understand why she needs a special closet for them? Like...they're just bags put them away with all the others. But I feel like the Kardashians have no idea about what Hermes really is and just buy the bags for the "look at me and all my birkins" kind of attention.

The sign ruins it. Looks so childish. That kind of sign belongs in a fashion student's dorm room...not a grown woman's closet. The so called "designer" of the closet didn't do anything except put up a bunch of white shelves, slapped in a counter, and a chandelier. Please.


----------



## berrydiva

She has a nice Birkin collection.  I like the concept of the neon sign in the closet...it's a cool idea...but I meh to what it says. I guess it's supposed to be a play on a homeless "Need money for food" sign...I guess. But I kinda dig the neon sign concept....I like closets that feel like you're shopping in a store.


----------



## Bag*Snob

Meh looks like a cheaply made closet.  Should have glass doors instead of open shelves.  Nice collections but could have been displayed in a nicer way.


----------



## sdkitty

I wonder if these make her happy/keep her warm at night


----------



## mkr

sdkitty said:


> I wonder if these make her happy/keep her warm at night


Absolutely!


----------



## V0N1B2

sdkitty said:


> I wonder if these make her happy/keep her warm at night


They must, we all know Korey isn't keeping her warm at night.
Besides, it was posted in another thread they they broke up:


Sasha2012 said:


> *<*snipped*>*
> “I'm not really into black guys,” Abraham said on the podcast after being asked about her dating preferences. “I think that's more of a Kardashian thing.”
> Kim Kardashian is married to Kanye West, Kylie Jenner is dating Tyga, Kendall Jenner has been linked to A$AP Rocky, Khloé Kardashian is in the middle of a divorce from Lamar Odom and Kris Jenner recently broke up with Corey Gamble.
> http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...arrah-abraham-not-black-men-article-1.2753228


----------



## Chagall

V0N1B2 said:


> They must, we all know Korey isn't keeping her warm at night.
> Besides, it was posted in another thread they they broke up:


I always thought the Korey and Kris relationship was a business bag holding arrangement.


----------



## sdkitty

V0N1B2 said:


> They must, we all know Korey isn't keeping her warm at night.
> Besides, it was posted in another thread they they broke up:


Everyone seemed to think he was some sort of paid poser so not surprising.
What's with the Kardashian/Jenner women and their preference for black men?  I don't have a problem with interracial dating/marriage but it seems like they go out of their way to avoid white men (or Hispanic or Asian for that matter).   Did their mother tell them this was required?


----------



## mkr

Well Kris married two white men and Kim married one.  And Kourtney's baby daddy is white.


----------



## sdkitty

mkr said:


> Well Kris married two white men and Kim married one.  And Kourtney's baby daddy is white.


I knew about Kris (although she seems to have changed her preference).  I thought Kourtney was the only one of the daughters who was with a white guy.  Was the basketball player kim was married to for a minute white?


----------



## pukasonqo

sdkitty said:


> I knew about Kris (although she seems to have changed her preference).  I thought Kourtney was the only one of the daughters who was with a white guy.  Was the basketball player kim was married to for a minute white?



the hump? i think he is mixed race (can you say that?)


----------



## sdkitty

pukasonqo said:


> the hump? i think he is mixed race (can you say that?)


that's kind of what I thought....biracial?


----------



## White Orchid

sdkitty said:


> I knew about Kris (although she seems to have changed her preference).  I thought Kourtney was the only one of the daughters who was with a white guy.  Was the basketball player kim was married to for a minute white?


Heeeey!  Don't be so mean.  It was more than a minute, woman!  It was 72 days.


----------



## White Orchid

Yeah, nice collection until you end up carrying it Kris and then we have to see your ugly hands and plastic face ruining these timepieces.

And another yes to it looking like a very quick (as in makeshift set up) not to mention tacky as hell.  It's like she went to IKEA, lol.  I've seen better/more elegant closets on those rich housewives shows.


----------



## sdkitty

mkr said:


> Well Kris married two white men and Kim married one.  And Kourtney's baby daddy is white.


I was kind of surprised at Kendall....is that BF or hers a rapper?  IDK I'm older so don't keep up with these people


----------



## pixiejenna

sdkitty said:


> I was kind of surprised at Kendall....is that BF or hers a rapper?  IDK I'm older so don't keep up with these people


I guess he's a rapper, I've never heard of him. Honestly imo this is just another business "relationship" imo like when she "dated" that gay guy from that pop group (Harry styles?). The only time she even shows a bit of connection is when she's out with her  girls. She's not fooling  anyone lol. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mari_merry

Night out in West Hollywood on August 27, 2016


----------



## pukasonqo

korey must be in trouble if he is not allowed to karry that kelly cut
wonder why the sudden revival of the kk's hermes collection?


----------



## mkr

Someone should tell her that chokers bring unnecessary attention to her neck.


----------



## White Orchid

Did she have a nipple lift?  They seem very high up on her boobies.


----------



## stylemepretty

I could've gone the rest of my life without seeing her areolas!


----------



## Hobbsy

White Orchid said:


> Did she have a nipple lift?  They seem very high up on her boobies.


Maybe the choker is holding them up?!!


----------



## sdkitty

mari_merry said:


> Night out in West Hollywood on August 27, 2016


isn't smiling in his job description?


----------



## sdkitty

pixiejenna said:


> I guess he's a rapper, I've never heard of him. Honestly imo this is just another business "relationship" imo like when she "dated" that gay guy from that pop group (Harry styles?). The only time she even shows a bit of connection is when she's out with her  girls. She's not fooling  anyone lol.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


so you think she's gay?


----------



## Jayne1

mkr said:


> Someone should tell her that chokers bring unnecessary attention to her neck.


Funny -- you're right!


----------



## mkr

stylemepretty said:


> I could've gone the rest of my life without seeing her areolas!


The daughters have all shown us their areolas.  Maybe she felt left out.


----------



## sdkitty

mkr said:


> The daughters have all shown us their areolas.  Maybe she felt left out.


she needs to understand she's a different age than her daughters......and no one is impressed


----------



## cdtracing

White Orchid said:


> Did she have a nipple lift?  They seem very high up on her boobies.



I was thinking the same thing!!


----------



## rockhollow

I wonder if Cory is sulking and not smiling cause he's not carrying Kris's purse.
Maybe he gets paid on a 'sliding scale'.
Walking with Kris - $100
Holding Kris's hand - $200
Carrying the handbag - $250
Speaking to Kris - $300
Blocking views of Kris's backside - $350



and so on.........


----------



## V0N1B2

Her legs are orange. Gawd, even Korey looks orange.
He's not even _holding_ her hand - more like he has his hand placed over hers.
Her dress is like two sizes too small. It's pulling and puckering all over, and that's with the industrial-strength spanx underneath.  Her boobays are squished in there so much that she's venturing into uniboob territory. Kris needs to accept the fact that she's gained weight in the last couple of years. She either needs to size up and/or dress for her current shape, or pay more visits to EpiOne like her daughters.
The choker looks ridiculous.
As a couple, they don't match. (and they never do)  She's going out for a night on the town and he looks like he's about to wash his car or something. Is he wearing faded jeans? Faded Jeans!


----------



## V0N1B2

rockhollow said:


> Walking with Kris - $100
> Holding Kris's hand - $200
> Carrying the handbag - $250
> Speaking to Kris - $300
> Blocking views of Kris's backside - $350


Becoming a "celebrity" from associating with the Kardashians - $PRICELESS


----------



## Bag*Snob

It looks like Corey "Birthing Hips"  also lost weight.


----------



## pixiejenna

sdkitty said:


> so you think she's gay?


Yes. The only time she even has a ounce of life is when she's with her girlfriends. Everyone of her relationships are arranged by PMK for maximum attention getting. Have you ever seen a pic with Kendull with a guy and look comfortable or at ease? I haven't not counting family members.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## White Orchid

Hobbsy said:


> Maybe the choker is holding them up?!!


Oh yeah.  Maybe she has like them fishing lines or something attached to it, helping them up?


----------



## White Orchid

rockhollow said:


> I wonder if Cory is sulking and not smiling cause he's not carrying Kris's purse.
> Maybe he gets paid on a 'sliding scale'.
> Walking with Kris - $100
> Holding Kris's hand - $200
> Carrying the handbag - $250
> Speaking to Kris - $300
> Blocking views of Kris's backside - $350
> 
> 
> 
> and so on.........
> View attachment 3451952


He's probably just returned from the brow salon, hence the casual attire


----------



## Hobbsy

White Orchid said:


> Oh yeah.  Maybe she has like them fishing lines or something attached to it, helping them up?  [emoji3]


Ha! Love it! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## sdkitty

pixiejenna said:


> Yes. The only time she even has a ounce of life is when she's with her girlfriends. Everyone of her relationships are arranged by PMK for maximum attention getting. Have you ever seen a pic with Kendull with a guy and look comfortable or at ease? I haven't not counting family members.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


I wouldn't put anything past that "mother" of hers
But as far as her not being seen looking real intimate or comfortable with any guys - IDK - she's still young.  I guess time will tell


----------



## mkr

Where did Corey come from?  Does he have a job?


----------



## pixiejenna

sdkitty said:


> I wouldn't put anything past that "mother" of hers
> But as far as her not being seen looking real intimate or comfortable with any guys - IDK - she's still young.  I guess time will tell


Meh with her 3 older sisters and PMK bringing guys around the house I find it hard to believe that she's just in a "awkward stage" with guys. I think she's gay and either in the closet or in denial. Either she doesn't want to come out of fear of what it can do to the brand or disappointing her mom who's very dominating. Maybe she doesn't want to deal with this in a very public spotlight like Caitlin has with her transition.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sasha2012

She celebrated her milestone 60th birthday earlier this year.

But Kris Jenner looked younger than her years during an Italian holiday in Capri on Friday.

The reality star, who is a grandmother, was joined by younger boyfriend Corey Gamble and eldest daughter Kourtney Kardashian.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ey-Kardashian-Corey-Gamble.html#ixzz4JF8VsPch


----------



## stylemepretty

Corey is built like my mother in law.


----------



## pixiejenna

I see what your doing PMK with that dress. Taking away attention from Cory's moobs!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## dangerouscurves

Yoshi1296 said:


> I don't understand why she needs a special closet for them? Like...they're just bags put them away with all the others. But I feel like the Kardashians have no idea about what Hermes really is and just buy the bags for the "look at me and all my birkins" kind of attention.
> 
> The sign ruins it. Looks so childish. That kind of sign belongs in a fashion student's dorm room...not a grown woman's closet. The so called "designer" of the closet didn't do anything except put up a bunch of white shelves, slapped in a counter, and a chandelier. Please.



I'm one of those who need a social shelf for their bags. My bags are my children. I love to stare at them which I can't do when I put them in their dust bags.


----------



## dangerouscurves

mkr said:


> Where did Corey come from?  Does he have a job?



He came out of no where and now his current occupation is PMK's purse carrier. And it's not a joke.


----------



## dangerouscurves

rockhollow said:


> I wonder if Cory is sulking and not smiling cause he's not carrying Kris's purse.
> Maybe he gets paid on a 'sliding scale'.
> Walking with Kris - $100
> Holding Kris's hand - $200
> Carrying the handbag - $250
> Speaking to Kris - $300
> Blocking views of Kris's backside - $350
> 
> 
> 
> and so on.........
> View attachment 3451952



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## White Orchid

She's going bald.


----------



## caitlin1214

pixiejenna said:


> I see what your doing PMK with that dress. Taking away attention from Cory's moobs!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


I can't with the pasties-looking floral design!


----------



## pursecrzy

Sasha2012 said:


> She celebrated her milestone 60th birthday earlier this year.
> 
> But Kris Jenner looked younger than her years during an Italian holiday in Capri on Friday.
> 
> The reality star, who is a grandmother, was joined by younger boyfriend Corey Gamble and eldest daughter Kourtney Kardashian.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ey-Kardashian-Corey-Gamble.html#ixzz4JF8VsPch





Were they issued those sneakers? All three of them are wearing the same sneakers.


----------



## Sasha2012

They are enjoying a blissful family getaway.

And Kris Jenner opted to go for a fun wardrobe choice while she was in Portofino, Italy with her boyfriend Corey Gamble where they chose to wear his and hers ensembles on Monday.

The 60-year-old Kardashian matriarch, who was joined by her daughter Kourtney and granddaughter Penelope, wowed in a breezy white shirt dress while her handsome beau, 35, wore a near-identical linen top with matching trousers.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...iend-Corey-Portofino-break.html#ixzz4JOc5JUkI


----------



## Lounorada

Oh lawd, PMK looks ridiculous... :ninja:

Tumblr


----------



## redney

h/t to Stylemepretty from the Kylie & Kendull thread. "many faces ago"


----------



## Sasha2012

They've been enjoying a family holiday in Italy  with Kourtney Kardashian and her children.

And Kris Jenner and Corey Gamble looked like they were having the time of their lives as they enjoyed a dip in the sea in Portofino on Monday.

The momager, 60, and her 35-year-old beau made the most of the sunny weather, but kept their clothing on.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lothed-dip-enjoy-Portofino.html#ixzz4JPEP9QhL


----------



## RueMonge

I want that vacation.


----------



## Hobbsy

Lounorada said:


> Oh lawd, PMK looks ridiculous... :ninja:
> 
> Tumblr


She's not right in the head.


----------



## Nathalya

Kourtney and penny look cute

Sent from my SM-J111M using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lounorada

Hobbsy said:


> She's not right in the head.


----------



## Hobbsy

Lounorada said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Haha!!! Love it!!


----------



## Sasha2012

Via Daily Mail

Portofino (September 5)


----------



## cdtracing

Lounorada said:


> Oh lawd, PMK looks ridiculous... :ninja:
> 
> Tumblr



I agree.  PMK has put on weight since her poolside bikini photo shoot a couple of years ago.   But that was probably photo shopped as well.


----------



## LavenderIce

I like the white outfit.


----------



## Florasun

Sasha2012 said:


> They are enjoying a blissful family getaway.
> 
> And Kris Jenner opted to go for a fun wardrobe choice while she was in Portofino, Italy with her boyfriend Corey Gamble where they chose to wear his and hers ensembles on Monday.
> 
> The 60-year-old Kardashian matriarch, who was joined by her daughter Kourtney and granddaughter Penelope, wowed in a breezy white shirt dress while her handsome beau, 35, wore a near-identical linen top with matching trousers.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...iend-Corey-Portofino-break.html#ixzz4JOc5JUkI



Kris and Corey look like they are in a cult. Kourtney looks great, though.


----------



## VickyB

Florasun said:


> Kris and Corey look like they are in a cult. Kourtney looks great, though.


LMAO!


----------



## V0N1B2

Florasun said:


> Kris and Corey look like they are in a cult. Kourtney looks great, though.


1. There is no chemistry between them.  In the picture on the other page, they aren't even holding hands.  She looks like she's grabbing onto a ham sammich.
2. Is it customary to wear full-face makeup while swimming in the ocean? (as a person who wears no makeup, I find it weird, but maybe normal people do that?)
3. Does Kourtney's child not have to be in school tomorrow? I thought he was in grade one or something. Maybe parading your children around for the paps is more important.  (tho knowing this group, they're probably already back in the states).


----------



## VickyB

Lounorada said:


>



She looks like one of the Simpsons!


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> Via Daily Mail
> The below the hips area must be mighty bad if she now has to wrap in up while still in the ocean before getting back on the boat.
> 
> 
> Portofino (September 5)


----------



## mari_merry

At JFK on September 9, 2016


----------



## pukasonqo

Korey is back on bag karrying duties (his own this time), i was koncerned he was made redundant
Wonder if he is upset he didn't get to play with the himalaya birks?


----------



## BellaCC

I hate the horse print outfit on Kris, but wondering if the top could be cute by itself. Does anyone know who makes it?


----------



## baghorr

What kind of outfit is that? Is she raiding her grandkids' PJ drawer?


----------



## mari_merry

Attended a benefit for the Brent Shapiro Foundation in Beverly Hills on September 17, 2016


----------



## Oryx816

I hate when she sweeps her hair back away from her face as it draws more attention to that wonky eye than when she leaves her bangs down.

In some of those pics Korey looks like her private male nurse.


----------



## morgan20

This thread is a mess....poor Corey lmao....Like Kris's bag in the last pics.


----------



## clevercat

Oryx816 said:


> In some of those pics Korey looks like her private male nurse.



*snort*


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> Oh lawd, PMK looks ridiculous... :ninja:
> 
> Tumblr



PMK, Courtney Stodden called, she wants her dress back!


----------



## mkr

She looks good here.  She doesn't look like she's trying too hard and the dress isn't ugly.


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> She looks good here.  She doesn't look like she's trying too hard and the dress isn't ugly.


What, lol?  Are we looking at the same photo?

She looks like she's doing anything and everything to look as slim as she can, from the sucked in tummy, to the crossed legs, to the strategically-placed hands on hips, and finally, to the all-black attire.  And yet all I see is an ageing woman who's gained weight.


----------



## White Orchid

Oryx816 said:


> I hate when she sweeps her hair back away from her face as it draws more attention to that wonky eye than when she leaves her bangs down.
> 
> In some of those pics Korey looks like her private male nurse.


Oh man, lol, you can be such a bish


----------



## Oryx816

White Orchid said:


> Oh man, lol, you can be such a bish



Does that mean I can join your club?


----------



## mkr

White Orchid said:


> What, lol?  Are we looking at the same photo?
> 
> She looks like she's doing anything and everything to look as slim as she can, from the sucked in tummy, to the crossed legs, to the strategically-placed hands on hips, and finally, to the all-black attire.  And yet all I see is an ageing woman who's gained weight.


Well she IS an aging woman who's gained weight, but I think she looks pretty decent considering some of the things she's worn in the past.  She's not trying to compete with her children.  At least not in this photo.


----------



## White Orchid

Oryx816 said:


> Does that mean I can join your club?


Cheeky!


----------



## berrydiva

She looks good in that last pic.  I can't believe this dude is still holding on.


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> Well she IS an aging woman who's gained weight, but I think she looks pretty decent considering some of the things she's worn in the past.  She's not trying to compete with her children.  At least not in this photo.



PMK is an older, aging woman & her weight gain is menopausal.  I can relate.  When I entered menopause, it felt like I gained weight in my torso & butt overnight.  And the weight does not come off no matter how much you diet & exercise.  It's hormonal.  While I don't particularly care for the dress, it doesn't look bad & it's not like she's trying to compete with her daughters.  Her posing is trying to minimize her weight gain & as we all can see, it ain't working.   I don't care for her hair slicked back. I think she looks better with her bangs & sides framing her face, a less severe look. JMO


----------



## poopsie

What else does he have to do? 

They really need to stop trying to make fetch happen with the chokers. Especially Kris. That dress is fussy enough.


----------



## caitlin1214

That horse outfit with the two bags ... it looks like logos threw up on her and it's not a good look. (I realize there's no visible logo on the Hermes, but those bags have a very iconic shape. It's almost like they don't need a logo because their shape alone is recognizable enough.)


With the black dress, I could see where she was going with it, but it would look so much better if she lost the slicked-back hair and choker.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's been showcasing a range of stylish looks since touching down in Paris for Fashion Week.

And with another day came another chic ensemble as Kris Jenner, 60, stepped out in the French capital with her beau Corey Gamble, 35, on Thursday.

Turning heads in a striped satin coat, the reality star nailed Parisian chic as she strolled out of the Four Seasons.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-steps-Corey-Gamble-35-PFW.html#ixzz4LebGak7Q


----------



## Sasha2012

She's always maintained a youthful image, and has even acquired a boyfriend to match in 35-year-old music executive Corey Gamble.

And Kris Jenner's rather dramatic ensemble at Paris Fashion Week on Thursday nearly matched her daughters Kourtney and Kim in the fashion stakes.

The 60-year old 'Momager' stepped out at the Off White 2017 Spring/Summer fashion show at Paris Fashion week sporting a sparkling black mini dress, fishnet tights and dramatic black eye make-up.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ter-Kim-Paris-Fashion-Week.html#ixzz4Lhx1kdzT


----------



## Oryx816

Sasha2012 said:


> She's been showcasing a range of stylish looks since touching down in Paris for Fashion Week.
> 
> And with another day came another chic ensemble as Kris Jenner, 60, stepped out in the French capital with her beau Corey Gamble, 35, on Thursday.
> 
> Turning heads in a striped satin coat, the reality star nailed Parisian chic as she strolled out of the Four Seasons.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-steps-Corey-Gamble-35-PFW.html#ixzz4LebGak7Q



This red jacket looks like it was made from curtains from a 3 star hotel.  Terrible!


----------



## Oryx816

Sasha2012 said:


> She's always maintained a youthful image, and has even acquired a boyfriend to match in 35-year-old music executive Corey Gamble.
> 
> And Kris Jenner's rather dramatic ensemble at Paris Fashion Week on Thursday nearly matched her daughters Kourtney and Kim in the fashion stakes.
> 
> The 60-year old 'Momager' stepped out at the Off White 2017 Spring/Summer fashion show at Paris Fashion week sporting a sparkling black mini dress, fishnet tights and dramatic black eye make-up.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ter-Kim-Paris-Fashion-Week.html#ixzz4Lhx1kdzT



Kris looks awful with her hair pulled back.  She gives me Cruella DeVille vibes in one of those shots.  And then her alternate look is like Jim Carey in "Dumb and Dumber".  I'm starting to think they are pulling our legs!  How can they possibly think they look good?!

I was going to send them a copy of The Emperor's New Clothes but they can't read at that level yet, so I have to wait a few decades.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

A family of whores lol


----------



## LaAgradecida

She looks ridiculous.


----------



## cdtracing

In the picture of PMK & Cory walking in front of Kanye, it looks like there's an extra sleeve!!!  This woman has no shame!


----------



## caitlin1214

Oryx816 said:


> This red jacket looks like it was made from curtains from a 3 star hotel.  Terrible!


To me, it looks like a pajama top. 

(But I see your thing about the curtains!)


----------



## caitlin1214

I don't like that bowl haircut, either.


----------



## clevercat

caitlin1214 said:


> I don't like that bowl haircut, either.


She looks like Howard from The Big Bang Theory.


----------



## cdtracing

clevercat said:


> She looks like Howard from The Big Bang Theory.


----------



## berrydiva

clevercat said:


> She looks like Howard from The Big Bang Theory.


----------



## labelwhore04

clevercat said:


> She looks like Howard from The Big Bang Theory.


 
Lmao. I was having a bad day and this really cracked me up


----------



## Tivo

Kim's looks are completely gone. And I think she knows it.


----------



## cdtracing

caitlin1214 said:


> To me, it looks like a pajama top.
> 
> (But I see your thing about the curtains!)



I've seen shower curtains like this too.


----------



## pixiejenna

Sasha2012 said:


> She's always maintained a youthful image, and has even acquired a boyfriend to match in 35-year-old music executive Corey Gamble.
> 
> And Kris Jenner's rather dramatic ensemble at Paris Fashion Week on Thursday nearly matched her daughters Kourtney and Kim in the fashion stakes.
> 
> The 60-year old 'Momager' stepped out at the Off White 2017 Spring/Summer fashion show at Paris Fashion week sporting a sparkling black mini dress, fishnet tights and dramatic black eye make-up.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ter-Kim-Paris-Fashion-Week.html#ixzz4Lhx1kdzT


Aww a pimp and her hoes. . .



Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sasha2012

Blac Chyna may be expecting another baby by her fiancé Rob Kardashian.

Yet she's got plenty of attention left over for King Cairo Stevenson, her son by previous baby daddy Tyga.

On Saturday, the eve of the toddler's fourth birthday, she threw him an extravagant 'Lego Ferrari Party' with guests including her mother Tokyo Toni and prospective mother-in-law Kris Jenner.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ing-Kris-Jenner-Tokyo-Toni.html#ixzz4NDyIsBoH


----------



## V0N1B2

Kris looks like she'd rather be in a dark Parisian alley handing out envelopes of cash and getaway bikes than standing with her son's baby mama and possible future co-grandparent.


----------



## mkr

V0N1B2 said:


> Kris looks like she'd rather be in a dark Parisian alley handing out envelopes of cash and getaway bikes than standing with her son's baby mama and possible future co-grandparent.


That's hilarious!!!!!


----------



## Jayne1

Did KrisJ's hands ever go down, or are they still swollen with something?


----------



## mkr

Well it's a good thing they have money so they can get some plastic surgery and fix that mess.  Oh wait.....


----------



## cdtracing

V0N1B2 said:


> Kris looks like she'd rather be in a dark Parisian alley handing out envelopes of cash and getaway bikes than standing with her son's baby mama and possible future co-grandparent.


 She has that stiff frozen smile.  At least she's found a some one to hang out with that makes her the skinnier bish in the bunch.


----------



## Lounorada

V0N1B2 said:


> Kris looks like she'd rather be in a dark Parisian alley handing out envelopes of cash and getaway bikes than standing with her son's baby mama and possible future co-grandparent.


----------



## chloebagfreak

V0N1B2 said:


> Kris looks like she'd rather be in a dark Parisian alley handing out envelopes of cash and getaway bikes than standing with her son's baby mama and possible future co-grandparent.


You are too Funny!!!


----------



## mkr

Sasha2012 said:


> Blac Chyna may be expecting another baby by her fiancé Rob Kardashian.
> 
> Yet she's got plenty of attention left over for King Cairo Stevenson, her son by previous baby daddy Tyga.
> 
> On Saturday, the eve of the toddler's fourth birthday, she threw him an extravagant 'Lego Ferrari Party' with guests including her mother Tokyo Toni and prospective mother-in-law Kris Jenner.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ing-Kris-Jenner-Tokyo-Toni.html#ixzz4NDyIsBoH


I never thought I'd say this but Kris is the hottest woman in the picture.


----------



## Deco

mkr said:


> I never thought I'd say this but Kris is the hottest woman in the picture.


Damning with faint praise.


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> I never thought I'd say this but Kris is the hottest woman in the picture.


  Stop... Ima gotta go pee!!!


----------



## mkr

Does Chyna NOT have enough money to buy her mother some new teeth?  I mean come on where are they from that this is okay?


----------



## TC1

Her teeth are just the start of the mess. LOL. Is she wearing a t shirt that is supposed to look like overalls with a tool belt attached?. And, lawd have mercy for those few strings holding that denim together at her grandson's bday party. SMH


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Kris may have more money and look better but she is trash just like they are


----------



## V0N1B2

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Kris may have more money and look better but she is trash just like they are


Ain't no lies in that statement.


----------



## White Orchid

China's mum looks like a drug dealer who doesn't wash.
(Sorry autocorrect won't let me fix China lol)


----------



## lilapot

China looks nice in the pic but her mom needs to be in one of those extreme makeover shows.


----------



## VickyB

mkr said:


> Does Chyna NOT have enough money to buy her mother some new teeth?  I mean come on where are they from that this is okay?


ACK!!! I thought that was somebody in an early creepy Halloween costume!!!!!


----------



## Oryx816

Chyna's mom's teeth are like a white picket fence.


----------



## White Orchid

I actually hope Rob marries her cos I canNOT wait to see what Chyna's Mum will wear as Mother of the bride 

Can we start posting possible outfits, pweeease?


----------



## Lounorada

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Kris may have more money and look better but she is trash just like they are


----------



## mkr




----------



## Sasha2012

Halloween may not be until Monday evening.

But Kris Jenner was already in the spooky holiday spirit when she went out for lunch with her beau, Corey Gamble, daughter Kourtney Kardashian, her ex Scott Disick and their children Mason and Penelope on Saturday.

The 60-year-old suited up in a black hoodie jumpsuit with the bleached white bones of a skeleton appropriately placed on the front.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...suit-skeleton-lunch-family.html#ixzz4Ob6Tdj3j


----------



## mkr

Is she wearing a onesie?


----------



## White Orchid

For a moment there I thought she had a red p


----------



## cdtracing

White Orchid said:


> For a moment there I thought she had a red p


----------



## troubadour

Anyone fancy a tea party?

Kris Jenner decided to make Nineteenth Century literature sexy for Halloween.

The 60-year-old dressed as a rather raunchy Alice In Wonderland on Monday night as she celebrated the spooky holiday with her family.




Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Alice-Wonderland-Halloween.html#ixzz4OmLuQrXE


----------



## cdtracing

I like her bangs down better than when she has them slicked back.  That's all I'll say.


----------



## Irishgal

Had potential to be a fun costume until she had to show the boobies [emoji85]


----------



## Sasha2012

Kendall's 21st birthday party










via Daily Mail


----------



## rockhollow

oh Kris, not another too short skirt!

What's Cory got in his hand in the first photo - it doesn't look like Kris's purse - is it her phones?

Hopefully, that's not Kris's security in the uniform - LOL


----------



## Jayne1

Look at those cheekbones!  All man-made.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Her age is all in her hands lol


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Her age is all in her hands lol



Yep. I don't care how snatched you get that face; your neck, hands, knees and elbows will tell on you every time. You aren't fooling anyone. We still know your 60 something years old, Kris.


----------



## pukasonqo

Sasha2012 said:


> Kendall's 21st birthday party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via Daily Mail



you mean PMK's 21st?


----------



## Viva La Fashion

pukasonqo said:


> you mean PMK's 21st?


hahahha i liked your comment right there
clever !!
but hey, PMK is only 19 years old don't age her please


----------



## Viva La Fashion

cdtracing said:


> I like her bangs down better than when she has them slicked back.  That's all I'll say.


oh you know you wanna say more, but that's *only* the nice things you have to say 
come on girl, let it out of your chest 
are you people sure she and Micheal Jackson are not related? the resemblance is uncanny


----------



## pinkfeet

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Yep. I don't care how snatched you get that face; your neck, hands, knees and elbows will tell on you every time. You aren't fooling anyone. We still know your 60 something years old, Kris.



So? I mean we can't try to look better for our age anyway ? 

When I'm 65 I'll have had some work done - filler, laser, maybe a neck lift. But I'm not going to get my hands and elbows done. Lol


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

pinkfeet said:


> So? I mean we can't try to look better for our age anyway ?
> 
> When I'm 65 I'll have had some work done - filler, laser, maybe a neck lift. But I'm not going to get my hands and elbows done. Lol



Mmm...it depends on your definition of 'better' Personally I don't think any of that ish makes you look younger/fresher/better, you just look odd....old and odd. Whatever floats your boat tho.


----------



## labelwhore04

A little bit of filler/botox can do wonders. It can look very natural when done in moderation. It may not make you look 20 years younger but it can make you look a bit more "fresh." I've seen some great results on older women, it can be very subtle.


----------



## gillianna

Every time I see a picture of Corey I think of Robin Williams in the movie The Birdcage.


----------



## troubadour

There was no mistaking whose big day it was.

Kris Jenner strutted her way into her birthday party in Calabasas, California, on Saturday.

The 61-year-old, with her young love Corey Gamble in tow, made quite an entrance into to her family party.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lebrate-special-day-family.html#ixzz4PF2C7Z5r


----------



## poopsie

Cripes........wasn't it in the upper 80's on Sat?


----------



## limom

What is the story with Scott?


----------



## rockhollow

you'd think she's dress her toy boy up a bit for the party.  It's a weird outfit he's got on - sweater with a jacket, and sweat pants with running shoes.
I wonder if he's got her purse in his hand behind her back?


----------



## cdtracing

limom said:


> What is the story with Scott?


Scott just seems to be hanging on/around to get back in Kourtney's good graces.




rockhollow said:


> you'd think she's dress her toy boy up a bit for the party.  It's a weird outfit he's got on - sweater with a jacket, and sweat pants with running shoes.
> I wonder if he's got her purse in his hand behind her back?


Cory just seems to be an after thought.  He didn't even make an effort to dress up for PMK's birthday.  It's such a phony relationship; even a blind man could see that!!!


----------



## Oryx816

I feel like Korey just rolls out of bed and throws a top on but leaves on the sweats he slept in.  It is Korey Kouture.


----------



## V0N1B2

rockhollow said:


> you'd think she's dress her toy boy up a bit for the party.  It's a weird outfit he's got on - sweater with a jacket, and sweat pants with running shoes.
> I wonder if he's got her purse in his hand behind her back?


Always in the sweat pants and the serious look on his face. 
You know, it seems like none of them carry a purse anymore.  Looking through the other K threads, they're rarely photographed with a purse in their hands.  Just a phone.
I guess if you could take a selfie with your Balenciaga, they'd carry them more often.  I mean it's not like they need to carry a lipstick for touch ups.  Not when your makeup is spackled on and set with a can of Krylon.



cdtracing said:


> Scott just seems to be hanging on/around to get back in Kourtney's good graces.
> Cory just seems to be an after thought.  He didn't even make an effort to dress up for PMK's birthday.  It's such a phony relationship; even a blind man could see that!!!


None of them dressed up.  Scott and Kourt looked like they just finished washing their car.  I noticed one of the accompanying text mentioned it was a low-key affair, but for reals, put on some big boy pants and tuck in your shirt.



Oryx816 said:


> I feel like Korey just rolls out of bed and throws a top on but leaves on the sweats he slept in.  It is Korey Kouture.


Korey Kouture. Coming to a Kohl's near you in time for the Holiday 2016 season.


----------



## simone72

That jacket immediately reminded me of Michael Jackson Kris


----------



## Jayne1

cdtracing said:


> Scott just seems to be hanging on/around to get back in Kourtney's good graces.


I got the sense that he hangs around because that's his only source of income and it's quite a good income, getting paid to appear on a TV show.

They use him all the time to fill scenes, because he's the only one who can talk in complete sentences.  The rest of them just sit there with their mouths open and even with a script, cannot improvise... but Scott can speak off the top of his head and sound intelligent.  I don't count Khloe, since she just rants obscenities when she speaks on the spur of the moment.

Look at Korey.... another one who is dumb as a rock. The Ks need Scott.


----------



## troubadour

The holidays are around the corner, and Kris Jenner seems to already be feeling festive.
The 61-year-old showed off her toned pins in a shimmery, mini dress which looked to be decorated in a Poinsettia pattern.
She capped off the daring look with a pair of thigh-high, black leather boots as she was spotted leaving Mr. Chow restaurant in Malibu on Thursday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mmery-mini-dress-dinner-LA.html#ixzz4QP1uVJb3


----------



## twin-fun

Was she attending an ugly sweater party?


----------



## HandbagDiva354

She looks like an old street walker


----------



## Irishgal

No.  Those flabby things she walks on are not "toned". Not close.


----------



## TC1

The way Corey is holding Kris' hand in the pics on the last page is how you hold onto your grandma's hand when she's stepping off a curb.


----------



## mkr

TC1 said:


> The way Corey is holding Kris' hand in the pics on the last page is how you hold onto your grandma's hand when she's stepping off a curb.


Well she IS old enough to be his grandma...


----------



## V0N1B2

TC1 said:


> The way Corey is holding Kris' hand in the pics on the last page is how you hold onto your grandma's hand when she's stepping off a curb.


----------



## rockhollow

Oh Kris, just because you can wear something doesn't mean you should.
Dress hot, look sexy, just don't wear mini dresses and thigh high black boots - the fish net stockings are a no too!


----------



## Deco

Her face looks different. Again.


----------



## dangerouscurves

troubadour said:


> The holidays are around the corner, and Kris Jenner seems to already be feeling festive.
> The 61-year-old showed off her toned pins in a shimmery, mini dress which looked to be decorated in a Poinsettia pattern.
> She capped off the daring look with a pair of thigh-high, black leather boots as she was spotted leaving Mr. Chow restaurant in Malibu on Thursday.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mmery-mini-dress-dinner-LA.html#ixzz4QP1uVJb3
> View attachment 3525021
> View attachment 3525023



That's a major side eye from the girl in black! [emoji23]

Oh Kris, your body is not the type for over the knee boots.


----------



## cdtracing

twin-fun said:


> Was she attending an ugly sweater party?


 I was wondering the same thing!!!  Fishnet stockings?????  Pleeeaaase, No!


----------



## Lounorada

She-Satan looks tacky AF.
Nothing new there.


----------



## pixiejenna

troubadour said:


> There was no mistaking whose big day it was.
> 
> Kris Jenner strutted her way into her birthday party in Calabasas, California, on Saturday.
> 
> The 61-year-old, with her young love Corey Gamble in tow, made quite an entrance into to her family party.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lebrate-special-day-family.html#ixzz4PF2C7Z5r
> View attachment 3513760
> View attachment 3513762


Aww how sweet she let Korys BF attend her bday party lol.


cdtracing said:


> [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] I was wondering the same thing!!!  Fishnet stockings?????  Pleeeaaase, No!


The fishnet stockings are the help disguise the state of her legs. They blur out her imperfections.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sasha2012

Kris' Christmas Eve Party


















via Twitter


----------



## Hobbsy

Wth is Crissy Tiegen wearing??

Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## pukasonqo

Hobbsy said:


> Wth is Crissy Tiegen wearing??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app



i think she forgot her pants or was trying to upstage the k's in the "what the f#%^ are you wearing THOT!" game


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> Kris' Christmas Eve Party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via Twitter


The pic with Chrissie: 1) WTF up with Chrissie half dressed? 2) who is the only normal looking woman to the right of Kris in that pic? Did she just wander in off the street?

The last pic: that's a pretty cool tent! It looks like Satan's den!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VickyB

Hobbsy said:


> Wth is Crissy Tiegen wearing??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app



More like what's she not wearing!!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

VickyB said:


> The pic with Chrissie: 1) WTF up with Chrissie half dressed? 2) who is the only normal looking woman to the right of Kris in that pic? Did she just wander in off the street?
> 
> The last pic: that's a pretty cool tent! It looks like Satan's den!!!!!!!!!


The other woman is Chrissy's mom.


----------



## VickyB

T


Sasha2012 said:


> The other woman is Chrissy's mom.


Thanks!


----------



## White Orchid

I don't understand Khloes nose.


----------



## mkr

White Orchid said:


> I don't understand Khloes nose.


I think she had fillers put in.  I saw it done on tv and it does work, and she can say she didn't have a nose job.  I'm more confused about her upper lip.
.
Kris looks pretty good, even with the wonky eye


----------



## Viva La Fashion

White Orchid said:


> I don't understand Khloes nose.


omg skip the nose
look at the lips!!! god its like a deflated tires 
why are her lips so wide?


----------



## cdtracing

Khloe's face is seriously F'ed up......nose, lips, her jaw is looking very square in this pic.  If they're going to continue with the unnecessary body alterations, they can at least find a better dentist.


----------



## Sasha2012

If you're rich and famous, there's only really two places to choose from to see in a New Year: Aspen or St. Barts.

And it's the Colorado mountain resort town that Kris Jenner has chosen to see in 2017 along with her friend Melanie Griffith.

The reality TV momager, with Corey Gamble in tow, was spotted doing a little shopping with the Working Girl actress on Friday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...re-New-Year-Rockies-resort.html#ixzz4URjBkyZ2


----------



## White Orchid

That white thing/fur looks like a soccer scarf.


----------



## mkr

The Canadian Maple Leaf?


----------



## V0N1B2

White Orchid said:


> That white thing/fur looks like a soccer scarf.


Yes it does!


mkr said:


> The Canadian Maple Leaf?


Bite your tongue!

Dolls, it's Fendi! As in, expensive! Why else would Satan wear it if not to show off that money and taste are not intertwined.
You peasants! 

Oh, and her arse looks mASSive in that coat.


----------



## Lounorada

She looks like Pimp Mrs Klaus in that fugly get up.


----------



## mkr

It looks like she latched on to Melanie and said quick take my picture with someone famous.  Make sure that gets in the tabloids.


----------



## arnott

Hobbsy said:


> Wth is Crissy Tiegen wearing??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app



What's worse is that she has famously said that she never wears underwear.


----------



## arnott

Sasha2012 said:


> The other woman is Chrissy's mom.



Chrissy's mom is the prettiest one there.


----------



## VickyB

Ugh


----------



## terebina786

She couldn't get her daughters a lucrative collab but Caitlyn got one for MAC.


----------



## mkr

terebina786 said:


> She couldn't get her daughters a lucrative collab but Caitlyn got one for MAC.



That is so absolutely sweet revenge.  Kids I raised don't wanna see me no more?  I'll just beat them at their own game.  I got a REAL job at a REAL company.

I'm Caitlyn Jenner b1tch!


----------



## Sasha2012

Her famous brood are known for their signature fashion sense and many clothing lines.

So it's no wonder Kris Jenner stepped out in style as she dinned with her pals at celeb-friendly Craig's in LA on Friday night.

Joined by close pals Kyle Richards and Faye Resnick, the 61-year-old slipped into a eye-catching statement crushed velvet cape that grazed her ankles for the evening.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Resnick-Hollywood-hotspot.html#ixzz4VDPlfb5X


----------



## V0N1B2

Is she trying to secure a spot on the Housewives show for when the KUWTK ratings tank?


----------



## cdtracing

Faye looks like crap!!!  I can just imagine all the crap she could start on RHBH.  Thirsty, thirsty, thirsty!!


----------



## cdtracing

terebina786 said:


> She couldn't get her daughters a lucrative collab but Caitlyn got one for MAC.



The best revenge when your kids won't have anything to do with you.


----------



## VickyB

Never thought I'd say this but that coat/cape she's wearing is fabulous!!! A bit dressy for Craig's tho.


----------



## VickyB

cdtracing said:


> Faye looks like crap!!!  I can just imagine all the crap she could start on RHBH.  Thirsty, thirsty, thirsty!!



She's just trash.


----------



## Oryx816

VickyB said:


> Never thought I'd say this but that coat/cape she's wearing is fabulous!!! A bit dressy for Craig's tho.



Looks a little too hot for hell too....


----------



## V0N1B2

Oryx816 said:


> Looks a little too hot for hell too....


*snort*


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Sasha2012 said:


> Her famous brood are known for their signature fashion sense and many clothing lines.
> 
> So it's no wonder Kris Jenner stepped out in style as she dinned with her pals at celeb-friendly Craig's in LA on Friday night.
> 
> Joined by close pals Kyle Richards and Faye Resnick, the 61-year-old slipped into a eye-catching statement crushed velvet cape that grazed her ankles for the evening.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Resnick-Hollywood-hotspot.html#ixzz4VDPlfb5X



I hope velour capes are not a fashion trend. James Brown is the only one to make that work.


----------



## afsweet

thought she was a terrible cohost for last night's red carpet coverage. also wasn't a fan of kristen cavallari.


----------



## Sasha2012

There's usually not a hair out of place.

But that wasn't the case for Kris Jenner on Thursday as she boarded a private jet to Costa Rica with various members of her family.

The Kardashian matriarch, 61, looked ready to indulge in the tropical weather with an appropriately-themed  jogging suit.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...pt-hair-sticks-straight-up.html#ixzz4Wvyw6aOD


----------



## redney

Looks like she and her bag boy morphing into the same body shape.


----------



## cdtracing

redney said:


> Looks like she and her bag boy morphing into the same body shape.


----------



## Ms.parker123

Love the romper. That's all I got!


----------



## Sasha2012

It was a beautiful day for a trip to an outdoor mall.

Kris Jenner and Kourtney Kardashian took the youngest of their big family out to The Grove in Los Angeles on Tuesday.

The two Keeping Up With the Kardashians matriarchs were joined by the momager's beau, Corey Gamble, as they enjoyed Valentine's Day in the sun with some shopping.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Kris-Jenner-North-shopping.html#ixzz4YjzzfRhr


----------



## mkr

Is North holding an American Girl doll?


----------



## TC1

mkr said:


> Is North holding an American Girl doll?


Looks like one to me!
If Daily Fail could stop using the word Matriarch in EVERY SINGLE POST....that would be great.


----------



## Kidclarke

Sasha2012 said:


> Her famous brood are known for their signature fashion sense and many clothing lines.
> 
> So it's no wonder Kris Jenner stepped out in style as she dinned with her pals at celeb-friendly Craig's in LA on Friday night.
> 
> Joined by close pals Kyle Richards and Faye Resnick, the 61-year-old slipped into a eye-catching statement crushed velvet cape that grazed her ankles for the evening.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Resnick-Hollywood-hotspot.html#ixzz4VDPlfb5X


I actually like the witchy coat thing and the bag. Not sure what's going on with that necklace thing though.


----------



## jennlt

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I hope velour capes are not a fashion trend. James Brown is the only one to make that work.



And Dracula, with whom she has a lot in common.


----------



## redney

jennlt said:


> And Dracula, with whom she has a lot in common.


----------



## pukasonqo

TC1 said:


> Looks like one to me!
> If Daily Fail could stop using the word Matriarch in EVERY SINGLE POST....that would be great.



they might not be allowed to use the word "pimp"


----------



## Sasha2012

Kris Jenner's latest Valentine may be the dishy Corey Gamble, but her heart still belongs to her littlest family member.

She beamed and cradled her infant granddaughter Dream in a sweet Instagram photo uploaded by Dream's father and Kris' only son Rob Kardashian.

'Stealing hearts mama,' wrote the 29-year-old reality star in his caption,  closing out with an emoji of two hearts.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...baby-Dream-Valentine-s-Day.html#ixzz4YvaHnWMU


----------



## redney

Eeks! PMK has had more work done. So that's where she's been.


----------



## RedSoleAddict

Wonder if she got her nose redone, it doesn't seem as crooked.. and then of course to deflect from it or to keep up with it all, a whole heap of filler in her cheek, under the eyes..


----------



## TC1

She looks more and more like the puppet from the Saw movies with every cheek fill


----------



## mkr

RedSoleAddict said:


> Wonder if she got her nose redone, it doesn't seem as crooked.. and then of course to deflect from it or to keep up with it all, a whole heap of filler in her cheek, under the eyes..


Okay I"ll give a maybe on the fillers but there is no way that baby had a nose job.  Yet.


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> Okay I"ll give a maybe on the fillers but there is no way that baby had a nose job.  Yet.


 I'm dead!!


----------



## poopsie

Fillers, filters, fotoshop......whatever. It is the best she has looked in a long time


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Okay, I stumbled upon this thread and don't ask my why but I actually like her clothes most of the time these days.

She is dressing more age appropriately ~ yes, even with the cape ~ and my guilty pleasure is that I like her for two reasons: I stood directly behind her at Starbucks in BH at 6am one morning and she was the most chilled out happy low-key person there, and she has stuck by her DDs through thick and thin.

Yes, she makes a commision on them but Hollywood eats people up and spits them out in an instant and she has had the bravado and intelligence to see her way through that maze.

So, I may be sick of seeing so much over-exposure of the whole family but I give her credit where it is due.


----------



## jiangjiang

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Okay, I stumbled upon this thread and don't ask my why but I actually like her clothes most of the time these days.
> 
> She is dressing more age appropriately ~ yes, even with the cape ~ and my guilty pleasure is that I like her for two reasons: I stood directly behind her at Starbucks in BH at 6am one morning and she was the most chilled out happy low-key person there, and she has stuck by her DDs through thick and thin.
> 
> Yes, she makes a commision on them but Hollywood eats people up and spits them out in an instant and she has had the bravado and intelligence to see her way through that maze.
> 
> So, I may be sick of seeing so much over-exposure of the whole family but I give her credit where it is due.



She is the one who has the brain! Judging from the show, they are so rude to their mom!


----------



## sdkitty

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Okay, I stumbled upon this thread and don't ask my why but I actually like her clothes most of the time these days.
> 
> She is dressing more age appropriately ~ yes, even with the cape ~ and my guilty pleasure is that I like her for two reasons: I stood directly behind her at Starbucks in BH at 6am one morning and she was the most chilled out happy low-key person there, and she has stuck by her DDs through thick and thin.
> 
> Yes, she makes a commision on them but Hollywood eats people up and spits them out in an instant and she has had the bravado and intelligence to see her way through that maze.
> 
> So, I may be sick of seeing so much over-exposure of the whole family but I give her credit where it is due.


I can't forgive what she allowed/encouraged in Kylie.......turned a normal looking teenager into a plastic blowup doll with a creepy boyfriend


----------



## mkr

sdkitty said:


> I can't forgive what she allowed/encouraged in Kylie.......turned a normal looking teenager into a plastic blowup doll with a creepy boyfriend


Wow you hung in there that long?  She lost me when she sold Kim's sex tape.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

imo the daughters have the worst taste in men!!! Like all the great guys on the planet and they choose them?


----------



## mkr

All the great guys are smart enough to stay away.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

mkr said:


> All the great guys are smart enough to stay away.



You nailed it.


----------



## VickyB

mkr said:


> All the great guys are smart enough to stay away.


Titally. No man of substance would get w/in 20 feet of these idiots.


----------



## pukasonqo

"dishy" corey gamble?
the new teletubbies: tinky winky, dipsy, dishy, lala and po


----------



## caitlin1214

V0N1B2 said:


> Yes it does!
> 
> Bite your tongue!
> 
> Dolls, it's Fendi! As in, expensive! Why else would Satan wear it if not to show off that money and taste are not intertwined.
> You peasants!
> 
> Oh, and her arse looks mASSive in that coat.


The thing on the Fendi looks like a misshapen fleur de lis.


----------



## caitlin1214

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I hope velour capes are not a fashion trend. James Brown is the only one to make that work.


And Ric Flair (woo!) - though he wore more robes than capes.


----------



## Sasha2012

February 22, 2017














Daily Mail


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Sasha2012 said:


> February 22, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daily Mail



Like this outfit on her, she looks great.
The black K is perfect with it.


----------



## VickyB

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Like this outfit on her, she looks great.
> The black K is perfect with it.


Yes, but minus the tennis shoes and if her mouth was shut.


----------



## Irishgal

VickyB said:


> Yes, but minus the tennis shoes and if her mouth was shut.



The whole family always has their mouths open in photos. I have yet to understand this as I have dozens of pictures of me and friends and our mouths aren't gaping open like a fish


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Irishgal said:


> The whole family always has their mouths open in photos. I have yet to understand this as I have dozens of pictures of me and friends and our mouths aren't gaping open like a fish



Good point, the open mouth escaped me!


----------



## ChanelMommy

I like the pantsuit but the choker? I'm noticing this a lot lately. Is it 1992 again?


----------



## cdtracing

I actually like the black suit. Hate the sneakers with it. The choker...meh. Seems like they're making a comeback.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's gearing up for the premiere of the 13th season of Keeping Up With The Kardashians.

And on Saturday, Kardashian matriarch Kris Jenner, 61, was all booty as she was joined by her mother, Mary Jo Campbell, for a shopping trip in Beverly Hills ahead of Sunday's premiere.

The mother-daughter duo took a black Mercedes Maybach - likely borrowed from Kylie Jenner, who was gifted the $200k car by boyfriend Tyga for her 19th birthday - out for their casual outing.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Mary-Jo-shop-Beverly-Hills.html#ixzz4b7rdTN8f


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Has Kris gained weight or are my eyes playing tricks on me? 
And what is with the all black outfits all of the time? 

Note to self: I'm sticking to my diet, ladies!


----------



## Viva La Fashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Has Kris gained weight or are my eyes playing tricks on me?
> And what is with the all black outfits all of the time?
> 
> Note to self: I'm sticking to my diet, ladies!


she really seems to believe that black is a slimming color so she sticks by it. She's just naive as her kids  and she definitely gained weight her trunk seems fuller than ever


----------



## mkr

She's over 60 so I give her a pass.  She looks like a normal 60 year old who isn't famous.


----------



## Ms.parker123

Considering she has 6 kids, I would say she looks pretty decent for a women over 60.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Viva La Fashion said:


> she really seems to believe that black is a slimming color so she sticks by it. She's just naive as her kids  and she definitely gained weight her trunk seems fuller than ever





mkr said:


> She's over 60 so I give her a pass.  She looks like a normal 60 year old who isn't famous.





Ms.parker123 said:


> Considering she has 6 kids, I would say she looks pretty decent for a women over 60.



This!!! Was not slamming Kris or throwing shade on her ~ in fact, imo she is dressing better now that she has stopped wearing Kourt and Kim's old outfits. My only point is that it looks like she has gained weight and I am sure that she agonizes over it too.


----------



## mkr

VigeeLeBrun said:


> This!!! Was not slamming Kris or throwing shade on her ~ in fact, imo she is dressing better now that she has stopped wearing Kourt and Kim's old outfits. My only point is that it looks like she has gained weight and I am sure that she agonizes over it too.


It's all good.  No one really cares if you slam or shade her.  She's earned it.


----------



## Deco

I thought she's getting the butt injections, since that's the only place she looks larger, and it's quite round and buoyant.


----------



## VickyB

Her a$$ is enormous! It's always been on the larger size but this is amazing.


----------



## White Orchid

Sasha2012 said:


> She's gearing up for the premiere of the 13th season of Keeping Up With The Kardashians.
> 
> And on Saturday, Kardashian matriarch Kris Jenner, 61, was all booty as she was joined by her mother, Mary Jo Campbell, for a shopping trip in Beverly Hills ahead of Sunday's premiere.
> 
> The mother-daughter duo took a black Mercedes Maybach - likely borrowed from Kylie Jenner, who was gifted the $200k car by boyfriend Tyga for her 19th birthday - out for their casual outing.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Mary-Jo-shop-Beverly-Hills.html#ixzz4b7rdTN8f


She looks like an overweight service station attendant.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

Well I speak for myself and I was throwing shade, isn't enough we have to deal with her diaper a$$ daughters now we have to deal with hers too?


----------



## RueMonge

Deco said:


> it's quite round and buoyant.





VickyB said:


> this is amazing.





White Orchid said:


> She looks like an overweight service station attendant.



Oh I needed a good laugh. Thank you ladies.


----------



## berrydiva

Man....I wish I could see some of you IRL.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*giggles* 

She's 60 years old and has popped out six kids. I mean....


----------



## Sasha2012

She is known for her high-jinx and hilarious antics of Keeping Up With The Kardashians.

Yet Kris Jenner moved her raucous ways from the camera to the party on Wednesday evening as she headed to Kathy Hilton's 58th birthday bash alongside her sisters at celeb hotspot Craig's restaurant - living it up among her fellow TV stars.

The 61-year-old momager looked stunning in her sheer gold gown which flashed a mass of her bra from underneath shortly before she risked showing off her derriere while climbing into a cab at the end of the night.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rk-Kathy-Hilton-s-birthday.html#ixzz4bUzlbJ8N


----------



## Irishgal

I don't know who that last person is but if I ever considered getting cheek implants looking at that picture would make me run from that idea


----------



## Sasha2012

Irishgal said:


> I don't know who that last person is but if I ever considered getting cheek implants looking at that picture would make me run from that idea


That's the birthday girl, Kathy Hilton.


----------



## Irishgal

Sasha2012 said:


> That's the birthday girl, Kathy Hilton.



Yeppers ha! I just realized that when I took another look [emoji102]


----------



## Chloe_chick999

The second pic of PMK is the stuff of nightmares.


----------



## VickyB

Chloe_chick999 said:


> The second pic of PMK is the stuff of nightmares.


LOL!


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> She is known for her high-jinx and hilarious antics of Keeping Up With The Kardashians.
> 
> Yet Kris Jenner moved her raucous ways from the camera to the party on Wednesday evening as she headed to Kathy Hilton's 58th birthday bash alongside her sisters at celeb hotspot Craig's restaurant - living it up among her fellow TV stars.
> 
> The 61-year-old momager looked stunning in her sheer gold gown which flashed a mass of her bra from underneath shortly before she risked showing off her derriere while climbing into a cab at the end of the night.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rk-Kathy-Hilton-s-birthday.html#ixzz4bUzlbJ8N


Kyle's a$$ isn't looking so great getting in the car either but that's a rough angle. 
And the hateful Faye rounds out the party girls.


----------



## Lounorada

PMKs plastic, butchered face is scary to look at. It's what I imagine Halloween costume manufacturers use as inspiration for creating those creepy realistic masks.


----------



## Jayne1

Her nose is getting wonky again.  I think the fillers she had to even it out must have dissolved.


----------



## mkr

Kris that is one ugly dress.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

These ladies all look scary!!! Scary and weird. 

And now I am throwing shade ~ on all of them.


----------



## cdtracing

VigeeLeBrun said:


> These ladies all look scary!!! Scary and weird.
> 
> And now I am throwing shade ~ on all of them.



They're all looking rough & aged.


----------



## Irishgal

cdtracing said:


> They're all looking rough & aged.



I think the rough look comes from the inside.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Irishgal said:


> *I think the rough look comes from the inside.*



Yea, and wearing outfits more appropriate for a 20-year old.


----------



## Irishgal

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Yea, and wearing outfits more appropriate for a 20-year old.



Yes, although there are a few women that are around that age who could carry it off. Tina Turner comes to mind, although I should not even mention Tina in the same post as the rest of them as she has actual talent and personality and character.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Irishgal said:


> Yes, although there are a few women that are around that age who could carry it off. Tina Turner comes to mind, although I should not even mention Tina in the same post as the rest of them as she has actual talent and personality and character.



Okay, here is a coincidence ~ have seen personally both Kris Jenner and Tina Turner from about 1 foot away and the two couldn't have been dressed any differently! 

Kris occurred maybe two years ago in Starbucks at 6am in Beverly Hills. She was in workout clothes directly in front of me in the queue. Was very nice to everyone that worked there. Never addressed her personally but she seemed very approachable and believe it or not looked very normal. 

About 10 years ago I was in a high-end stationary store in Zurich, Switzerland and in walks Tina Turner head to toe stunning, very age appropriate outfit. Not skin tight, totally looked like a million dollars and GORGEOUS. In this case I actually approached her to let her know how much I appreciated her work as an artist. She was extremely warm and friendly. Very pleasant encounter and one I will always remember.


----------



## berrydiva

VigeeLeBrun said:


> These ladies all look scary!!! Scary and weird.
> 
> And now I am throwing shade ~ on all of them.


Wait.  Do you know what "to throw shade" actually means? I ask because there seems to be no shade actually thrown in what you said. Lol.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

berrydiva said:


> Wait.  Do you know what "to throw shade" actually means? I ask because there seems to be no shade actually thrown in what you said. Lol.



Always thought it meant to imply something negative about someone BUT maybe that's the wrong term, berrydiva? Urban Dictionary, help! Lol


----------



## berrydiva

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Always thought it meant to imply something negative about someone BUT maybe that's the wrong term, berrydiva? Urban Dictionary, help! Lol


Urban dictionary is compiled by suburban kids who troll the Internet for the meaning of AAVE words/phrases.

When you shade a person, first you don't call it out yourself. Lol. It's an art form in being able to deliver a very subtle insult...not always immediately understood as an insult to the person you're shading. Shade like many of these terms the Internet loves, originated in slave culture... it allowed the slaves to hurl insults at their massas unknowingly and they all get a chuckle. So when you throw shade...the way to do it right is to think how would I insult someone so they don't catch the insult or I can pretend it was an insult if necessary.

Adding, I just realized this can be interpreted as shade and I am a messy shady bih but I'm being genuine in my explanation of the term and origins.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

berrydiva said:


> Urban dictionary is compiled by suburban kids who troll the Internet for the meaning of AAVE words/phrases.
> 
> When you shade a person, first you don't call it out yourself. Lol. It's an art form in being able to deliver a very subtle insult...not always immediately understood as an insult to the person you're shading. Shade like many of these terms the Internet loves, originated in slave culture... it allowed the slaves to hurl insults at their massas unknowingly and they all get a chuckle. So when you throw shade...the way to do it right is to think how would I insult someone so they don't catch the insult or I can pretend it was an insult if necessary.
> 
> Adding, I just realized this can be interpreted as shade and I am a messy shady bih but I'm being genuine in my explanation of the term and origins.



No offense taken, thanks for the correction!


----------



## Freckles1

I actually saw Kris Wednesday around 4:30pm at The Beverly Hills Hotel in that crazy dress. She was in the ladies room wearing her sunglasses and drunk as a skunk. I will say her make up was perfection!


----------



## Sasha2012

This busy mother of six is the queen of the highly successful Kardashian brand empire.

And on Monday, Kris Jenner proved she's still wearing the crown as rumors swirl of two new shows being developed for the famous reality TV family.

The 61-year-old matriarch was seen smiling while leaving a studio in Los Angeles wearing an all-black layered outfit.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...studio-two-new-shows-works.html#ixzz4cZOfoz5f


----------



## mkr

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Always thought it meant to imply something negative about someone BUT maybe that's the wrong term, berrydiva? Urban Dictionary, help! Lol



Shade:


----------



## caitlin1214

VigeeLeBrun said:


> These ladies all look scary!!! Scary and weird.
> 
> And now I am throwing shade ~ on all of them.


To throw shade, you could say something like: "Wow! Most women Kris's age would stay away from blouses that see through and in that color, but not Kris! She is SO brave!" 
(I think. I'm a bit new to shade throwing. If it's wrong, maybe I have to stretch more first.)


If people don't know that saying "Bless your heart" is essentially calling them an effing moron, technically, telling them to bless their heart would be throwing shade.


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> Shade:


He's the king of shade. 

My fav shade.


----------



## berrydiva

caitlin1214 said:


> To throw shade, you could say something like: "Wow! Most women Kris's age would stay away from blouses that see through and in that color, but not Kris! She is SO brave!"
> (I think. I'm a bit new to shade throwing. If it's wrong, maybe I have to stretch more first.)
> 
> 
> If people don't know that saying "Bless your heart" is essentially calling them an effing moron, technically, telling them to bless their heart would be throwing shade.


Can't shade someone you're not directly talking to....and chile..."shade throwing" it's throwing shade. lol.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Thanks for all the shade throwing posts, very entertaining and so informative [emoji173]️


----------



## Glitterandstuds

What does everyone think of Kris trying to get an animated series on them? Apparently she wants it to be prime time too


----------



## Irishgal

Glitterandstuds said:


> What does everyone think of Kris trying to get an animated series on them? Apparently she wants it to be prime time too



How could they possibly look anymore animated and cartoonish than they do now?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Apparently she's broken up with Corey.


----------



## redney

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Apparently she's broken up with Corey.


I saw this! But her paid mouthpiece, TMZ, is denying it. My money's on the breakup then. PMK is typically late with the damage control. 
http://www.tmz.com/2017/03/29/kris-jenner-corey-gamble-breakup-rumors-split/
* Kris Jenner & Corey Gamble We're Good ... Split Rumors Are BS *
*3/29/2017 7:42 AM PDT *
EXCLUSIVE




*Kris Jenner* and *Corey Gamble* are still a thing ... despite reports they called it quits.

Several media outlets posted split stories Tuesday, so we did some digging. The word back ... "100% not true." We're told there wasn't even a fight. Our sources say the whole thing was made up.

61-year-old Jenner and 36-year-old Gamble have been dating since November 2014 ... Kris' first relationship after her *divorce from Bruce Jenner*.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Irishgal said:


> How could they possibly look anymore animated and cartoonish than they do now?


Hysterical!!!!


----------



## chloebagfreak

Sasha2012 said:


> This busy mother of six is the queen of the highly successful Kardashian brand empire.
> 
> And on Monday, Kris Jenner proved she's still wearing the crown as rumors swirl of two new shows being developed for the famous reality TV family.
> 
> The 61-year-old matriarch was seen smiling while leaving a studio in Los Angeles wearing an all-black layered outfit.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...studio-two-new-shows-works.html#ixzz4cZOfoz5f


It seems like in this picture and a couple on the Gucci celebrities thread, she is covering up her hands big time. I wonder if the injections didn't work or she has bad arthritis?


----------



## Jayne1

chloebagfreak said:


> It seems like in this picture and a couple on the Gucci celebrities thread, she is covering up her hands big time. I wonder if the injections didn't work or she has bad arthritis?


I noticed that too.


----------



## White Orchid

She's over 60 so it could well be arthritis.


----------



## cdtracing

Glitterandstuds said:


> What does everyone think of Kris trying to get an animated series on them? Apparently she wants it to be prime time too





Irishgal said:


> How could they possibly look anymore animated and cartoonish than they do now?



An animated series about the KKlan??????  How ridiculous is that?????   I agree @Irishgal....They're already cartoonish enough IRL!!!!


----------



## cdtracing

chloebagfreak said:


> It seems like in this picture and a couple on the Gucci celebrities thread, she is covering up her hands big time. I wonder if the injections didn't work or she has bad arthritis?



I don't know if she's hiding her hands because of arthritis but it's possible.  Hands will show age faster than other parts of the body.  I'm over 60 & while I do have a little arthritis in my hands, I have age spots, thinning crepey skin & my veins show more.  I've had ILP treatments to fade the spots but my hands still don't look youthful.  It's just a price for aging.  She probably doesn't want to show her "grandma hands".


----------



## mkr

cdtracing said:


> I don't know if she's hiding her hands because of arthritis but it's possible.  Hands will show age faster than other parts of the body.  I'm over 60 & while I do have a little arthritis in my hands, I have age spots, thinning crepey skin & my veins show more.  I've had ILP treatments to fade the spots but my hands still don't look youthful.  It's just a price for aging.  She probably doesn't want to show her "grandma hands".


Tell me about it.  I put my hands under one of those restaurant bathroom hand dryers and my skin was just flapping!  I was mortified.


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> Tell me about it.  I put my hands under one of those restaurant bathroom hand dryers and my skin was just flapping!  I was mortified.


I feel ya on that one!!!


----------



## poopsie

Try sticking your arm out the car window as you're flying down the freeway.


----------



## White Orchid

Well, isn't this turning into an uplifting thread


----------



## kkfiregirl

berrydiva said:


> Man....I wish I could see some of you IRL.



I'll meet up with you any day [emoji4]


----------



## poopsie

White Orchid said:


> Well, isn't this turning into an uplifting thread


 Sadly not without surgical intervention for some of us


----------



## Sasha2012

Harper's BAZAAR 150th Anniversary Event presented with Tiffany & Co at The Rainbow Room on April 19, 2017 in New York City.






























Zimbio


----------



## White Orchid

Am I bad for secretely hoping Kris's nose will eventually snap off?


----------



## mkr

She does give a Michael Jackson vibe.


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> Am I bad for secretely hoping Kris's nose will eventually snap off?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Christie looks good.
I love her daughter's look.
Her friend's shoes are nice.


----------



## Jayne1

White Orchid said:


> Am I bad for secretely hoping Kris's nose will eventually snap off?


It won't snap off, it does look like it will collapse into a pile of skin and tiny bit of bone though.  lol


----------



## Jayne1

The queen of rewriting history and making stuff up just called out Cait for doing the same.  Oh the hypocrisy.

Clip from KUWTK:
http://www.eonline.com/shows/kardas...r-s-memoir-everything-she-says-is-all-made-up


----------



## Irishgal

White Orchid said:


> Am I bad for secretely hoping Kris's nose will eventually snap off?



I want to walk up to her and tap her cheek implants with a spoon and see if they make a ping noise.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Irishgal said:


> I want to walk up to her and tap her cheek implants with a spoon and see if they make a ping noise.



I'm dead LMFAO!![emoji23]


----------



## White Orchid

Irishgal said:


> I want to walk up to her and tap her cheek implants with a spoon and see if they make a ping noise.


In other words, you're a bad bish too


----------



## Sasha2012

She jetted off to Peru with daughter Kylie Jenner to meet children with cleft palates.

And on Thursday, Kris Jenner took some time for herself while in the city of Cusco, where she was spotted shopping at a local market.

The 61-year-old tried on a furry hat as well as cradled a baby goat during her excursion, later joined by Kylie's friends.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-market-charity-trip-Peru.html#ixzz4gtlohoIO


----------



## mkr

I wonder how much makeup rubbed off on to that hat.  And goat.


----------



## Tivo

I wonder if she sacrificed the goat to get her coven 15 more minutes?


----------



## pukasonqo

the alpaca is not impressed w kylie


----------



## Jayne1

Tivo said:


> I wonder if she sacrificed the goat to get her coven 15 more minutes?


Or ate it for dinner.  One or the other.


----------



## Sasha2012

They are two of Hollywood's most cutest cousins.

And North West and Penelope Disick continued to display their tight bond as they were treated to frozen yogurt in Calabasas, California by doting grandmother Kris Jenner on Wednesday.

Kourtney Kardashian's middle child, 4, looked super sweet as she clutched onto a mobile phone as she was joined by Kim Kardashian's eldest, 3, for the happy adventure fuelled by the famous family's matriarch, 61.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hildren-ice-cream-surprise.html#ixzz4iD2Znyam


----------



## poopsie

Most cutest?


----------



## pukasonqo

poopsie said:


> Most cutest?



the daily fail is running out of adjetives so now they have to kreate their own


----------



## gillianna

Poor north.  She needs some soft organic clothing and those horrible adult lingerie dress camisoles. Guess from their clothing for kids line need to be burned.  Everyone looks comfortable except her.


----------



## VickyB

poopsie said:


> Most cutest?



I don't think any of these offspring are attractive or cute.  Running to the corner now.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's posed for racy shoots, as seen in past episodes of Keeping Up With The Kardashians.

And on Friday, Kris Jenner flaunted her incredible figure once more - this time in a sheer lace top with silky trousers.

The 61-year-old headed to dinner at Nobu in Malibu with her pal Jada Pinkett Smith.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nner-wears-lace-bra-dinner.html#ixzz4iyc9lXPm


----------



## Florasun

This fool spent all that money on new boobies but can't afford to have a pair of pants hemmed.


----------



## Lounorada

WTF is going on with her nose on the last picture?! From the side, her nose is non-existent


----------



## DC-Cutie

her nose has gone to a sunken place


----------



## Jayne1

Lounorada said:


> WTF is going on with her nose on the last picture?! From the side, her nose is non-existent



That's how they like it in Hollywood.


----------



## Florasun

Maybe we will see her on Botched, soon.


----------



## VickyB

One of them is totally over dressed and the other is under dressed.


----------



## lizmil

The kids look tall for 3 and 4.


----------



## Sasha2012

*Kris Jenner Reveals She Was with Nicole Brown Simpson When She Bought O.J. Gloves Allegedly Used in Killings*

Kris Jenner has become a household name as the KarJenner matriarch on _Keeping Up with the Kardashians_ — guiding the careers of daughters Kim Kardashian West, Khloé Kardashian, Kourtney Kardashian, Kylie Jenner and Kendall Jenner.

But before she found fame as America’s favorite momager, the 61-year-old mother of six (and grandmother of six) found herself on the sidelines of one of America’s first reality shows: the trial of O.J. Simpson.

In an interview with _The Hollywood Reporter_‘s ‘Awards Chatter’ podcast, Kris opened up about her relationship with the football superstar and actor, who was acquitted of the killings of his ex-wife Nicole Brown Simpson and Nicole’s friend Ron Goldman but now sits in prison for an unrelated 2007 conviction for armed robbery and kidnapping in Las Vegas.

Kris and Nicole were “best friends,” she said, having met through Kris’ first husband, Robert Kardashian — a lawyer who represented O.J. at various times throughout the athlete’s career and was part of the “Dream Team” of attorneys for his murder trial.

O.J. had been a part of Jenner’s life for as long as she had known Robert. She confirmed on the podcast he visited her in the hospital after she gave birth to Kourtney, and that her kids — including son Rob Kardashian — grew up referring to the Simpsons as “Auntie Nicole and Uncle O.J.”

Kris was even with Nicole in New York City when she purchased a pair of leather gloves for O.J. she believes were the infamous “bloody gloves” prosecutors presented at trial as those that had been used in the murders. The evidence became iconic when O.J. was asked to try on a pair of gloves in the courtroom and they appeared to be too small, prompting his lawyer, Johnnie Cochran, to utter the phrase, “If the glove don’t fit, you must acquit.”

At the time of the trial, Kris was divorced from Robert and already dating future spouse Caitlyn Jenner. Though they weren’t together, Kris and Robert were still co-parenting — and had wildly different views whether O.J. committed the crime.

“Robert was loyal to O.J.,” Kris said of her late husband, who renewed his law license in order to join O.J.’s defense team.

But having heard first-hand from Nicole how she “feared for her life” due to O.J.’s jealousy and explosive temper — and having plans to meet Nicole the day after her body was found — Kris had a hard time believing O.J.’s innocence. “After that initial shock of, ‘What’s going on,’ I just felt like I knew, probably, what had happened,” she revealed.

So how did the two reconcile their difference of opinion?

“I had to respect Robert,” Kris said. “Robert was a very good man [with] very good judgment. He was always the voice of reason — always somebody that everybody went to for sound advice. He would always have the answer and you always felt like you were safe with him. And on this particular subject, I felt one way and he felt another.”

“After having so much respect for him for so many years, you just have to have that same amount of decency and respect for another human being,” she added. “I was very upset that he didn’t see it maybe the same way that I saw it. But we have four children together. So that makes a huge difference when you are going through something as tragic as this.”

In October 1995 —  eleven months after the trial began and sixteen months after Nicole and Goldman’s deaths — O.J. Simpson was acquitted of murder charges. Kris was in the courtroom, sitting upstairs with one of Nicole’s sisters at the urging of Marcia Clark. She was “very pregnant” with Kendall at the time, she said.

“I remember just disbelief,” Kris recalled of the moment the verdict was announced. “And then thinking, ‘How are we going to get out of this?’ We were just scared.”

Nicole and Goldman’s families filed a civil suit against O.J. and in 1997, a civil court awarded them a $33.5 million judgment for the victims’ wrongful deaths.

Looking back, Kris said she learned many lessons from the experience.

“You learn a lot about human behavior. You learn a lot about people you know. You learn a lot about the justice system. You learn about so many things,” she said. “It definitely was surreal. Watching it happen every day — we were so close to it and it was so sensational that you really have to have some thick skin and a good head on your shoulders to get through something like that.”

“For all of us involved, it was so fueled with emotion — energy good and bad,” she continued. “It was something at the end of every day, you just didn’t know what was going to come the next day. It was like living on the edge every single day.”

http://people.com/crime/kris-jenner-nicole-brown-simpson-oj-simpson-gloves/


----------



## Esizzle

Talking about her murdered friend to distract from Rob/Chyna drama? TACKY.


----------



## Sasha2012

Esizzle said:


> Talking about her murdered friend to distract from Rob/Chyna drama? TACKY.


Well this interview was published last week but I noticed it wasn't posted but it's still tacky. Every time she mentions Nicole it doesn't seem genuine just tacky and opportunistic.


----------



## lizmil

^ tacky and opportunistic?  Her middle names?


----------



## White Orchid

lizmil said:


> ^ tacky and opportunistic?  Her middle names?


That, and a plethora of other adjectives -- not to mention, invectives -- come to mind.


----------



## sdkitty

Esizzle said:


> Talking about her murdered friend to distract from Rob/Chyna drama? TACKY.


Also I wonder how close she really was to Nicole.  She's portraying herself as Nicole's BF.


----------



## Esizzle

sdkitty said:


> Also I wonder how close she really was to Nicole.  She's portraying herself as Nicole's BF.


My guess is that they were friendly because they ran in the same social circles but I don't think they were ever BFFs! Kris seems like a snake that could never truly be anyone's best friend. Even when she wasn't famous she seemed incapable of genuine friendship


----------



## mkr

I think they were very close friends.  I've seen pics of them on vacations and parties, etc.  Still not a good reason to talk about the DAMN GLOVES!


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> Also I wonder how close she really was to Nicole.  She's portraying herself as Nicole's BF.


She Nicole and Faye were very close as the story goes. They apparently partied together a lot...they were rumored to have threesomes with athletes and wealthy men. Coke was their drug of choice. The whole OJ marriage to Nicole was orchestrated by Kris supposedly. Now that was good gossip...gossip before the internet was so good


----------



## Esizzle

Oh yes Faye Resnick. Another opportunist who tried to cash in form Nicole browns death.
Berrydiva, all three did cocaine? I know Faye went to rehab for it but didn't know about kris and Nicole


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> She Nicole and Faye were very close as the story goes. They apparently partied together a lot...they were rumored to have threesomes with athletes and wealthy men. Coke was their drug of choice. The whole OJ marriage to Nicole was orchestrated by Kris supposedly. Now that was good gossip...gossip before the internet was so good



Interesting.  To me from photos I've seen and what people said (I just got thru watching a couple of episodes of the documentary about OJ), Nicole was very attractive.  Chris appeared to be quite plain to me.  Doesn't seem like a match.


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> Interesting.  To me from photos I've seen and what people said (I just got thru watching a couple of episodes of the documentary about OJ), Nicole was very attractive.  Chris appeared to be quite plain to me.  Doesn't seem like a match.


Personally, I don't find Nicole attractive at all but according to the rumor they were all wh*res....and all were not much more than high prices coked up escorts. IIRC, OJ was attracted to Nicole and it was their real ticket into that world.


----------



## bisousx

Esizzle said:


> Oh yes Faye Resnick. Another opportunist who tried to cash in form Nicole browns death.
> Berrydiva, all three did cocaine? I know Faye went to rehab for it but *didn't know about kris* and Nicole



All you need is to look into Kris' caving nose and you will have all the answers...


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> Personally, I don't find Nicole attractive at all but according to the rumor they were all wh*res....and all were not much more than high prices coked up escorts. IIRC, OJ was attracted to Nicole and it was their real ticket into that world.


I don't think Nicole was that beautiful either but she was a slender blonde with a reasonably attractive face - a SoCal sexy girl type.  According to the documentary, OJ spotted her when she was very young and he was married.  She was a waitress at some restaurant he went into.  Don't know if your sources are more accurate than what the TV documentary portrayed?


----------



## mkr

I vaguely remember Kris saying she had no idea OJ was abusing Nicole and now she says how Nicole was telling her she feared for her life.  Maybe she needs to re-write her book.


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> I don't think Nicole was that beautiful either but she was a slender blonde with a reasonably attractive face - a SoCal sexy girl type.  According to the documentary, OJ spotted her when she was very young and he was married.  She was a waitress at some restaurant he went into.  Don't know if your sources are more accurate than what the TV documentary portrayed?


I doubt a TV documentary is going to call Nicole a high priced coked up wh*re and make it seem like she didnt pursue OJ just as much as he pursued her. Most people think he's guilty and she's some innocent. To me, she was just as trife as him.


----------



## Sasha2012

sdkitty said:


> Interesting.  To me from photos I've seen and what people said (I just got thru watching a couple of episodes of the documentary about OJ), Nicole was very attractive.  Chris appeared to be quite plain to me.  Doesn't seem like a match.


I don't think Nicole was any more attractive than Kris, they both looked average to me. Nothing is wrong with average, I just feel like Nicole's looks have been hyped up to be a young hot blonde when I think OJ's first wife was more attractive than her.























OJ's first wife, Marguerite. Too bad he didn't treat her well, they had a cute family.


----------



## berrydiva

Nicole was young and blond but her face was just meh...she was nothing special. Either way, Kris is lame for continuing to bring this up.


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> Nicole was young and blond but her face was just meh...she was nothing special. Either way, Kris is lame for continuing to bring this up.


since we're getting into the gossip here, do you think there was anything between Ron and Nicole?  The story is he was just a nice waiter who was returning her glasses.  But how did he know where she lived?  Either way no matter who she was involved with, she didn't deserve what she got (nor did poor Ron).  Just wondering


----------



## mkr

From what I got, Ron and Nicole knew each other very well. They were friends and hung out but weren't dating.


----------



## sdkitty

mkr said:


> From what I got, Ron and Nicole knew each other very well. They were friends and hung out but weren't dating.


wonder why the family found it necessary to act like he was just a waiter doing her a favor and not a friend.  guess maybe they thought people would read into it if they said he was her friend


----------



## Irishgal

Nichole looked like 85% of the girls I grew up with in Orange County.


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> since we're getting into the gossip here, do you think there was anything between Ron and Nicole?  The story is he was just a nice waiter who was returning her glasses.  But how did he know where she lived?  Either way no matter who she was involved with, she didn't deserve what she got (nor did poor Ron).  Just wondering


I always felt he knew her and wasn't just a nice waiter. If they painted him as more then she would be looked at a bit different. Few people deserve to be murdered.


----------



## Jayne1

mkr said:


> I think they were very close friends.  I've seen pics of them on vacations and parties, etc.  Still not a good reason to talk about the DAMN GLOVES!


I always thought Kris and Nicole hung out together -- went on vacations, parties and to dinner, but were not the closest of friends.

As did so many of us, I followed that trial day and night and Kris was never mentioned. Resnick was, for all sorts of sordid reasons, but Kris going to court seemed like an attention grab and her name never came up in the media or in interviews with people who knew the couple.


----------



## SouthTampa

Sasha2012 said:


> She's posed for racy shoots, as seen in past episodes of Keeping Up With The Kardashians.
> 
> And on Friday, Kris Jenner flaunted her incredible figure once more - this time in a sheer lace top with silky trousers.
> 
> The 61-year-old headed to dinner at Nobu in Malibu with her pal Jada Pinkett Smith.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nner-wears-lace-bra-dinner.html#ixzz4iyc9lXPm


Does she not have anyone who can hem her slacks?


----------



## VickyB

Nicole looked kinda manish.


----------



## sdkitty

VickyB said:


> Nicole looked kinda manish.


Nicole's features were kind of sharp.  Chris looked plain to me.  But she managed to get an Olympic champ and an attorney to marry her so I guess she had something.  Maybe they liked having their wife be the boss.


----------



## bisousx

Kris has a lot of charm and natural business acumen. She's devious. I could see how Kris was appealing to men who wanted that kind of woman by their side rather than a passive or trophy wife, even if she wasn't the most beautiful girl.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Nicole had pretty masculine features, imo. Kris wasn't gorgeous but I think was more attractive than Nicole. It's a shame she didn't leave her face alone, it was fine the way it was.


----------



## sdkitty

bisousx said:


> Kris has a lot of charm and natural business acumen. She's devious. I could see how Kris was appealing to men who wanted that kind of woman by their side rather than a passive or trophy wife, even if she wasn't the most beautiful girl.


I don't know if she's charming but seems like she's smart and manipulative.  And there are men who like women to take charge of their personal lives.


----------



## White Orchid

sdkitty said:


> I don't know if she's charming but seems like she's smart and manipulative.  And there are men who like women to take charge of their personal lives.


When you watch Kris during interviews, she can come across as charming (all smiles and friendly) albeit in a fake way.  And I say fake because deep down I see her as incredibly conniving and immoral and power-hungry, which makes me believe her charm doesn't come from a good place.  It's just contrived to sell her and whore out her family.  Any woman who allows her teenage Daughter to do what Kylie has done to herself is reprehensible.  Her children are nothing more than commodities to her.


----------



## sdkitty

White Orchid said:


> When you watch Kris during interviews, she can come across as charming (all smiles and friendly) albeit in a fake way.  And I say fake because deep down I see her as incredibly conniving and immoral and power-hungry, which makes me believe her charm doesn't come from a good place.  It's just contrived to sell her and whore out her family.  Any woman who allows her teenage Daughter to do what Kylie has done to herself is reprehensible.  Her children are nothing more than commodities to her.


agree totally....and I wonder if she went beyond allowing it and actually encouraged it, along with the creepy boyfriend


----------



## White Orchid

sdkitty said:


> agree totally....and I wonder if she went beyond allowing it and actually encouraged it, along with the creepy boyfriend


I'd say she more than allowed or encouraged it. She probably went as far as to nurture it.  Vile, vile woman.  Every time I see what she does, I thank God I had a Mother who was the total antithesis of her.


----------



## labelwhore04

berrydiva said:


> Nicole was young and blond but her face was just meh...she was nothing special. Either way, Kris is lame for continuing to bring this up.



Nicole looked really old for her age. She was only 35 when she died and all the pics of her must be from her early 30's but she looked like she could be in her 40's.


----------



## Irishgal

labelwhore04 said:


> Nicole looked really old for her age. She was only 35 when she died and all the pics of her must be from her early 30's but she looked like she could be in her 40's.



That's what sun and drugs can do to a person.


----------



## Sasha2012

Rob Kardashian let loose on social media last week, accusing his ex-girlfriend Blac Chyna of sleeping with other men and using him for his money.

And Kris Jenner was brushing off the drama to holiday with her boyfriend Corey Gamble in Portofino, Italy, heading out for dinner together on Sunday night.

The 62-year-old momager and her 36-year-old partner were sartorially in sync as they enjoyed an evening stroll.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-toyboy-Corey-Gamble-Italy.html#ixzz4mU0p4f3j


----------



## VickyB

Does Kris have a new face? In the 1st snap, she looks like Erin Moran(sp?) - God rest her soul. I think it is the brows. Might she also be wearing her hair shorter? No matter how you cut it, it's all bad. Cory on the other hand looks younger and better!
Also, who told Kris that a dot print would be flattering on her??????


----------



## horse17

sdkitty said:


> I don't think Nicole was that beautiful either but she was a slender blonde with a reasonably attractive face - a SoCal sexy girl type.  According to the documentary, OJ spotted her when she was very young and he was married.  She was a waitress at some restaurant he went into.  Don't know if your sources are more accurate than what the TV documentary portrayed?


At that time when she was very young, she was stunning....after OJ, and hard years,  she aged quickly... her sister has the same type of "hard" look too......I also think Kris was very attractive when she was young....


----------



## White Orchid

Sasha2012 said:


> Rob Kardashian let loose on social media last week, accusing his ex-girlfriend Blac Chyna of sleeping with other men and using him for his money.
> 
> And Kris Jenner was brushing off the drama to holiday with her boyfriend Corey Gamble in Portofino, Italy, heading out for dinner together on Sunday night.
> 
> The 62-year-old momager and her 36-year-old partner were sartorially in sync as they enjoyed an evening stroll.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-toyboy-Corey-Gamble-Italy.html#ixzz4mU0p4f3j


When the double Spanx you're wearing makes your dress ride up, lol.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Being in an abusive relationship probably aged Nicole as well. In addition to the coke and whatnot.


----------



## Jayne1

horse17 said:


> *At that time when she was very young, she was stunning.*...after OJ, and hard years,  she aged quickly... her sister has the same type of "hard" look too......I also think Kris was very attractive when she was young....


Agree about Nicole.  Eye catching type of face.


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> Agree about Nicole.  Eye catching type of face.


in the documentary "People vs OJ Simpson" people who knew her described her as stunning....they said OJ with smitten with her immediately.  She was 19 or 20 at the time.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She didn't look stunning in any of those early pics to me. Cute. But stunning? Nah. She was 18. This was all documented extensively in the OJ Made in America starting in Part 2.


----------



## sdkitty

BagOuttaHell said:


> She didn't look stunning in any of those early pics to me. Cute. But stunning? Nah. She was 18. This was all documented extensively in the OJ Made in America starting in Part 2.


One of OJs friends (Al Cowlings?) was talking about her in that documentary, saying she was beautiful and OJ (who was married at the time) took one look at her and said "I'm going to marry that girl"
So apparently OJ and his friend thought she was stunning.....beauty is in the eye of the beholder


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Haha. Knowing what we learned about OJ that didn't surprise me one bit. I am not shocked she was considered  stunning by others as well. But like I said to me she wasn't. 

You are right. In the eye of the beholder.


----------



## sdkitty

BagOuttaHell said:


> Haha. Knowing what we learned about OJ that didn't surprise me one bit. I am not shocked she was considered  stunning by others as well. But like I said to me she wasn't.
> 
> You are right. In the eye of the beholder.


I thought that documentary (haven't watched the whole thing) was interesting.  How it showed his gradual transformation into being entitled, not identifying as black but as uniquely OJ, etc.  Basically I guess success turned him into a monster (or at least it was a large factor)


----------



## berrydiva

Beauty is definitely in the eye because Nicole looks so average.....there's really nothing stunning about her. O.J. had internal issues, I'd hardly believe him as a good judge... she was just a trophy to him....an accomplishment.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

sdkitty said:


> I thought that documentary (haven't watched the whole thing) was interesting.  How it showed his gradual transformation into being entitled, not identifying as black but as uniquely OJ, etc.  Basically I guess success turned him into a monster (or at least it was a large factor)



It was amazing. I remembered the trial and OJ running through airports as a kid. But early OJ was before my time. And then after the trial I lost interest. So I learned a lot.


----------



## tweegy

These two are still a thing? Thought they broke up months ago...


Sasha2012 said:


> Rob Kardashian let loose on social media last week, accusing his ex-girlfriend Blac Chyna of sleeping with other men and using him for his money.
> 
> And Kris Jenner was brushing off the drama to holiday with her boyfriend Corey Gamble in Portofino, Italy, heading out for dinner together on Sunday night.
> 
> The 62-year-old momager and her 36-year-old partner were sartorially in sync as they enjoyed an evening stroll.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-toyboy-Corey-Gamble-Italy.html#ixzz4mU0p4f3j


w


----------



## Irishgal

VickyB said:


> Does Kris have a new face? In the 1st snap, she looks like Erin Moran(sp?) - God rest her soul. I think it is the brows. Might she also be wearing her hair shorter? No matter how you cut it, it's all bad. Cory on the other hand looks younger and better!
> Also, who told Kris that a dot print would be flattering on her??????



I think I see more filler which softens her cheek implants and create more volume.  And she looks exactly like Erin Moran! Yikes.


----------



## Tivo

BagOuttaHell said:


> She didn't look stunning in any of those early pics to me. Cute. But stunning? Nah. She was 18. This was all documented extensively in the OJ Made in America starting in Part 2.


I've always thought she looked quite masculine. A very strong face.


----------



## Sasha2012

A smiling Kris Jenner appeared to publicly remove herself from her son Rob Kardashian's legal woes on Tuesday as she stepped out for a romantic shopping spree and later a boat trip in Portofino, Italy.

The 62-year-old reality star and 'Momager' was joined by her boyfriend Corey Gamble, 36, for the trip in the wake on the 29-year-old's drama with ex-girlfriend Blac Chyna, who he is accused of launching a revenge porn attack upon.

Heading to upmarket boutique Pucci, Kris looked glamorous and relaxed after her son allegedly beat his 'terrified' in front of her four-year-old son atop threatening to kill himself with a gun during their relationship.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...publicly-shirk-family-woes.html#ixzz4mYr7D3gM


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The last two looks are better than that polka dot ridiculousness. 

Cory is so doughy, hips and man-boobs for days


----------



## Freckles1

Irishgal said:


> That's what sun and drugs can do to a person.



And a husband beating  the sh•• 
Out of you mentally and physically....


----------



## whimsic

She looks good in the black dresses


----------



## White Orchid

How anyone believes Cory is straight, is beyond me.


----------



## pukasonqo

White Orchid said:


> How anyone believes Cory is straight, is beyond me.



people are willing to believe that all those PS changes on the bodies and faces of the KKs are due to puberty, dentistry, etc so yup, they will believe kory is straight


----------



## Viva La Fashion

I am genuinely surprised kris seem unbothered by rob fiasco, you would think its her chance to degrade chyna and get back to her for every dime robert spent on her. The silence of the kardashian is something.


----------



## Kidclarke

I'm just laughing at the name Pucci.


----------



## zen1965

^Why?
It's a well-known label that has been around for 70 yrs.


----------



## guccimamma

White Orchid said:


> How anyone believes Cory is straight, is beyond me.



did someone here call him grimace? i have that in my head when i see him.


----------



## V0N1B2

zen1965 said:


> ^Why?
> It's a well-known label that has been around for 70 yrs.


Iconic label at that 


guccimamma said:


> did someone here call him grimace? i have that in my head when i see him.


Yeah, @berrydiva copyrighted that one.


----------



## Kidclarke

Never heard of it personally so it sounded funny in my head either way I pronounce it. 
Probably alone in this, but still funny to me anyways!


----------



## mkr

Kidclarke said:


> Never heard of it personally so it sounded funny in my head either way I pronounce it.
> Probably alone in this, but still funny to me anyways!


It's pronounced poo-chee.  I think I know how you were pronouncing it


----------



## Kidclarke

mkr said:


> It's pronounced poo-chee.  I think I know how you were pronouncing it


Ah thank you for clearance.   Sounds a lot more timely and elegant with that pronunciation. 

I was pronouncing it that way and "Pookie."


----------



## Jayne1

Emilio Pucci must have gone the way of the dinosaur if young folks have never heard of the name. They might recognize the colourful prints if they saw them though.

I can just imagine evilKris in a Pucci dress and head scarf.  lol


----------



## VickyB

I can't recall how to share the links BUT I just saw on the Daily Fail pics of 1) Kris in Pucci pants ( I am a major Pucci collector) and matching top where she is featuring camel toe coming and diaper butt  going and 2) she is swimming in the ocean and before she climbs the ladder to get back on the yacht, Cory unfurls a ginormous towel, which he strategically holds to shield Kris's butt from being photographed as she climbs the ladder. I guess he learned his lesson from that time he didn't act fast enough to prevent her beach cover up from blowing up above her ears.


----------



## White Orchid

VickyB said:


> I can't recall how to share the links BUT I just saw on the Daily Fail pics of 1) Kris in Pucci pants ( I am a major Pucci collector) and matching top where she is featuring camel toe coming and diaper butt  going and 2) she is swimming in the ocean and before she climbs the ladder to get back on the yacht, Cory unfurls a ginormous towel, which he strategically holds to shield Kris's butt from being photographed as she climbs the ladder. I guess he learned his lesson from that time he didn't act fast enough to prevent her beach cover up from blowing up above her ears.


Yeah I caught that.  It's as if she's pulled her pants as high up as she can, almost slicing her -- can I say -- "lips" apart


----------



## madamefifi

http://sportspickle.com/news/lavar-ball-finalizes-3-year-3-son-deal-date-kardashians.html 
[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Sasha2012

Khloe Kardashian has no shortage of pride in her 61-year-old mother Kris Jenner, the mastermind behind the family's global notoriety.

The 33-year-old's Instagram page has played host to a mirror selfie Kris took in which she posed in a loose-knit lacy white robe over skimpy lingerie.

'Kris Jenner looking like a snack!' Khloe's crowed in the caption to the photo, adding an emoji of wide eyes before closing out: 'I see you mommy! #6KidsAndBad!'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...photo-Kris-Jenner-lingerie.html#ixzz4oFRvIJbd


----------



## morgan20

Kris whose body is this because it's not yours?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The photoshop fail down the whole left side of her torso is so bad...LMAO.

And please....if her bod actually looked like that the photo would be crystal clear.


----------



## mkr

And she would be showing it off like a true Kardashian!


----------



## Lounorada

She spent way too much time photo shopping the body (badly), that she forgot to do anything to that creepy, alien-esque face. Her nose looks like the end was chopped off  
And the head and neck look like they don't belong to whoever's body that is. 
Fail.


----------



## White Orchid

Lounorada said:


> She spent way too much time photo shopping the body (badly), that she forgot to do anything to that creepy, alien-esque face. Her nose looks like the end was chopped off
> And the head and neck look like they don't belong to whoever's body that is.
> Fail.


Oh come on, give the woman some credit.  She tried hard with the nose, lol.


----------



## mkr

It looks like one of Kim's bodies from the past.


----------



## berrydiva

What's sad is that she looks good after having 6 kids...altering that pic isn't necessary.


----------



## terebina786

Um yeah when we see her out she basically has no waist [emoji849]


----------



## RueMonge

berrydiva said:


> What's sad is that she looks good after having 6 kids...altering that pic isn't necessary.



Exactly!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

SouthTampa said:


> Does she not have anyone who can hem her slacks?



I didn't notice the slacks . I was trying to figure why she has a sheer top on and the person beside her has on a fur coat. WTF?


----------



## Sasha2012

In his upcoming book 'The Kardashians: An American Drama,' Jerry Oppenheimer takes a closer look at two of the longest-circulating rumors about the Kardashian family.

First is the claim that Kris Jenner had an affair with her husband's best friend Orenthal James Simpson, which appears to have first emerged after Kris split with fiancé Cesar Sanudo.

The second concerns the paternity of Kris' third child Khloe, who multiple sources close to the family believe was not the daughter of Robert.

That first claim still lacks any definitive proof or solid evidence the book reveals, while Oppenheimer speaks to a number of people who lend credence to the second claim by recounting conversations they had with Robert.

This latest work by the New York Times bestselling author will be released by St. Martin's press this September.

Sanudo's daughter Amber Carillo says in the book that although her father was the son of Mexican immigrants, he had some shocking opinions about interracial dating.

She recounts one time when her father had been watching an episode of the family's E! reality series 'Keeping Up With the Kardashians' and said to her: 'Why would Kris let her kids date black men.'

Carillo says she dismissed his remark by saying 'this is not the 1920s' and urging her father to 'get the fifties and sixties mentality about race out of your head.’

She goes on to reveal however that part of his anger likely stemmed from his belief that Kris had been cheating on him with both Robert and OJ.

'That racial mixing angered him. And that’s why he used to say Kris was sexually involved with OJ,' explains Carillo.

'How real that is, and did my dad witness it, I don’t think so. He said he was pretty sure that she was seeing OJ along with Kardashian, that she had an affair with OJ too.'

She later adds: 'He thought more or less that Kris would be with OJ and I had to correct him.'
OJ was a major part of Kris' life once she met Robert, as he lived with the pair and Robert's brother Tom at their home in Beverly Hills whenever he and first wife Marguerite were on the outs - which was very often in those final years of their marriage.

He was also with Robert when he first picked Kris up at the airport in Los Angeles, and by Robert's side when he flew to New York to take his future wife back after his relationship with Priscilla Presley came to an end.

On that trip the three stayed at The Plaza and went to Studio 54 before jetting off to Montreal where Simpson was providing commentary for ABC Sports at the 1976 Summer Games.

It was at those Olympics that Bruce Jenner shot to fame with his win in the decathlon.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...e-says-sleeping-OJ-Simpson.html#ixzz4oRDgSDoj


----------



## VickyB

That old family pic with dad Robert - I'm reminded of the kid song "One of these things doesn't go with the other"........


----------



## mkr

Kris had a real good nose back then.  She should have left it alone.


----------



## White Orchid

Khloe's like that kid that when the Mum protests her innocence, she ends up bearing a black child.


----------



## Sasha2012

The Queen of the Kardashian empire owes a great deal of her success to The King.

In his new book 'The Kardashians: An American Drama,' New York Times bestselling author Jerry Oppenheimer reveals that Kris Jenner almost did not make it down the aisle with Robert Kardashian, who was in love with another woman.

That woman was Priscilla Presley, who was 30 and newly divorced in 1975 when she began dating Robert, who was also newly single.

His ex Kris was on the other side of the country as the romance between himself and Priscilla bloomed, where the future media maven was living in a two-bedroom apartment in the Spanish Harlem section of New York City and working as a flight attendant.

The romance between Priscilla and Robert moved fast and furious, but ultimately the two were unable to take the next step despite Robert's desire to marry the Brooklyn-born beauty.

'Look, I'm not going to marry anyone until Elvis dies,' Priscilla told Robert, which put an end to their relationship after one year.

Robert and Kris quickly reunited after the split, and were married within two years.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...an-Priscilla-Presley-split.html#ixzz4ojFmGf3w


----------



## sdkitty

Sasha2012 said:


> The Queen of the Kardashian empire owes a great deal of her success to The King.
> 
> In his new book 'The Kardashians: An American Drama,' New York Times bestselling author Jerry Oppenheimer reveals that Kris Jenner almost did not make it down the aisle with Robert Kardashian, who was in love with another woman.
> 
> That woman was Priscilla Presley, who was 30 and newly divorced in 1975 when she began dating Robert, who was also newly single.
> 
> His ex Kris was on the other side of the country as the romance between himself and Priscilla bloomed, where the future media maven was living in a two-bedroom apartment in the Spanish Harlem section of New York City and working as a flight attendant.
> 
> The romance between Priscilla and Robert moved fast and furious, but ultimately the two were unable to take the next step despite Robert's desire to marry the Brooklyn-born beauty.
> 
> 'Look, I'm not going to marry anyone until Elvis dies,' Priscilla told Robert, which put an end to their relationship after one year.
> 
> Robert and Kris quickly reunited after the split, and were married within two years.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...an-Priscilla-Presley-split.html#ixzz4ojFmGf3w


Priscilla was so pretty back then.  Kris was kinda average looking


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

In that last pic all I see is Kendall. Kris was a decently attractive woman back in day, she should've left well enough alone. Her sister Cici looks like their mother.


----------



## White Orchid

Both women were attractive - Priscilla more so. Now what they saw in Robert is beyond me.  I don't like speaking ill of the dead but he's definitely not my type.


----------



## sdkitty

White Orchid said:


> Both women were attractive - Priscilla more so. Now what they saw in Robert is beyond me.  I don't like speaking ill of the dead but he's definitely not my type.


he was a successful lawyer?


----------



## White Orchid

sdkitty said:


> he was a successful lawyer?


I guess that can be seen as an attractive trait?  Still not enough for me.


----------



## sdkitty

White Orchid said:


> I guess that can be seen as an attractive trait?  Still not enough for me.


there are women who are very practical when selecting a mate....I suspect Kris was one of them...and he may have been a very interesting man


----------



## mkr

Kris was looking for a rich man.


----------



## White Orchid

If you can credit Kris on one thing alone, it's that she's one very calculated woman.

I still wonder what, or how, Robert would feel seeing Kim with her nipples on parade on a day-to-day basis.


----------



## sdkitty

White Orchid said:


> If you can credit Kris on one thing alone, it's that she's one very calculated woman.
> 
> I still wonder what, or how, Robert would feel seeing Kim with her nipples on parade on a day-to-day basis.


and seeing all his kids whored out.....we'll never know.....from the way he was portrayed in The People Vs OJ, you'd think he would not have liked it


----------



## berrydiva

If Robert were alive, Kim and clan probably wouldn't be known.


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> If Robert were alive, Kim and clan probably wouldn't be known.


or maybe they would have divorced and she would still have taken the same path


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> or maybe they would have divorced and she would still have taken the same path


Possible. We will never know.


----------



## kalahai

She has built an empire


----------



## Sasha2012

Her WWD interview alongside daughter Kylie Jenner about Kylie Cosmetics revealed the company will hit one billion dollars in 2022.

But one day before, Kris Jenner stepped out for a solo dinner in Los Angeles.

The 61-year-old star flaunted her legs in a bright mini dress and a coordinating Hermes Birkin bag on Wednesday night.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...egs-colorful-mini-dress-LA.html#ixzz4pI35NStD


----------



## pukasonqo

sorry but kylie effed up her face! the lighting in the pic flatters PMK but makes kylie look like she has a mask on
and what happened to PMK's "snack" body from previous pics?


----------



## mkr

Kylie looks like Chyna.


----------



## Lounorada

Kylie looks like a corpse in that picture


----------



## V0N1B2

Lounorada said:


> Kylie looks like a corpse in that picture


Well, at least her looks match her personality


----------



## Irishgal

What's with the books in the background? No one believes any of them have actually ever read a book.


----------



## berrydiva

Irishgal said:


> What's with the books in the background? No one believes any of them have actually ever read a book.


I kinda dig the way they're displayed though. I'm always looking for new ways to rearrange my bookcases.


----------



## berrydiva

Kylie looks totally crazy...Kris on the other hand looks good.


----------



## Luv n bags

Love the yellow ensemble!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Irishgal said:


> What's with the books in the background? No one believes any of them have actually ever read a book.


Lots of picture books there, they just skip over the words.


----------



## White Orchid

I can imagine Kylie looking at them and saying: "Mum, what are those things?" And Kris replies: "Honey, they're called books."


----------



## tweegy

Sasha2012 said:


> Her WWD interview alongside daughter Kylie Jenner about Kylie Cosmetics revealed the company will hit one billion dollars in 2022.
> 
> But one day before, Kris Jenner stepped out for a solo dinner in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 61-year-old star flaunted her legs in a bright mini dress and a coordinating Hermes Birkin bag on Wednesday night.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...egs-colorful-mini-dress-LA.html#ixzz4pI35NStD


I don't usually find Hermes bags appealing, but some of the bags Kris has make me swoon a bit... Some of hers are truly pretty. That yellow one is ....*exhales* Her collection is jus envy inducing....


----------



## Ms.parker123

One thing I can say about the Kardashians/Jenners is they know how to make a coin. If that's one thing Kris Jenner is good at, it's securing the bag for her and her family!


----------



## Sasha2012

She's the mastermind being the monumental success of her six children.

So you couldn't blame Kris Jenner for letting loose, as she celebrated her youngest Kylie Jenner's 20th birthday at Craig's Restaurant in Los Angeles on Wednesday.

The 61-year-old Kardashain matriarch flaunted her ample assets and sensational curves in a plunging satin navy slip dress and a chic coat.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...efies-years-plunging-dress.html#ixzz4pOyY9dhc


----------



## Irishgal

Those cheek implants look scary.


----------



## White Orchid

And then there's that lovely sneak peak of her armpits which remind me of a certain body part.  I see now why she wore that coat.


----------



## Irishgal

White Orchid said:


> And then there's that lovely sneak peak of her armpits which remind me of a certain body part.  I see now why she wore that coat.



Holy moly I didn't notice that! Well she is 63 or so - I suppose it is to be expected but again- all the smoke and mirrors with her trying to look hot and sexy...


----------



## White Orchid

Irishgal said:


> Holy moly I didn't notice that! Well she is 63 or so - I suppose it is to be expected but again- all the smoke and mirrors with her trying to look hot and sexy...


Lol yeah true, but Ms Smokes and Mirrors forgot to inform her Paps to fix her armpits


----------



## baglover1973

this woman is the devil...or some version of it, and this pic is of her and her spawn


----------



## TC1

In those pics the snack body is gone...more like a buffet


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> Her WWD interview alongside daughter Kylie Jenner about Kylie Cosmetics revealed the company will hit one billion dollars in 2022.
> 
> But one day before, Kris Jenner stepped out for a solo dinner in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 61-year-old star flaunted her legs in a bright mini dress and a coordinating Hermes Birkin bag on Wednesday night.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...egs-colorful-mini-dress-LA.html#ixzz4pI35NStD


Whoa...was an extra panel added to that Pucci dress to accommodate her back side?


----------



## VickyB

Irishgal said:


> What's with the books in the background? No one believes any of them have actually ever read a book.



They probably do that "books by the yard" site where decorators buy books to fill the book shelves in their ninny  clients' homes.


----------



## VickyB

White Orchid said:


> Lol yeah true, but Ms Smokes and Mirrors forgot to inform her Paps to fix her armpits


OMG!!!! That arm pit is beyond tragic........perhaps she has a dentist appointment next week to attend to it


----------



## VickyB

Irishgal said:


> Those cheek implants look scary.



YES! It goes much beyond that, no?  Her entire face looks off kilter. In the eternal words of Luann de Lesseps, "Thazzzzzz Bad".


----------



## pukasonqo

PMK has nice legs
she should stop trying hard to pretend she has the body of a 20 yr old


----------



## Irishgal

VickyB said:


> YES! It goes much beyond that, no?  Her entire face looks off kilter. In the eternal words of Luann de Lesseps, "Thazzzzzz Bad".



Yep I think she gets fillers around the implants in an effort to soften the edges of the implant. Problem is older people have that thinner skin and you can literally see the implant under the skin.


----------



## berrydiva

TC1 said:


> In those pics the snack body is gone...more like a buffet


A buffet would be better than a snack btw. Don't think that's what you meant. lol


----------



## TC1

berrydiva said:


> A buffet would be better than a snack btw. Don't think that's what you meant. lol


LOL. No, not what I meant at all


----------



## berrydiva

TC1 said:


> LOL. No, not what I meant at all


lol Being a full meal + dessert is never a bad thing...lol


----------



## Sasha2012

He may have split with her daughter two years ago.

But Scott Disick still treats Kris Jenner like a mother-in-law.

The 34-year-old father-of-three strolled to the Daily Front Row Fashion Media Awards hand-in-hand with the 61-year-old momager as they arrived at the event.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...olls-hand-hand-Kris-Jenner.html#ixzz4sAGVQXMa


----------



## Viva La Fashion

Ohh snazzy, looks like kris jenner have a new set of twins to showcase in town


----------



## VickyB

The boob display is tragic ( as is the a$$) - otherwise, she looks pretty good. Not commenting on above the neck.


----------



## Tivo

Who is that gorgeous blond girl sitting next to Kendall? Looks like a young Denise Richards.


----------



## Lounorada

Tivo said:


> Who is that gorgeous blond girl sitting next to Kendall? Looks like a young Denise Richards.


Doutzen Kroes, a _real_ model  She's gorgeous.


----------



## pixiejenna

How dose one go from a 5150 hold to escorting your MIL to fashion shows in one week?


----------



## poopsie

............I actually think she looks good here. I like the dress, the hose and the shoes


----------



## tweegy

pixiejenna said:


> How dose one go from a 5150 hold to escorting your MIL to fashion shows in one week?


 Maybe it was a club and not the actual psych ward...


----------



## VickyB

Lounorada said:


> Doutzen Kroes, a _real_ model  She's gorgeous.


That other blond further down the row looks like a young Muriel Hemingway.


----------



## Ms.parker123

Kris looks gorgeous. Love the makeup and hair. Maybe a different shoe, but she looks good overall!


----------



## mkr

VickyB said:


> That other blond further down the row looks like a young Muriel Hemingway.


That's a guy.


----------



## Tivo

Lounorada said:


> Doutzen Kroes, a _real_ model  She's gorgeous.


We need to bump her thread!


----------



## poopsie

mkr said:


> That's a guy.


Perhaps she confused Mariel for Margaux


----------



## VickyB

mkr said:


> That's a guy.


That's what I was thinking!!!!!! LOL! Do we know who he is? The resemblance to Muriel is remarkable!


----------



## Jayne1

VickyB said:


> That's what I was thinking!!!!!! LOL! Do we know who he is? The resemblance to Muriel is remarkable!


I think so too.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's the spearhead behind the success of her five powerful daughters.

And for Kris Jenner, it was time to relax as she took to the front row at the star-studded Fendi Spring/Summer 2018 show on Thursday to watch Kendall Jenner take the runway.

The 61-year-old 'momager' was dressed to command attention in a statement bright red coat, which was sexed up with a pair of fishnet tights.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-coat-fishnet-tights-Fendi.html#ixzz4tLYmT1rI


----------



## VickyB

OMG, her face!!!!!!!! 
Don't designers recognize that the Ks cheapen and taint everything with which they are associated?


----------



## poopsie

OMG..........that second pic where she puts the sunnies on............she looks like Kunty Karl. Bwhahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Esizzle

Her neck is becoming saggy again. Time for another surgery.

Why is she wearing a ring on her left hand? Did I miss something? Is she engaged?


----------



## mkr

I like Kendall's shoes and socks.


----------



## sdkitty

Sasha2012 said:


> She's the spearhead behind the success of her five powerful daughters.
> 
> And for Kris Jenner, it was time to relax as she took to the front row at the star-studded Fendi Spring/Summer 2018 show on Thursday to watch Kendall Jenner take the runway.
> 
> The 61-year-old 'momager' was dressed to command attention in a statement bright red coat, which was sexed up with a pair of fishnet tights.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-coat-fishnet-tights-Fendi.html#ixzz4tLYmT1rI


she reminds me of Cruella Deville


----------



## Irishgal

In the picture of her close up with sunglasses it looks like the bottom rim if the sunglass is sitting on her cheek implant. Shudder.


----------



## kkfiregirl

way too much red in the same shade. It's the worst kind of matchy matchy


----------



## Ms.parker123

They look so squished. I would be so uncomfortable sitting on that row.


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


>


She looks like a dictator dressed in a Fendi military uniform.


----------



## Irishgal

Lounorada said:


> She looks like a dictator dressed in a Fendi military uniform.



She sorta is.. [emoji23]


----------



## Lounorada

Irishgal said:


> She sorta is.. [emoji23]


So true


----------



## Viva La Fashion

Why she have to attend all kendull shows? and surprisingly with kylie news preganncy she no longer need corey. Interesting...


----------



## mkr

Viva La Fashion said:


> Why she have to attend all kendull shows? and surprisingly with kylie news preganncy she no longer need corey. Interesting...



To be seen.


----------



## sdkitty

Viva La Fashion said:


> Why she have to attend all kendull shows? and surprisingly with kylie news preganncy she no longer need corey. Interesting...


I think she likes getting a piece of of the spotlight


----------



## Viva La Fashion

mkr said:


> To be seen.


Well she can be seen going to a restaurant, a friends house etc.. She makes sure paparazzi are taking photos of every movement she makes. Shes very persistent in attending every show kendull ever walked in. Its silly 


sdkitty said:


> I think she likes getting a piece of of the spotlight


Yeah! looking all smug and stupid.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Lounorada said:


> So true


----------



## sdkitty

for a woman who's apparently very smart, she sure looks like a case of arrested development....I guess you can be money smart and not smart in terms of personal development......I find this woman sickening, esp for what she allowed/encouraged in Kylie


----------



## Lounorada

Babydoll Chanel said:


> .


----------



## Sasha2012

For six months there have been persistent rumours that Kris Jenner had split from Corey Gamble.

But on Saturday evening the Keeping Up With The Kardashians star proved she is still very much with the music executive who works for Justin Bieber.

The 61-year-old momager was seen with the 33-year-old as they left Craig's in West Hollywood on Saturday along with her longtime friend Tommy Hilfiger.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-61-Corey-Gamble-33-dinner.html#ixzz4vzheR7Dr


----------



## cdtracing

Why is she wearing pajamas & matching robe??  Tommy looks more like he's her date than Cory.


----------



## TC1

Sasha2012 said:


> For six months there have been persistent rumours that Kris Jenner had split from Corey Gamble.
> 
> But on Saturday evening the Keeping Up With The Kardashians star proved she is still very much with the music executive who works for Justin Bieber.
> 
> The 61-year-old momager was seen with the 33-year-old as they left Craig's in West Hollywood on Saturday along with her longtime friend Tommy Hilfiger.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-61-Corey-Gamble-33-dinner.html#ixzz4vzheR7Dr


Here grandma let me lead to you the dessert bar.


----------



## Irishgal

TC1 said:


> Here grandma let me lead to you the dessert bar.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


>


She looks like she snuck out of the nursing home and went on a little adventure.


----------



## cdtracing

TC1 said:


> Here grandma let me lead to you the dessert bar.


 Sooooooo Dead!!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

TC1 said:


> Here grandma let me lead to you the dessert bar.



HAHAHHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Bentley1

Lounorada said:


> She looks like she snuck out of the nursing home and went on a little adventure.


Lmaooo


----------



## Sasha2012

Kris Jenner might be turning 62 next month, but she proved she was a still kid at heart while filming a segment for Keeping Up with the Kardashians at Toys"R"Us on Tuesday.

Curiously, the momager and producer was wearing a dark-rooted blonde bob wig, not unlike her daughter Kim Kardashian-West, who dyed her dark locks platinum on September 6.

The twice-divorced matriarch was in the midst of a full-out Silly String war with castmate Jonathan Cheban, whose first appearance on the E! series was back in 2009.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nde-wig-Silly-String-fight.html#ixzz4w1asHF1M


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> For six months there have been persistent rumours that Kris Jenner had split from Corey Gamble.
> 
> But on Saturday evening the Keeping Up With The Kardashians star proved she is still very much with the music executive who works for Justin Bieber.
> 
> The 61-year-old momager was seen with the 33-year-old as they left Craig's in West Hollywood on Saturday along with her longtime friend Tommy Hilfiger.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-61-Corey-Gamble-33-dinner.html#ixzz4vzheR7Dr


What fresh hell is this?


----------



## mkr

I wonder if she cares that we can see her real hair under the wig.


----------



## Ms.parker123

I just realized they said Corey is only 33? YIKES, he looks old as hell.


----------



## tweegy

Sasha2012 said:


> Kris Jenner might be turning 62 next month, but she proved she was a still kid at heart while *filming a segment* for Keeping Up with the Kardashians at Toys"R"Us on Tuesday.
> 
> Curiously, the momager and producer was wearing a dark-rooted blonde bob wig, not unlike her daughter Kim Kardashian-West, who dyed her dark locks platinum on September 6.
> 
> The twice-divorced matriarch was in the midst of a full-out Silly String war with castmate Jonathan Cheban, whose first appearance on the E! series was back in 2009.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nde-wig-Silly-String-fight.html#ixzz4w1asHF1M


WHAT!???! 'Filming a segment' ??? Y-You mean its not their real life!!??? *clutches pearls* I need a midori to calm me STAT!


----------



## pukasonqo

Ms.parker123 said:


> I just realized they said Corey is only 33? YIKES, he looks old as hell.



playing with one of the devil’s minions would prematurely age anyone [emoji23]


----------



## VickyB

TC1 said:


> Here grandma let me lead to you the dessert bar.



Or : Granny, please remember that you can't mix alcohol with your meds.


----------



## VickyB

Ms.parker123 said:


> I just realized they said Corey is only 33? YIKES, he looks old as hell.


I think  he looks his age. If Corey's 33, isn't he just a few years older than Rob???? And really close to Khloger's age? Hey , I have no issues with women dating men much younger than they are. Men have been doing it since the beginning of time. Isn't Corey just a clandestine "employee"? He must be paid a fortune to be sticking around so long.


----------



## Bentley1

Are we supposed to believe these two actually do the dirty? *shuddering*


----------



## labelwhore04

Bentley1 said:


> Are we supposed to believe these two actually do the dirty? *shuddering*



*barf*


----------



## pukasonqo

Bentley1 said:


> Are we supposed to believe these two actually do the dirty? *shuddering*



that could be a good contraceptive! imagining korey and PMK rubbing uglies would put people off sex


----------



## redney

VickyB said:


> Isn't Corey just a clandestine "employee"? He must be paid a fortune to be sticking around so long.


Yeah, and he just got a big raise.


----------



## pixiejenna

I wonder how his BF feels about seeing his man parade around with PMK? I know he's getting paid but still that's got to irk him.


----------



## bag-princess

https://www.trulia.com/blog/celebrity-homes/kris-jenner-drops-9-925m-hidden-hills-mansion/


Kris has bought $$$$ home across the street from her favorite daughter and SIL!! [emoji23][emoji23]




We hope Kanye's pumped, because Grandma Kris is moving across the street!

Just call it the Kardashian version of Everybody Loves Raymond. Kris Jenner, the matriarch and business mastermind of the Kardashian/Jenner family, just dropped $9.925 million on a six-bed, seven-bath home in the ritzy Los Angeles enclave of Hidden Hills. But wait, there’s more! It turns out that Jenner’s new sprawling estate is right across the street from the $20 million mansion of Kanye West and Kim Kardashian. Congrats, Kanye! Your mother-in-law is now just steps away.

Just built in 2016, Jenner’s new custom estate is a 9400-square-foot beauty nestled amongst mature trees on a 55,757-square-foot lot. Guests are welcomed by a steel and glass entry door that leads into the light-filled home with an open floor plan that embraces the true indoor/outdoor California experience. A spacious chef’s kitchen with top-of-the-line appliances leads into an adjoining breakfast room, with large picture windows overlooking the lush grounds, and continues into the family room, where a volume ceiling and cozy fireplace provide the perfect spot for socializing with family. The home also features a formal dining room with refrigerated wine display, a lounge/game room with a wet bar, a custom home theater, and a first floor master suite with custom walk-in closets and a master bath that may be bigger than your entire apartment. With walnut floors and a floating staircase, the property is stylishly contemporary. Step outside and you’ll instantly be transported to what feels like a mountainside spa: a sparkling, zero-edge swimming pool and 10-plus person spa, as well as a BBQ center and fire pit surrounded by rolling lawns and lush landscaping.

Kris has major history in Hidden Hills, where she’s owned multiple homes in the past. (Her youngest daughter, Instagram icon/lip liner tycoon Kylie Jenner, has also bought and sold multiple properties in Hidden Hills.) But she’s also a lady that likes options: In addition to owning everywhere from Calabasas to Hidden Hills, in 2015, she dropped $1.655 million on a stylish crash pad in Westwood.


----------



## tweegy

That's a nice house! I guess she paid for area cause it's not elaborately big imo


----------



## Jayne1

tweegy said:


> That's a nice house! I guess she paid for area cause it's not elaborately big imo


On the other hand, why does she need elaborately big, if she is the only one living there. Seven bathrooms seems more than enough for one person.  lol


----------



## zen1965

I like the retro interior.


----------



## tweegy

Jayne1 said:


> On the other hand, why does she need elaborately big, if she is the only one living there. Seven bathrooms seems more than enough for one person.  lol



No, totally I agree! I wasn’t suggesting her buy big at all. I think the same. I’m surprised cause usually these folks go for the overly huge house that’s obnoxious yah know... so it’s good that she went this route. I would have.


----------



## arnott

VickyB said:


> I think  he looks his age. If Corey's 33, isn't he just a few years older than Rob???? And really close to *Khloger'*s age? Hey , I have no issues with women dating men much younger than they are. Men have been doing it since the beginning of time. Isn't Corey just a clandestine "employee"? He must be paid a fortune to be sticking around so long.


----------



## Sasha2012

At 62 she's getting ready to welcome her ninth grandchild.

But Kris Jenner is not your average Grandma.

And the Kardashian matriarch certainly wasn't missing out on a party, as her children got together to celebrate daughter Khloe's boyfriend Tristan Thompson's birthday on Saturday night.

Looking  far younger than her years, the momager accessorised with a toyboy - her 37-year-old boyfriend Corey Gamble.

Kris, who is the brains behind the incredible success of her six daughters, had earlier joined her family to celebrate Khloe's soon-to-be-born daughter.

The reality star fitted a double celebration into her Saturday, following her star-studded baby shower with a night out.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rties-hard-Corey-Gamble-37.html#ixzz59TPECYTD


----------



## Lounorada

Her plastic, painful looking face in that last picture  She looks like a blowfish with a toothpick for a nose.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

A combo of the Joker and the character  from the Saw movies.


----------



## Handbag1234

Corey is hanging on in there as chief bag carrier. I’d love to see the contract and job description.


----------



## Irishgal

Lounorada said:


> Her plastic, painful looking face in that last picture  She looks like a blowfish with a toothpick for a nose.



I agree. They alter their face so much it actually looks pretty scary without photoshop to soften it.


----------



## tweegy

Sasha2012 said:


> At 62 she's getting ready to welcome her ninth grandchild.
> 
> But Kris Jenner is not your average Grandma.
> 
> And the Kardashian matriarch certainly wasn't missing out on a party, as her children got together to celebrate daughter Khloe's boyfriend Tristan Thompson's birthday on Saturday night.
> 
> Looking  far younger than her years, the momager accessorised with a toyboy - her 37-year-old boyfriend Corey Gamble.
> 
> Kris, who is the brains behind the incredible success of her six daughters, had earlier joined her family to celebrate Khloe's soon-to-be-born daughter.
> 
> The reality star fitted a double celebration into her Saturday, following her star-studded baby shower with a night out.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rties-hard-Corey-Gamble-37.html#ixzz59TPECYTD


HE's 37???????!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redney

tweegy said:


> HE's 37???????!!!!!!!!!!!!!


And compensated very well.


----------



## White Orchid

Irishgal said:


> I agree. They alter their face so much it actually looks pretty scary without photoshop to soften it.


You forgot the soft lighting too.  Without that, you see the real (read: scary) effects of going overboard with fillers and so on.


----------



## pukasonqo

in the PS subforum (asian) there were admiring comments about how “natural” her cheekbone implants are...


----------



## Lounorada

pukasonqo said:


> in the PS subforum (asian) there were admiring comments about how “natural” her cheekbone implants are...







People think her cheek implants look natural? 
But it looks like she stuffed uneven lumps of Play-Doh into her cheeks...


----------



## kkfiregirl

I just can’t believe that this fake relationship is still going on.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2018/05/07...-corey-gamble-keep-it-regal-at-met-gala-2018/

*Kris Jenner* and *Corey Gamble* couple up for the _*2018 Met Gala*_!

The 62-year-old TV personality and her beau stepped out for the event held at the Metropolitan Museum of Art on Monday (May 7) in New York City.

*Kris* looked elegant in a black feather dress with gold details and purple eye makeup, which matched *Corey*‘s purple tux.

“I’m going to wait to see what [my daughters] have on,” *Kris *told _Entertainment Tonight_. “That’s one of my favorite things to do, stand up at the top of the stairs and watch them walk in.”

FYI: *Kris *and *Corey *are wearing _Tommy Hilfiger_.


----------



## bisousx

Can't say that she doesn't look gorgeous here though...


----------



## berrydiva

Kris looks good. Grimace is still in the picture?


----------



## VickyB

Corey's looking pretty good here tho.
Not diggin Kris' dress but her makeup isn't bad. 
Her ears are ginormous. I guess that surgery was a waste of money.


----------



## Lounorada

Funny that with theme this year, there is the devils spawn along with her rent-a-boyfriend in attendance... They really are inviting anyone to this event nowadays.


----------



## mkr

Her face looks nice.


----------



## simone72

She looks a lot bigger on these photos than her photo shopped ones I’m used to seeing I did like this dress on her tho


----------



## RueMonge

She looks good. I hope Cait is paying attention. Sleeves and the long length can be so graceful and slenderizing.


----------



## Irishgal

It's almost as if the planets aligned and Kris and Kim both decided to wear a well thought out dress and did their makeup really well. I think she looks good.


----------



## Florasun

Oh Lord I am having a time with this multiqote function. Just ignore me please < backs slowly out of room>


----------



## bag-princess

*Millionaire momager Kris Jenner: I couldn't afford a tomato after split from Robert Kardashian*


These days Kris Jenner‘s doing pretty well for herself, managing the lucrative careers of her millionaire children. She’s entitled to a percentage of all the deals for makeup, clothing lines, appearances, and everything else that she negotiates for Kylie and Kendall Jenner, Kardashian sisters Kim, Kourtney, and Khloé, and their brother, Rob.

 Kylie alone is on track to be the youngest so-called self-made billionaire ever, thanks to her Kylie Cosmetics empire. The “self-made” label is being criticized, but there’s no debate about whether Kylie and all the Kardashians and Jenners are big business with serious wealth.

Keeping Up With the Kardashians[/a] matriarch — whose net worth is now estimated to be $60 million — couldn’t take out her wallet and buy whatever, whether a personal plane or something even more extravagant, let alone a meager item from the grocery store. But that’s really what happened after Jenner’s ugly split from the late Robert Kardashian, she reveals in an interview on the Fox News show _OBJECTified_, airing Sunday.

Kris and Robert, who married in 1978, divorced in 1991, following her affair with a professional soccer player. At some point Robert, feeling less than charitable from the sting of Kris’s infidelity, cut off her credit cards.

“I didn’t have anything,” Jenner said. “I went to the market one day and my credit card didn’t work. I had a market credit card and I’m like, ‘I can’t even buy a tomato.'”

Jenner also expressed regret about her 1989 affair.

“I married Robert when I was 22 years old, and I got pregnant on my honeymoon — I had the happiest life you could’ve dreamt about,” Jenner told the show’s host, TMZ’s Harvey Levin. “But when you’re in something, sometimes people think the grass is always greener, and that was, like, what I think I went through at some point.”

She has said in the past that she’s sorry for hurting her family by ending her marriage.

Daily Mail’s New You magazine[/a] in 2013. “But then there wouldn’t have been Kendall and Kylie, so that’s the way I look at that. I don’t have a lot of regrets.”

Robert Kardashian died of esophageal cancer, at age 59, in 2003.

Kris went on to marry the former Olympian now known as Caitlyn Jenner in 1991 and to successfully pitch the first of her family’s cadre of hit reality shows, which debuted in 2007.

Buying tomatoes is no longer an issue.




https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment...tomato-split-robert-kardashian-191258817.html


----------



## berrydiva

She couldn't afford a tomato but she was still partying and hanging out? Her origins story is more mixed up and ever changing than the Marvel Universe characters.


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> She couldn't afford a tomato but she was still partying and hanging out? Her origins story is more mixed up and ever changing than the Marvel Universe characters.



She couldn’t afford a tomato cuz she spent the money on coke.


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> She couldn’t afford a tomato cuz she spent the money on coke.


----------



## VickyB

"Got pregnant on my honeymoon"........sure, I'll go with that. Typing this from the corner  in anticipation of having to run here.


----------



## VickyB

bag-princess said:


>


----------



## baghagg

(Delete)


----------



## bag-princess

I’ll believe it when I see it! 










						Keeping Up With Wedding Bells? Kris Jenner Is Reportedly Planning An Extravagant $2 Million Wedding To Corey Gamble
					

Sources close to Kris Jenner and Corey Gamble claim that they’re secretly planning a $2 million wedding despite Kris previously shutting down speculation about her remarrying.




					bossip.com


----------



## lanasyogamama

These are cute.


----------



## meluvs2shop

She also looked good at the Dolce &
Gabbana event in Italy. She even looked younger.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Here’s a few photos from her IG page. I think she looked beautiful. Does Corey’s pendulum swing both ways? He’s giving me major vibes here.


----------



## bag-princess

Kris Jenner Settles Lawsuit With Ex-Bodyguard Marc McWilliams Who Accused Her of Sexually Assaulting Him in a Bentley
					

There wouldn't be a need to drag the sexual assault case in court because Kris Jenner's former bodyguard Marc McWilliams has agreed to privately settle the lawsuit. Marc McWilliams worked for Jenner for two years and




					blacksportsonline.com


----------



## poopsie

meluvs2shop said:


> Here’s a few photos from her IG page. I think she looked beautiful. Does Corey’s pendulum swing both ways? He’s giving me major vibes here.
> View attachment 5180015
> View attachment 5180016
> View attachment 5180017
> View attachment 5180018



If I had to guess I'd have to say that I doubt he's ever seen her naked


----------



## uhpharm01

Kris Jenner steps out with Corey Gamble on  Robert's 78th birthday
					

Kris was joined by her boyfriend of seven years, just days after Kanye unleashed a verbal tirade against Corey where he accused him of being 'godless' and sliding into Kris' life after her divorce.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## bag-princess

uhpharm01 said:


> Kris Jenner steps out with Corey Gamble on  Robert's 78th birthday
> 
> 
> Kris was joined by her boyfriend of seven years, just days after Kanye unleashed a verbal tirade against Corey where he accused him of being 'godless' and sliding into Kris' life after her divorce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk




you mean mama K does NOT own her own jet???  she has to borrow kylie's??   and corey is just so icky to me.


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


> you mean mama K does NOT own her own jet???  she has to borrow kylie's??   and corey is just so icky to me.


i agree about Corey, he's not my cup of tea either. LMAO about mama k not owning their own jet.


----------



## Chagall

Say what you want about Kris she always looks good.


----------



## limom

uhpharm01 said:


> Kris Jenner steps out with Corey Gamble on  Robert's 78th birthday
> 
> 
> Kris was joined by her boyfriend of seven years, just days after Kanye unleashed a verbal tirade against Corey where he accused him of being 'godless' and sliding into Kris' life after her divorce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk


Yesus is lashing out at Kris walker too?
He is truly lost.
My money is on Kris.


----------



## bag-princess

uhpharm01 said:


> i agree about Corey, he's not my cup of tea either. LMAO about mama k not owning their own jet.




girl i thought by now mama k would have her own squadron!

i don't know why i thought that kris would have gotten rid of him by now..........yet he continues to hang on.  someone said she must pay him some seriously good money to be her companion.    i never liked seeing him and the way he talked to people and would not want to be around him at all.


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


> girl i thought by now mama k would have her own squadron!
> 
> i don't know why i thought that kris would have gotten rid of him by now..........yet he continues to hang on.  someone said she must pay him some seriously good money to be her companion.    i never liked seeing him and the way he talked to people and would not want to be around him at all.


100% that guy is a jerk.


----------



## limom

It is hard to find a “boyfriend” with bigger hip than a size 16.
Yet, she managed.
So he is a jerk, huh?


----------



## meluvs2shop

Corey gives me more “my gay BFF vibes” than “my lover vibes.” To each is own I guess.


----------



## Jayne1

If she keeps him on the payroll, and pretends he’s her boyfriend, then no other guy is going to come around.

I guess she doesn’t want a real boyfriend.


----------



## bag-princess

As much as they eat it is a good idea  










						Kris Jenner Invests in Those Giant Salads the Kardashians Are Always Eating on Camera
					

The momager is the first investor in the Health Nut restaurant chain.




					www.vanityfair.com


----------



## White Orchid

There’s no way he’s straight.  Even a blind man could see that.


----------

